# 315W CMH SIngle Plant DWC SCROG.



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello and welcome to my grow journal. I have recently replaced my 400w HPS for the 315w CMH/CED/LEC, whatever ya wanna call it! This will be the first complete grow I do with it and I am hoping for great things! 
Please feel free to comment. 
Cheers


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

The light. 
Dimlux 315w CMH.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

1metre square tent, lined with Orca.
25 litre DWC bucket.
Liftable SCROG screen lined with Orca.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

The Plant. 
Critical + 2.0 by Dinafem.

DAY 7.


----------



## calliandra (Oct 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Orca.


assuming you didn't slay and skin a whale there lmao 

Maaaan, now of all the awesome....!   
Très chic, monsieur!!
That new scrog design looks simply amazing!
Is that tubing in the back? What's that for?


----------



## calliandra (Oct 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> The Plant.
> Critical + 2.0 by Dinafem.
> 
> DAY 7. View attachment 3800429


Hey hello hardy babe 
Tad crisp lol, but looks at those side shoots she's starting to push out nonetheless!
I think you got yourself a real survivor there


----------



## Fevs (Oct 9, 2016)

Good luck with you grow. I use 315w cmh. It's brilliant!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

calliandra said:


> assuming you didn't slay and skin a whale there lmao
> 
> Maaaan, now of all the awesome....!
> Très chic, monsieur!!
> ...


Thank you very much! It's going to make life so much easier being able to lift it and suspend it whilst I change the water and clean the bucket out! 
The Orca reflects light better than the white walls of a tent or Mylar, I had a load left from when I lined the tent ages ago so thought I may as well use it, reflect that light back up and keep the reservoir nice and cool! 
The ducting is just a passive intake, no fan fitted, pulling fresh air from outside.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Hey hello hardy babe
> Tad crisp lol, but looks at those side shoots she's starting to push out nonetheless!
> I think you got yourself a real survivor there


Yeah I had foliar sprayed her a while before the photo and I've switched the lamp to 250w setting, it may have fried her a bit lol I'm still trying to find the right spot, I'm going to move the light further away or switch back to a lower setting. 
Just can't wait for the growth to explode!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Good luck with you grow. I use 315w cmh. It's brilliant!


Cheers! Have you got a journal to look at? Are you in soil or hydro?


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 9, 2016)

hey stickman you really pulled out all the stops this time that whole setup is something I would be proud of I ordered a 340 w. led that is supposed to be a 600w. Hps replacement I'm gonna line my room with a thermal barrier material I got off a job site when I was working I've done a lot of research on lights & the 315 is solid people re getting 400 gram yields in soil so I honestly believe you're gonna be happy


----------



## Fevs (Oct 9, 2016)

I grow in soil. I recently did an autoflower journal. Only 5 pages of journal, got lots of buds back from my cmh units lol

https://www.rollitup.org/t/autoflowers-under-lec-cmh.916374/

I'm doing another journal now with Grimm Brothers C'99 regs + Grimmidica regs, but have a property visit this week coming, so have hidden all my plants in a pc grow case.

You are not going to regret switching to cmh


----------



## calliandra (Oct 9, 2016)

Fevs said:


> I grow in soil. I recently did an autoflower journal. Only 5 pages of journal, got lots of buds back from my cmh units lol
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/autoflowers-under-lec-cmh.916374/
> 
> ...


Oooo C99, THE princess of all!


----------



## Fevs (Oct 9, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Oooo C99, THE princess of all!


It is indeed! I love growing photoperiods, with auto's it's a bit like a factory line. Photoperiods are like art. They have been in tiny pots for 2 weeks, so are starting to get a bit stressed out.

I love everything about C'99, speed, taste, high, flavor, vigour... She's got it all lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman you really pulled out all the stops this time that whole setup is something I would be proud of I ordered a 340 w. led that is supposed to be a 600w. Hps replacement I'm gonna line my room with a thermal barrier material I got off a job site when I was working I've done a lot of research on lights & the 315 is solid people re getting 400 gram yields in soil so I honestly believe you're gonna be happy


Cheers Herk! I'm really proud with how the screen turned out, it tested my DIY skills and my patience! lol 
That light sounds great can't wait to see it in action, It sounds like you will easily piss a pound with that! 
My aim is to get over half a kilo this time around!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

Fevs said:


> I grow in soil. I recently did an autoflower journal. Only 5 pages of journal, got lots of buds back from my cmh units lol
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/autoflowers-under-lec-cmh.916374/
> 
> ...


Nice one, i'll swing by and take a look! What yields are you getting? And nice choice of seeds there!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Oooo C99, THE princess of all!


I will take Cinderella to the Ball one day, another strain on the list! But next time will be Blue Dream and I think Strawberry Amnesia after that then maybe i'll get a C99 on the go!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I will take Cinderella to the Ball one day, another strain on the list! But next time will be Blue Dream and I think Strawberry Amnesia after that then maybe i'll get a C99 on the go!


Is that in January or later by any chance?


----------



## calliandra (Oct 9, 2016)

Fevs said:


> It is indeed! I love growing photoperiods, with auto's it's a bit like a factory line. Photoperiods are like art. They have been in tiny pots for 2 weeks, so are starting to get a bit stressed out.
> 
> I love everything about C'99, speed, taste, high, flavor, vigour... She's got it all lol


It was the C99 that made me think of 1 plant scrogs in my closet - and brought me to RIU! 
Thinking of getting a big pot and growing one after my move


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Is that in January or later by any chance?


This grow should be chopped around Christmas/New Year all being well. 2 weeks seedling/shite slow time then 4 weeks veg, then 7/8 weeks flower. Ooo I haven't taken transition time into consideration! So maybe a week or 2 into January!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> This grow should be chopped around Christmas/New Year all being well. 2 weeks seedling/shite slow time then 4 weeks veg, then 7/8 weeks flower. Ooo I haven't taken transition time into consideration! So maybe a week or 2 into January!


we could do a DWC / living soil side by side. 
Though you may have the advantage lightwise - maybe time to get UV in with mine


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

calliandra said:


> It was the C99 that made me think of 1 plant scrogs in my closet - and brought me to RIU!
> Thinking of getting a big pot and growing one after my move


That sounds like a wonderful idea! God, it's not long now till you move! Time is going so fast!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> That sounds like a wonderful idea! God, it's not long now till you move! Time is going so fast!


Yeah well it's been postponed to Christmas, I'm fine with that though, suits us better overall plus the sour stomper can finish off at her leisure


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

calliandra said:


> we could do a DWC / living soil side by side.
> Though you may have the advantage lightwise - maybe time to get UV in with mine


Get some Blue Dream seeds! I'm starting off Blue Dream in January and @Anon Emaus is in the same boat as you moving house, and he is hoping to get a Blue Dream grow started in January. That'd be wicked, us three growing the same strain at the same time! Be great to compare notes and all that, and the comparison between the 3 lights and growing methods!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 9, 2016)

Ha, hell yeah why not! 
I just googled it a bit, sounds awesome (how could it be otherwise if you guys are growing it!?)
But what does that mean, it's open source?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ha, hell yeah why not!
> I just googled it a bit, sounds awesome (how could it be otherwise if you guys are growing it!?)
> But what does that mean, it's open source?


I think it has something to do with it originally being a clone only strain, sort of like how UK Cheese was clone only. Or Livers!! I would love it if someone on here knows what I'm talking about when I say Livers!! haha
But it is in seed form, Humboldt County seem to be the only ones that produce it under the Blue Dream name. Theres probably loads of seedbanks that do it, its just basically a Blueberry x Haze strain. Very simple but meant to be an amazing strain!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I think it has something to do with it originally being a clone only strain, sort of like how UK Cheese was clone only. Or Livers!! I would love it if someone on here knows what I'm talking about when I say Livers!! haha
> But it is in seed form, Humboldt County seem to be the only ones that produce it under the Blue Dream name. Theres probably loads of seedbanks that do it, its just basically a Blueberry x Haze strain. Very simple but meant to be an amazing strain!


Well then, Humboldt County Blue Dream it will be, if that's also what Anon has got


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 9, 2016)

there is info on blue dream here www.darkheartnursery.com I've smoked it & had a friend growing it it's really good product & grows good the hso version is supposed to be real dark heart says it is a huge yielder & ive been wanting to give it a go myself dark heart nursery is gonna be where I shop for awhile as they've got good clones & for $12-$14.00 I can buy a 6 in. clone


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I think it has something to do with it originally being a clone only strain, sort of like how UK Cheese was clone only. Or Livers!! I would love it if someone on here knows what I'm talking about when I say Livers!! haha


@THCBrain you must have come across livers!!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Well then, Humboldt County Blue Dream it will be, if that's also what Anon has got


Yeah he has the same seeds! He grows with a 600 watt HPS so I think he will outdo us in yield, and you will piss all over us quality wise, and mine will be somewhere in between!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 9, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> there is info on blue dream here www.darkheartnursery.com I've smoked it & had a friend growing it it's really good product & grows good the hso version is supposed to be real dark heart says it is a huge yielder & ive been wanting to give it a go myself dark heart nursery is gonna be where I shop for awhile as they've got good clones & for $12-$14.00 I can buy a 6 in. clone


I wish I lived near you mate lol


----------



## Fevs (Oct 9, 2016)

Yields, I have no idea. It's starts going when it's wet... You get the odd frown, but I'm quids in that way... I never have it all to weigh when it's dry. Bought a low mileage Honda s2000 after the 1st grow with cmh, so quite good yields 

I'm finding real quality with the cmh. The other day I had 3 rice crispy space cakes just before I fell asleep, I was in my campervan under the stars.

Next thing.. I wake up realise immediately I'm mid whitey  Look at my phone and it was 04:05am, opened to van door...

Next thing I woke up laid down on the car park floor with my face next to a puddle of my own sick  It was pissing down with rain too! I was covered in mud, had a bleeding knee and elbow from the fall out the van  

Literally threw a whitey and I'm mid 30's... I really though I was past that tbh

Funny thing is, I checked the time when I went back in 04:34  So I'd been out for half an hour 

The quality has improved. I think I'm getting better yields than under hps, mainly coz the environment isn't too hot, with a nice spectrum too.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hello and welcome to my grow journal. I have recently replaced my 400w HPS for the 315w CMH/CED/LEC, whatever ya wanna call it! This will be the first complete grow I do with it and I am hoping for great things!
> Please feel free to comment.
> Cheers
> View attachment 3800419


Hey mate. So this is the new thread? Nice and roomy here, I like it.lets see this grow then. Gday Cali how's the grow ? Let's get this shit started


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> The Plant.
> Critical + 2.0 by Dinafem.
> 
> DAY 7. View attachment 3800429


She's so small and now out of intensive care. Best of luck with her mate.


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 9, 2016)

That little fan is way too close to the plant. Signs of windburn on it that may be worsened by foliar spraying it. No need for sprays at all and they generally screw stuff stuff up.

Nice setup and I'm hoping to find some CMH bulbs for my 2 - 400W hps ballasts. Philips stopped making them but I found out GE makes them in 250 and 400W versions. Have 3 good hps grow bulbs already but always wanted to try the CMH.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 9, 2016)

Reporting my subscription!
Good luck there mate. Can't wait to see how fast she grows in DWC


----------



## calliandra (Oct 9, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nice and roomy here


lmao this thread is going to be 100 pages in no time knowing us


----------



## calliandra (Oct 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah he has the same seeds! He grows with a 600 watt HPS so I think he will outdo us in yield, and you will piss all over us quality wise, and mine will be somewhere in between!


Haha well we'll see about that 
I bagan fretting a bit yesterday about that we'll probably have different veg times and such, but hey, thats what the side by sides are for!

The only thing that I found a bit disappointing is I read the scents and flavours are more spicy than fruity? I really love fruity...  Maybe I'll have to do an auto on the side or something for my private stash and get rid of the Blue Dream haha!
It won't be anything mephisto though -- the sour stomper is exploding at the mo 

I trained her from a bouquet shape into a bush this weekend and she's grown a good 6cm since.
heres the pix:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/so-i-made-myself-some-calphos.921606/page-7#post-13028720


----------



## THCBrain (Oct 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> @THCBrain you must have come across livers!!!


I know about livers haven't grown it yet, probably won't either, I have moved away from the single plant growing style I have 5 plants on my own, 12 plants in another and another 3 spots to grow in, I do like your light though it's what I'm upgrading too when week 9 comes, (only 8 weeks to go) how big is your space? Looks like a 
MxM.... Here's my babies for now good luck with your grow..


----------



## Yesdog (Oct 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Get some Blue Dream seeds! I'm starting off Blue Dream in January and @Anon Emaus is in the same boat as you moving house, and he is hoping to get a Blue Dream grow started in January. That'd be wicked, us three growing the same strain at the same time! Be great to compare notes and all that, and the comparison between the 3 lights and growing methods!


Really wish I kept some secondary clones of the Blue Dream clones I got. The clones had some intense bug problems though and they were growing reallly asymmetrically. Hopefully next year I'll get some seeds, Blue Dream is such a good smoke. 

Setup is looking awesome so far!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 10, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Yields, I have no idea. It's starts going when it's wet... You get the odd frown, but I'm quids in that way... I never have it all to weigh when it's dry. Bought a low mileage Honda s2000 after the 1st grow with cmh, so quite good yields
> 
> I'm finding real quality with the cmh. The other day I had 3 rice crispy space cakes just before I fell asleep, I was in my campervan under the stars.
> 
> ...


Haha Great story! Always wanted an S2000 myself ,maybe i'll get one after this grow lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 10, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Hey mate. So this is the new thread? Nice and roomy here, I like it.lets see this grow then. Gday Cali how's the grow ? Let's get this shit started


It certainly is mate. And yeah it's alright innit?! I like the colour.
How's your lasses doing?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 10, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> That little fan is way too close to the plant. Signs of windburn on it that may be worsened by foliar spraying it. No need for sprays at all and they generally screw stuff stuff up.
> 
> Nice setup and I'm hoping to find some CMH bulbs for my 2 - 400W hps ballasts. Philips stopped making them but I found out GE makes them in 250 and 400W versions. Have 3 good hps grow bulbs already but always wanted to try the CMH.


The fan was only on low, barely blowing her about, but I shall take your advise on board and shift the fan away, cheers!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 10, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Reporting my subscription!
> Good luck there mate. Can't wait to see how fast she grows in DWC


Cheers Grape! Hows the purple ladies going?


----------



## Fevs (Oct 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha Great story! Always wanted an S2000 myself ,maybe i'll get one after this grow lol


Do it man... Even an S2k with 100,000 miles you can get for around £4000. I paid just over £6500 with 60,000 on the clock. Trust me, get one... No matter what situation you are in... no matter who calls you a selfish prick or a hairdresser... ignore them all and get 1 man lol Mine is in having a new roof now, service wednesday. I just love driving it! I drive it everyday when the sun is out 

Love this old clip of the s2000 prototype


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It certainly is mate. And yeah it's alright innit?! I like the colour.
> How's your lasses doing?


Doing well Stick. About to wake them up for breakfast shortly


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 10, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Reporting my subscription!
> Good luck there mate. Can't wait to see how fast she grows in DWC


The Grapeman returns. How's it going mate? How's the grow?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 10, 2016)

calliandra said:


> lmao this thread is going to be 100 pages in no time knowing us


Yes we do speak some shit at the best of times


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 10, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Haha well we'll see about that
> I bagan fretting a bit yesterday about that we'll probably have different veg times and such, but hey, thats what the side by sides are for!
> 
> The only thing that I found a bit disappointing is I read the scents and flavours are more spicy than fruity? I really love fruity...  Maybe I'll have to do an auto on the side or something for my private stash and get rid of the Blue Dream haha!
> ...


 I have only seen stuff saying that it is fruity?! lol Fruity sweet Blueberry smell, with a bit of a piney smell. I hope its fruity as well, much prefer it to spicy! 
Your girl looks amazing! I thought you'd been quiet on your thread as I haven't been getting notifications, went on and theres loads to resd through! lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 10, 2016)

THCBrain said:


> I know about livers haven't grown it yet, probably won't either, I have moved away from the single plant growing style I have 5 plants on my own, 12 plants in another and another 3 spots to grow in, I do like your light though it's what I'm upgrading too when week 9 comes, (only 8 weeks to go) how big is your space? Looks like a
> MxM.... Here's my babies for now good luck with your grow..View attachment 3801120


Wonder if there are many cuttings of it still knocking about? I remember it going around our neck of the woods about 15 years ago. 
Yeah mate, 1m square. You've got some nice looking plants there, what strains are they?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 10, 2016)

Yesdog said:


> Really wish I kept some secondary clones of the Blue Dream clones I got. The clones had some intense bug problems though and they were growing reallly asymmetrically. Hopefully next year I'll get some seeds, Blue Dream is such a good smoke.
> 
> Setup is looking awesome so far!


Yeah I'm looking forward to doing the Blue Dream!
Cheers!


----------



## mauricem00 (Oct 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> The Plant.
> Critical + 2.0 by Dinafem.
> 
> DAY 7. View attachment 3800429


many of the commercial growers up here are switching from 1k hps light to 630 watt cmh lights and getting great results. they are the hottest selling lights at local hydro shops.I look forward to following your grow.hope you have great success.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 10, 2016)

mauricem00 said:


> many of the commercial growers up here are switching from 1k hps light to 630 watt cmh lights and getting great results. they are the hottest selling lights at local hydro shops.I look forward to following your grow.hope you have great success.


They haven't really taken off over here yet, there isn't much on the market and they are still mega expensive! 
Thank you and welcome aboard!


----------



## mauricem00 (Oct 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> They haven't really taken off over here yet, there isn't much on the market and they are still mega expensive!
> Thank you and welcome aboard!


from what i've seen here it's just a matter of time before they take off world wide. lower operating cost and better quality and taste.


----------



## calliandra (Oct 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I like the colour.


HAha yeah noticed that - stylish!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I have only seen stuff saying that it is fruity?! lol Fruity sweet Blueberry smell, with a bit of a piney smell. I hope its fruity as well, much prefer it to spicy!
> Your girl looks amazing! I thought you'd been quiet on your thread as I haven't been getting notifications, went on and theres loads to resd through! lol


Yeah it's been a very explorative phase as I figure out what I really need/want to maintain my soil - I have the feeling things are starting to fall into place now 

Regarding the Blue Dream, I'd definitely rather trust what you have read than the pie charts on seedfinder 
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Blue_Dream/Humboldt_Seed_Organisation/


----------



## THCBrain (Oct 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Wonder if there are many cuttings of it still knocking about? I remember it going around our neck of the woods about 15 years ago.
> Yeah mate, 1m square. You've got some nice looking plants there, what strains are they?


4 mk ultra clones and 1 mystery plant from seed, I ran outta room in the veg tent with that one in there, then I have 1 other mystery seed in the veg tent with 3 mk ultra cuttings and 5 queen kush, that mk ultra has a reduced smell in flower makes it super stealthy. I'm sure there are a few in the uk thread that will have livers, I keep seeing gg#4 going round.


----------



## THCBrain (Oct 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha Great story! Always wanted an S2000 myself ,maybe i'll get one after this grow lol


I know someone selling a mazda rx8 with a race tuned engine runs at around 270bhp will easily hit 150mph, thats £2500, on a 08 plate, much prefer a audi a4 s line myself.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 11, 2016)

Very nice Stick, love the new setup! Fantastic net and genius idea there with the hangers!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 11, 2016)

stickman has inspired me to get off my ass & finish my room I think he is tuned in & im sure the new light might take a little adjustments here & there but I'm seeing good things ahead


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 11, 2016)

1 month and 2 weeks in, nearly.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 11, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> 1 month and 2 weeks in, nearly.View attachment 3802318View attachment 3802320View attachment 3802321


a picture is worth a thousand words good job!


----------



## vilify (Oct 11, 2016)

flood table should be running soon. Everyone in my area talks shit about these lights. I'll let them while i reap the rewards


----------



## calliandra (Oct 12, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> 1 month and 2 weeks in, nearly.View attachment 3802318View attachment 3802320View attachment 3802321


LOL those plants are going to be a single giant cola the way they're putting on flowers!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 12, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LOL those plants are going to be a single giant cola the way they're putting on flowers!


Yes they are doing well Cali. The Pineapple Sativa at the back is well behind the 2 Purples. It's only 1 month since I started seeing change from veg. So all good


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 12, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes they are doing well Cali. The Pineapple Sativa at the back is well behind the 2 Purples. It's only 1 month since I started seeing change from veg. So all good


Gotta love Sativas


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 12, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Very nice Stick, love the new setup! Fantastic net and genius idea there with the hangers!


Cheers mate, just need to fill it now!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 12, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> stickman has inspired me to get off my ass & finish my room I think he is tuned in & im sure the new light might take a little adjustments here & there but I'm seeing good things ahead


Cheers mate, you finished the room now? I've raised the light a bit more, she was looking a bit stressed when I got back today, been away for a few days.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 12, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> 1 month and 2 weeks in, nearly.View attachment 3802318View attachment 3802320View attachment 3802321


They look sweet mate, nicely done!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 12, 2016)

I've got the wall & door in & gonna staple up the thermal barrier on the walls & ceiling I've been collecting things & it's all coming together gonna have heat & cooling of some sort by spring my led light should be here by this weekend or first of next week then I can kick things off proper I'm gonna clone the headband as I'm liking her growth potential about a month ago she was 6 in. tall now she is a tumbleweed gonna flip in a few days


----------



## calliandra (Oct 12, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I've got the wall & door in & gonna staple up the thermal barrier on the walls & ceiling I've been collecting things & it's all coming together gonna have heat & cooling of some sort by spring my led light should be here by this weekend or first of next week then I can kick things off proper I'm gonna clone the headband as I'm liking her growth potential about a month ago she was 6 in. tall now she is a tumbleweed gonna flip in a few daysView attachment 3803053


ah cool that the light is coming after all!
And she'll do well having these extra few days of veg, get nice and strong for a bunch of heeeaaavy budzzz 
Have you got a fan on her? Give her a storm haha!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 12, 2016)

calliandra said:


> ah cool that the light is coming after all!
> And she'll do well having these extra few days of veg, get nice and strong for a bunch of heeeaaavy budzzz
> Have you got a fan on her? Give her a storm haha!


I'm running an oscillating tower fan in one corner as they take up less room to run & cover the whole room with moving air


----------



## calliandra (Oct 12, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm running an oscillating tower fan in one corner as they take up less room to run & cover the whole room with moving air


gotta look out for that one in your thread!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 12, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I've got the wall & door in & gonna staple up the thermal barrier on the walls & ceiling I've been collecting things & it's all coming together gonna have heat & cooling of some sort by spring my led light should be here by this weekend or first of next week then I can kick things off proper I'm gonna clone the headband as I'm liking her growth potential about a month ago she was 6 in. tall now she is a tumbleweed gonna flip in a few daysView attachment 3803053


They will yield well. I like


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 12, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> They will yield well. I like


I've got a good feeling about this grow it seems like everyone has upgraded I'm really envious of how good the stickman has his room set up


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 13, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I've got a good feeling about this grow it seems like everyone has upgraded I'm really envious of how good the stickman has his room set up


Cheers mate, it all looks good but it's down to me to make the plant look good. I've fucked up already, she's a little nute burnt, I was supposec to be working away all week so I fed her some quarter strength nutes, I should have just gave her plain ph'd water but I thought I was gonna be away for a while. My bad! I've come home early so I've flushed her, and I think theres a cal/mag issue going on, so I'm gonna see how she's doing with the FA water (fuck all). Might add some cal/mag tomorrow


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 14, 2016)

Right, those of you who know me know I hate this stage in the plants life, it bores me and I can't ever seem to get it right. 
She's looking shite. I've flushed her, she's on FA water, the ph is a steady 5.8. But the leaves are still clawing! Sort of showing signs of overwatering?! Which is mad cos she is in DWC!! Could it be that the res is not being oxygenated enough?! I noticed this in my last grow as well since switching to a new system. I'm still running the air pump I used to use along with the new one as well? I'm gonna go to the grow shop tomorrow and buy a bigger pump anyways, hopefully this helps.


----------



## calliandra (Oct 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Right, those of you who know me know I hate this stage in the plants life, it bores me and I can't ever seem to get it right.
> She's looking shite. I've flushed her, she's on FA water, the ph is a steady 5.8. But the leaves are still clawing! Sort of showing signs of overwatering?! Which is mad cos she is in DWC!! Could it be that the res is not being oxygenated enough?! I noticed this in my last grow as well since switching to a new system. I'm still running the air pump I used to use along with the new one as well? I'm gonna go to the grow shop tomorrow and buy a bigger pump anyways, hopefully this helps.


Yeah aeration is key, always - I have no idea of DWC, but based on that alone, I'd say you may be onto something? Fingers crossed!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 14, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah aeration is key, always - I have no idea of DWC, but based on that alone, I'd say you may be onto something? Fingers crossed!


But i am running my original pump that I used for all my first grows, PLUS a new pump as well, it's baffling but it seems like the only thing that could be wrong! Everything else is bang on! I'm puzzled lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 14, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah aeration is key, always - I have no idea of DWC, but based on that alone, I'd say you may be onto something? Fingers crossed!


Fuck it, i'm going to buy a new pump and blast it full of air, it will be like a jacuzzi in there, except less naked people and heat, so nothing like a jacuzzi really, just oxygenated water.

Yay! I'm going to make a lot of oxygenated water!!


----------



## StoneySteve (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey @TheStickMan I've been looking into getting some CMH lights, how is the heat output in your opinion? Do you happen to have a thermometer in your tent? I was wondering what the difference in temperature is inside a tent with a 315W running versus the temperature outside the tent.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2016)

I've decided to stick with my pumps, after looking this morning theres plenty of bubbles in the water. What I did notice as well is that the water is way too high in the bucket of plain water I put her in the other day, so I have drained some out and I'm waiting till she wakes up to see if this has helped, I'm pretty sure this is the problem, what a prick I am!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2016)

StoneySteve said:


> Hey @TheStickMan I've been looking into getting some CMH lights, how is the heat output in your opinion? Do you happen to have a thermometer in your tent? I was wondering what the difference in temperature is inside a tent with a 315W running versus the temperature outside the tent.


I'll get back to you on that one, I'll take some temperatures in and out, lights on, lights off etc and let you know  I'm only running the unit on around 205w at the minute so remind me in a few weeks when it's on 315w, or 380w when the flowers are here!


----------



## Fevs (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm no help too, when it comes to hydro. Sorry buddy, I take slightly less yield in soil, but with no hassle


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2016)

Maaan am I pissed!
Guys, I posted a thread about the prop 64 that's to legalize cannabis in California in the politics forum and _it's getting censored_! 4 posts containing critcal information have been deleted, they even edited out parts of a post of mine so it wouldn't say "letitia Pepper" anymore haha (let's see if it gets deleted here LOL).
Isn't that _DISGUSTING_?


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Maaan am I pissed!
> Guys, I posted a thread about the prop 64 that's to legalize cannabis in California in the politics forum and _it's getting censored_! 4 posts containing critcal information have been deleted, they even edited out parts of a post of mine so it wouldn't say "letitia Pepper" anymore haha (let's see if it gets deleted here LOL).
> Isn't that _DISGUSTING_?


so much for freedom of speech I live in California & I live in calaveras county where there are literally legal pot plantations for a fee if you're approved you can really get busy outdoors I think the permit cost about $5,000 but this time of the year you gotta load the shotgun &stand guard or risk a years work getting ripped off by thieves I don't think people realize the time,work & sweat you put into these grows nor do they realize if you screw with one of these grows you could very well get your ass shot especially this time of year I'm glad my mkultraXbubblegum finished outdoors in September as I live in town don't know if I'll do any more outdoors as my indoor grows fill my needs I've been fortunate in not having any problems with what I post & im sorry you got censored as I've always found your posts to be polite & civil & communicating with people is really what in my eyes is what it's all about


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> so much for freedom of speech I live in California & I live in calaveras county where there are literally legal pot plantations for a fee if you're approved you can really get busy outdoors I think the permit cost about $5,000 but this time of the year you gotta load the shotgun &stand guard or risk a years work getting ripped off by thieves I don't think people realize the time,work & sweat you put into these grows nor do they realize if you screw with one of these grows you could very well get your ass shot especially this time of year I'm glad my mkultraXbubblegum finished outdoors in September as I live in town don't know if I'll do any more outdoors as my indoor grows fill my needs I've been fortunate in not having any problems with what I post & im sorry you got censored as I've always found your posts to be polite & civil & communicating with people is really what in my eyes is what it's all about


wow yeah there are always up and downsides to everything.
Doesn't sound so great at all.

That's all we were doing, discussing that and sharing information about the points being criticized. The information got deleted. lol Apparently, the RIU owner mods that forum, and I will have my chat with him lol - but by his actions one would think he is with whoever is going to gain from prop 64 if it passes.
It's the way of the world, but I've just never experienced it so directly lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Fuck it, i'm going to buy a new pump and blast it full of air, it will be like a jacuzzi in there, except less naked people and heat, so nothing like a jacuzzi really, just oxygenated water.
> 
> Yay! I'm going to make a lot of oxygenated water!!


What don't you jump in mate and relax with roots.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I've decided to stick with my pumps, after looking this morning theres plenty of bubbles in the water. What I did notice as well is that the water is way too high in the bucket of plain water I put her in the other day, so I have drained some out and I'm waiting till she wakes up to see if this has helped, I'm pretty sure this is the problem, what a prick I am!


How's she looking now mate? Any change?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 15, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> How's she looking now mate? Any change?


Stick what strain are you doing? Blue Dream is it?


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Stick what strain are you doing? Blue Dream is it?


LMAO we've got you well brainwashed - no we've just been talking about all growing a Blue Dream at the same time haha

it's a Critical + 2.0 by Dinafem.
And he has orcas in his tent


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2016)

Oh guess what guys, this is what I've gotten told:


> I'm sorry, I don't have to explain anything to you.
> 
> I delete blatant anti-legalization campaigning, there, I explained it.
> 
> Since you're not even in the U.S. you should be happy just watching what happens.


Very narrow-minded. The people criticizing the AUMA seemed very pro-legalization to me.
Whatever


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2016)

Fevs said:


> I'm no help too, when it comes to hydro. Sorry buddy, I take slightly less yield in soil, but with no hassle


I am absolutely rubbish in soil, I seem to be doing rubbish at DWC lately as well! haha it's been a while and I seem to have forgotten some very basic things! DWC is piss easy and no hassle at all once things are up and running properly and you don't make stupid mistakes like I have done! lol hows things with you?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Maaan am I pissed!
> Guys, I posted a thread about the prop 64 that's to legalize cannabis in California in the politics forum and _it's getting censored_! 4 posts containing critcal information have been deleted, they even edited out parts of a post of mine so it wouldn't say "letitia Pepper" anymore haha (let's see if it gets deleted here LOL).
> Isn't that _DISGUSTING_?





calliandra said:


> wow yeah there are always up and downsides to everything.
> Doesn't sound so great at all.
> 
> That's all we were doing, discussing that and sharing information about the points being criticized. The information got deleted. lol Apparently, the RIU owner mods that forum, and I will have my chat with him lol - but by his actions one would think he is with whoever is going to gain from prop 64 if it passes.
> It's the way of the world, but I've just never experienced it so directly lol





calliandra said:


> Oh guess what guys, this is what I've gotten told:
> 
> Very narrow-minded. The people criticizing the AUMA seemed very pro-legalization to me.
> Whatever


That's terrible! I don't know anything about the topic,I don't even follow the news at home lol so now we can't discuss anything unless we share the same view as the mod? That's pathetic. 
And what a vile response! Basically saying "You're not from round here, fuck off!"
Unbelievable.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LMAO we've got you well brainwashed - no we've just been talking about all growing a Blue Dream at the same time haha
> 
> it's a Critical + 2.0 by Dinafem.
> And he has orcas in his tent


Like killer whales? That's some tent he has


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I've always found your posts to be polite & civil & communicating with people is really what in my eyes is what it's all about


What a lovely thing to say, and damn straight.


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> That's terrible! I don't know anything about the topic,I don't even follow the news at home lol so now we can't discuss anything unless we share the same view as the mod? That's pathetic.
> And what a vile response! Basically saying "You're not from round here, fuck off!"
> Unbelievable.


Yeah that guy sure let his pants down. he'S the one who owns riu *shaking head* ohwell 
Sharing my indignation with you really helps me shrug it off, which saves me lots of energy wasted on anger!- thanks tons friend


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Like killer whales? That's some tent he has


I know right!
Stick, will you please expound on your tent'S marine animal dermis?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Stick what strain are you doing? Blue Dream is it?





calliandra said:


> LMAO we've got you well brainwashed - no we've just been talking about all growing a Blue Dream at the same time haha
> 
> it's a Critical + 2.0 by Dinafem.
> And he has orcas in his tent


What Calli said mate! Thanks Calli! 


mattyblade1 said:


> What don't you jump in mate and relax with roots.


I would mate but those pesky Orca's are taking all the room up, its a good job I'm not Japanese or I might have done something terrible to them!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> What Calli said mate! Thanks Calli!
> 
> I would mate but those pesky Orca's are taking all the room up, its a good job I'm not Japanese or I might have done something terrible to them!


Yeah man you never told us the story of how you came to get them?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> How's she looking now mate? Any change?


Yes mate thank you, I seem to have sorted it, I don't know why I didn't think of it sooner. The damaged leaves will still look shite but new growth should be bang on.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah man you never told us the story of how you came to get them?


I was once walking down the seafront eating me fish and chips, when I came across two Orca's laying on beach, called Steve and Patel. I said to em "what the fuck your doing in Skegness?" They said they were lost. Steve was only from up road, Scarborough I think, but Patel had come from far away. I hope that rascist mod doesn't see this, he'll delete this straight away for being multi cultural. 
Anyways I took em home wi me and they've lived in the DWC bucket ever since.


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I was once walking down the seafront eating me fish and chips, when I came across two Orca's laying on beach, called Steve and Patel. I said to em "what the fuck your doing in Skegness?" They said they were lost. Steve was only from up road, Scarborough I think, but Patel had come from far away. I hope that rascist mod doesn't see this, he'll delete this straight away for being multi cultural.
> Anyways I took em home wi me and they've lived in the DWC bucket ever since.


Oh lovely, I always knew you were a kind mann 
But say, were the fish and chips wrapped in newspaper? lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Oh lovely, I always knew you were a kind mann
> But say, were the fish and chips wrapped in newspaper? lol


I try my best! 
They were indeed, I didn't read it though as I don't follow the news!! haha


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I try my best!
> They were indeed, I didn't read it though as I don't follow the news!! haha


Well done!
Incidentally, I now finally understand why you got a larger reservoir!!
Better late than never eh?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Well done!
> Incidentally, I now finally understand why you got a larger reservoir!!
> Better late than never eh?


It would have been cruel to keep them in a 20 litre bucket, so now they are in the 25 litre, that 5 litre really makes a difference! lol
I've got a spider in the corner of the tent as well called Fred. I absolutely hate spiders, 8 legged wankers, so I was going to get the vacuum cleaner on him,but then thought he's not doing any harm so I've just left him to it, he just chills there in corner, he's sound.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah that guy sure let his pants down. he'S the one who owns riu *shaking head* ohwell
> Sharing my indignation with you really helps me shrug it off, which saves me lots of energy wasted on anger!- thanks tons friend


You're very welcome! 
Have you got any bud left from your last crop to shrug it off even further?!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It would have been cruel to keep them in a 20 litre bucket, so now they are in the 25 litre, that 5 litre really makes a difference! lol
> I've got a spider in the corner of the tent as well called Fred. I absolutely hate spiders, 8 legged wankers, so I was going to get the vacuum cleaner on him,but then thought he's not doing any harm so I've just left him to it, he just chills there in corner, he's sound.


yeah I've found that spiders actually follow orders. 
Usually my standpoint is, _the world is a biiiig place and there's enough room for everyone without you guys camping out on my space!_
But then I got this spider under the washing machine and took pity, as I am sure she fled the cold, and can I sympathize with that? So I looked it in the (what I thought was) eye, and stated in a deep and aearnest voice, _you may live here, under the washing machine, and hunt whatever ventures by, thank you very much, but you stay there and only there!_
Worked for a few _years _haha


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You're very welcome!
> Have you got any bud left from your last crop to shrug it off even further?!


LMAO I'm on it, saturday chillin over here today 
Everything's just fiiiiine haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> yeah I've found that spiders actually follow orders.
> Usually my standpoint is, _the world is a biiiig place and there's enough room for everyone without you guys camping out on my space!_
> But then I got this spider under the washing machine and took pity, as I am sure she fled the cold, and can I sympathize with that? So I looked it in the (what I thought was) eye, and stated in a deep and aearnest voice, _you may live here, under the washing machine, and hunt whatever ventures by, thank you very much, but you stay there and only there!_
> Worked for a few _years _haha


PMSL! Did you give her a name? Mine's called Fred but it could also be Freda! _No sexism or racism in this thread Mr fucking Trump Mod! _
And is she still living there or has she moved onto a better life behind the dishwasher? 
To be fair, mines just one of those shite daddy long leg type spiders with the tiny body and long spindly legs so it doesn't scare me lol if it was one of the big dirty black ones I'd have got the Dyson out! 
OMG big dirty black ones, thats something the mod would say!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> PMSL! Did you give her a name? Mine's called Fred but it could also be Freda! _No sexism or racism in this thread Mr fucking Trump Mod! _
> And is she still living there or has she moved onto a better life behind the dishwasher?
> To be fair, mines just one of those shite daddy long leg type spiders with the tiny body and long spindly legs so it doesn't scare me lol if it was one of the big dirty black ones I'd have got the Dyson out!
> OMG big dirty black ones, thats something the mod would say!


roflmao!!
Nah mine never got a name, also I wasn't sure it was always the same one or the tradition was passed on over the generations. Fact is, that this year Someone began webbing up the spices shelf, which, being breach of contract, results in the expulsion of all spiders.. I haven't enforced since we're moving anyway lol

But today! there was a ladybug attack haha
was sitting on the windowsill - all of a sudden like 10 of them crawling all over the place - caught 3 and put them in the closet garden haha

But where is Matty? he will be needing a guide through this zoo of new information haha


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> PMSL! Did you give her a name? Mine's called Fred but it could also be Freda! _No sexism or racism in this thread Mr fucking Trump Mod! _
> And is she still living there or has she moved onto a better life behind the dishwasher?
> To be fair, mines just one of those shite daddy long leg type spiders with the tiny body and long spindly legs so it doesn't scare me lol if it was one of the big dirty black ones I'd have got the Dyson out!
> OMG big dirty black ones, thats something the mod would say!


Oh and by the way I was just informed (and it was the second user that I've never talked to warning me) that what I'm not allowed to speak of is "censorship and such nonsense" lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> roflmao!!
> Nah mine never got a name, also I wasn't sure it was always the same one or the tradition was passed on over the generations. Fact is, that this year Someone began webbing up the spices shelf, which, being breach of contract, results in the expulsion of all spiders.. I haven't enforced since we're moving anyway lol
> 
> But today! there was a ladybug attack haha
> ...


Omg that reminds me, we had a massive lady bug, I think we call them lady birds over here, which doesn't sound right but I think it is right, but it's making me doubt it? I'll google it! lol the cute little red buggers with black spots?
Anyways, we had a massive lady bug/bird (?) over here about 8 years ago, they were everywhere, i remember counting like 60 of them all on a windowsill when I was at work, I did actually count them all as well, I was just passing time, didn't have anything better to do! lol

And at this point I imagine Matty thinks we are fucking mental! And that we have been smoking some weird shit, and he would like to buy an ounce! Haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Oh and by the way I was just informed (and it was the second user that I've never talked to warning me) that what I'm not allowed to speak of is "censorship and such nonsense" lol


Hahaha what a load of bullshit! Tell em to bollocks.


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Omg that reminds me, we had a massive lady bug, I think we call them lady birds over here, which doesn't sound right but I think it is right, but it's making me doubt it? I'll google it! lol the cute little red buggers with black spots?
> Anyways, we had a massive lady bug/bird (?) over here about 8 years ago, they were everywhere, i remember counting like 60 of them all on a windowsill when I was at work, I did actually count them all as well, I was just passing time, didn't have anything better to do! lol
> 
> And at this point I imagine Matty thinks we are fucking mental! And that we have been smoking some weird shit, and he would like to buy an ounce! Haha


By the time he gets back we'll have _grown _one haha
I'd be prepared to chop off one of the PE's branches to prove it! LOL

Ohwow that mustve been an amazing sight! and isn't it funny how when it'S ladybugs we think it'S cute, if it were a cockroach invasion, not so much? 
And great you spotted that, turns out only the US says ladybug - well and I do speak American English haha
_Ladybird _however - with all due respect! - is just one fucked up name for a beetle lmao


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hahaha what a load of bullshit! Tell em to bollocks.


I just said wtf lol
I'm not fazed  tad shocked, yes!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> By the time he gets back we'll have _grown _one haha
> I'd be prepared to chop off one of the PE's branches to prove it! LOL
> 
> Ohwow that mustve been an amazing sight! and isn't it funny how when it'S ladybugs we think it'S cute, if it were a cockroach invasion, not so much?
> ...


I'll be growin Blue Dream by the time he gets back! Haha
Yeah it was mad, it was this big stately home in Nottinghamshire, opened the window and they was all just sat there, I remember it like yesterday thinking about it now! There was either 53 or 57 just sat there!
And yeah seems like a North American term for them! Look at em, they're right sweeties haha but yeah Ladybird just doesn't seem right!


And this brings me back to Futurama again, I know you havent seen it but you definitely should!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'll be growin Blue Dream by the time he gets back! Haha
> Yeah it was mad, it was this big stately home in Nottinghamshire, opened the window and they was all just sat there, I remember it like yesterday thinking about it now! There was either 53 or 57 just sat there!
> And yeah seems like a North American term for them! View attachment 3805667Look at em, they're right sweeties haha but yeah Ladybird just doesn't seem right!
> 
> ...


hahaha - ewwww!
Yeah I remember that, I do think I tried to find it but failed lol

Speaking of dreams, time for me to go catch some I think 
There will be whales in bathtubs and ladybirds singing in it I am sure 
Goodnight, great chatting!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> hahaha - ewwww!
> Yeah I remember that, I do think I tried to find it but failed lol
> 
> Speaking of dreams, time for me to go catch some I think
> ...


And a nightmare of a racist Soviet mod telling you what you can and cannot say! haha
A pleasure as always Calli, sweet dreams


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Oh and by the way I was just informed (and it was the second user that I've never talked to warning me) that what I'm not allowed to speak of is "censorship and such nonsense" lol


I would tell them to fuck off & die in no particular order they are worried about what you say politicians & politics in general is just plain dirty business & breeds scumsuckers


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> And a nightmare of a racist Soviet mod telling you what you can and cannot say! haha
> A pleasure as always Calli, sweet dreams


Lol thankfully it wasn't so bad, but I did wake up to the thought of the owner of RIU being a fascist like others wake up to a puddle of puke in the morning.... I'm still grossed out - and ewww he touched my posts 

Trying to go back to not-knowing-that, as I enjoy using besaid fascist's infrastructure alot haha!



horribleherk said:


> I would tell them to fuck off & die in no particular order they are worried about what you say politicians & politics in general is just plain dirty business & breeds scumsuckers


haha thanks! 
Yeah it's sick, reminded me of how critics within cults are treated. 
At some point they're always approached by the "especially devoted" and "kindly warned" of negative consequences should they persist. It's just an intimidation technique (made to look as if those warning you are actually on your side, trying to protect you) - whether it was consciously or unconsciously done, it fits right into the patterns observed in cults, which are fascist by nature haha. 
I guess that had I pushed it, I really would've gotten banned. The way sunni forwewarned me about it being in the TOS that they can do anything they like with the content w submit to this site made it clear to me - without anyone saying so explicitly. 
I do hope my short term memory loss kicks in on this one soon


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I was once walking down the seafront eating me fish and chips, when I came across two Orca's laying on beach, called Steve and Patel. I said to em "what the fuck your doing in Skegness?" They said they were lost. Steve was only from up road, Scarborough I think, but Patel had come from far away. I hope that rascist mod doesn't see this, he'll delete this straight away for being multi cultural.
> Anyways I took em home wi me and they've lived in the DWC bucket ever since.


Amazing what you find in Skegness


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Amazing what you find in Skegness


The occasional orca and plenty of scrubbers


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> The occasional orca and plenty of scrubbers


Scrubbers. Ha. Haven't heard that one for a while. Any pics yet mate?


----------



## Fevs (Oct 16, 2016)

I've heard of the orca material. Secret jardin use it in their most expensive tents

https://www.hydroculture.co.uk/sj-orca-tents

Just thought I'd say... Don't mind me, I was enjoying the killer whale jokes 

By all means carry on...


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm quite a lot behind on all the posts
but I got an urgent matter I need to attend to:
Any of you guys know what's wrong with my little one? It looks like necrosis starting from the middle of the leaves


----------



## calliandra (Oct 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Scrubbers. Ha. Haven't heard that one for a while. Any pics yet mate?


Scrubbers. you guys are talking code! not carbon filters lol


----------



## calliandra (Oct 16, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I'm quite a lot behind on all the posts
> but I got an urgent matter I need to attend to:
> Any of you guys know what's wrong with my little one? It looks like necrosis starting from the middle of the leaves


not sure, but calmag issues tend to look like that, no?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Scrubbers. Ha. Haven't heard that one for a while. Any pics yet mate?


No mate, not till I'm back home next weekend, hoping everything goes well while I'm away and she looks worthy of s photo! lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 16, 2016)

Fevs said:


> I've heard of the orca material. Secret jardin use it in their most expensive tents
> 
> https://www.hydroculture.co.uk/sj-orca-tents
> 
> ...


Apparently the best reflective stuff to use, I bought some when I got a new tent about a year ago and lined the walls with it, it is expensive though, it was around 70 quid for the roll.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 16, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I'm quite a lot behind on all the posts
> but I got an urgent matter I need to attend to:
> Any of you guys know what's wrong with my little one? It looks like necrosis starting from the middle of the leaves


Not sure on that one mate, not seen it before. I'll scour the tinterweb and see if I can find owt.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 16, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Scrubbers. you guys are talking code! not carbon filters lol


Scruffs, tramps, nesbitts, chavs, scumbags lol just undesirables in general. Its their favourite holiday destination, there and Blackpool lol


----------



## calliandra (Oct 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Scruffs, tramps, nesbitts, chavs, scumbags lol just undesirables in general. Its their favourite holiday destination, there and Blackpool lol


oh right, as in scousers? thanks!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 16, 2016)

calliandra said:


> oh right, as in scousers? thanks!


PMSL nooooooo! Scousers are people from Liverpool! 
Although there is a sterotypical connection pmsl
Would just like to say I have nothing against scousers! I was there last week, lovely bunch of people! There was a lot of tracksuits though lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 16, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I'm quite a lot behind on all the posts
> but I got an urgent matter I need to attend to:
> Any of you guys know what's wrong with my little one? It looks like necrosis starting from the middle of the leaves


What's the medium Grape?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 16, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I'm quite a lot behind on all the posts
> but I got an urgent matter I need to attend to:
> Any of you guys know what's wrong with my little one? It looks like necrosis starting from the middle of the leaves


I would say Calmag issue. What's ur PH GRAPE?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> PMSL nooooooo! Scousers are people from Liverpool!
> Although there is a sterotypical connection pmsl
> Would just like to say I have nothing against scousers! I was there last week, lovely bunch of people! There was a lot of tracksuits though lol


They're top people go on you red men


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Scruffs, tramps, nesbitts, chavs, scumbags lol just undesirables in general. Its their favourite holiday destination, there and Blackpool lol


Scum bags basically


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Not sure on that one mate, not seen it before. I'll scour the tinterweb and see if I can find owt.





mattyblade1 said:


> I would say Calmag issue. What's ur PH GRAPE?





calliandra said:


> not sure, but calmag issues tend to look like that, no?


Sorry, I looked at this quickly on the iphone whilst stuck in traffic earlier, just zoomed in and saw the main leaves. Looks exactly like mine the other day. Like Calli and Matty said, Calcium or Magnesium deficiency. I live in a soft water area and the TDS is low, around 100 PPM. So I flushed and added some CalMag, it did the trick. Good luck! 
What are they by the way?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> They're top people go on you red men


I bet you have been there a few times as well pal on the ferry across the Mersey?!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> PMSL nooooooo! Scousers are people from Liverpool!
> Although there is a sterotypical connection pmsl
> Would just like to say I have nothing against scousers! I was there last week, lovely bunch of people! There was a lot of tracksuits though lol





mattyblade1 said:


> They're top people go on you red men


LMAO my bad - I have some british friends from the area, who always go on about scousers, but in a joking way. So I thought it was a "thing" like those others haha!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> What's the medium Grape?


medium is 100% perlite. PH is 5.8. I guess I've been a little behind on feeding


----------



## Fevs (Oct 16, 2016)

I've been reading a few hydro threads recently. Some are saying that ph5.8 is too low and go to ph6.3. Just saying, again I'm no expert.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 16, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LMAO my bad - I have some british friends from the area, who always go on about scousers, but in a joking way. So I thought it was a "thing" like those others haha!


Lovely bubbly people the scousers! But they do have the sterotype of being "scallies" lol Liverpool is definitely full of chavs like any main city in the UK. The first time I worked there within 5 minutes I saw a police car chasing a TWOC (Taken Without Owners Consent, stolen car basically lol) full of young chavs dressed in tracksuits lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 16, 2016)

Fevs said:


> I've been reading a few hydro threads recently. Some are saying that ph5.8 is too low and go to ph6.3. Just saying, again I'm no expert.


The general idea is to ph at 5.something and let it rise to 6.something to allow the plant to get the best range of nutes. 5.8 being the ideal. I think I ran my Hash Bomb grow throughout at 5.6 and still achieved 1gpw


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 16, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> medium is 100% perlite. PH is 5.8. I guess I've been a little behind on feeding


Yeah same thing dude, i thought it was a ph problem but everything was bang on. Get your sen some calmag and keep using it througout the grow, you wont need much


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I bet you have been there a few times as well pal on the ferry across the Mersey?!


and here I'll stay


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> The general idea is to ph at 5.something and let it rise to 6.something to allow the plant to get the best range of nutes. 5.8 being the ideal. I think I ran my Hash Bomb grow throughout at 5.6 and still achieved 1gpw


Totally agree. I have mine between 5.5 & 6.0 never any higher or lower.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 17, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> medium is 100% perlite. PH is 5.8. I guess I've been a little behind on feeding


Ok then mate. Have you been using calmag ?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I bet you have been there a few times as well pal on the ferry across the Mersey?!


I have mate. I'm over again next month to watch Liverpool v Sunderland


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 19, 2016)

I've been digging around the Internets and it appears like it's some kind of Phosphorus or Magnganese deficiency. Nothing to do with N or cal or mag, and they grow at a reasonable pace. It appears like only two of them are affected. I fed full veg nutes today and I'll be going away for a couple of days. If it persists I'm gonna ditch em and just keep the two for the full month and a half of veg


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 19, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I've been digging around the Internets and it appears like it's some kind of Phosphorus or Magnganese deficiency. Nothing to do with N or cal or mag, and they grow at a reasonable pace. It appears like only two of them are affected. I fed full veg nutes today and I'll be going away for a couple of days. If it persists I'm gonna ditch em and just keep the two for the full month and a half of veg


I always feed calmag with every feeding when in flower. I have never had an issue since the coco change a couple of grows ago. Hope it fixes the issue Grape.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 19, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I've been digging around the Internets and it appears like it's some kind of Phosphorus or Magnganese deficiency. Nothing to do with N or cal or mag, and they grow at a reasonable pace. It appears like only two of them are affected. I fed full veg nutes today and I'll be going away for a couple of days. If it persists I'm gonna ditch em and just keep the two for the full month and a half of veg


Yeah manganese deficiency looks like a magnesium deficiency, I ruled it out as mine was only a seedling and I'm in a soft water area. Hope you get it sorted mate.


----------



## calliandra (Oct 19, 2016)

Can someone tell me how to get a plant to _stop _growing?!??! Please?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 19, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Can someone tell me how to get a plant to _stop _growing?!??! Please?


PMSL nooooo, don't stop her! Let her carry on and get massive! 
Although I have heard of Auto's that turned out not to be Autos and needed 12/12 to start flowering! Is she a normal Auto or one of the super autos that veg for longer?


----------



## calliandra (Oct 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> PMSL nooooo, don't stop her! Let her carry on and get massive!
> Although I have heard of Auto's that turned out not to be Autos and needed 12/12 to start flowering! Is she a normal Auto or one of the super autos that veg for longer?


Maaan at this stage she could turn into something like Jabba the hutt!

Hm I need to check the other grows of Sour Stomper, how far they are in flower at this time. 
Mine has always been a few days behind, and she definitely is different in shape - unless she wants to grow that rocket cola up into the exhaust fan?? I _shall _supercrop her if she doesn't stop, and that will look soooo ugly!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 21, 2016)

the new light is in & working 24 hrs later I'm getting good growth so far I'm happy it's once again the weekend is on us hope you've got some new growth as well


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks chaps


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 22, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Thanks chaps


How they looking pal?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> the new light is in & working 24 hrs later I'm getting good growth so far I'm happy it's once again the weekend is on us hope you've got some new growth as wellView attachment 3811030


Quality mate, glad it's finally turned up, can't wait to see how the COB does!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello everyone, hope all is well! I'm back after a week away and she wasn't looking too good as she has been in plain ph'ed water whilst I've been away to combat the nute burn issue, so now I've come back to nutrient deficiencies lol can't win.
Its been really bad timing work wise and starting a new seedling, I've been away for 3 weeks on trot, just back at weekends.
She is looking good now though but is definitely 2 weeks behind, all the new growth is nice and green, and the res is full of nutes now so hopefully this week she will take off. I'm working close ish to home this week so will pop home some nights to check on her and address any issues that may arise! 
I'm not posting any photos of her as there is nowt decent to look at! Haha


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 22, 2016)

probably you're gonna look in one day & see she has woke up & decided to grow


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> probably you're gonna look in one day & see she has woke up & decided to grow


She's a cunt mate, i fucking despise this stage.


----------



## calliandra (Oct 22, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hello everyone, hope all is well! I'm back after a week away and she wasn't looking too good as she has been in plain ph'ed water whilst I've been away to combat the nute burn issue, so now I've come back to nutrient deficiencies lol can't win.
> Its been really bad timing work wise and starting a new seedling, I've been away for 3 weeks on trot, just back at weekends.
> She is looking good now though but is definitely 2 weeks behind, all the new growth is nice and green, and the res is full of nutes now so hopefully this week she will take off. I'm working close ish to home this week so will pop home some nights to check on her and address any issues that may arise!
> I'm not posting any photos of her as there is nowt decent to look at! Haha


Aww, surely no one here minds some indecent pix!  haha
But seeing as she has survived those extremes, I'm sure she'll will find her inner balance with you able to look after her more next week!
...I was just developing your mobile unit a bit further, when finally it dawned upon me how scurrilous that idea is, given you're not even consuming in your free time because of strict workplace regulations LMAO
Oh well, we tried


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 23, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Aww, surely no one here minds some indecent pix!  haha
> But seeing as she has survived those extremes, I'm sure she'll will find her inner balance with you able to look after her more next week!
> ...I was just developing your mobile unit a bit further, when finally it dawned upon me how scurrilous that idea is, given you're not even consuming in your free time because of strict workplace regulations LMAO
> Oh well, we tried


It's heart breaking to see a poorly girl lol shes on the up I think!
And please share your idea!
I've a couple of things to do when I get time, i'm going to screw in some hooks around the base of the screen so I can tie her down when I finally get to that stage lol and the other thing is to re-string the net as I slipped when I was bollocksed and put my hand through it and snapped the string haha


----------



## calliandra (Oct 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It's heart breaking to see a poorly girl lol shes on the up I think!
> And please share your idea!
> I've a couple of things to do when I get time, i'm going to screw in some hooks around the base of the screen so I can tie her down when I finally get to that stage lol and the other thing is to re-string the net as I slipped when I was bollocksed and put my hand through it and snapped the string haha


LMAO yeah shit happens, to the best of us 
haha good one, and well slipped too, you could've bombed out your baby!! 
"My" idea is _your _idea, remember? the stealth subwoofer?  haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 23, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LMAO yeah shit happens, to the best of us
> haha good one, and well slipped too, you could've bombed out your baby!!
> "My" idea is _your _idea, remember? the stealth subwoofer?  haha


She will be getting bombed out if she carries on!! Haha
And yes I remember now, the seedling subwoofer chamber with T5s powered by the van battery! pmsl


----------



## calliandra (Oct 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> She will be getting bombed out if she carries on!! Haha
> And yes I remember now, the seedling subwoofer chamber with T5s powered by the van battery! pmsl


yeah that! - I was refitting it with blurple panels haha


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> She's a cunt mate, i fucking despise this stage.


Ha ha yep I know you do...


----------



## calliandra (Oct 24, 2016)

hey hi Matty how are your coming along?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 26, 2016)

calliandra said:


> yeah that! - I was refitting it with blurple panels haha


An even better idea! We should really go on Dragons Den with this idea! Haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 26, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Ha ha yep I know you do...


Pictures please Matty, bet your girls are booming now mate!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 26, 2016)

After the stress caused by my absence over the past few weeks the young un is now looking good and the roots have now started to take to the DWC. They were poking out about 10mm yesterday and have grown about 3" overnight, so everything is now looking up. 
I have lost a good couple of weeks worth of growth due to my own errors and me being away, bad timings workwise, excuses excuses, blah blah blah lol 
My first grows were amazing in the veg stage, it was all done by the book. I think I need to blow the dust off the book and read the fucker again PMSL
Oh well, you live and learn, and next time hopefully I won't make the same mistakes again. 
Hopefully in the next few days the fun will begin and she is ready for training.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 26, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Pictures please Matty, bet your girls are booming now mate!!


Mate the Sativa is still growing. Its Fuckn mad, never seen anything like it before. Buds forming in the middle of the plant only. Will get some pics tonight if I can. How's your girl going ?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 26, 2016)

calliandra said:


> hey hi Matty how are your coming along?


Hey Cali how's it going? Mine doing well. Except for the Sativa she's still fucking growing. I'll get some pics up if I can shortly. What about yours my dear? Things going well?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 26, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It's heart breaking to see a poorly girl lol shes on the up I think!
> And please share your idea!
> I've a couple of things to do when I get time, i'm going to screw in some hooks around the base of the screen so I can tie her down when I finally get to that stage lol and the other thing is to re-string the net as I slipped when I was bollocksed and put my hand through it and snapped the string haha


I'm going to have to start tying the Sativa down to mate. Too Fuckn big. It's unreal.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 27, 2016)

Here you go. Guess which ones the Sativa??


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3815461 View attachment 3815457 View attachment 3815458 View attachment 3815459 View attachment 3815460 View attachment 3815461 Here you go. Guess which ones the Sativa??


Looking lovely mate other than the weirdness of the sativa! She's flowering but still vegging at the same time, strange! I'm going to do a search and see if any one else has had similar issues, and why she is doing it!
My Hollands Hope (No Hope) was a bit like that to be fair, it was weird. Also this has reminded me that she is still in my seedling box ready to be chopped lol I just slung it in there to dry because she was taking ages to dry in the tent and I needed the tent to start the new grow. That was weeks ago, so she'll either be dry as fuck or gone mouldy lol either way I'm not arsed the plant was shite, it was only going to be used as hash.


----------



## calliandra (Oct 27, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Here you go. Guess which ones the Sativa??


LMAO and I thought I had a crazy bitch!
That's just wild, it's like she made her cola and then decided to grow another plant on top of it?!
But looking really juicy too! I do love that phase, when the buds are all fat but the pistils are still alive 
And something else I notice: your girls are all very orderly and well-behaved! - bar that sativa's headdress of course lol



mattyblade1 said:


> Hey Cali how's it going? Mine doing well. Except for the Sativa she's still fucking growing. I'll get some pics up if I can shortly. What about yours my dear? Things going well?


Ah mine has finally stopped growing - at around 93cm now - and is going into bloom.
I broke a few of her branches spreading her out  And thought that THAT made her stop growing.
But alas, seems she's overgrown the pot and is now developing deficiency symptoms.
I think it's CalMag and/or something going on in the roots. Still looking for a remedy 
This is her yesterday, day 42, so 6 weeks old, my cams battery just died
 
she's got another few weeks to go, so I hope I can figure out what went awry soon!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 27, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> An even better idea! We should really go on Dragons Den with this idea! Haha


haha what's dragons den?
sounds scary!!!



TheStickMan said:


> After the stress caused by my absence over the past few weeks the young un is now looking good and the roots have now started to take to the DWC. They were poking out about 10mm yesterday and have grown about 3" overnight, so everything is now looking up.
> I have lost a good couple of weeks worth of growth due to my own errors and me being away, bad timings workwise, excuses excuses, blah blah blah lol
> My first grows were amazing in the veg stage, it was all done by the book. I think I need to blow the dust off the book and read the fucker again PMSL
> Oh well, you live and learn, and next time hopefully I won't make the same mistakes again.
> Hopefully in the next few days the fun will begin and she is ready for training.


LOL well somehow it's comforting to know that other people forget stuff they used to do too 

But sounds like you've got her nicely set now - 3" in a day wheweee!
A plant doesn't do that if she's not in a good setting 
Looking forward to seeing her!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 27, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking lovely mate other than the weirdness of the sativa! She's flowering but still vegging at the same time, strange! I'm going to do a search and see if any one else has had similar issues, and why she is doing it!
> My Hollands Hope (No Hope) was a bit like that to be fair, it was weird. Also this has reminded me that she is still in my seedling box ready to be chopped lol I just slung it in there to dry because she was taking ages to dry in the tent and I needed the tent to start the new grow. That was weeks ago, so she'll either be dry as fuck or gone mouldy lol either way I'm not arsed the plant was shite, it was only going to be used as hash.


LMAO man you sure hated that plant - and how!!!!
But actually, I still have the BerryBomb that I had let finish outdoors hanging in the cellar, never looked at it again.
No, I lie, I once pinched a bud off her as I was working there and wanted some spice in my cigarette break 
So I get how that feels lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 27, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LMAO and I thought I had a crazy bitch!
> That's just wild, it's like she made her cola and then decided to grow another plant on top of it?!
> But looking really juicy too! I do love that phase, when the buds are all fat but the pistils are still alive
> And something else I notice: your girls are all very orderly and well-behaved! - bar that sativa's headdress of course lol
> ...


That's a big bitch and I fucking love her. What strain Cali?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 27, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking lovely mate other than the weirdness of the sativa! She's flowering but still vegging at the same time, strange! I'm going to do a search and see if any one else has had similar issues, and why she is doing it!
> My Hollands Hope (No Hope) was a bit like that to be fair, it was weird. Also this has reminded me that she is still in my seedling box ready to be chopped lol I just slung it in there to dry because she was taking ages to dry in the tent and I needed the tent to start the new grow. That was weeks ago, so she'll either be dry as fuck or gone mouldy lol either way I'm not arsed the plant was shite, it was only going to be used as hash.


It's like she just keeps getting taller as she flowers. Question- what would happen if I cut the top of the 2 main colas???? Yes


----------



## calliandra (Oct 27, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> That's a big bitch and I fucking love her. What strain Cali?


hahah thanks, I'll let her know, might perk her up!
it's a Sour Stomper (auto), from Mephisto genetics


----------



## calliandra (Oct 27, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> It's like she just keeps getting taller as she flowers. Question- what would happen if I cut the top of the 2 main colas???? Yes


Yeah but why? Looks like there are pistils showing on the new growth to me - does she have long to go?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 27, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah but why? Looks like there are pistils showing on the new growth to me - does she have long to go?


She's at 8 weeks nearly now ffs. I might just tie her down and go with the flow.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 27, 2016)

calliandra said:


> hahah thanks, I'll let her know, might perk her up!
> it's a Sour Stomper (auto), from Mephisto genetics


She a big auto Cali. Reminds me of me diesel berry. Your going to yield big time off her. Love the look of her. Well done


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2016)

calliandra said:


> haha what's dragons den?
> sounds scary!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Haha
Dragons Den is a programme where 4 Tycoons sit there whilst someone with a business idea or new invention comes in and pitches the idea to them, the tycoons have got fuck loads of cash and choose whether to invest in the idea or tell em to bollocks! lol 
It's a very popular programme over here, I don't think I've described it very well though! LOL 
So it would be me and you stood nervously in front of 4 businessmen/ladies asking them for £250,000 to invest in our Stealth Subwoofer Sensi 2000 portable grow box! 
Sorry I have just named it without consulting you first! Have you got any ideas on the name?!!! 
And the roots are looking good! Grown another 3 or 4 inch over night again! I topped her as well this morning, which i was a bit uncertain whether to do or not, I didn't want to stunt growth whilst she is finally moving forward!! She has responded well anyways and is looking yummy!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LMAO man you sure hated that plant - and how!!!!
> But actually, I still have the BerryBomb that I had let finish outdoors hanging in the cellar, never looked at it again.
> No, I lie, I once pinched a bud off her as I was working there and wanted some spice in my cigarette break
> So I get how that feels lol


Even with Matty reminding me she is still sat there festering lol i will check tomorrow! Pmsl 
Was the Berry Bomb shite then? I loved growing the Hash Bomb but the smell wasn't too great, the yield and high was wicked though!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> It's like she just keeps getting taller as she flowers. Question- what would happen if I cut the top of the 2 main colas???? Yes


If it was me I'd be asking the same question but definitely I'd be stood there with scissors menacingly. 
Personally i'd cut the bastard. You are too far along flowering for those tops to ever become anything, they aren't ever going to gain weight in buds. The only problem then is will the plant put energy in to making two new tops?????


----------



## calliandra (Oct 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> So it would be me and you stood nervously in front of 4 businessmen/ladies asking them for £250,000 to invest in our Stealth Subwoofer Sensi 2000 portable grow box!
> Sorry I have just named it without consulting you first! Have you got any ideas on the name?!!!


LMAO I just had this little vision of you telling me that that _during _the presentation 
It's excellent, very ringing name! 
But we can't have Sensi in the name, it's like we're affiliated with them. OTOH - nice spot for market entry perhaps? Haha!



TheStickMan said:


> Even with Matty reminding me she is still sat there festering lol i will check tomorrow! Pmsl
> Was the Berry Bomb shite then? I loved growing the Hash Bomb but the smell wasn't too great, the yield and high was wicked though!


roflmao yeah and I keep thinking, I should go pluck the buds off that plant. Pass by it at least once a day and I figure I just won't touch it until I run out of smokables upstairs haha
But Stick, we really must do something with those - imagine if archeologists found them eventually, what would they think of our growing prowess?! 

As for the Berry Bomb, seeing that both it and the Pineapple Express (which is supposed to be a monster!) were weak, I have a suspicion the seeds were old  Got them from Zamnesia, when I get new seeds for the Pineapple Express I'm definitely going to try buying them elsewhere.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> If it was me I'd be asking the same question but definitely I'd be stood there with scissors menacingly.
> Personally i'd cut the bastard. You are too far along flowering for those tops to ever become anything, they aren't ever going to gain weight in buds. The only problem then is will the plant put energy in to making two new tops?????


That's what I was worried about. I might just tie the bitch down and let her go. Woooo hooooo


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha
> Dragons Den is a programme where 4 Tycoons sit there whilst someone with a business idea or new invention comes in and pitches the idea to them, the tycoons have got fuck loads of cash and choose whether to invest in the idea or tell em to bollocks! lol
> It's a very popular programme over here, I don't think I've described it very well though! LOL
> So it would be me and you stood nervously in front of 4 businessmen/ladies asking them for £250,000 to invest in our Stealth Subwoofer Sensi 2000 portable grow box!
> ...


You discribed it well. I Fuckn hate the show to be fair. Load of old wank


----------



## mattyblade1 (Oct 29, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> If it was me I'd be asking the same question but definitely I'd be stood there with scissors menacingly.
> Personally i'd cut the bastard. You are too far along flowering for those tops to ever become anything, they aren't ever going to gain weight in buds. The only problem then is will the plant put energy in to making two new tops?????


I did mate this morning . We'll see what happens now


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 31, 2016)

Good too see everyones plants doing well! Just got back from vacation and had an update on my moving timing so i just started some seeds today! Looks like I'll squeeze one grow in here and then around early spring will be moving rather than winter. Unfortunately we won't get to do the Blue Dream at the same time but I'm really excited about this grow. Gunna take my time for once and make a monster bush!

Got two Pineapple Fields fem seeds germing. 

PS: We don't have Dragons Den, we have Shark Tank. I've seen a couple Dragons Dens though, both have Kevin O'Leary on it!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 2, 2016)

This pineapple Sativa plant is a prick of a thing I tell you. Still growing as if it's fucking spring ffs. The middle of the main colas are filling out so slowly it'll be next summer before it's finished. Think I'll still try and finish her off but it may be with a gun rather than scissors


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 2, 2016)

stickman should be popping up soon it's when he's quiet you really know the mad scientist is at his best work


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 3, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> This pineapple Sativa plant is a prick of a thing I tell you. Still growing as if it's fucking spring ffs. The middle of the main colas are filling out so slowly it'll be next summer before it's finished. Think I'll still try and finish her off but it may be with a gun rather than scissors


Lol thats how i felt with original amnesia. What week of flower is she on?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 3, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Lol thats how i felt with original amnesia. What week of flower is she on?


world of seeds amnesia or another breeder?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 3, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3815461 View attachment 3815457 View attachment 3815458 View attachment 3815459 View attachment 3815460 View attachment 3815461 Here you go. Guess which ones the Sativa??


your second pic kinda looks like a reveg


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LMAO I just had this little vision of you telling me that that _during _the presentation
> It's excellent, very ringing name!
> But we can't have Sensi in the name, it's like we're affiliated with them. OTOH - nice spot for market entry perhaps? Haha!
> 
> ...


I reckon we could pull in some right coin pitching that idea to the Dragons or the Sharks as @Anon Emaus said!! 
Unbelievably the No Hope is still drying, no mold or anything, and is still moist! pmsl so ive just left her there!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 3, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> You discribed it well. I Fuckn hate the show to be fair. Load of old wank


Pmsl you descibed it way better than me pal!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 3, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Good too see everyones plants doing well! Just got back from vacation and had an update on my moving timing so i just started some seeds today! Looks like I'll squeeze one grow in here and then around early spring will be moving rather than winter. Unfortunately we won't get to do the Blue Dream at the same time but I'm really excited about this grow. Gunna take my time for once and make a monster bush!
> 
> Got two Pineapple Fields fem seeds germing.
> 
> PS: We don't have Dragons Den, we have Shark Tank. I've seen a couple Dragons Dens though, both have Kevin O'Leary on it!


Hope you enjoyed your jollies mate and glad to see you back here, good luck with the grow! Whats the genetics of the Pineapple Fields? 
Is Sharks Tank a bit like Dragons Den in @mattyblade1's accurate words a load of old wank?!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 3, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> This pineapple Sativa plant is a prick of a thing I tell you. Still growing as if it's fucking spring ffs. The middle of the main colas are filling out so slowly it'll be next summer before it's finished. Think I'll still try and finish her off but it may be with a gun rather than scissors


She's a strange un pal thats for sure!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 3, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> stickman should be popping up soon it's when he's quiet you really know the mad scientist is at his best work


Hahaha cheers Herk!
Unfortunately I'm not getting good results at the minute.
I thought I was back on track and then noticed a bit of brown slime on a couple of roots, so I have took it all apart and found a shit load of brown sludge in the filter of one of the air pumps, so everything has been stripped and cleaned, ive washed the roots as well. So she is sat in a nice clean res with 600ppm, which she seems happy with.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Lol thats how i felt with original amnesia. What week of flower is she on?


Fuck mate it's about week 8


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> She's a strange un pal thats for sure!


Might give her another2 or so weeks. If there's no change I might kill the bitch


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hahaha cheers Herk!
> Unfortunately I'm not getting good results at the minute.
> I thought I was back on track and then noticed a bit of brown slime on a couple of roots, so I have took it all apart and found a shit load of brown sludge in the filter of one of the air pumps, so everything has been stripped and cleaned, ive washed the roots as well. So she is sat in a nice clean res with 600ppm, which she seems happy with.


sorry to hear that the weather has cooled here quite a bit so my nutrient temps are low she is eating like crazy last feeding was 1140 ppm. raised the light today & will have to tomorrow as well the screen has almost filled getting a lot of bud-nubbins 13 days since flipping the light


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 4, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> sorry to hear that the weather has cooled here quite a bit so my nutrient temps are low she is eating like crazy last feeding was 1140 ppm. raised the light today & will have to tomorrow as well the screen has almost filled getting a lot of bud-nubbins 13 days since flipping the lightView attachment 3822154


Beautiful herk! So lush!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 4, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Fuck mate it's about week 8


Danm, probably got another 8 weeks for the secondary plant to bloom now haha


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Danm, probably got another 8 weeks for the secondary plant to bloom now haha


I know it's fuckn shite


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 4, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> sorry to hear that the weather has cooled here quite a bit so my nutrient temps are low she is eating like crazy last feeding was 1140 ppm. raised the light today & will have to tomorrow as well the screen has almost filled getting a lot of bud-nubbins 13 days since flipping the lightView attachment 3822154


Looking good mate. Good work


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Beautiful herk! So lush!





horribleherk said:


> sorry to hear that the weather has cooled here quite a bit so my nutrient temps are low she is eating like crazy last feeding was 1140 ppm. raised the light today & will have to tomorrow as well the screen has almost filled getting a lot of bud-nubbins 13 days since flipping the lightView attachment 3822154


Looking sweet as mate. We had first frost over here last week, i normally knock about in a T Shirt but fuck me it was cold, and dark as fuck getting up at 6am! I hate this time of year, going to work in the dark and then finishing work and going home in the dark!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2016)

Slight update.
Still massively unhappy with the growth rate of the roots. My submersible pump started being a bit of a prick as well. Making a load of noise, so i' gave it a fuck off tablet.
Bought a brand new one and bought a pump that pumps out double the amount of air than my previous one.
So I've got 1 cylindrical air stone in the bottom, 1 RENA stick type air stone that makes more finer bubbles and then the submersible pump as well that creates a fuck load of tiny bubbles. 
It's a whole lotta bubbles, and if she doen't like it she can just, you know, fuck off.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Might give her another2 or so weeks. If there's no change I might kill the bitch


Don't kill her mate, 8 weeks is fuck all for a proper sativa, you might be looking at 14+ weeks for her to finish, depending on strain.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Slight update.
> Still massively unhappy with the growth rate of the roots. My submersible pump started being a bit of a prick as well. Making a load of noise, so i' gave it a fuck off tablet.
> Bought a brand new one and bought a pump that pumps out double the amount of air than my previous one.
> So I've got 1 cylindrical air stone in the bottom, 1 RENA stick type air stone that makes more finer bubbles and then the submersible pump as well that creates a fuck load of tiny bubbles.
> It's a whole lotta bubbles, and if she doen't like it she can just, you know, fuck off.


Well what else can you do, if she doesn't like that, just chuck her in a bucket of soil


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2016)

Fevs said:


> Well what else can you do, if she doesn't like that, just chuck her in a bucket of soil


If she doesn't i'll chuck her in a river and tell her to die the fucking Judas!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 5, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Slight update.
> Still massively unhappy with the growth rate of the roots. My submersible pump started being a bit of a prick as well. Making a load of noise, so i' gave it a fuck off tablet.
> Bought a brand new one and bought a pump that pumps out double the amount of air than my previous one.
> So I've got 1 cylindrical air stone in the bottom, 1 RENA stick type air stone that makes more finer bubbles and then the submersible pump as well that creates a fuck load of tiny bubbles.
> It's a whole lotta bubbles, and if she doen't like it she can just, you know, fuck off.


when I had a pump circulating in my reservoir I put the air hose directly in front of the electric pump intake so the pump sucked in the air bubbles & then spit the whole mess out the other side of the pump as my air stones kept mucking up it worked pretty good


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2016)

Hope you are all having a nice bonfire night as well guys! Reminiscing on how we used to make rocket launchers out of a rolled up bit of carpet and a roman candle! And absolutely blowing the telephone box to smithereens by packing it full of fireworks, lighting it and running as fast as you can! LOL BOOM! Hahaha the good old days!
Obviously the kids that do that now are little bastards and need locking up!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hope you are all having a nice bonfire night as well guys! Reminiscing on how we used to make rocket launchers out of a rolled up bit of carpet and a roman candle! And absolutely blowing the telephone box to smithereens by packing it full of fireworks, lighting it and running as fast as you can! LOL BOOM! Hahaha the good old days!
> Obviously the kids that do that now are little bastards and need locking up!


LMAO!!! ah Guy Fawkes' was it?

Ah root problems, definitely the worst kind! Hope they perk up now with all the lovely bubbliness!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Don't kill her mate, 8 weeks is fuck all for a proper sativa, you might be looking at 14+ weeks for her to finish, depending on strain.


Yeah I'll give her the benefit of the doubt but she is just so slow and well fucking weird. To be fair she is as frosty as fuck. Don't think I'll do a 80% Sativa again. My purple buds are nearly finished as she just Fuckn around


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 6, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LMAO!!! ah Guy Fawkes' was it?
> 
> Ah root problems, definitely the worst kind! Hope they perk up now with all the lovely bubbliness!


We don't celebrate that here


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Might give her another2 or so weeks. If there's no change I might kill the bitch


How's yours doing Stick ? Any pics mate?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 6, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LMAO!!! ah Guy Fawkes' was it?
> 
> Ah root problems, definitely the worst kind! Hope they perk up now with all the lovely bubbliness!


Yep, Guy Fawkes night! A night where scruffs on benefits spend the tax money I have earned to entertain them and their shit head kids (who will undoubtably grow up to be fucking jobless scroungers as well) by lighting something and then bang, 2 seconds later its gone! 

The roots are now looking good, not the Captain Birdseye beard I want but she's getting there!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yep, Guy Fawkes night! A night where scruffs on benefits spend the tax money I have earned to entertain them and their shit head kids (who will undoubtably grow up to be fucking jobless scroungers as well) by lighting something and then bang, 2 seconds later its gone!
> 
> The roots are now looking good, not the Captain Birdseye beard I want but she's getting there!


that's good to hear


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> We don't celebrate that here


I thought you would in Ireland mate! It needs banning in my opinion, anyone can use them, i think fireworks should only be allowed at a proper fireworks display.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 6, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> that's good to hear


Cheers Herk, the slight shite root problem is all sorted, no more gunk on them, theyre nice snd white and growing steadily. But everything is still mega slow. Everything is perfect, P/H and PPM wise. The only thing that I can think of now is R/H, i've struggled with this from the start, I nearly bought a Humidifier a couple of weeks ago but thought nah she'll be O‘right. I wish I had now. I'd say the average inside the tent is 30% and I can increase that a couple of times a day by spraying like fuck but its still low.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> How's yours doing Stick ? Any pics mate?


No pictures no cry.
She is looking decent...ish but she's still not worth looking at haha
I will post some when I'm happy with how she looks mate definitely, I think it may be a week from now, going on how she's acting.
Wheres your pics anyways of the Spazzy Sativa ?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers Herk, the slight shite root problem is all sorted, no more gunk on them, theyre nice snd white and growing steadily. But everything is still mega slow. Everything is perfect, P/H and PPM wise. The only thing that I can think of now is R/H, i've struggled with this from the start, I nearly bought a Humidifier a couple of weeks ago but thought nah she'll be O‘right. I wish I had now. I'd say the average inside the tent is 30% and I can increase that a couple of times a day by spraying like fuck but its still low.


my summertime humidity is in the 30s maybe you could try sitting a bucket of water in the room you wouldn't think that was a problem this early in the grow


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 6, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> my summertime humidity is in the 30s maybe you could try sitting a bucket of water in the room you wouldn't think that was a problem this early in the grow


The humidity is really low in there mate, in the 20's most of the time. So I've put a tub in there filled with water with a fan blowing on it, and it raises it to about 40.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> The humidity is really low in there mate, in the 20's most of the time. So I've put a tub in there filled with water with a fan blowing on it, and it raises it to about 40.


I've always been a bit high on the humidity tonight mine as 55% but we've had rain & cooler weather how do them people grow out in Afghanistan where moisture is nil???


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Don't kill her mate, 8 weeks is fuck all for a proper sativa, you might be looking at 14+ weeks for her to finish, depending on strain.


True, went 15 weeks on OA and did a lot of reading about sativa's while waiting and a lot of folks were talking about going 15 weeks as well for a sativa.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Slight update.
> Still massively unhappy with the growth rate of the roots. My submersible pump started being a bit of a prick as well. Making a load of noise, so i' gave it a fuck off tablet.
> Bought a brand new one and bought a pump that pumps out double the amount of air than my previous one.
> So I've got 1 cylindrical air stone in the bottom, 1 RENA stick type air stone that makes more finer bubbles and then the submersible pump as well that creates a fuck load of tiny bubbles.
> It's a whole lotta bubbles, and if she doen't like it she can just, you know, fuck off.


Well at least the pump starting making an odd sound to really show what the problem was. Hate chasing problems around, hope all goes well from here!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 6, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yeah I'll give her the benefit of the doubt but she is just so slow and well fucking weird. To be fair she is as frosty as fuck. Don't think I'll do a 80% Sativa again. My purple buds are nearly finished as she just Fuckn around


I'm with ya, hated that wait man


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I thought you would in Ireland mate! It needs banning in my opinion, anyone can use them, i think fireworks should only be allowed at a proper fireworks display.


I know you're right it gets really out of control over here I would figure Ireland would really rock beings I'm part Irish I thought explosives & beer was just part of my genetic makeup lol these days it's better to distance yourself from that stuff I guess we all gotta grow up sometime I don't do fireworks these days it terrifys my poor old dogs


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I thought you would in Ireland mate! It needs banning in my opinion, anyone can use them, i think fireworks should only be allowed at a proper fireworks display.


Can you guys buy the really big ones? In my state we cannot buy them, but someone from the state next door can come over here to our state and buy them but they can't buy them in their state. Some fucked laws


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 6, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Can you guys buy the really big ones? In my state we cannot buy them, but someone from the state next door can come over here to our state and buy them but they can't buy them in their state. Some fucked laws


used to get them in Wyoming when I worked out there even the different counties varied us Americans have always been that way


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 6, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> used to get them in Wyoming when I worked out there even the different counties varied us Americans have always been that way


Nice, yeah us 'Mericans fight so hard for our fireworks we do it county by county lol


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 6, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Can you guys buy the really big ones? In my state we cannot buy them, but someone from the state next door can come over here to our state and buy them but they can't buy them in their state. Some fucked laws


good to see ya out & about feels like we have a full crew


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 6, 2016)

Figured i'd get a pic up, not that there is anything to see really lol 
Update from last time though, I decided to go with 4 plants! On the left is Pineapple Fields and on the right is Starbud!!! Super excited about the Starbud! 
My Pineapple Field seeds are from a female plant that pollinated itself and bred seeds. So there is a small chance they could be male, thats why I decided to throw the fem starbud seeds in. 

Hard to see but they have all sprouted!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 6, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> good to see ya out & about feels like we have a full crew


Good to be back! My busy season of work is over so I'm making sure to come on much more often than I have been.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 6, 2016)

What's up guys and gals?
Once again I didn't keep up with the convo so I'm gonna leave it for a different day.
Here's a picture of my pineapples


----------



## calliandra (Nov 6, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> What's up guys and gals?
> Once again I didn't keep up with the convo so I'm gonna leave it for a different day.
> Here's a picture of my pineapples


Hey grape great to read you! Pineapple what? are those? They look indicaheavy!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers Herk, the slight shite root problem is all sorted, no more gunk on them, theyre nice snd white and growing steadily. But everything is still mega slow. Everything is perfect, P/H and PPM wise. The only thing that I can think of now is R/H, i've struggled with this from the start, I nearly bought a Humidifier a couple of weeks ago but thought nah she'll be O‘right. I wish I had now. I'd say the average inside the tent is 30% and I can increase that a couple of times a day by spraying like fuck but its still low.


I have the same RH issues. Really fucks me off to be honest


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I thought you would in Ireland mate! It needs banning in my opinion, anyone can use them, i think fireworks should only be allowed at a proper fireworks display.


Nice Grape nice


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 6, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> No pictures no cry.
> She is looking decent...ish but she's still not worth looking at haha
> I will post some when I'm happy with how she looks mate definitely, I think it may be a week from now, going on how she's acting.
> Wheres your pics anyways of the Spazzy Sativa ?


To embarrassed to show the mad bitch


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 7, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Hey grape great to read you! Pineapple what? are those? They look indicaheavy!


Barney's Farm Paineapple Chunk. They're a nice variety of mostly indica. One of them is a tiny bit more eloganted than the others, but we'll see when they actually start making flowers
Next on the agenda is a CBD Jam. I'm already making plans because I want a big tree


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 7, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Figured i'd get a pic up, not that there is anything to see really lol
> Update from last time though, I decided to go with 4 plants! On the left is Pineapple Fields and on the right is Starbud!!! Super excited about the Starbud!
> My Pineapple Field seeds are from a female plant that pollinated itself and bred seeds. So there is a small chance they could be male, thats why I decided to throw the fem starbud seeds in.
> 
> Hard to see but they have all sprouted!


is your star bud from hortilab? if it is that strain won a few(quite a few) awards a few years back in the indica class if my memory is correct


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 7, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Barney's Farm Paineapple Chunk. They're a nice variety of mostly indica. One of them is a tiny bit more eloganted than the others, but we'll see when they actually start making flowers
> Next on the agenda is a CBD Jam. I'm already making plans because I want a big tree


some phenos of pineapple chunk get huge grew it a few years back


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey up fuckin chatter boxes!! Come on here and i've got about 50 notifications! You've all been busy! lol just a flying visit, i'll be back on tomorrow to reply to messages. Hope you are all well.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 7, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Barney's Farm Paineapple Chunk. They're a nice variety of mostly indica. One of them is a tiny bit more eloganted than the others, but we'll see when they actually start making flowers
> Next on the agenda is a CBD Jam. I'm already making plans because I want a big tree


Looking the goods Grape man. They look so happy and healthy


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 7, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hey up fuckin chatter boxes!! Come on here and i've got about 50 notifications! You've all been busy! lol just a flying visit, i'll be back on tomorrow to reply to messages. Hope you are all well.


Ha ha yep. It's good to see everyone having a chat about Mother Natures gift, even if I have a window licker on my hands


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 7, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> is your star bud from hortilab? if it is that strain won a few(quite a few) awards a few years back in the indica class if my memory is correct


Yupper, if i read correctly it was their debut strain when they opened their doors in 2009 and won an award that year for it! Can't wait to see what she brings!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 7, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> What's up guys and gals?
> Once again I didn't keep up with the convo so I'm gonna leave it for a different day.
> Here's a picture of my pineapples


Very nice man! You're gunna have a nice full tent! 

We have a lot of Pineapple strains going on don't we? @calliandra you have a pineapple strain going too don't you?


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 7, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> some phenos of pineapple chunk get huge grew it a few years back


I've flipped them a couple of weeks back, I don't think they will get much bigger. But that's what I was aiming for


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 8, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I've flipped them a couple of weeks back, I don't think they will get much bigger. But that's what I was aiming for


I've heard there is a short indica dominant pheno I bought it when it was brand new if they haven't stretched by now you're probably safe if I had known how to scrog back then things would of went different


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 8, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Well at least the pump starting making an odd sound to really show what the problem was. Hate chasing problems around, hope all goes well from here!


Cheers mate, the roots are getting a right blast of bubbles now! Had to buy some foam to stick under the bucket, could hear it vibrating really loudly on the floor lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 8, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I know you're right it gets really out of control over here I would figure Ireland would really rock beings I'm part Irish I thought explosives & beer was just part of my genetic makeup lol these days it's better to distance yourself from that stuff I guess we all gotta grow up sometime I don't do fireworks these days it terrifys my poor old dogs


Haha yeah it sounds totally Irish doesn't it, an explosion and 12 pints sounds like a typical Wednesday pmsl
Yeah the dogs suffer bless em, mine are the same. And it's 3 days later and people are still setting them off!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 8, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Nice, yeah us 'Mericans fight so hard for our fireworks we do it county by county lol


America, Fuck Yeah!! Comin again to save the mother fuckin day, yeah!!
America, Fuck Yeah!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 8, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Figured i'd get a pic up, not that there is anything to see really lol
> Update from last time though, I decided to go with 4 plants! On the left is Pineapple Fields and on the right is Starbud!!! Super excited about the Starbud!
> My Pineapple Field seeds are from a female plant that pollinated itself and bred seeds. So there is a small chance they could be male, thats why I decided to throw the fem starbud seeds in.
> 
> Hard to see but they have all sprouted!


Nice set up dude!! Fingers crossed theyre lasses!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 8, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> What's up guys and gals?
> Once again I didn't keep up with the convo so I'm gonna leave it for a different day.
> Here's a picture of my pineapples


Looking swell them matey! Glad to see they got over the manganese problem!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 8, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> America, Fuck Yeah!! Comin again to save the mother fuckin day, yeah!!
> America, Fuck Yeah!!


hahaha if only you knew!! Everyone's gunna freak the fuck out tonight when the election results are in!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 8, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> hahaha if only you knew!! Everyone's gunna freak the fuck out tonight when the election results are in!


What are your thoughts on it?!! I haven't a clue as I don't watch the news or owt, just from what I've seen on facebook or good old South Park!
Are you voting for Giant Douche or Turd Sandwich? 

We've got spirit, yes we do! Giant douches, me and you! Let's gooooo, Douches! 

We've got spirit, yes we do! We are sandwiches filled with poo! Yeeaahhh!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 8, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> What are your thoughts on it?!! I haven't a clue as I don't watch the news or owt, just from what I've seen on facebook or good old South Park!
> Are you voting for Giant Douche or Turd Sandwich?
> 
> We've got spirit, yes we do! Giant douches, me and you! Let's gooooo, Douches!
> ...


I think it's all shit. I forgot to register to vote in time lol my fiance voted though so I kinda got my vote in. Jill Stein for Pres! She won't ever win cuz she's green party and not a billionaire but at least I won't have blood on my hands!

hahaha exactly!! The attached picture explains my thoughts perfectly lol


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 8, 2016)

Hillary is gunna win though, dumb old broad who never tried weed so is still scared of it. One day we'll get rid of all the old fucks and their reefer madness. Too much money to be made by the DEA though


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 8, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Hillary is gunna win though, dumb old broad who never tried weed so is still scared of it. One day we'll get rid of all the old fucks and their reefer madness. Too much money to be made by the DEA though


Shit, I never took cannabis into consideration!! So what will happen if Hilary or Trump wins?!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 8, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I have the same RH issues. Really fucks me off to be honest


Wank innit pal, I looked in earlier, 40%, spot on, not as high as it should be but pretty sweet compared to how it has been. Checked later 21%! The dirty bastard! I just felt like shoeing the lot!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 8, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Ha ha yep. It's good to see everyone having a chat about Mother Natures gift, even if I have a window licker on my hands


Can't wait to see how she does, the fuckin spacker.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 8, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Shit, I never took cannabis into consideration!! So what will happen if Hilary or Trump wins?!!


Trump was saying he'd legalize it(only policy of his i could actually agree with haha). Hillary said she will drop it from Schedule 1 to Schedule 2 which will allow research to be done on it which in turn will help our states legalize it with new data(hopefully). Problem is Hillary is A career politician, and i'm sure won't be any help in the process of legalization since our politicians love the money they make on the war on drugs.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 8, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Hillary is gunna win though, dumb old broad who never tried weed so is still scared of it. One day we'll get rid of all the old fucks and their reefer madness. Too much money to be made by the DEA though


Hillary might not win ,the vote to legalize. Pot in California passed


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 8, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Hillary might not win ,the vote to legalize. Pot in California passed


one thing you gotta remember is that when the dust settles people are still people & government still sucks you've got 2 choices a scandalous bitch or an arrogant prick


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Wank innit pal, I looked in earlier, 40%, spot on, not as high as it should be but pretty sweet compared to how it has been. Checked later 21%! The dirty bastard! I just felt like shoeing the lot!


I was 10% on Monday. 36% this morning Fuckn does my tits in


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 9, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Hillary might not win ,the vote to legalize. Pot in California passed


Don't know much about your politics but do like that Trump bloke


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 9, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Don't know much about your politics but do like that Trump bloke


Sorry meant don't like him.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Can't wait to see how she does, the fuckin spacker.


Mate she really is one. The top of the plant still growing like she's in veg. The rest of her is flowing so so slowly. Flowering is supposed to be the best part of growing, but oh no not with this spastic of a plant


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 9, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Hillary might not win ,the vote to legalize. Pot in California passed


@TheStickMan Welp, trump won I was wrong about his pot policy, sounds like he's similar to hillary's, drop to schedule 2 which isn't necessarily good for the industry because FDA will control it. 

The 5(i think?)states with medical and/or recreational marijuana on the ballet passed though. America wants their pot!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 9, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Very nice man! You're gunna have a nice full tent!
> 
> We have a lot of Pineapple strains going on don't we? @calliandra you have a pineapple strain going too don't you?


Yeah going up in smoke haha
it was a pineapple express from fastbuds


----------



## calliandra (Nov 9, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> I think it's all shit. I forgot to register to vote in time lol my fiance voted though so I kinda got my vote in. Jill Stein for Pres! She won't ever win cuz she's green party and not a billionaire but at least I won't have blood on my hands!
> 
> hahaha exactly!! The attached picture explains my thoughts perfectly lol


Ah great, I would've voted for Stein too!  She and Baraka actually had a _plan_, which is really really rare in politics these days!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 9, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> @TheStickMan Welp, trump won I was wrong about his pot policy, sounds like he's similar to hillary's, drop to schedule 2 which isn't necessarily good for the industry because FDA will control it.
> 
> The 5(i think?)states with medical and/or recreational marijuana on the ballet passed though. America wants their pot!


Yeah well, nothing that is said prior to elections really counts does it...
Americans do want their pot, but the way things are beings set up they're going to end up getting served by big business 

Everything sucks, let's just be happy anyway haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 9, 2016)

OMG someone post fucking something, its gettting boring as fuck around here


Anon Emaus said:


> @TheStickMan Welp, trump won I was wrong about his pot policy, sounds like he's similar to hillary's, drop to schedule 2 which isn't necessarily good for the industry because FDA will control it.
> 
> The 5(i think?)states with medical and/or recreational marijuana on the ballet passed though. America wants their pot!





calliandra said:


> Ah great, I would've voted for Stein too!  She and Baraka actually had a _plan_, which is really really rare in politics these days!


So Giant Douche lost and Turd Sandwich won! What is going to happen now?!!
It's Brexit all over again for me! I didn't follow that and as far as I am aware it hasn't affected me! I still go to work, get paid the same, beer fags and food still cost the same price, so I still get wankered and stuff my face the same as before at no extra cost LOL 
I'm saying this as someone who literally doesn't have a clue about any of this, I don't watch the news, I find it utterly depressing, but I have found myself interested in this topic but can't bring myself to sit and watch Sky News, so if anyone can round this up in one nice little message, it will be very much appreciated!
Meanwhile I will just have a few beers and watch some comedy, laugh and feel happy!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> OMG someone post fucking something, its gettting boring as fuck around here
> 
> 
> So Giant Douche lost and Turd Sandwich won! What is going to happen now?!!
> ...


And of course keep growing and doing the things I like!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 9, 2016)

Don't want to get this thread heavily in debate regarding the US Election as people are probably fucking sick of talking about it now! lol
Planty is doing alright now, she is responding well to LST! She looks really healthy as well, won't be long before I start tucking her in the net


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> OMG someone post fucking something, its gettting boring as fuck around here
> 
> 
> So Giant Douche lost and Turd Sandwich won! What is going to happen now?!!
> ...


Other way around, Giant Douche won and Turd Sandwhich lost hahaha
Yeah i do my best to stay away from politics. Basically 'Mericans voted for a misogynistic, racist, xenophobic, child molester who wants to fuck his daughter. The sad part isn't that he's president, doubt it will change anything since thats just the puppet face, but the sad part is 60 million people voted for him fully aware of him being a piece of shit. People even think he's gunna build a wall between the US and Mexico(oh and he's gunna make Mexico pay for it).....

So on a good note, let's see ur danm plant already Stick

Just checked mine, I still only have 2 roots in the water, one is visible just at the bottom of the net pot and the last fucker has its root hiding away somewhere! The last one I could actually see that the root tried growing up instead of down and almost came out the top of the plug before looping back down. Hopefully thats not a sign of a stupid plant haha


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 9, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Don't want to get this thread heavily in debate regarding the US Election as people are probably fucking sick of talking about it now! lol
> Planty is doing alright now, she is responding well to LST! She looks really healthy as well, won't be long before I start tucking her in the net


Haha yeah thats why i jumped to a new note at the end. I'm done now, no more, so sick of it lol

Nice! How old is she now?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 10, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Haha yeah thats why i jumped to a new note at the end. I'm done now, no more, so sick of it lol
> 
> Nice! How old is she now?


Shes about 6 week old mate, so small for her age, she's 2 or 3 weeks behind. But she's finally showing progress so may get a photo up in the next couple of days.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Shes about 6 week old mate, so small for her age, she's 2 or 3 weeks behind. But she's finally showing progress so may get a photo up in the next couple of days.


Almost done with that boring shit slow growth at least. Whats the training plan for her?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 10, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Almost done with that boring shit slow growth at least. Whats the training plan for her?


Ive topped her once, going to top her again in a couple of days, and then maybe once more after that, see how shes looking with the net. What about you? Are you doing something different with having 4 plants this time?


----------



## calliandra (Nov 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Don't want to get this thread heavily in debate regarding the US Election as people are probably fucking sick of talking about it now! lol
> Planty is doing alright now, she is responding well to LST! She looks really healthy as well, won't be long before I start tucking her in the net


well then...? No more excuses for not showing her?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 10, 2016)

calliandra said:


> well then...? No more excuses for not showing her?


Will do in a couple of days, going to just let her grow a bit more so I'll top her on Saturday and take some pics! Theres really not much to look at though so don't get your hopes up lol


----------



## calliandra (Nov 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Will do in a couple of days, going to just let her grow a bit more so I'll top her on Saturday and take some pics! Theres really not much to look at though so don't get your hopes up lol


Oh that doesn't matter, for me it's more about getting to know the girl you're talking about than about size and all that important guy stuff  Looking forward to meeting her!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 10, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Oh that doesn't matter, for me it's more about getting to know the girl you're talking about than about size and all that important guy stuff  Looking forward to meeting her!!


PMSL She's a grower not a show'er!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 10, 2016)

Tuesday Wednesday. Thursday.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 10, 2016)

@calliandra @Anon Emaus you happy now?!! 
My usual style of a short fat bush, she's starting to stretch out now and get her growth on. It just goes to show that the little mistakes can cause massive problems. The screen should be full by now and I should be ready for flowering. Oh well, tis what it is, just crack on.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Ive topped her once, going to top her again in a couple of days, and then maybe once more after that, see how shes looking with the net. What about you? Are you doing something different with having 4 plants this time?


Good shit, should make her a fine ole bush.

Well not necessarily, still gunna top once and run the net. What I want to improve from my last two grows is getting more growth going on above the net. I feel that with my 600w I could sustain more than I've been allowing. I think I could get a lot of really big colas rather than a lot of medium size colas by just letting it grow more vertical after filling the net. With that said my plan is to veg longer than I have in the past and hopefully get 4 monster plants.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> @calliandra @Anon Emaus you happy now?!!
> My usual style of a short fat bush, she's starting to stretch out now and get her growth on. It just goes to show that the little mistakes can cause massive problems. The screen should be full by now and I should be ready for flowering. Oh well, tis what it is, just crack on.


Thrilled!!
She looks great! Gettin her exercise on!
How long has it been? Sorry may have asked this not too long ago but pain to look back on phone


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 11, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Good shit, should make her a fine ole bush.
> 
> Well not necessarily, still gunna top once and run the net. What I want to improve from my last two grows is getting more growth going on above the net. I feel that with my 600w I could sustain more than I've been allowing. I think I could get a lot of really big colas rather than a lot of medium size colas by just letting it grow more vertical after filling the net. With that said my plan is to veg longer than I have in the past and hopefully get 4 monster plants.


It sounds like a plan to me mate! I aim for 2 weeks seedling stage then 4 weeks veg, if everything is going well!


Anon Emaus said:


> Thrilled!!
> She looks great! Gettin her exercise on!
> How long has it been? Sorry may have asked this not too long ago but pain to look back on phone


this one has already used that time! She's 6 weeks from seed!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> @calliandra @Anon Emaus you happy now?!!
> My usual style of a short fat bush, she's starting to stretch out now and get her growth on. It just goes to show that the little mistakes can cause massive problems. The screen should be full by now and I should be ready for flowering. Oh well, tis what it is, just crack on.


Yes sir very happy, I am infinitely relieved with all that anticipatory tension abating haha 

Well she's definitely not dawdling now! Great the way she's branching out!
That's one thing I like about photoperiods, you can give them time to recover from any stunting influences.
the way she's going, she'll fill that screen in the next week or so eh?
Ooor should I ask, how much patience do you have?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 11, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yes sir very happy, I am infinitely relieved with all that anticipatory tension abating haha
> 
> Well she's definitely not dawdling now! Great the way she's branching out!
> That's one thing I like about photoperiods, you can give them time to recover from any stunting influences.
> ...


I was thinking that I'd be happy to give her 3 more weeks, seen as that is about how far behind she is, unless she fills the net before then! Really wanna try and get the most out of this grow and see what the new light can do! 
Hows Stomper doing?!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I was thinking that I'd be happy to give her 3 more weeks, seen as that is about how far behind she is, unless she fills the net before then! Really wanna try and get the most out of this grow and see what the new light can do!
> Hows Stomper doing?!


Ahh, great that you're giving her a bit of leeway, you are so kind! 
And yes indeed, high time for one of those mindboggling runs of yours, I'm starting to get all uppity here with my big plant  She's starting to fatten up her buds now, so it's the phase where I keep saying "1-2 weeks till chop" haha

Will upload some pix in a bit (if I ever manage to get them taken that is haha)


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 11, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ahh, great that you're giving her a bit of leeway, you are so kind!
> And yes indeed, high time for one of those mindboggling runs of yours, I'm starting to get all uppity here with my big plant  She's starting to fatten up her buds now, so it's the phase where I keep saying "1-2 weeks till chop" haha
> 
> Will upload some pix in a bit (if I ever manage to get them taken that is haha)


I am being kind aren't I?!!Normally she would get called all of the names under the sun and I would get pissed off, throw more nutes at her and lose interest. But no i'm being calm, and I'm fortunate enough to be around her at this stage, so we are keeping a steady head and a steady ph, and some lovely E/C PPM readings.I'm a changed Stick Man! lol 
I want to try and keep things as perfect as possible after a couple of miserable grows. 
Yeah the how long left stage! "How longs left?" 
"1-2 weeks' 
2 weeks later.... 
"How longs left?" 
1-2 weeks!" 

Or if you have seen the film Snatch





"How long with them Sausages Charlie?"
"Five minutes Turkish"
"It was two minutes five minutes ago!"


----------



## calliandra (Nov 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I am being kind aren't I?!!Normally she would get called all of the names under the sun and I would get pissed off, throw more nutes at her and lose interest. But no i'm being calm, and I'm fortunate enough to be around her at this stage, so we are keeping a steady head and a steady ph, and some lovely E/C PPM readings.I'm a changed Stick Man! lol
> I want to try and keep things as perfect as possible after a couple of miserable grows.
> Yeah the how long left stage! "How longs left?"
> "1-2 weeks'
> ...


Oooo the Changed Stick Man, very sexy that 

LOL no I haven't seen that film, thanks for the tip 
But the other day! Have you seen the new Mechanic film? At the start, he's listening to... Royal Blood, most definitely must be haha

oh and here's some budness for your enjoyment!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 11, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Oooo the Changed Stick Man, very sexy that
> 
> LOL no I haven't seen that film, thanks for the tip
> But the other day! Have you seen the new Mechanic film? At the start, he's listening to... Royal Blood, most definitely must be haha
> ...


I'm oozing sex appeal just like your girl is oozing resin! pmsl
And she is beautiful, she looks a bit like a hairy tarantula with all those trichomes! Obviously a hairy tarantula isn't beautiful so she's not like one at all! But sort of! 
I googled hairy tarantula to post a pic on here but I didn't like what I saw, it scared me if i'm honest. I hate spiders!

Like I say, oooooozing sex appeal! lmao

Snatch is a fantastic film, you will laugh your ass off watching it! One of my favourites! 
And I will have a look at Mechanic thank you, they clearly have great taste! Have a search on YouTube for Royal Blood live, amazing! Especially Out of the Black which they finished with at Glastonbury I think, might have been one of the other festivals!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm oozing sex appeal just like your girl is oozing resin! pmsl
> And she is beautiful, she looks a bit like a hairy tarantula with all those trichomes! Obviously a hairy tarantula isn't beautiful so she's not like one at all! But sort of!
> I googled hairy tarantula to post a pic on here but I didn't like what I saw, it scared me if i'm honest. I hate spiders!
> 
> Like I say, oooooozing sex appeal! lmao


ohlmao!! NO you shall not ruin the view for me! 
But actually...! haha thank goodness I'm not actually spider-phobic, I only get that way when they start climbing over me or worse, up my leg inside my pants, true story LOL

I think it's because she's covering her sugar leaves from tip to toe with trichs.
this trich density is typical for the Sour Stomper btw - I've just been checking out other SS grows. seems the monster-bushiness isn't though, she's being praised for being short and manageable?..



TheStickMan said:


> Snatch is a fantastic film, you will laugh your ass off watching it! One of my favourites!
> And I will have a look at Mechanic thank you, they clearly have great taste! Have a search on YouTube for Royal Blood live, amazing! Especially Out of the Black which they finished with at Glastonbury I think, might have been one of the other festivals!


Oo sounds yummy, will do!

Edit: haha found it, Glastonbury and Glasgow, the drumset kind of got knocked there in the end LOL And yes, they're cool live -- have you been?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 11, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Oooo the Changed Stick Man, very sexy that
> 
> LOL no I haven't seen that film, thanks for the tip
> But the other day! Have you seen the new Mechanic film? At the start, he's listening to... Royal Blood, most definitely must be haha
> ...


..
a picture worth a thousand words & a question answered!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 12, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> ..
> a picture worth a thousand words & a question answered!


haha thanks! Yeah just saw


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 12, 2016)

calliandra said:


> ohlmao!! NO you shall not ruin the view for me!
> But actually...! haha thank goodness I'm not actually spider-phobic, I only get that way when they start climbing over me or worse, up my leg inside my pants, true story LOL
> 
> I think it's because she's covering her sugar leaves from tip to toe with trichs.
> ...


Hahaha that sounds horrible, I would absolutely hate that, even more so because over here pants means your under crackers! PMSL

Yep she definitiely looks amazing! And she is definitely not short, although you have managed her very well! Do you think its because of the LST? 

Yeah I love the ending! And no sadly not, but definitely will be when they finally do tour!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hahaha that sounds horrible, I would absolutely hate that, even more so because over here pants means your under crackers! PMSL
> 
> Yep she definitiely looks amazing! And she is definitely not short, although you have managed her very well! Do you think its because of the LST?
> 
> Yeah I love the ending! And no sadly not, but definitely will be when they finally do tour!


lmao ohyeah, I keep forgetting that you guys wear pants under your trousers 

And yes, the bushiness definitely has to do with the LST, since it gave the tertiary branches space to unfold.
But it IS also the strain, namely her characteristic of growing out the side shoots too. From the other grows I've seen, I'd say if you don't LST, that plant's urge to grow its side shoots stops at the secondary branches, whilst that tendency continues to unfold on the tertiary branches given the chance.
Of course, it _could _also be that those tomato shoot smoothies I gave her during veg did it, or that growing her in living soil actually alowed her to express herself more fully.
Will definitely show the grow to the Mephisto guys when it's done and will ask what they think!

I saw Royla Blood is bringing out a new album soon? So maybe then the tour will present itself soon too!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 13, 2016)

calliandra said:


> lmao ohyeah, I keep forgetting that you guys wear pants under your trousers
> 
> And yes, the bushiness definitely has to do with the LST, since it gave the tertiary branches space to unfold.
> But it IS also the strain, namely her characteristic of growing out the side shoots too. From the other grows I've seen, I'd say if you don't LST, that plant's urge to grow its side shoots stops at the secondary branches, whilst that tendency continues to unfold on the tertiary branches given the chance.
> ...


Yeah straight after I LST'D mine, the nodes underneath had a massive growth spurt, I just tied down the top node and the nodes underneath and the ones underneath that just exploded in like 12 hours. 
i think you have done the Mephisto guys proud!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 13, 2016)

Here she was yesterday, after topping and LST.
And here a few hours later.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 13, 2016)

Also removed every shoot that was long and had big spaces between the nodes. You know, them shits that always grow lanky and you'll be a couple of weeks into flower without noticing em, and they've got a nice little bud going on up top but fuck all underneath, and you feel guilty about cutting them off? 
Well, I've seen them this time trying to sneak in and they can fuck off. 
They can fuck right off.


----------



## calliandra (Nov 13, 2016)

woa here she comes
lol this is what flew out at me while I was looking at her undergrowth sprouting





You know, when I did my LST I got the impression I did it at the perfect moment in her growth process -- looks like you may have hit that sweet spot too!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 13, 2016)

calliandra said:


> woa here she comes
> lol this is what flew out at me while I was looking at her undergrowth sprouting
> 
> 
> ...


BRILLIANT! Haha great song i've got it on my itunes! 
Yeah, I think I caught her at the right time, its just a shame It wasn't 3 weeks earlier lol
And it's so good to hear from you, it's proper quiet around here! I was getting worried, I thought Trump had done something! Where is everyone?!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 13, 2016)

Reminder to self. Must repair that net before she gets any bigger lol


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 13, 2016)

hey stickman despite a rough start you've got her looking proper things from here on out should start programming


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 13, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Oooo the Changed Stick Man, very sexy that
> 
> LOL no I haven't seen that film, thanks for the tip
> But the other day! Have you seen the new Mechanic film? At the start, he's listening to... Royal Blood, most definitely must be haha
> ...


That looks delicious!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Here she was yesterday, after topping and LST.View attachment 3829829
> And here a few hours later.View attachment 3829830


I can see it now, she's going to be fine ole bush! Whats sizing of your net? 

Oh and i just remembered this is the 315w grow!! I can't wait to see what it brings!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 13, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman despite a rough start you've got her looking proper things from here on out should start programming


Yeah lets hope things stay fine and dandy!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 13, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> I can see it now, she's going to be fine ole bush! Whats sizing of your net?
> 
> Oh and i just remembered this is the 315w grow!! I can't wait to see what it brings!


The net is 90cm x 90cm with 5cm spacings. 256 squares altogether, it'd be nice to get a top in every one lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 14, 2016)

@mattyblade1 where are you mate?


----------



## calliandra (Nov 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> @mattyblade1 where are you mate?


Yeah he's been really quiet lately -- maybe his monster plant....?!?!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 14, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah he's been really quiet lately -- maybe his monster plant....?!?!


Are you thinking that the spazzy sativa has mutated and ate him?! I fuckin hope not I wanna see those Purple ladies, they must be ready for the chop right about now!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Are you thinking that the spazzy sativa has mutated and ate him?! I fuckin hope not I wanna see those Purple ladies, they must be ready for the chop right about now!


well I sure hope not! 
Though I do admit, I was thinking of her mutation growing into a tentacle or something.... 
Matttyyyy!! whats uuuup!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> @mattyblade1 where are you mate?


I'm here champ don't worry


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 14, 2016)

calliandra said:


> well I sure hope not!
> Though I do admit, I was thinking of her mutation growing into a tentacle or something....
> Matttyyyy!! whats uuuup!


Gday guys. Thanks for your interest. I'm fine and dandy. Yes my 2 purple buds are ready for harvest, but sadly not purple nor huge, fuck it.! But you you'll be happy to know the spastic is just as spastic, so no change there. She is filling out slowly though. How's everyone's else's grow going???


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Here she was yesterday, after topping and LST.View attachment 3829829
> And here a few hours later.View attachment 3829830


Fuck man I like it no Down syndrome to be seen. Makes a change from my grow room


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 14, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Oooo the Changed Stick Man, very sexy that
> 
> LOL no I haven't seen that film, thanks for the tip
> But the other day! Have you seen the new Mechanic film? At the start, he's listening to... Royal Blood, most definitely must be haha
> ...


Holy shibalks Cali that looks tops. Go the Autos


calliandra said:


> Oooo the Changed Stick Man, very sexy that
> 
> LOL no I haven't seen that film, thanks for the tip
> But the other day! Have you seen the new Mechanic film? At the start, he's listening to... Royal Blood, most definitely must be haha
> ...


go the autos


----------



## calliandra (Nov 14, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Gday guys. Thanks for your interest. I'm fine and dandy. Yes my 2 purple buds are ready for harvest, but sadly not purple nor huge, fuck it.! But you you'll be happy to know the spastic is just as spastic, so no change there. She is filling out slowly though. How's everyone's else's grow going???


LOL we love your crazy plant 
We love you more though, so good thing she hasn't devoured or fettered you in any way 
Do show us how she's pulling your last nerve - what's she doing with that extra topgrowth??


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 15, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LOL we love your crazy plant
> We love you more though, so good thing she hasn't devoured or fettered you in any way
> Do show us how she's pulling your last nerve - what's she doing with that extra topgrowth??


Cheers Cali. She's starting flower and fill out a little more but she's still weird. I'll get some pics up shortly and let you see her.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 15, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Gday guys. Thanks for your interest. I'm fine and dandy. Yes my 2 purple buds are ready for harvest, but sadly not purple nor huge, fuck it.! But you you'll be happy to know the spastic is just as spastic, so no change there. She is filling out slowly though. How's everyone's else's grow going???


Cant wait to see em mate and told mongy chops as well! What plants you doing next? You still got Girl Scout Cookies seeds? 
Yeah mines doing fine now by looks of it, the ph was rising high quickly the past 2 days for some reason, I think i've sorted it but will keep an eye on her.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 15, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Cant wait to see em mate and told mongy chops as well! What plants you doing next? You still got Girl Scout Cookies seeds?
> Yeah mines doing fine now by looks of it, the ph was rising high quickly the past 2 days for some reason, I think i've sorted it but will keep an eye on her.


Yes mate she looks good as gold now. Nice work. I'm doing 2x whit skunk and 1x Berry bomb and a couple of jock horror I think. I'll have to see. It may be a while due to the retard upstairs taking so long though. Still have the auto Girl Scout cookie seeds yes. I want to do autos again 1 day so with pop these then. Any other craic??


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 16, 2016)

2 x purple that actually never went purple plants harvested. Heavy tight as fuck nugs. Really happy with how hard they are. Over 2oz dried I recon.


----------



## calliandra (Nov 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3832048 View attachment 3832049 View attachment 3832050 View attachment 3832051 2 x purple that actually never went purple plants harvested. Heavy tight as fuck nugs. Really happy with how hard they are. Over 2oz dried I recon.


WOW nice!  Great size comparison of foot with colas lmao -- ubnless of course you're a wee midget haha

But where's our darling favorite?!?!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 16, 2016)

calliandra said:


> WOW nice!  Great size comparison of foot with colas lmao -- ubnless of course you're a wee midget haha
> 
> But where's our darling favorite?!?!


She's camera shy thank fuck


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes mate she looks good as gold now. Nice work. I'm doing 2x whit skunk and 1x Berry bomb and a couple of jock horror I think. I'll have to see. It may be a while due to the retard upstairs taking so long though. Still have the auto Girl Scout cookie seeds yes. I want to do autos again 1 day so with pop these then. Any other craic??


Nice selection mate! Especially the Jock Horror, whats that a cross of, Jack Herer X what? 
And I didn't realise the Girl Scouts you've got are autos, I was searching for photos but can only find packs of 10 at £70/80 quid, fuck that. Might see if Bonza or one of the others, City seeds I think its called, see if they do em in singles. 
And all is good here me old.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3832048 View attachment 3832049 View attachment 3832050 View attachment 3832051 2 x purple that actually never went purple plants harvested. Heavy tight as fuck nugs. Really happy with how hard they are. Over 2oz dried I recon.


Them buds look sexy as fooook! I wunt even be arsed that they haven't gone purple, not with that lovely light sorta white colour to em! Whats the smell like or is it too soon to tell?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 16, 2016)

calliandra said:


> WOW nice!  Great size comparison of foot with colas lmao -- ubnless of course you're a wee midget haha
> 
> But where's our darling favorite?!?!


PMSL I had to go back through the photos to see what you was on about! Yeah the buds are amazing and your foot is mint as well pal, quality sock as well! 


mattyblade1 said:


> She's camera shy thank fuck


And yeah we wanna see Mongo Patterson! 

How long do you thinks left on her?


----------



## calliandra (Nov 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> She's camera shy thank fuck


fuck that! I'm dying of curiosity over here! 

You can send em via PM if she's soo indecent!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 16, 2016)

I've been away for a couple of days and was thinking the worst after the pH was rising so quickly. 
The submersible air pump I've got has got a spongey thing in it and had some dead roots in it and was a bit shitted up, so I removed it altogether the day I left for work. I've come back today and the pH had rised to 6.0 whilst I was away which is completely normal. So it looks as though that was the problem! 
Planty is still looking nice and healthy!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice selection mate! Especially the Jock Horror, whats that a cross of, Jack Herer X what?
> And I didn't realise the Girl Scouts you've got are autos, I was searching for photos but can only find packs of 10 at £70/80 quid, fuck that. Might see if Bonza or one of the others, City seeds I think its called, see if they do em in singles.
> And all is good here me old.


I got my cookies off Bonza mate but they weren't that price ffs. Kick is crossed with blue dream I think. I really still haven't decided defo what I'm doing next. Would love to be starting now


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I've been away for a couple of days and was thinking the worst after the pH was rising so quickly.
> The submersible air pump I've got has got a spongey thing in it and had some dead roots in it and was a bit shitted up, so I removed it altogether the day I left for work. I've come back today and the pH had rised to 6.0 whilst I was away which is completely normal. So it looks as though that was the problem!
> Planty is still looking nice and healthy!


Nice mate. There's so many obstacles are there?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 16, 2016)

calliandra said:


> fuck that! I'm dying of curiosity over here!
> 
> You can send em via PM if she's soo indecent!


I'll get some pics up Cali for ya. She's a weird chick I tell ya


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> PMSL I had to go back through the photos to see what you was on about! Yeah the buds are amazing and your foot is mint as well pal, quality sock as well!
> 
> And yeah we wanna see Mongo Patterson!
> 
> How long do you thinks left on her?


You can hardly see my sock. Feckers! She probably has a year left I recon


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Them buds look sexy as fooook! I wunt even be arsed that they haven't gone purple, not with that lovely light sorta white colour to em! Whats the smell like or is it too soon to tell?


My kids came home from school and said Dad you stink of BO and you've stunk the house out. So mate they're very smelly


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 16, 2016)

By the way guys thanks for the kind words about my harvest. Appreciate it. Onward and upwards with the spazzy


----------



## calliandra (Nov 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> You can hardly see my sock. Feckers! She probably has a year left I recon


Haha that's us 
But what is it about your socks that isn't on the pic?!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'll get some pics up Cali for ya. She's a weird chick I tell ya


Tis greatly appreciated, sir!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nice mate. There's so many obstacles are there?


Only the obstacles I have created mate, it should be a straight run but there has been many mistakes created by me and then just a couple I haven't come across before


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> You can hardly see my sock. Feckers! She probably has a year left I recon


Yeah I normally get about a year out of my socks before holes start appearing in the heal or the odd toe starts poking out


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> My kids came home from school and said Dad you stink of BO and you've stunk the house out. So mate they're very smelly


Pmsl 
Reminds me of when I was about 13 and me and me mate had a joint in house, me mum came home from work and said "whats that horrible smell" i just said I'd farted lmao


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> By the way guys thanks for the kind words about my harvest. Appreciate it. Onward and upwards with the spazzy


What you gonna do mate, ride it out or just chop her if she doesn't develop?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> What you gonna do mate, ride it out or just chop her if she doesn't develop?


Ride it like Sea Biscuit


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Mongo bongo


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Retardville.


----------



## calliandra (Nov 17, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3832414 View attachment 3832415 View attachment 3832416 Mongo bongo


Haha THANKS!! 
Gosh she really is amazing though! And did you know her name is Wanda?!

You know, at the moment I'm pondering how to handle the larf on my plant -- whilst Wanda here, she seems to have resolved the problem of lower buds not ripening by ripening the lower buds first before even growing the top ones! 
You're cussing her a retard, but maybe she's actually a genius!!!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 17, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Haha THANKS!!
> Gosh she really is amazing though! And did you know her name is Wanda?!
> 
> You know, at the moment I'm pondering how to handle the larf on my plant -- whilst Wanda here, she seems to have resolved the problem of lower buds not ripening by ripening the lower buds first before even growing the top ones!
> You're cussing her a retard, but maybe she's actually a genius!!!


Maybe your right Cali. She reminds me of a plant I grew years ago back in Aus. This plant took ages to flower and when she finished she was huge with massive yields. It's just that she's so slow that's annoying


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 17, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3832414 View attachment 3832415 View attachment 3832416 Mongo bongo


She's doing exactly what my Hollands Hope did! All of the buds underneath developed but the tops didn't do fuck all! Your's looks a lot better than mine did though mate! I would keep an eye on the trichs down below and just chop her when they are ready, I don't think those tops will ever be anything other than wispy little buds with no weight to em. I thought with mine it was heat stress or maybe too much light as the Hollands Hope was made to grow outdoors in colder climates like Holland and the UK. Is yours meant to be an outdoor strain? 
Oh and this reminded me to finally trim her up lol I just slung the plant in my seedling box when I chopped her, god that was about 10 weeks ago haha all of the tops were shite and have gone straight to the hash pile, and got a jar full of buds and couldn't be arsed to trim the rest so off to the hash pile that went! It's really fluffy airy buds so I'm not bothered about it, it does smell really nice though, really floral!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> She's doing exactly what my Hollands Hope did! All of the buds underneath developed but the tops didn't do fuck all! Your's looks a lot better than mine did though mate! I would keep an eye on the trichs down below and just chop her when they are ready, I don't think those tops will ever be anything other than wispy little buds with no weight to em. I thought with mine it was heat stress or maybe too much light as the Hollands Hope was made to grow outdoors in colder climates like Holland and the UK. Is yours meant to be an outdoor strain?
> Oh and this reminded me to finally trim her up lol I just slung the plant in my seedling box when I chopped her, god that was about 10 weeks ago haha all of the tops were shite and have gone straight to the hash pile, and got a jar full of buds and couldn't be arsed to trim the rest so off to the hash pile that went! It's really fluffy airy buds so I'm not bothered about it, it does smell really nice though, really floral!


Ah so you think she won't ripen up on top?
I was thinking, put the light directly above so the newer buds get the light, and the older ones can sorta hang out and wait? 

Haha so I win - my berrybomb is still untouched in the cellar 
Not sure I want to add it to any hashpile though
maybe I'll just compost it lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> She's doing exactly what my Hollands Hope did! All of the buds underneath developed but the tops didn't do fuck all! Your's looks a lot better than mine did though mate! I would keep an eye on the trichs down below and just chop her when they are ready, I don't think those tops will ever be anything other than wispy little buds with no weight to em. I thought with mine it was heat stress or maybe too much light as the Hollands Hope was made to grow outdoors in colder climates like Holland and the UK. Is yours meant to be an outdoor strain?
> Oh and this reminded me to finally trim her up lol I just slung the plant in my seedling box when I chopped her, god that was about 10 weeks ago haha all of the tops were shite and have gone straight to the hash pile, and got a jar full of buds and couldn't be arsed to trim the rest so off to the hash pile that went! It's really fluffy airy buds so I'm not bothered about it, it does smell really nice though, really floral!


You've changed my mind again. I will keep an eye on her for another 2weeks and trim all the bud underneath off when they're ready. To be fair some of them are forming ok but a little wispy. Just want to start again tbh


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 17, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah so you think she won't ripen up on top?
> I was thinking, put the light directly above so the newer buds get the light, and the older ones can sorta hang out and wait?
> 
> Haha so I win - my berrybomb is still untouched in the cellar
> ...


I'm tending to agree with Stick on this Cali. I'll get a bit off her. If I get and oz or 2 dried I'll be happy


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 17, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah so you think she won't ripen up on top?
> I was thinking, put the light directly above so the newer buds get the light, and the older ones can sorta hang out and wait?
> 
> Haha so I win - my berrybomb is still untouched in the cellar
> ...


No if she's owt like mine she will just keep growing new leaves on top and never fill out! She seemed to hate the light and it seemed the buds that were further away developed more. The best buds i've picked today were from the bottom third of the plant. Madness lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 17, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> You've changed my mind again. I will keep an eye on her for another 2weeks and trim all the bud underneath off when they're ready. To be fair some of them are forming ok but a little wispy. Just want to start again tbh





mattyblade1 said:


> I'm tending to agree with Stick on this Cali. I'll get a bit off her. If I get and oz or 2 dried I'll be happy


You need to weigh it up, you've got one plant that doesn't look like she will produce much more, but she is using all that time space and energy that could be used on other plants.


----------



## calliandra (Nov 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You need to weigh it up, you've got one plant that doesn't look like she will produce much more, but she is using all that time space and energy that could be used on other plants.


Yeah that definitely does make sense - don't listen to me whining in the corner Matty, go with Stick!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You need to weigh it up, you've got one plant that doesn't look like she will produce much more, but she is using all that time space and energy that could be used on other plants.


Agree


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 17, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Agree


 Check the trichomes mate, see if they are ready and just cut her if they are. I forgot to say mine had hermied as well the dirty bastard, found a few seeds on her!! 
And the Durban Poison which was the healthiest less shitty plant also had a few seeds on her! Could she have been pollinated by the Hollands Hope or do you think she hermied as well?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Check the trichomes mate, see if they are ready and just cut her if they are. I forgot to say mine had hermied as well the dirty bastard, found a few seeds on her!!
> And the Durban Poison which was the healthiest less shitty plant also had a few seeds on her! Could she have been pollinated by the Hollands Hope or do you think she hermied as well?


that's a hard one to tell one or both could of hermied & if only one hermied which one? having a problem with my headband as I've found mold I think I've got it handled but for next grow I'm considering possibly changing strains


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Check the trichomes mate, see if they are ready and just cut her if they are. I forgot to say mine had hermied as well the dirty bastard, found a few seeds on her!!
> And the Durban Poison which was the healthiest less shitty plant also had a few seeds on her! Could she have been pollinated by the Hollands Hope or do you think she hermied as well?


Who knows mate. As I said I'll give her a week or 2 and chop what I can. I'll get a bit off here I'm sure of that


----------



## calliandra (Nov 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> found a few seeds on her!!


LMAO are you going to try and grow them out?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 18, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3832048 View attachment 3832049 View attachment 3832050 View attachment 3832051 2 x purple that actually never went purple plants harvested. Heavy tight as fuck nugs. Really happy with how hard they are. Over 2oz dried I recon.


I'm a bit late to the party but awesome job man, fuckin beautiful nugs you got there! Talk about quality!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 19, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> I'm a bit late to the party but awesome job man, fuckin beautiful nugs you got there! Talk about quality!


Cheers mate. Yes happy enough with result. It's the other thing that concerns me


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> that's a hard one to tell one or both could of hermied & if only one hermied which one? having a problem with my headband as I've found mold I think I've got it handled but for next grow I'm considering possibly changing strains


Ah shit man, sorry to hear, whats caused that?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 19, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LMAO are you going to try and grow them out?


Nah they're just tiny little under developed seeds! If they were decent I'd have chucked them in the woods next year!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 19, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> I'm a bit late to the party but awesome job man, fuckin beautiful nugs you got there! Talk about quality!


Hows the 4 little uns doing pal?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Ah shit man, sorry to hear, whats caused that?


I think I didn't have enough air circulating so I added a second fan so far she looks good


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I think I didn't have enough air circulating so I added a second fan so far she looks good


Spot on mate, glad you've sorted it!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## horribleherk (Nov 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3834596 View attachment 3834597


that is a nice scrog I've got o build a new one for my next grow I've got about 40 days left tomorrow is 30 days since the flip I'm hoping these buds bulk-up in the near future as they're a bit on the small side being this is a sativa dominant hybrid I'm hoping these buds are just getting started what are your thoughts ??? I have 6 gallons of nutes & she averages about 100 ppm.+- a day


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> that is a nice scrog I've got o build a new one for my next grow I've got about 40 days left tomorrow is 30 days since the flip I'm hoping these buds bulk-up in the near future as they're a bit on the small side being this is a sativa dominant hybrid I'm hoping these buds are just getting started what are your thoughts ??? I have 6 gallons of nutes & she averages about 100 ppm.+- a dayView attachment 3834629


Cheers mate, it's taken a long time to get her where she is. Personally I never start the countdown of flower until a couple of weeks after I've switched to 12/12, depending. I start the countdown when she has got a nice pretty white fluffy preflower. 
This strain i'm growing is meant to finish in around 45/50 days but I can guarantee it will be about 65/70 days after I've flipped. It may be sooner because apperently the CMH speeds up the flower process and I'm using some nutrients that start the flower process sooner (apparently lol) 
I've grown a strain before and it was 3 weeks until she actually showed one pistil, this was advertised as a 8/9 week strain and she took 12 weeks from flip.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers mate, it's taken a long time to get her where she is. Personally I never start the countdown of flower until a couple of weeks after I've switched to 12/12, depending. I start the countdown when she has got a nice pretty white fluffy preflower.
> This strain i'm growing is meant to finish in around 45/50 days but I can guarantee it will be about 65/70 days after I've flipped. It may be sooner because apperently the CMH speeds up the flower process and I'm using some nutrients that start the flower process sooner (apparently lol)
> I've grown a strain before and it was 3 weeks until she actually showed one pistil, this was advertised as a 8/9 week strain and she took 12 weeks from flip.


yeah I call them pre flowers bud - nubbins & next step I call cotton balls this is supposed to be a 70 day strain according to the breeder it's also supposed to stretch for 4 weeks after the flip which is proving to be true but as you've said the new light might change the finish time I know you've had some issues with your plant but she looks damn nice like you I'm coming off 2 less than perfect back to back grows & im a bit paranoid maybe a beer will help calm this old farts anxiety lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> yeah I call them pre flowers bud - nubbins & next step I call cotton balls this is supposed to be a 70 day strain according to the breeder it's also supposed to stretch for 4 weeks after the flip which is proving to be true but as you've said the new light might change the finish time I know you've had some issues with your plant but she looks damn nice like you I'm coming off 2 less than perfect back to back grows & im a bit paranoid maybe a beer will help calm this old farts anxiety lol


Beer is always the answer!! Haha but you have nothing to be paranoid about, she looks quality!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3834596 View attachment 3834597


Wohoo here she comes indeed! 
She's easily doubled in size this past week. And the scrogging begins haha
Your screen really is stylish - how does it handle? Did you get the the rollamajigs for lifting?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 20, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Wohoo here she comes indeed!
> She's easily doubled in size this past week. And the scrogging begins haha
> Your screen really is stylish - how does it handle? Did you get the the rollamajigs for lifting?


Yeah she's getting there! And the screen works great, so easy to get to the bucket for topping up, checking pH and that. I found some but they aren't rated to carry a heavy load, so i've just stuck with the normal rope ratchets.
So I think maybe a couple more weeks then I will switch, hopefully the screen is about full by then!


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 20, 2016)

Love the look of you Scrog, So crisp and clean. Can't wait to see how she finishes. That light is sexy omg!! After reading a lot of grows on here I'm getting a lot of great ideas for future grows. I'm still on my first grow but can see lots of room for improvement. Keep up the great work Stickman.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Dirty Hippie said:


> Love the look of you Scrog, So crisp and clean. Can't wait to see how she finishes. That light is sexy omg!! After reading a lot of grows on here I'm getting a lot of great ideas for future grows. I'm still on my first grow but can see lots of room for improvement. Keep up the great work Stickman.


Cheers ya dirty hippie! And welcome! Stick around things can only (might) get better! 
What set up ya got?


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers ya dirty hippie! And welcome! Stick around things can only (might) get better!
> What set up ya got?


I just started my journal last night, trying to work through a few problems still. ph run off is still lower than I would like. below is a link if you wanna see.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/1st-grow-1000w-hps-scrog-big-kush.927166/


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Dirty Hippie said:


> I just started my journal last night, trying to work through a few problems still. ph run off is still lower than I would like. below is a link if you wanna see.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/1st-grow-1000w-hps-scrog-big-kush.927166/


Sorry mate, I am the last person you want to be talking to when it comes to soil, I am useless with it. However our Queen of Soil, @calliandra might be able to help you out. 
I'll swing by anyways and help if I can. Good luck and all the best.


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Sorry mate, I am the last person you want to be talking to when it comes to soil, I am useless with it. However our Queen of Soil, @calliandra might be able to help you out.
> I'll swing by anyways and help if I can. Good luck and all the best.


Thanks for the input, I def have a few soil questions. Queen of Soil, haha, love it. Glad I signed up here, seems like there are a few people who have been through the trenches. Friendly environment so far. Most forums I've lurked in are not so welcoming to noobs. Cheers


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Dirty Hippie said:


> Thanks for the input, I def have a few soil questions. Queen of Soil, haha, love it. Glad I signed up here, seems like there are a few people who have been through the trenches. Friendly environment so far. Most forums I've lurked in are not so welcoming to noobs. Cheers


Friendly as owt here mate, and there is no reason not to be. Theres plenty of dick heads here, but none on my thread. We all started as noobs!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Friendly as owt here mate, and there is no reason not to be. Theres plenty of dick heads here, but none on my thread. We all started as noobs!


hey stick an top of the evening to ya ( yeah I'm drinkin the ol suds again) another week gone & all is well here I'm really liking your Scrog I'm wanting to build one like it that has the string laced through it instead of metal screen your plant has a really deep green rich color to it the upcoming week is gonna be good


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3834596 View attachment 3834597


Thug life... respect


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3834596 View attachment 3834597


How's you RH ?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 21, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey stick an top of the evening to ya ( yeah I'm drinkin the ol suds again) another week gone & all is well here I'm really liking your Scrog I'm wanting to build one like it that has the string laced through it instead of metal screen your plant has a really deep green rich color to it the upcoming week is gonna be good


How ya doin Herk! I' m having a few brewskis as well tonight! 
Yeah I'm loving the scrog, I put a lot of thought and time into making it and i'm pretty damn chuffed with it. It is really practical, it's so easy to lift and suspend while I do the work with the bucket underneath. I hope it has answered a question and has given a solution to other DWC growers that SCROG as well.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 21, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> How's you RH ?


As the plant grows the r/h increases! Shes at 45/50% now, hows the special one doin mate? Chopping anytime soon?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> As the plant grows the r/h increases! Shes at 45/50% now, hows the special one doin mate? Chopping anytime soon?


Started chopping today mate. Just the lower branches. Hey everyone 25% off all seeds at bonza seeds. Just letting everyone know


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 21, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Started chopping today mate. Just the lower branches. Hey everyone 25% off all seeds at bonza seeds. Just letting everyone know


Nice one mate, how are the tops looking? Any better?


----------



## calliandra (Nov 21, 2016)

Dirty Hippie said:


> Thanks for the input, I def have a few soil questions. Queen of Soil, haha, love it. Glad I signed up here, seems like there are a few people who have been through the trenches. Friendly environment so far. Most forums I've lurked in are not so welcoming to noobs. Cheers


What, _through _the trenches? I'm knee-deep _IN _haha
Stick of course is exaggerating enormously, lovely guy that he is 
But yeah, Queen of Soils, that's me, innit!
Thing is, I only do easy soils, I can't be bothered with bottles and PH and EC and all that. So I'm clueless when it comes to that way of growing - and thus will probably be quite useless 
On the upside, there are a bunch of really great growers who use nutes and stuff, and very helpful too! Thats the thing about this place, we're a whole pool of knowledge to dive into! Yeehaaa


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> How ya doin Herk! I' m having a few brewskis as well tonight!
> Yeah I'm loving the scrog, I put a lot of thought and time into making it and i'm pretty damn chuffed with it. It is really practical, it's so easy to lift and suspend while I do the work with the bucket underneath. I hope it has answered a question and has given a solution to other DWC growers that SCROG as well.


I think I whooped it a tad much as I'm moving slow today & have my 3 year old grandson today ( that will learn me) your Scrog has given me some ideas as I need to make a larger one for the new light


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 22, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice one mate, how are the tops looking? Any better?


Not really mate.below are formed well so may get a bit out of her. You live and learn don't you?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 22, 2016)

calliandra said:


> What, _through _the trenches? I'm knee-deep _IN _haha
> Stick of course is exaggerating enormously, lovely guy that he is
> But yeah, Queen of Soils, that's me, innit!
> Thing is, I only do easy soils, I can't be bothered with bottles and PH and EC and all that. So I'm clueless when it comes to that way of growing - and thus will probably be quite useless
> On the upside, there are a bunch of really great growers who use nutes and stuff, and very helpful too! Thats the thing about this place, we're a whole pool of knowledge to dive into! Yeehaaa


King soil Cali. That's what you'll be known as now. Ha ha love it.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 22, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> How ya doin Herk! I' m having a few brewskis as well tonight!
> Yeah I'm loving the scrog, I put a lot of thought and time into making it and i'm pretty damn chuffed with it. It is really practical, it's so easy to lift and suspend while I do the work with the bucket underneath. I hope it has answered a question and has given a solution to other DWC growers that SCROG as well.


It looks well mate. You've off and running either now mate.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 22, 2016)

calliandra said:


> What, _through _the trenches? I'm knee-deep _IN _haha
> Stick of course is exaggerating enormously, lovely guy that he is
> But yeah, Queen of Soils, that's me, innit!
> Thing is, I only do easy soils, I can't be bothered with bottles and PH and EC and all that. So I'm clueless when it comes to that way of growing - and thus will probably be quite useless
> On the upside, there are a bunch of really great growers who use nutes and stuff, and very helpful too! Thats the thing about this place, we're a whole pool of knowledge to dive into! Yeehaaa


I try my best! 
Queen of Soil, no quib, no toil, that's me innit!!
I don't even know what quib or toil means but it sounds good! lmao
Soz Dirty Hippie you are getting passed around like a joint, you will find someone on here that can help you! All the best!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I think I whooped it a tad much as I'm moving slow today & have my 3 year old grandson today ( that will learn me) your Scrog has given me some ideas as I need to make a larger one for the new light


I wake up most days feeling the same mate! lol although I haven't the pleasure of a 3 year old grandson to add to my fuzzy head! 
Glad it has given you some ideas and can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 22, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Not really mate.below are formed well so may get a bit out of her. You live and learn don't you?


It's always a learning process mate, learn summat new everytime. Get the spazzy cunt chopped and start afresh.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 22, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I wake up most days feeling the same mate! lol although I haven't the pleasure of a 3 year old grandson to add to my fuzzy head!
> Glad it has given you some ideas and can't wait to see what you come up with!


hey stickman he is a straight up little heathen everything I did as a child has came around full circle & bit me in the ass


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It's always a learning process mate, learn summat new everytime. Get the spazzy cunt chopped and start afresh.


Mate I am don't you worry. Spazzy out!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 23, 2016)

And the mong it dead


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 23, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> And the mong it dead


It was probably for the best to put her out of her misery, the fuckin window licker. 
Photo's?!!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 23, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman he is a straight up little heathen everything I did as a child has came around full circle & bit me in the ass


What does Heathen mean mate? Is it good or bad? I've seen it used in a few different ways! lol 
Heathen Chemistry album by Oasis is one of my favourite albums ever, not a bad tune on it.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It was probably for the best to put her out of her misery, the fuckin window licker.
> Photo's?!!!


I will mate no worries. Got a bit of her to be fair. Could have been way better. Lesson learnt


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> What does Heathen mean mate? Is it good or bad? I've seen it used in a few different ways! lol
> Heathen Chemistry album by Oasis is one of my favourite albums ever, not a bad tune on it.


kind of nonconformist I think I like oasis does that album have Liam or Noel singing? live forever & morning glory are 2 of my favs


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hows the 4 little uns doing pal?


Wellll, two of them got off to a rocky start, and all around growth was stunted. It was my first time starting down in the basement and I believe temps were a too cold for them and two of them were having to much moisture in their rooter plugs. So two of them are quite far behind, more like on week 1/2. I thought I was going to lose those two but I put the HPS up instead of CFL's and warmed the tent up a ton and that turned them around. The two that are doing good just got topped and it's really just more of a waiting game. I must say I forgot how lovely it is to veg with how the PH stays so stable all on its own!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3834596 View attachment 3834597


Now we're talkin!!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 24, 2016)

Pineapple Fields on the left and Starbud on the right. Clearly we have an overachiever here! It's making me think that I may have mislabeled which is which lol cuz if you look at the two in the front, the assumed PF is at the same growth stage leaf wise, but is very short n stout. Where Starbud is all stretched out. But PF is the sativa dom. and Starbud is the Indica...
I was playing musical chairs with them as seedings so its possible I got two of them switched up. Guess we'll see when buds come!


----------



## Fevs (Nov 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> It was probably for the best to put her out of her misery, the fuckin window licker.
> Photo's?!!!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 24, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Pineapple Fields on the left and Starbud on the right. Clearly we have an overachiever here! It's making me think that I may have mislabeled which is which lol cuz if you look at the two in the front, the assumed PF is at the same growth stage leaf wise, but is very short n stout. Where Starbud is all stretched out. But PF is the sativa dom. and Starbud is the Indica...
> I was playing musical chairs with them as seedings so its possible I got two of them switched up. Guess we'll see when buds come!


haha nice mixup you got yourself there (and imagining the musical chairs lmao) - sure makes for some suspense, will be fun! 

Looks like you changed your mind about the spacing of the, erm, baskets?
Why have them closer together?
Cheers!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 24, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> kind of nonconformist I think I like oasis does that album have Liam or Noel singing? live forever & morning glory are 2 of my favs


Bit of both mate, seems like you like Liam more though!
So you'd probably like The Hindu Times




Hung In a Bad Place 
Stop Crying Your Heart Out




And the short but beautiful Song Bird





Love all of these songs but I'm more of a fan of Noel Gallagher, his new stuff is brilliant as well. The High Flying Birds album Chasing Yesterday is amazing. 
Favourite song off Heathen Chemistry is Little by Little


----------



## calliandra (Nov 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Favourite song off Heathen Chemistry is Little by Little


Ah I love Little by Little, it comes before this one on a playlist of mine 





followed shortly by





haha!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 25, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Wellll, two of them got off to a rocky start, and all around growth was stunted. It was my first time starting down in the basement and I believe temps were a too cold for them and two of them were having to much moisture in their rooter plugs. So two of them are quite far behind, more like on week 1/2. I thought I was going to lose those two but I put the HPS up instead of CFL's and warmed the tent up a ton and that turned them around. The two that are doing good just got topped and it's really just more of a waiting game. I must say I forgot how lovely it is to veg with how the PH stays so stable all on its own!





Anon Emaus said:


> Pineapple Fields on the left and Starbud on the right. Clearly we have an overachiever here! It's making me think that I may have mislabeled which is which lol cuz if you look at the two in the front, the assumed PF is at the same growth stage leaf wise, but is very short n stout. Where Starbud is all stretched out. But PF is the sativa dom. and Starbud is the Indica...
> I was playing musical chairs with them as seedings so its possible I got two of them switched up. Guess we'll see when buds come!


i think the temps were a bit low when I started off this un, i'm gonna buy a heated propagator for the next grow. And I wish my pH would remain stable! The past few days she's been climbing rapidly! Found a few broken off roots floating about which I think is the culprit, going to clean out the res in the next couple of days, this should solve it. Theres a lot of bubbles in the res and I think it may be a bit violent and is breaking them off. I'm gonna buy a different airstone tomorrow and hope it solves it. 
They are looking good man, especially the bully on the bottom right who thinks it's better than everyone else! haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 25, 2016)

Fevs said:


>


Wow! Thats weird, I remember this video but not the song!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 25, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah I love Little by Little, it comes before this one on a playlist of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice Calli! Ian Brown's a legend!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Wow! Thats weird, I remember this video but not the song!!


have you ever heard them do Neil young hey hey my my into the black?? good stuff I know they were doing stuff with cold play but I've always considered oasis to be quite a notch better than cold play I put them in the same class as bush whom I absolutely love even though they haven't done much these days since maybe the sound of winter


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 25, 2016)

like lan brown too it has a sense of well being to it peaceful & relaxing kinda like inxs mystasize or never tear us apart first time I ever heard lan brown good stuff this has been a cultural experience


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 25, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> have you ever heard them do Neil young hey hey my my into the black?? good stuff I know they were doing stuff with cold play but I've always considered oasis to be quite a notch better than cold play I put them in the same class as bush whom I absolutely love even though they haven't done much these days since maybe the sound of winter


 
Haha!

That is the first time I've heard that Herk, it's brilliant! 



 Thank you! 
I haven't heard Bush but will look into it, cheers!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3839103
> Haha!
> 
> That is the first time I've heard that Herk, it's brilliant!
> ...


the last song I expected from them & it's bad- ass gotta remember I'm 60 Neil young versions & there are a bunch of them are good too bush are from somewhere in your neck of the woods machine head,glycerin,the little things that kill are ass-kickin Rock at some of its best they're album 16 stone was monumental around 94 or 95 first heard them & oasis when I was in prison on a Walkman & I started listening to alternative rock because it was new & didn't bring up memories from being out on the streets now a lot of that stuff is instilled in me gotta have it lol


----------



## calliandra (Nov 26, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Great choice Calli! Ian Brown's a legend!





horribleherk said:


> like lan brown too it has a sense of well being to it peaceful & relaxing kinda like inxs mystasize or never tear us apart first time I ever heard lan brown good stuff this has been a cultural experience


haha glad you liked him - just can't listen too much of him, he starts getting on my nerves haha
But sprinkled in amongst other goodies, yes!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 26, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> the last song I expected from them & it's bad- ass gotta remember I'm 60 Neil young versions & there are a bunch of them are good too bush are from somewhere in your neck of the woods machine head,glycerin,the little things that kill are ass-kickin Rock at some of its best they're album 16 stone was monumental around 94 or 95 first heard them & oasis when I was in prison on a Walkman & I started listening to alternative rock because it was new & didn't bring up memories from being out on the streets now a lot of that stuff is instilled in me gotta have it lol


I listened to some Bush songs last night, I can't remember them as I was bolloxed, but I can remember liking them lol i'll give them another listen, cheers! 
How did you end up locked up Herk? Sorry if thats too much of a personal question, tell me to piss off if you want! lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 26, 2016)

calliandra said:


> haha glad you liked him - just can't listen too much of him, he starts getting on my nerves haha
> But sprinkled in amongst other goodies, yes!


Yeah I know what you mean, I see him as more of a treat when you hear him on the radio, same with The Stone Roses. Although I had forgot about One Way Ticket to Paradise, can't remember the last time I heard it, It's going on my iTunes!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 26, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I listened to some Bush songs last night, I can't remember them as I was bolloxed, but I can remember liking them lol i'll give them another listen, cheers!
> How did you end up locked up Herk? Sorry if thats too much of a personal question, tell me to piss off if you want! lol


it ain't no secret I went on a 10 year crime spree 4 prison terms & numerous parole violations & a hell of a meth habit following a nasty divorce gotta remember I'm kinda an old fart but I've crammed enough shit into one lifetime to fill three life has slowed considerably these days but it wasn't always this way


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 26, 2016)

calliandra said:


> haha nice mixup you got yourself there (and imagining the musical chairs lmao) - sure makes for some suspense, will be fun!
> 
> Looks like you changed your mind about the spacing of the, erm, baskets?
> Why have them closer together?
> Cheers!


Haha yes indeed!

Ohh yes, that was an oops. I had to do that because otherwise I couldn't access the water easily. By moving those two forward I can now pop the lid and just slide it back, before there was no way to slide back because of the net pots.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 26, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> i think the temps were a bit low when I started off this un, i'm gonna buy a heated propagator for the next grow. And I wish my pH would remain stable! The past few days she's been climbing rapidly! Found a few broken off roots floating about which I think is the culprit, going to clean out the res in the next couple of days, this should solve it. Theres a lot of bubbles in the res and I think it may be a bit violent and is breaking them off. I'm gonna buy a different airstone tomorrow and hope it solves it.
> They are looking good man, especially the bully on the bottom right who thinks it's better than everyone else! haha


Yeah I didn't even think twice about temps but def something to keep in mind with how much it may have effected these lil ones. 

Aw man, PH issues already, always the worst chasing that shit. Hopefully the new airstone helps! 

Thanks man, lol yeah I think I know who's giving me the biggest yeild!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## calliandra (Nov 27, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3840131


Doubled again? 
How's the light doing in terms of heat emission? And were you able to restabilize the PH?
It's wild how small changes like a bigger bucket can make a whole bunch of adjustments necessary!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 27, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Doubled again?
> How's the light doing in terms of heat emission? And were you able to restabilize the PH?
> It's wild how small changes like a bigger bucket can make a whole bunch of adjustments necessary!


Yeah I hadn't realised how much she had grown til I looked back at last weeks photo! 
The light is absolutely brilliant, it's never gone above 28 in there, that was on a warm day. Lately It seems to be around 25. But I've just bought a new fan (that black beast in the photo) And it moves some serious air, so it will be interesting to see if it makes a difference.
And I think the pH rising is just because she's guzzling so much! Sh's drinking 2 or 3 litres a day, and the ppm is going down by 1 or 2 hundred a day. 
Looking at her now I could probably switch to 12/12, but i'm going to stick to my plan and do it next weekend. I'm away for a few days this week and I want to start feeding her some nutes that are designed for the last week of veg and for the transition period.


----------



## calliandra (Nov 27, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah I hadn't realised how much she had grown til I looked back at last weeks photo!
> The light is absolutely brilliant, it's never gone above 28 in there, that was on a warm day. Lately It seems to be around 25. But I've just bought a new fan (that black beast in the photo) And it moves some serious air, so it will be interesting to see if it makes a difference.
> And I think the pH rising is just because she's guzzling so much! Sh's drinking 2 or 3 litres a day, and the ppm is going down by 1 or 2 hundred a day.
> Looking at her now I could probably switch to 12/12, but i'm going to stick to my plan and do it next weekend. I'm away for a few days this week and I want to start feeding her some nutes that are designed for the last week of veg and for the transition period.


well that makes sense  The way she's growing, small wonder her turnaround is so massive it will unbalance your nute solution! 
Interesting re the pre-flower nutes, what's their composition? 
Your girl is just in that phase now, where I should've helped mine along more too.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 27, 2016)

calliandra said:


> well that makes sense  The way she's growing, small wonder her turnaround is so massive it will unbalance your nute solution!
> Interesting re the pre-flower nutes, what's their composition?
> Your girl is just in that phase now, where I should've helped mine along more too.


I will just post you a link to it, its too much for me to describe lol 
And I don't think you can complain about your girl! The Miss Phisto (you should have called her that lol) has done you proud! 
The link: http://www.buddhastree.co.uk/flowerburst.php
Buddhas Tree Flower Burst. I use all of their stuff.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 27, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> it ain't no secret I went on a 10 year crime spree 4 prison terms & numerous parole violations & a hell of a meth habit following a nasty divorce gotta remember I'm kinda an old fart but I've crammed enough shit into one lifetime to fill three life has slowed considerably these days but it wasn't always this way


We've all done shit we aren't proud of mate and its all too easy to get in a bad situation, and it can spiral out of control very quickly. Well done to fucking that shit off and being the great bloke you are. Keep on keeping on buddy!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 27, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> We've all done shit we aren't proud of mate and its all too easy to get in a bad situation, and it can spiral out of control very quickly. Well done to fucking that shit off and being the great bloke you are. Keep on keeping on buddy!


yeah if I don't know what to do at times I Shure as hell know what NOT to do lol


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 27, 2016)

hey stickman it looks as if my led could possibly shave some off my Finnish time which should be over a month but these look as if they'll Finnish sooner I'm just not seeing 5 more weeks


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 27, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman it looks as if my led could possibly shave some off my Finnish time which should be over a month but these look as if they'll Finnish sooner I'm just not seeing 5 more weeksView attachment 3840387


I think she will surprise ya pal, just keep on doing the great job you are doing. All of a sudden they will just start to swell and you might not realise it because you see her everyday. You've done a wicked job up to now, she looks sweet as!


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 27, 2016)

I grabbed the Critical + 2.0 on black Friday. Not popping them until Feb / Mar. I did pop the Dinachem freebie they gave me.
I've been eyeing the 2.0 for a while. Going to do a indoor and outdoor run with it.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 27, 2016)

[QUOTE="Dirty Hippie, post: 13165010, member: 952336"]I grabbed the Critical + 2.0 on black Friday. Not popping them until Feb / Mar. I did pop the Dinachem freebie they gave me.
I've been eyeing the 2.0 for a while. Going to do a indoor and outdoor run with it.
[ATTACH]3840426[/ATTACH][/QUOTE]
I'm hoping this grow will shed some light on how she grows. I've searched and searched and can't find a decent grow journal on this strain. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Dirty Hippie (Nov 27, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> @Fevs
> 
> I'm hoping this grow will shed some light on how she grows. I've searched and searched and can't find a decent grow journal on this strain. Good luck with yours!


Lucky for me your journal will be done by then. Yay!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 27, 2016)

Dirty Hippie said:


> Lucky for me your journal will be done by then. Yay!


And hopefully dripping with resin and over half a kilo of bud!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I will just post you a link to it, its too much for me to describe lol
> And I don't think you can complain about your girl! The Miss Phisto (you should have called her that lol) has done you proud!
> The link: http://www.buddhastree.co.uk/flowerburst.php
> Buddhas Tree Flower Burst. I use all of their stuff.


Ah great, thanks for the link, lol tis written in a way not to be missed too 
Good thing I asked, I was thinking to supplement with kelp in that phase in future, turns out the one thing it doesn't have is P haha, same goes for comfrey, which I'm eyeing as a possible locally-sourced seeweed replacement. Seems I'll need to give that some more thought, no shortcuts 

OH! And you really think I've gone so megalomaniac to be whining about my yield being too low?!?! Oh fie!  
Nah haha I haven't forgotten my 13g Pineapple Express grow LMAO
I'm just trying to extrapolate a "feeding schedule" from the experiences with this grow for the next haha


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 29, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah great, thanks for the link, lol tis written in a way not to be missed too
> Good thing I asked, I was thinking to supplement with kelp in that phase in future, turns out the one thing it doesn't have is P haha, same goes for comfrey, which I'm eyeing as a possible locally-sourced seeweed replacement. Seems I'll need to give that some more thought, no shortcuts
> 
> OH! And you really think I've gone so megalomaniac to be whining about my yield being too low?!?! Oh fie!
> ...


Hey Cali. How's your girls doing?


----------



## calliandra (Nov 29, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Hey Cali. How's your girls doing?


Haha! The Sour Stomper got jarred today, total dry is 232g. Not bad for an automatic grown for 75 days total?  
Another 2 weeks cure now.
And I already miss not growing anything, though I just turned off the extractor fan lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 30, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Haha! The Sour Stomper got jarred today, total dry is 232g. Not bad for an automatic grown for 75 days total?
> Another 2 weeks cure now.
> And I already miss not growing anything, though I just turned off the extractor fan lol


Nice one. Autos can be rewarding I tell you. Any pics???


----------



## mattyblade1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Ok we're off on the new grow. Put 6 seeds down last night. 2x White Skunk, 2 x Jock Horror and 2 x Cherry Bomb. All have poked though bar a Cherry Bomb. Fingers crossed


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 30, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I think she will surprise ya pal, just keep on doing the great job you are doing. All of a sudden they will just start to swell and you might not realise it because you see her everyday. You've done a wicked job up to now, she looks sweet as!


what you say about seeing her everyday rings true the last couple of days I've been busy with the fallen trees & found she is doing just fine without me the quality is there I'm just waiting


----------



## calliandra (Dec 1, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nice one. Autos can be rewarding I tell you. Any pics???


Of course! 
Dry, side bud of the main cola


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 2, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Of course!
> Dry, side bud of the main cola
> View attachment 3843307


Dam that's nice. Have you sampled?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 2, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Dam that's nice. Have you sampled?


I have! But it's always the same for me: freshly harvested is just strong (and smoothe), not much in terms of aroma variety yet. But from the different smells she developed during the grow, I am hopeful that she will be at least somewhat as complex as the pineapple express has become with curing 

Wishing you much joy with your new round of sproutlings!!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 2, 2016)

calliandra said:


> I have! But it's always the same for me: freshly harvested is just strong (and smoothe), not much in terms of aroma variety yet. But from the different smells she developed during the grow, I am hopeful that she will be at least somewhat as complex as the pineapple express has become with curing
> 
> Wishing you much joy with your new round of sproutlings!!


Sounds nice Cali. Cheers for the good wishes. They have all popped there heads up now and it's only day 2 so well happy. What are you doing next?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 2, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Sounds nice Cali. Cheers for the good wishes. They have all popped there heads up now and it's only day 2 so well happy. What are you doing next?


Moving house!
And building a new grow space - my closet is just ridiculously small, and since it looks like I have a hang towards growing large plants and I want them to have it airier, I'm thinking of partitioning off a 1,20m wide strip of my bedrrom with drywall. Currently the problem being that I can't make holes in the brandnew wood flooring lol so not sure how to stabilize the frame .... we'll see how it develops! 
Yeah and after that - we'll have our Blue Dream grow-off haha! 

Sounds like yours are off to a great start 
That's the way we like it haha!


----------



## 420Barista (Dec 2, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Of course!
> Dry, side bud of the main cola
> View attachment 3843307


yummie , nice frosty nug


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 2, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Moving house!
> And building a new grow space - my closet is just ridiculously small, and since it looks like I have a hang towards growing large plants and I want them to have it airier, I'm thinking of partitioning off a 1,20m wide strip of my bedrrom with drywall. Currently the problem being that I can't make holes in the brandnew wood flooring lol so not sure how to stabilize the frame .... we'll see how it develops!
> Yeah and after that - we'll have our Blue Dream grow-off haha!
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Need to get some blue dream seeds first. So you moving before Xmas?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 2, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Moving house!
> And building a new grow space - my closet is just ridiculously small, and since it looks like I have a hang towards growing large plants and I want them to have it airier, I'm thinking of partitioning off a 1,20m wide strip of my bedrrom with drywall. Currently the problem being that I can't make holes in the brandnew wood flooring lol so not sure how to stabilize the frame .... we'll see how it develops!
> Yeah and after that - we'll have our Blue Dream grow-off haha!
> 
> ...


Easily done, just do it in the corner and screw everything to the walls. Or even simpler buy a tent! It would probably work out cheaper and you can move it about if needs be!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 2, 2016)

I've been away for a few days and she has grown massively. So she has just had her first 12 hours of darkness. Exciting times, fuck knows what the transition period will do to her!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 2, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Of course!
> Dry, side bud of the main cola
> View attachment 3843307


Look at that frost!!!!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 2, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> what you say about seeing her everyday rings true the last couple of days I've been busy with the fallen trees & found she is doing just fine without me the quality is there I'm just waiting View attachment 3842593


Very nice herk, can't wait to watch this develop!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 2, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3844058 I've been away for a few days and she has grown massively. So she has just had her first 12 hours of darkness. Exciting times, fuck knows what the transition period will do to her!


Holy fuckin monster! She's gunna be huge in a few weeks!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 2, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3844058 I've been away for a few days and she has grown massively. So she has just had her first 12 hours of darkness. Exciting times, fuck knows what the transition period will do to her!


Fuck Stick she's huge now. Looks lovely and tasty. What do they say her finishing time is?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Easily done, just do it in the corner and screw everything to the walls. Or even simpler buy a tent! It would probably work out cheaper and you can move it about if needs be!


Ah I get what you mean, I just need to make the frame L shaped  thanks!
I want to make it so I can roll the plants out, since I think I'm not going back under 40L sized pots, and those are just nicer to move around on wheels, injured hands or no. 
And NO WAY am I putting up a tent! LMAO I need soundproofing


----------



## calliandra (Dec 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3844058 I've been away for a few days and she has grown massively. So she has just had her first 12 hours of darkness. Exciting times, fuck knows what the transition period will do to her!


Haha brace yourself, I am!
She's looking amazing! Would you have thought that just a few weeks ago


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 3, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Holy fuckin monster! She's gunna be huge in a few weeks!


Haha yeah fingers crossed! I should have really flipped her last week but couldn't, hoping she doesn't grow too big for the space! How you getting on mate?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 3, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Fuck Stick she's huge now. Looks lovely and tasty. What do they say her finishing time is?


Cheers mate, she's only got around 7/8 weeks flower, nice and short! 
*Characteristics of Critical + 2.0 cannabis seeds*

Suitable for indoors and outdoors
Sex: feminized
Genotype: 70% Indica / 30% Sativa
Cross: Critical + x Resistant Critical + pheno
Indoor flowering period: 45-50 days
Outdoor harvest time: late September
Indoor yield: 700 g/m2
Outdoor yield: 900-1300 g/plant
THC: 20%
CBD: 0.3%
THC/CBD ratio: 66:1


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah I get what you mean, I just need to make the frame L shaped  thanks!
> I want to make it so I can roll the plants out, since I think I'm not going back under 40L sized pots, and those are just nicer to move around on wheels, injured hands or no.
> And NO WAY am I putting up a tent! LMAO I need soundproofing


Yeah just make a stud wall, bit of insulation inside then plasterboard it and or something, stick a door on, it'll be great you can design it however you need to, where your vents go, power sockets and all that lot! Get some whales in, or some mylar!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Haha brace yourself, I am!
> She's looking amazing! Would you have thought that just a few weeks ago


Thank you! Nope not the way she was dawdling along, my fault though!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers mate, she's only got around 7/8 weeks flower, nice and short!
> *Characteristics of Critical + 2.0 cannabis seeds*
> 
> Suitable for indoors and outdoors
> ...


Nice. So she indica dominant ? Can't wait to see her in flower. Nice one.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Thank you! Nope not the way she was dawdling along, my fault though!


Yeah but your fault she's recovered like that too


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Haha! The Sour Stomper got jarred today, total dry is 232g. Not bad for an automatic grown for 75 days total?
> Another 2 weeks cure now.
> And I already miss not growing anything, though I just turned off the extractor fan lol





mattyblade1 said:


> Nice. So she indica dominant ? Can't wait to see her in flower. Nice one.


yeah mate 70% , hoping these pistils show soon so a Get a quick finish, and yield wise I just don't know what to expect. I'll be happy if its more than 400g, but ideally i'm aiming for 500g


----------



## calliandra (Dec 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> yeah mate 70% , hoping these pistils show soon so a Get a quick finish, and yield wise I just don't know what to expect. I'll be happy if its more than 400g, but ideally i'm aiming for 500g


why are you quoting me on that?? 
are you tryinbg to say something eh?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 3, 2016)

calliandra said:


> why are you quoting me on that??
> are you tryinbg to say something eh?


Haha I clicked to reply to you and then got an alert through from Matty read it and replied to that, your quote must have been on that sorry for the confusion! Stupid iPhone and stupid me!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> yeah mate 70% , hoping these pistils show soon so a Get a quick finish, and yield wise I just don't know what to expect. I'll be happy if its more than 400g, but ideally i'm aiming for 500g


that's a good ratio probably gonna get some stretch but still have a reasonable flower time she looks real healthy


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha yeah fingers crossed! I should have really flipped her last week but couldn't, hoping she doesn't grow too big for the space! How you getting on mate?


Never too big ! I think it'll be perfect, possibly the best one yet!

Not bad, came down with a pretty harsh cold last week so I didn't tend to my girls for a few days and the lil ones became stunted again and the one yellowed up from lack of feed. Things are improving now though, I think I need to realize having all 4 plants will require lil heavier of feed to balance things out. Just have to figure out how to not completely cover the lil ones with this one giant plant lol kinda wish I just did 1 plant like i do best but oh well


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 3, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Never too big ! I think it'll be perfect, possibly the best one yet!
> 
> Not bad, came down with a pretty harsh cold last week so I didn't tend to my girls for a few days and the lil ones became stunted again and the one yellowed up from lack of feed. Things are improving now though, I think I need to realize having all 4 plants will require lil heavier of feed to balance things out. Just have to figure out how to not completely cover the lil ones with this one giant plant lol kinda wish I just did 1 plant like i do best but oh well


Fingers crossed mate! I have compared photos of the Golden Lemons grow I did with this one at the same time of flipping. This is much bigger and trained better as well! Now it all comes down to the 315w CMH, lets see what it can do!
Ahhh, the old man flu! That things a killer!
Thats the only thing that puts me off growing more than one plant, they all share the res. Clearly the big bastard wants more, but the others can't handle it!
Looking good though mate, other than that ones yellowness! They're gonna be nice bushes!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Fingers crossed mate! I have compared photos of the Golden Lemons grow I did with this one at the same time of flipping. This is much bigger and trained better as well! Now it all comes down to the 315w CMH, lets see what it can do!
> Ahhh, the old man flu! That things a killer!
> Thats the only thing that puts me off growing more than one plant, they all share the res. Clearly the big bastard wants more, but the others can't handle it!
> Looking good though mate, other than that ones yellowness! They're gonna be nice bushes!


hey stickman she looks really good my stuff is getting close I'm guessing chop in about 10 days +? all of the top stuff looks like this & im really curious as to how your light is gonna do as your plant has found its mojo you should be rocking it real tough in the next few weeks


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 3, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman she looks really good my stuff is getting close I'm guessing chop in about 10 days +? all of the top stuff looks like this & im really curious as to how your light is gonna do as your plant has found its mojo you should be rocking it real tough in the next few weeksView attachment 3844891


10 days? It doesn't seem like 2 minutes ago we was saying 5 weeks!!! Lol
How far along is she?!!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> yeah mate 70% , hoping these pistils show soon so a Get a quick finish, and yield wise I just don't know what to expect. I'll be happy if its more than 400g, but ideally i'm aiming for 500g


I recon you'll get a good yield of this chick mate. No worries


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 3, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman she looks really good my stuff is getting close I'm guessing chop in about 10 days +? all of the top stuff looks like this & im really curious as to how your light is gonna do as your plant has found its mojo you should be rocking it real tough in the next few weeksView attachment 3844891


Looks tasty mate. Get in !!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Dec 3, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3832048 View attachment 3832049 View attachment 3832050 View attachment 3832051 2 x purple that actually never went purple plants harvested. Heavy tight as fuck nugs. Really happy with how hard they are. Over 2oz dried I recon.


Didn't read entire thread, yet this a clone, you flipped early or what. Nice fat girl whatever


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> 10 days? It doesn't seem like 2 minutes ago we was saying 5 weeks!!! Lol
> How far along is she?!!


hey stickman I'm back to at least 4 weeks it's been only about 34 days since I spotted the first bud nubbins 10 days I'm not thinking so my eyes must be playing tricks on me I better pop a beer & calm myself I'm gonna let her go as long as I can hold the mold at bay it's constantly lurking around my undergrowth I sprayed , shut off the light & turned the fans& heat on the mold could force me to harvest sooner I'm looking at some other strains as this I don't think is gonna work out


----------



## calliandra (Dec 3, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha I clicked to reply to you and then got an alert through from Matty read it and replied to that, your quote must have been on that sorry for the confusion! Stupid iPhone and stupid me!


LMAO sooo funny!
I thought it could be read as: "232g? bah peanuts! I'm gonna pull half a kilo, DWC will always win over SOIL!"


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 4, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Didn't read entire thread, yet this a clone, you flipped early or what. Nice fat girl whatever


No grew from seed mate, but yes flipped lights early. Cheers


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 4, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LMAO sooo funny!
> I thought it could be read as: "232g? bah peanuts! I'm gonna pull half a kilo, DWC will always win over SOIL!"


You know me better than that!  And this amazing grow you have pulled has beaten my last 2 grows, they were both about 7 ounce!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 4, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman I'm back to at least 4 weeks it's been only about 34 days since I spotted the first bud nubbins 10 days I'm not thinking so my eyes must be playing tricks on me I better pop a beer & calm myself I'm gonna let her go as long as I can hold the mold at bay it's constantly lurking around my undergrowth I sprayed , shut off the light & turned the fans& heat on the mold could force me to harvest sooner I'm looking at some other strains as this I don't think is gonna work out


Shit man, sorry to hear that  can you not just remove the affected stuff down below, is there much bud down there or is it just leaves?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 4, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> You know me better than that!  And this amazing grow you have pulled has beaten my last 2 grows, they were both about 7 ounce!


 lol


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 4, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Shit man, sorry to hear that  can you not just remove the affected stuff down below, is there much bud down there or is it just leaves?


so far it's only on leaves & bottom stems I've removed all the affected stuff I can & ive got the garden safe organic fungicide that is safe to spray on food right up to the day of harvest I'm gonna have to keep fans & possibly head going 24/7 funny thing is that my humidity stays pretty low


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 7, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Fingers crossed mate! I have compared photos of the Golden Lemons grow I did with this one at the same time of flipping. This is much bigger and trained better as well! Now it all comes down to the 315w CMH, lets see what it can do!
> Ahhh, the old man flu! That things a killer!
> Thats the only thing that puts me off growing more than one plant, they all share the res. Clearly the big bastard wants more, but the others can't handle it!
> Looking good though mate, other than that ones yellowness! They're gonna be nice bushes!


Yeah I thought she looked big for her age! Can't wait to see how the 315 works in flower!

Yeah this is my second time doing multiple in the same res and honestly it's just weird how they react. You can have one plant all fucked up but if you look a few inches over you have a plant all lush and beautiful. Makes no sense, maybe if I ran the same genetics I'd be more consistent. Overall I will say it's fun to have multiple strains at harvest time and technically I did yeild a bit more with comparable growth rate indica strains(LSD vs GWS/BM), lsd-13oz and gws/bm-15oz. But it is an extra pain in the ass

But anyway, thanks for the compliment, yellowing is all gone now and we're back on track! Putting the scrog net up any day now(as soon as my lazy ass runs the yarn through and makes the netting)


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 7, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Yeah I thought she looked big for her age! Can't wait to see how the 315 works in flower!
> 
> Yeah this is my second time doing multiple in the same res and honestly it's just weird how they react. You can have one plant all fucked up but if you look a few inches over you have a plant all lush and beautiful. Makes no sense, maybe if I ran the same genetics I'd be more consistent. Overall I will say it's fun to have multiple strains at harvest time and technically I did yeild a bit more with comparable growth rate indica strains(LSD vs GWS/BM), lsd-13oz and gws/bm-15oz. But it is an extra pain in the ass
> 
> But anyway, thanks for the compliment, yellowing is all gone now and we're back on track! Putting the scrog net up any day now(as soon as my lazy ass runs the yarn through and makes the netting)


I am real curious about the 315 lec myself I don't see how he could of went wrong in light of all the threads praising them there are a lot of happy customers


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## horribleherk (Dec 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3850102 View attachment 3850103


that looks perfect your hard work is about to pay off & soon you're gonna be putting that light to a real test which I think she just might pass mine is about ready


----------



## 806KING (Dec 10, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> that looks perfect your hard work is about to pay off & soon you're gonna be putting that light to a real test which I think she just might pass mine is about ready View attachment 3850228


Quick question which nutes are you using? I'm using canna aqua and the ph keeps fluctuating like crazy about to have to change nutes if this keeps happening.im running the general hydroponic water farm


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 10, 2016)

806KING said:


> Quick question which nutes are you using? I'm using canna aqua and the ph keeps fluctuating like crazy about to have to change nutes if this keeps happening.im running the general hydroponic water farm


I'm in the UK mate, I use Samurai Shogun base nutes, and use Buddhas tree suppliments like boost and their 9/18 PK. I'm using Buddhas Tree Flower Burst at the moment, and since using it has made my pH fluctuate like crazy. I had to do an emergency flush last night which is why if you can see on the photos there is light burn, I hoisted the fucker up and some leaves touched the light, whilst I cleaned out the system. All this was done drunk lol 
The pH had dropped to around 4, she's getting flushed at the mo with very little nutrients. She's looking stable now, staying around 5.8. 
I'm going to keep feeding her with the Flower Burst but drop the amount of base nutes.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm in the UK mate, I use Samurai Shogun base nutes, and use Buddhas tree suppliments like boost and their 9/18 PK. I'm using Buddhas Tree Flower Burst at the moment, and since using it has made my pH fluctuate like crazy. I had to do an emergency flush last night which is why if you can see on the photos there is light burn, I hoisted the fucker up and some leaves touched the light, whilst I cleaned out the system. All this was done drunk lol
> The pH had dropped to around 4, she's getting flushed at the mo with very little nutrients. She's looking stable now, staying around 5.8.
> I'm going to keep feeding her with the Flower Burst but drop the amount of base nutes.


Just realised after reading back that your question was meant for Herk not me lol oh well, I hope my answer gave you insight as well lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 10, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> that looks perfect your hard work is about to pay off & soon you're gonna be putting that light to a real test which I think she just might pass mine is about ready View attachment 3850228


Cheers mate, she is showing pistils, give her another week and she'll start flowering. How long flower has yours had?


----------



## 806KING (Dec 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Just realised after reading back that your question was meant for Herk not me lol oh well, I hope my answer gave you insight as well lol


It's kool I appreciate your input


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 10, 2016)

And where is everyone? 
@mattyblade1 @grapefruitmarmalade 
Photos and updates guys, lets go.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 10, 2016)

806KING said:


> It's kool I appreciate your input


No danger.
What problems you having exactly?


----------



## 806KING (Dec 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> No danger.
> What problems you having exactly?


Ph keeps rising on me and using 
Aqua Vega and Rhizotonic
Of course from canna


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 10, 2016)

806KING said:


> Quick question which nutes are you using? I'm using canna aqua and the ph keeps fluctuating like crazy about to have to change nutes if this keeps happening.im running the general hydroponic water farm


I use gh 3 -part flora nutes & the simple recirculating schedule it holds ph pretty steady for a week the only non gh thing I'm using is cal-mag


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3850102 View attachment 3850103


looking good


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 10, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers mate, she is showing pistils, give her another week and she'll start flowering. How long flower has yours had?


I seen the first bud nubbins on nov. 1 st. I put in the led on oct 19 & flipped the light 12/12 on oct 21. she is developing fast


----------



## 806KING (Dec 10, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I use gh 3 -part flora nutes & the simple recirculating schedule it holds ph pretty steady for a week the only non gh thing I'm using is cal-mag


Yeah my ph will stay stable for 3 days the. I have to adjust It


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> And where is everyone?
> @mattyblade1 @grapefruitmarmalade
> Photos and updates guys, lets go.


Nothing to look at yet Stick. I have 5 little girls that are 8 days old from germination. I'll get a couple up for you later though


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3850102 View attachment 3850103


She's mental now. I like it. When did you flip the lights mate?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3850102 View attachment 3850103


ooh she's all shaggy! 
Looks like you flipped at the perfect moment in time, budding out from where she is now will be such a sight!!

What happened for the pH to fuck up like that? Was it adding that Burst stuff on top of your regular nutes that overcharged the water?


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm getting close to chop time the mold is going away this strain seems to save the best for last & she continues to drink about 1-liter a day & the buds are getting rock-hard & swelling more by the day so I'm gonna put off the chop for 5-10 days


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 11, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> And where is everyone?
> @mattyblade1 @grapefruitmarmalade
> Photos and updates guys, lets go.


I've been enjoying my canna coffee too much lately 
I've switched to soil. Nothing to picture just yet. I'm gonna try my hand at soil with BioCanna super soil


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 11, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I've been enjoying my canna coffee too much lately
> I've switched to soil. Nothing to picture just yet. I'm gonna try my hand at soil with BioCanna super soil


Your a game man Grape


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 11, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm getting close to chop time the mold is going away this strain seems to save the best for last & she continues to drink about 1-liter a day & the buds are getting rock-hard & swelling more by the day so I'm gonna put off the chop for 5-10 daysView attachment 3850854View attachment 3850855View attachment 3850856View attachment 3850857


Lovely looking


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Nothing of interest to report here


----------



## calliandra (Dec 11, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nothing of interest to report here


Aw aren't they cute though!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 11, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Aw aren't they cute though!


I suppose so. Like Stick I hate this stage, so boring and slow to get started. I like it when they get into full veg mode, then I'll be happy. Cheers Cali


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 12, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nothing of interest to report here


hey matty, I got a NLxHaze in the same stage


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> looking good


Thanks Tim! I stumbled across your scrog the other day but didn't have chance to have a proper look, will check back!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> She's mental now. I like it. When did you flip the lights mate?


Cheers mate, I flipped the la week ago.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2016)

calliandra said:


> ooh she's all shaggy!
> Looks like you flipped at the perfect moment in time, budding out from where she is now will be such a sight!!
> 
> What happened for the pH to fuck up like that? Was it adding that Burst stuff on top of your regular nutes that overcharged the water?


Thank you! Yeah she's looking good, and starting to show flowers quickly, as the Flower Burst promises. But yeah that is the only thing I have changed so it must be that, and oh no! Back to 4.0 again this morning and sod all I could do about it as I had to shoot off to work. Just got some pH up from the store, going to balance it when she wakes up in a couple of hours and check again in the morning.
I think another flush is on the cards, and may aswell just switch to flower nutes, seen as this was my plan for the weekend.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm getting close to chop time the mold is going away this strain seems to save the best for last & she continues to drink about 1-liter a day & the buds are getting rock-hard & swelling more by the day so I'm gonna put off the chop for 5-10 daysView attachment 3850854View attachment 3850855View attachment 3850856View attachment 3850857


Looking good Herk!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I've been enjoying my canna coffee too much lately
> I've switched to soil. Nothing to picture just yet. I'm gonna try my hand at soil with BioCanna super soil


Still in hempy pots mate?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nothing of interest to report here


They will be lovely little girls soon pal. What strains you got again? Jock Horror and whats other un?! Sorry mate, memories shite.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I suppose so. Like Stick I hate this stage, so boring and slow to get started. I like it when they get into full veg mode, then I'll be happy. Cheers Cali


Yeah it's ham shank at that stage, I'm gonna start my Blue Dream a couple of weeks before this ones chopped so by the time the tents free she should be ready for the DWC.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 12, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> hey matty, I got a NLxHaze in the same stage


Niceeeeee


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 12, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3850102 View attachment 3850103


Woohoo she's at my favorite stage, stretch time! Love to check her out and see how much she's grown daily!
This is gunna be fantastic stick, i can see it now!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 12, 2016)

806KING said:


> Yeah my ph will stay stable for 3 days the. I have to adjust It


Hey man, I hate the PH game. Are you in flower or veg? What ppm/EC are you running at?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 12, 2016)

Girls are doing...well one is doing great, two are doing good and the last ones a little shit runt. Really goes to show how if you have a fucked up grow it's not necessarily your fault, it might just be a little shit runt!

Got the net up, radiant hood and the 600w running at 75%. Don't let the HPS fool you, my 600w MH bulb didn't fire(shitty Apollo Hort. bulb), i'm still veggin.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 12, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm getting close to chop time the mold is going away this strain seems to save the best for last & she continues to drink about 1-liter a day & the buds are getting rock-hard & swelling more by the day so I'm gonna put off the chop for 5-10 daysView attachment 3850854View attachment 3850855View attachment 3850856View attachment 3850857


Nice work herk, those look like premium nugs!


----------



## 806KING (Dec 12, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Hey man, I hate the PH game. Are you in flower or veg? What ppm/EC are you running at?


Ppm around 200 
Veg


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> They will be lovely little girls soon pal. What strains you got again? Jock Horror and whats other un?! Sorry mate, memories shite.


2x jock horror, 1x white Skunk, 1x Berry Bomb and 1 x purple bud. Going to veg the shit out of em for a larger yield this time as I have more time to do it


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 13, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> hey matty, I got a NLxHaze in the same stage


Good stuff Grape. Is she in soil?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 13, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Woohoo she's at my favorite stage, stretch time! Love to check her out and see how much she's grown daily!
> This is gunna be fantastic stick, i can see it now!


Cheers mate, exciting times! Really hope this grow will prove to me what the 315w cmh can do compared to the 400w hps, and give us some proper numbers yield wise.


Anon Emaus said:


> Girls are doing...well one is doing great, two are doing good and the last ones a little shit runt. Really goes to show how if you have a fucked up grow it's not necessarily your fault, it might just be a little shit runt!
> 
> Got the net up, radiant hood and the 600w running at 75%. Don't let the HPS fool you, my 600w MH bulb didn't fire(shitty Apollo Hort. bulb), i'm still veggin.


They are looking good mate, how long you think till you switch?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 13, 2016)

806KING said:


> Ppm around 200
> Veg


Seems low mate, raise it and play around till you find your sweet spot, mine was best at 600. Every plants needs are different of course, just up your nutes a bit at a time, it's a good thing that your pH is rising. As long as your ppm/ec is going down.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 13, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> 2x jock horror, 1x white Skunk, 1x Berry Bomb and 1 x purple bud. Going to veg the shit out of em for a larger yield this time as I have more time to do it


Sounds like a plan mate. Bang on!


----------



## calliandra (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey Stick, how's your girl? back to stable again?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 13, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Hey Stick, how's your girl? back to stable again?


Hey! She was stable this morning, thank god! Sat at a nice 5.8, she wakes up in a hour, so we shall see then!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 13, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Nice work herk, those look like premium nugs!


this grow is better than the last two combined & im gearing up for the next one I know I'm not gonna make my goal but I'm still overall happy


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hey! She was stable this morning, thank god! Sat at a nice 5.8, she wakes up in a hour, so we shall see then!


She's awake, still stable, thank fuck! haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 13, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> this grow is better than the last two combined & im gearing up for the next one I know I'm not gonna make my goal but I'm still overall happy


Not far off though Herk, its hard to say but I'd say 12-14 ounce mate. Better than a kick in fanny!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 13, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Not far off though Herk, its hard to say but I'd say 12-14 ounce mate. Better than a kick in fanny!


at this point I'm happy & I think I've got the care & feeding of the waterfarm down good enough to kick things up a notch as I'm gathering things for the next grow which is gonna be 2 headbands side -by-side recirculating through a 16 liter reservoir giving me a total capacity of about 24 liters of nutrients & the new larger Scrog


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Hey! She was stable this morning, thank god! Sat at a nice 5.8, she wakes up in a hour, so we shall see then!


What's with the PH issues mate? Did you have these issues with the Golden Lemon grow?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Sounds like a plan mate. Bang on!


Yep. But they're fucking slower than me walking a mile mate. You forget how shit this early stage is. Hey ho we'll plough on.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 14, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> What's with the PH issues mate? Did you have these issues with the Golden Lemon grow?


I had a lot of issues with that grow mate, but I don't think pH was one of em. I'm using a few different things this time, so I just need to get a feel for them, or sack them off, depending how things go!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 14, 2016)

almost chop time I'm pretty happy with the cob light gearing up for the next round


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 14, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I had a lot of issues with that grow mate, but I don't think pH was one of em. I'm using a few different things this time, so I just need to get a feel for them, or sack them off, depending how things go!


Fair enough mate.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 15, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Fair enough mate.


What are you using this time that's different?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm using Buddha's Tree products, which I have used before but not the complete line up. I'm using their Silicon which is different to what I have used before. It's pretty neutral (and costs about £30 a bottle more than other brands), the stuff I'm used to is very alkaline and soars the pH up to about 9.5 when you add it.
Using the Flower Burst as well. 
And then the Base nutes are Samurai Shogun, which I think you use as well pal. I know you use the Katana roots.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 15, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> almost chop time I'm pretty happy with the cob light gearing up for the next roundView attachment 3853595View attachment 3853596


I'd give her a couple more weeks Herk, don't chop too early.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm using Buddha's Tree products, which I have used before but not the complete line up. I'm using their Silicon which is different to what I have used before. It's pretty neutral (and costs about £30 a bottle more than other brands), the stuff I'm used to is very alkaline and soars the pH up to about 9.5 when you add it.
> Using the Flower Burst as well.
> And then the Base nutes are Samurai Shogun, which I think you use as well pal. I know you use the Katana roots.


Not heard of most of the mutes your using tbh, but I'm old skool. I do however swear by Katana root enhancer. That stuff is the dogs balls.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'd give her a couple more weeks Herk, don't chop too early.


Totally. When you think they're done give another week or 2


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 16, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Totally. When you think they're done give another week or 2


Definitely mate, 2 weeks can make a big difference. How you doing, everything going ok matey?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 16, 2016)

806KING said:


> Ppm around 200
> Veg


I was gunna say the same as Stick said, up that ppm. You'll def see an improvement, i found nutrient level to be a large part of your PH issues. Upping the ppm will help keep it stable even just due to it having PH buffers in it alone. Obviously don't go to high, go up to 400-600 and see how they fair, I'd have to see the size of the plant to give u a better guess at what would be a good number to start at.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 16, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers mate, exciting times! Really hope this grow will prove to me what the 315w cmh can do compared to the 400w hps, and give us some proper numbers yield wise.
> 
> They are looking good mate, how long you think till you switch?


I think you have a great strain there so we'll be seeing some pretty numbers!

Thanks man! Just kinda playin it by ear, another week or two should do I'd say.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 16, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> at this point I'm happy & I think I've got the care & feeding of the waterfarm down good enough to kick things up a notch as I'm gathering things for the next grow which is gonna be 2 headbands side -by-side recirculating through a 16 liter reservoir giving me a total capacity of about 24 liters of nutrients & the new larger Scrog


Nice get some pics up of the new set up then! What size scrog you going too?


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 16, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Nice get some pics up of the new set up then! What size scrog you going too?


36x42 following the footprint of the 6-cob light & im gonna run 2 units side-by-side I had some wasted light haven't decided on my next strain yet considering dream queen which is green crack re-named I chopped last night after smoking the test nug this stuff is really dense it's gonna weigh heavy for its size real similar to skywalker just more potent this cut of headband is almost wickedly potent


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Definitely mate, 2 weeks can make a big difference. How you doing, everything going ok matey?


Yeah mate all good here. What about you? Ready for Xmas and all that shit? How's your girl coming along? Getting some growth on I bet ?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 17, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> 36x42 following the footprint of the 6-cob light & im gonna run 2 units side-by-side I had some wasted light haven't decided on my next strain yet considering dream queen which is green crack re-named I chopped last night after smoking the test nug this stuff is really dense it's gonna weigh heavy for its size real similar to skywalker just more potentView attachment 3855356 this cut of headband is almost wickedly potent


Nice drying rack. You just gave me an idea. I have one of those things and I may use it for my next harvest. Good results with your harvest also. Well done


----------



## 806KING (Dec 17, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> I was gunna say the same as Stick said, up that ppm. You'll def see an improvement, i found nutrient level to be a large part of your PH issues. Upping the ppm will help keep it stable even just due to it having PH buffers in it alone. Obviously don't go to high, go up to 400-600 and see how they fair, I'd have to see the size of the plant to give u a better guess at what would be a good number to start at.


They actually bounced back. Thanks and I did up the pm today


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 17, 2016)

Week 1 Flower.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Week 1 Flower.View attachment 3855401 View attachment 3855402


Ah have I told you how much I love your style lately?
If not, High time!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 17, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Ah have I told you how much I love your style lately?
> If not, High time!


Haha Thanks Calli! Can't wait to see what 7 weeks will bring!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 17, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yeah mate all good here. What about you? Ready for Xmas and all that shit? How's your girl coming along? Getting some growth on I bet ?


Yeah sound mate, and yeah she's put a bit on! Not too bothered over xmas but I'm looking forward to a few days off! What about you?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 17, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> I think you have a great strain there so we'll be seeing some pretty numbers!
> 
> Thanks man! Just kinda playin it by ear, another week or two should do I'd say.


They state that it can achieve 700g per metre square, but what lights are they using when they say this? 600/1000w? Oh well, just have to wait and see!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Week 1 Flower.View attachment 3855401 View attachment 3855402


bravo!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 17, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nice drying rack. You just gave me an idea. I have one of those things and I may use it for my next harvest. Good results with your harvest also. Well done


I have one of those collapsible ones that hangs but it's rainy & cold out so I moved it in the house & used this old laundry rack


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 17, 2016)

Not sure why but I woke up with this song in my head the other day and it has stuck in my head since! I must have seen it on a film or something, fuck knows. 
Anyways, fucking great tune, made me grin like fuck, such a nice happy song!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 17, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> 36x42 following the footprint of the 6-cob light & im gonna run 2 units side-by-side I had some wasted light haven't decided on my next strain yet considering dream queen which is green crack re-named I chopped last night after smoking the test nug this stuff is really dense it's gonna weigh heavy for its size real similar to skywalker just more potentView attachment 3855356 this cut of headband is almost wickedly potent


Congratulations on the chop Herk, she does look mint , I'd have given her a couple of more weeks though, but thats just me. Anyways nice one buddy, hope you enjoy her!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Congratulations on the chop Herk, she does look mint , I'd have given her a couple of more weeks though, but thats just me. Anyways nice one buddy, hope you enjoy her!


gearing up for the next grow this is dream star - x - blue dream it's called double dream


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 17, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Not sure why but I woke up with this song in my head the other day and it has stuck in my head since! I must have seen it on a film or something, fuck knows.
> Anyways, fucking great tune, made me grin like fuck, such a nice happy song!


they used to play around here quite a bit &always put on a good show


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 18, 2016)

got it all together &a back up & running this afternoon didn't do all the mods as it's a cold bitch out &a I ran out of sun got a few little tweaks left but here we go


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> got it all together &a back up & running this afternoon didn't do all the mods as it's a cold bitch out &a I ran out of sun got a few little tweaks left but here we goView attachment 3856784View attachment 3856785


Sweet looking mate


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 19, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah sound mate, and yeah she's put a bit on! Not too bothered over xmas but I'm looking forward to a few days off! What about you?


Yes mate all sorted. Fuckn seedling stage sucks fat cocks. So boring and slow. Cant wait until they take the fuck off. Apologies for swearing so much


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 19, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> gearing up for the next grow this is dream star - x - blue dream it's called double dream View attachment 3856138


Nice one, gonna be quite a bit of Blue Dreaminess going on in our threads in the next couple of months!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 19, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes mate all sorted. Fuckn seedling stage sucks fat cocks. So boring and slow. Cant wait until they take the fuck off. Apologies for swearing so much


Abso fuckin lutely no need to apologise me old cunty chops. Seedling stage can get fucked, the prick.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 19, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes mate all sorted. Fuckn seedling stage sucks fat cocks. So boring and slow. Cant wait until they take the fuck off. Apologies for swearing so much


swear away man, if you spit it can't touch me lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3857883 View attachment 3857885 View attachment 3857886


Love it Stick looking fabby tits ace mate. How far along is she now?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 21, 2016)

calliandra said:


> swear away man, if you spit it can't touch me lol


Well that's true Cali


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Abso fuckin lutely no need to apologise me old cunty chops. Seedling stage can get fucked, the prick.


Cunty chops. You are a Northern chap. Love that phrase


----------



## calliandra (Dec 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3857883 View attachment 3857885 View attachment 3857886


Mmmm how I love that juicy-fuzzy look  Bracing myself for yet another instance of mind-blowing yield numbers!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 21, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Cunty chops. You are a Northern chap. Love that phrase


I am indeed mate!


mattyblade1 said:


> Love it Stick looking fabby tits ace mate. How far along is she now?


Cheers mate, she's 5 days into flower, seems to have grown fast in the past 5 days! Flipped the light 19 days ago.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 21, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Mmmm how I love that juicy-fuzzy look  Bracing myself for yet another instance of mind-blowing yield numbers!


Yeah she's a darling! And I do hope so, this weeks fast growth is hopefully a sign of good things to come


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 21, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3857883 View attachment 3857885 View attachment 3857886


hey stickman all that early work is paying off it's your day to shine


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman all that early work is paying off it's your day to shine


Cheers Herk!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 22, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I am indeed mate!
> 
> Cheers mate, she's 5 days into flower, seems to have grown fast in the past 5 days! Flipped the light 19 days ago.


Mate 5 days ? She's looking top notch. My sluts are slow. Having RH issues and issues keeping temps up. My average temp is 25 with a low of 23. Fuckn pissed off


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 22, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate 5 days ? She's looking top notch. My sluts are slow. Having RH issues and issues keeping temps up. My average temp is 25 with a low of 23. Fuckn pissed off


I'd be well happy with those temps mate, As long as your lights off temperatures aren't too low. Its fucking gay in veg mate trying to keep the R/H up, always had the same problem. Think I'm gonna buy a humidifier for the next run.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> got it all together &a back up & running this afternoon didn't do all the mods as it's a cold bitch out &a I ran out of sun got a few little tweaks left but here we goView attachment 3856784View attachment 3856785


Awesome setup herk!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 22, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3857883 View attachment 3857885 View attachment 3857886


 You're makin me wanna flip to flower! The fun begins!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 22, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I'd be well happy with those temps mate, As long as your lights off temperatures aren't too low. Its fucking gay in veg mate trying to keep the R/H up, always had the same problem. Think I'm gonna buy a humidifier for the next run.


Yep I have one of those but it's a small one. May have to level up on that next grow


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 23, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> You're makin me wanna flip to flower! The fun begins!


So excited mate, the buds have a very citrrussy lemon smell to them when rubbed! She stank during veg so I'm hoping she's gonna be a smelly twat during flower!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 23, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yep I have one of those but it's a small one. May have to level up on that next grow


Yeah I was looking at this one that was like 6 litre or something, it would be ideal for my tent, needs filling with water everyday though.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 23, 2016)

Hey stickman I put off building a Scrog like yours until this spring when I do everything else for now I widened the old one &replaced the wire here it is trial fitted in place


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> So excited mate, the buds have a very citrrussy lemon smell to them when rubbed! She stank during veg so I'm hoping she's gonna be a smelly twat during flower!


Very nice!!!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 23, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> Hey stickman I put off building a Scrog like yours until this spring when I do everything else for now I widened the old one &replaced the wire here it is trial fitted in place View attachment 3859919


Looks like you're dealing with cold temps like me. I'm seeing really slowed growth from it and it really hurt my seedling stage a lot. I had to slow my exhaust fan all the way and up my light to the 600w and it got my floor temp up to 64F at least, water temp was down in high 50F's.(canopy temp up to 93F) My waters prolly still cold though, unfortunately being in a basement the floor is freezing and thats what really keeps the water cold. Only heat down there is residual off my living floor and the heat from the light. I just bought myself a water heater for aquariums, only $30, so I'm gunna warm the water up with that.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 23, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Looks like you're dealing with cold temps like me. I'm seeing really slowed growth from it and it really hurt my seedling stage a lot. I had to slow my exhaust fan all the way and up my light to the 600w and it got my floor temp up to 64F at least, water temp was down in high 50F's.(canopy temp up to 93F) My waters prolly still cold though, unfortunately being in a basement the floor is freezing and thats what really keeps the water cold. Only heat down there is residual off my living floor and the heat from the light. I just bought myself a water heater for aquariums, only $30, so I'm gunna warm the water up with that.


I run an electric heater with a thermostat during lights out my utility bill was $98.00 last month it's cheaper when I don't run the electric heater but that's not bad considering that's for the whole house


----------



## Anon Emaus (Dec 23, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I run an electric heater with a thermostat during lights out my utility bill was $98.00 last month it's cheaper when I don't run the electric heater but that's not bad considering that's for the whole house


There ya go. Yeah i totally forgot about how cold it was down there last year, i actually did the same with a heater. Danm water just won't warm up for me tho
Whats your winter climate like?


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 23, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> There ya go. Yeah i totally forgot about how cold it was down there last year, i actually did the same with a heater. Danm water just won't warm up for me tho
> Whats your winter climate like?


20s-30s at night 40s-50s most days sometimes low 60s


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 24, 2016)

Week 2.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 24, 2016)

Here she is at the start of week 2. Got a bit of yellowing going on, been away for a couple of days and still having some pH issues. Oh well, she seems to be piling the weight on anyways the fat cunt! 
And she smells fuckin lovely!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 24, 2016)

Got a feeling the bud in the second photo may turn out to be one heavy cola!!


----------



## 420Barista (Dec 24, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Got a feeling the bud in the second photo may turn out to be one heavy cola!!


Could be, lets hope so, and pray to the grow gods to make it so!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 24, 2016)

that's very good development for this early in the grow


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 24, 2016)

a very merry Christmas to you stickman!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 25, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> a very merry Christmas to you stickman!


Merry Christmas Herk! Have a good un!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 25, 2016)

420Barista said:


> Could be, lets hope so, and pray to the grow gods to make it so!!!


Haha fingers crossed! Merry Christmas!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 26, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Here she is at the start of week 2. Got a bit of yellowing going on, been away for a couple of days and still having some pH issues. Oh well, she seems to be piling the weight on anyways the fat cunt!
> And she smells fuckin lovely!


Fuckn lovely mate. She's flying now. How long did you veg her for? For 2 weeks she is certainly advanced. Love it.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 26, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


Merry Christmas Stick and to all on this thread.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 26, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> Fuckn lovely mate. She's flying now. How long did you veg her for? For 2 weeks she is certainly advanced. Love it.


I think it was around 7 weeks mate, should have been around 5 weeks if I didn't fuck things up! 


mattyblade1 said:


> Merry Christmas Stick and to all on this thread.


Hope you had a good one mate. I felt as rough as Tarzans feet this morning. Been a slow day doing fuck all! Back on the booze now and feeling better!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 26, 2016)

PH has been an absolute bastard for me this grow. And it has struck again, was just adding some pH up to the bucket, dropped the fucking bottle like a clumsy cunt and its splashed all over my Armani shirt and ruined it lol for fuck sake!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> PH has been an absolute bastard for me this grow. And it has struck again, was just adding some pH up to the bucket, dropped the fucking bottle like a clumsy cunt and its splashed all over my Armani shirt and ruined it lol for fuck sake!


Mate I'm have PH issues also with my run off. It's a real fucker.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 28, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> I think it was around 7 weeks mate, should have been around 5 weeks if I didn't fuck things up!
> 
> Hope you had a good one mate. I felt as rough as Tarzans feet this morning. Been a slow day doing fuck all! Back on the booze now and feeling better!


Mate I haven't stopped drinking since Xmas Eve. Rough as fuck today


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm at 400 ppm.& when nutrient is this low ph. tries to rise to 7 but all is well outside of the fact this is the most boring part of the grow but they are waking up I topped once & the new leaves are starting I'm gonna veg at least 60 days this time to fill the larger screen


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 30, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I'm at 400 ppm.& when nutrient is this low ph. tries to rise to 7 but all is well outside of the fact this is the most boring part of the grow but they are waking up I topped once & the new leaves are starting I'm gonna veg at least 60 days this time to fill the larger screenView attachment 3863628View attachment 3863630 View attachment 3863631


I'm having a few PH issues as well with my run off. Mine are so young I cant up the Nutes as yet. All we can do is stick with it mate.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 30, 2016)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm having a few PH issues as well with my run off. Mine are so young I cant up the Nutes as yet. All we can do is stick with it mate.


on a more positive note they're waking up & reaching for the light it seems to take about 10 days+- for them to acclimate so I'm thinking they've awoke from a winters nap


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 30, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> on a more positive note they're waking up & reaching for the light it seems to take about 10 days+- for them to acclimate so I'm thinking they've awoke from a winters napView attachment 3864354View attachment 3864355


Looking well mate. Happy New Year. To you and your girls.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 31, 2016)

A little over a month old from germination. I'm seeing growth daily now. Still a small PH issue but all going in the right direction.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 1, 2017)

happy new year stickman been awful quiet lately wondering what you're gonna unveil next


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 1, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> A little over a month old from germination. I'm seeing growth daily now. Still a small PH issue but all going in the right direction.


Looking good mate, especially the indica dominant looking one at the front second from left. Which one is she? 
And Happy New Years pal!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> on a more positive note they're waking up & reaching for the light it seems to take about 10 days+- for them to acclimate so I'm thinking they've awoke from a winters napView attachment 3864354View attachment 3864355


Looking good Herk and nice set up!


horribleherk said:


> happy new year stickman been awful quiet lately wondering what you're gonna unveil next


Happy New Year to you as well mate! 
Yeah its been quiet, I was away all last week and not had much chance to get online. Shes not looking too good unfortunately, got back and shes burnt to hell, I thought I'd sorted the ph and ppm out but clearly not! Oh well, I've flushed her and the ph is now stable and given her a small anount of nutes. The buds have definitely put on weight though, just hope this won't affect yield too much. I'll stick some photos on when she's perked up a bit!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 1, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Looking well mate. Happy New Year. To you and your girls.


thanks matty & all the best to you & yours


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 2, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking good mate, especially the indica dominant looking one at the front second from left. Which one is she?
> And Happy New Years pal!


That's the White Skunk mate. Yes she's the best and quickest growing girl out of em all. HNY mate. How's your grow doing ?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 2, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> That's the White Skunk mate. Yes she's the best and quickest growing girl out of em all. HNY mate. How's your grow doing ?


Other than the nute burn shes looking alright mate, especially for 3 weeks iin, she did need some defoliation anyways so I got rid of some of the damaged leaves lol Shes got around 4 weeks left. I don't think she's going to yield as much as I was hoping.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 2, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Other than the nute burn shes looking alright mate, especially for 3 weeks iin, she did need some defoliation anyways so I got rid of some of the damaged leaves lol Shes got around 4 weeks left. I don't think she's going to yield as much as I was hoping.


Fuck mate. Sorry to hear that. I'm going for a huge crop this time. Fingers crossed. Hey where's Cali and Grape???? They have been quiet


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 2, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Fuck mate. Sorry to hear that. I'm going for a huge crop this time. Fingers crossed. Hey where's Cali and Grape???? They have been quiet


Hope you get it mate! 
Yeah some tumbleweed blew across here earlier! Haha no Anon Emaus either!! Hope all is well!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 2, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Other than the nute burn shes looking alright mate, especially for 3 weeks iin, she did need some defoliation anyways so I got rid of some of the damaged leaves lol Shes got around 4 weeks left. I don't think she's going to yield as much as I was hoping.


it's hard when you can't be there to spot the signs early enough to prevent damage then you've got people like me that pay probably too much attention to your plants I'm still adjusting to the new light this grow should tell the story


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 6, 2017)

This thread is fucking dead. Not going to bother no more.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 6, 2017)

Merry Xmas and Happy New Year guys! Hope you all had a good one

My girls are getting happier now that I bought a water heater and the roots aren't super cold anymore


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 6, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> This thread is fucking dead. Not going to bother no more.


Things have slowed down but don't give up completely! Just pop in once a month like me lol i just don't get on here as much anymore since I'm not really looking things up. Still love to see the grows progress!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 6, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Things have slowed down but don't give up completely! Just pop in once a month like me lol i just don't get on here as much anymore since I'm not really looking things up. Still love to see the grows progress!


same thing at my thread I get some company & as I'm retired I post a daily pic it just kinda goes in spurts


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 6, 2017)

I've got them topped to 8 limbs &I I'm not topping any more this is kind of a bushy strain I'm gonna have to veg awhile


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 7, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> This thread is fucking dead. Not going to bother no more.


That's why I stopped posting.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 7, 2017)

I will get some pics up to give this thread a kick in the guts


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 7, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Merry Xmas and Happy New Year guys! Hope you all had a good one
> 
> My girls are getting happier now that I bought a water heater and the roots aren't super cold anymore


They look mint, ready for switch surely?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 7, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Things have slowed down but don't give up completely! Just pop in once a month like me lol i just don't get on here as much anymore since I'm not really looking things up. Still love to see the grows progress!





horribleherk said:


> same thing at my thread I get some company & as I'm retired I post a daily pic it just kinda goes in spurts





mattyblade1 said:


> That's why I stopped posting.


It's my hobby. I don't smoke it and I'm not a big dealer. So sharing this with you all is also a big part of the hobby. I thank you all that keep coming back, it means a lot. 
It just fucks me off that this thread gets viewed so much and people don't leave any feed back.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 7, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> I will get some pics up to give this thread a kick in the guts


Please carry on mate, would love to see em!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 7, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> It's my hobby. I don't smoke it and I'm not a big dealer. So sharing this with you all is also a big part of the hobby. I thank you all that keep coming back, it means a lot.
> It just fucks me off that this thread gets viewed so much and people don't leave any feed back.


Mate I'm here mate. I won't leave ever. This thread is for for the people. I need all of your peoples, a bit pissed I am now. To continue. all people's advice. One love


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 7, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate I'm here mate. I won't leave ever. This thread is for for the people. I need all of your peoples, a bit pissed I am now. To continue. all people's advice. One love


Matty you have just spoke absolute shite, but i love you to bits mate


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 7, 2017)

spent this afternoon cruising the surrounding countryside the deer weren't out but rolled up on some turkeys plants are doing good


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 8, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Matty you have just spoke absolute shite, but i love you to bits mate


Forgot I wrote that. Yes your correct it's absolute shit. Apologies it won't happen again


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 8, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> spent this afternoon cruising the surrounding countryside the deer weren't out but rolled up on some turkeys plants are doing goodView attachment 3870849View attachment 3870853 View attachment 3870854


Cool mate. Wild Turkey . Can you catch em at all? Fuck mate I'm hungry now


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 8, 2017)

40 days from germination. Happy so far.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 8, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Forgot I wrote that. Yes your correct it's absolute shit. Apologies it won't happen again


Pissed me sen reading it mate, quality. I was hammered last night as well!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 8, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3871327 View attachment 3871328 View attachment 3871329 View attachment 3871330 View attachment 3871331 View attachment 3871332 40 days from germination. Happy so far.


Looking lovely mate, you sorted your pH problem then?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 8, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> spent this afternoon cruising the surrounding countryside the deer weren't out but rolled up on some turkeys plants are doing goodView attachment 3870849View attachment 3870853 View attachment 3870854


Looking good Herk, whats the plan training wise? Looks as though you've topped her once already.
Nice animals turkeys, once worked somewhere and the lass owned a couple of em and they were really friendly! Made me feel guilty haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 8, 2017)

Suppose I'd better post a few pics!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 8, 2017)

WEEK 4     Please excuse the burnt yellow leaves!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## horribleherk (Jan 8, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Cool mate. Wild Turkey . Can you catch em at all? Fuck mate I'm hungry now


you can't catch them but you can shoot them during season


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 8, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3871350 View attachment 3871351 View attachment 3871352 View attachment 3871353 View attachment 3871354


those look like you might be doing better than you thought I've topped twice then I'm gonna Scrog they're starting to put out some branches on their own so I'm not sure what I'm gonna end up with looks like they're frosting up a bit as well you could end up happy very soon


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 9, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking lovely mate, you sorted your pH problem then?


I hope so yes mate.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 9, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> WEEK 4View attachment 3871345 View attachment 3871346 View attachment 3871347 View attachment 3871348 View attachment 3871349 Please excuse the burnt yellow leaves!


Looking the business stick. How much longer to go , 3 weeks or so?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 9, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3871350 View attachment 3871351 View attachment 3871352 View attachment 3871353 View attachment 3871354


Lovely Stick just fine. Not long I expect


----------



## Moishe (Jan 9, 2017)

Been loving what I see coming from these CMHs... very curious what one of these and a 600 equivalent LED could do working together. Would still put out less heat than a 400w MH/HPS hah!
Awesome work and thank you for sharing Stick


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> those look like you might be doing better than you thought I've topped twice then I'm gonna Scrog they're starting to put out some branches on their own so I'm not sure what I'm gonna end up with looks like they're frosting up a bit as well you could end up happy very soon


I don't think I'll get my target. Looks as though I should get 1GPW though.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Looking the business stick. How much longer to go , 3 weeks or so?


Yeah mate roughly 3 weeks, shes about 30 days in and breeder says she finishes in 45/50 days.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2017)

Moishe said:


> Been loving what I see coming from these CMHs... very curious what one of these and a 600 equivalent LED could do working together. Would still put out less heat than a 400w MH/HPS hah!
> Awesome work and thank you for sharing Stick


Thanks for the kind words! Yeah it doesn't kick much heat out, but has the on board ballast attached so it keeps the grow room at a nice temperature on the cold nights.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2017)

Not happy with the buds underneath closer to the net, they're just so small. I have had the light around 2ft away as somebody recommended, but I just don't think its getting to the lower buds properly, so I've dropped it down to about 1ft away from the tops. Going to keep an eye on it, for signs of bleaching, but after 12 hours with it that close she looked fine this morning.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 9, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Not happy with the buds underneath closer to the net, they're just so small. I have had the light around 2ft away as somebody recommended, but I just don't think its getting to the lower buds properly, so I've dropped it down to about 1ft away from the tops. Going to keep an eye on it, for signs of bleaching, but after 12 hours with it that close she looked fine this morning.


I'm experimenting with light distances from my plant as well as the actual footprint of my light I'm gonna really train these as last grow I got a lot of small stuff I'm gonna trial fit my screen today I'll be back with pics


----------



## calliandra (Jan 9, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate I'm here mate. I won't leave ever. This thread is for for the people. I need all of your peoples, a bit pissed I am now. To continue. all people's advice. One love





TheStickMan said:


> Matty you have just spoke absolute shite, but i love you to bits mate





mattyblade1 said:


> Forgot I wrote that. Yes your correct it's absolute shit. Apologies it won't happen again


lmao yeah but it was possible to get your general drift, so you probably still made it through the door after (as opposed to getting stuck in the frame lol) 

Happy New Year everyone!
I've been trying to get myself moved to a new place, sadly it's still going to be a while till I have a growroom set up. 
So be good to your plants and enjoy!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 9, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> WEEK 4View attachment 3871345 View attachment 3871346 View attachment 3871347 View attachment 3871348 View attachment 3871349 Please excuse the burnt yellow leaves!


Woa look at that hairy girl - broad bud time hey 
Doesn't seem much bothered by the horrid things you're doing to her -- but then again, she should be used to it by now


----------



## calliandra (Jan 9, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3871327 View attachment 3871328 View attachment 3871329 View attachment 3871330 View attachment 3871331 View attachment 3871332 40 days from germination. Happy so far.


Yes! 
they look vital, though a tad stripey there too...those leaves make me think of chlorophyll water, that's what I'd be watering them with hehe


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 9, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah mate roughly 3 weeks, shes about 30 days in and breeder says she finishes in 45/50 days.


Tidy looking mate. Nice work


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 9, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Not happy with the buds underneath closer to the net, they're just so small. I have had the light around 2ft away as somebody recommended, but I just don't think its getting to the lower buds properly, so I've dropped it down to about 1ft away from the tops. Going to keep an eye on it, for signs of bleaching, but after 12 hours with it that close she looked fine this morning.


Have you cut the leaf back to fuck mate ?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 9, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Woa look at that hairy girl - broad bud time hey
> Doesn't seem much bothered by the horrid things you're doing to her -- but then again, she should be used to it by now


Boom!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 9, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Yes!
> they look vital, though a tad stripey there too...those leaves make me think of chlorophyll water, that's what I'd be watering them with hehe


Yes Cali. HNY Cali. What do you think is the cause?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm experimenting with light distances from my plant as well as the actual footprint of my light I'm gonna really train these as last grow I got a lot of small stuff I'm gonna trial fit my screen today I'll be back with pics


I always pushed it to the limit distance wise, I was able to have my 400w HPS with the heat spreader around 4/5 inch from the tops with little harm.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Woa look at that hairy girl - broad bud time hey
> Doesn't seem much bothered by the horrid things you're doing to her -- but then again, she should be used to it by now


It's been a fucker this grow, she was fine and then all of a sudden the pH just started messing up, it hasn't helped me being away a lot. I've been working away far more than usual, even when I thought I'd have a good couple of weeks at home over xmas and new year, but nope! lol


----------



## calliandra (Jan 9, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes Cali. HNY Cali. What do you think is the cause?


oh, I think when leaves start to lose their chlorophyll it can be due to lots of things (revolving around pH, Calcium and Magnesium mainly, but not sure, I've forgotten again sorry). 
But what helps the plant get back up to speed is chlorophyll water (=handful of young leaves chopped with water in mixer) haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Have you cut the leaf back to fuck mate ?


I've done plenty of defoliating mate and she's done a lot all by her self lol crispy dead leaves


----------



## calliandra (Jan 9, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> It's been a fucker this grow, she was fine and then all of a sudden the pH just started messing up, it hasn't helped me being away a lot. I've been working away far more than usual, even when I thought I'd have a good couple of weeks at home over xmas and new year, but nope! lol


Aw man I was pulling your leg 
Yeah the being away part... we really should get back to those mobile growbox plans


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2017)

calliandra said:


> oh, I think when leaves start to lose their chlorophyll it can be due to lots of things (revolving around pH, Calcium and Magnesium mainly, but not sure, I've forgotten again sorry).
> But what helps the plant get back up to speed is chlorophyll water (=handful of young leaves chopped with water in mixer) haha


Sounds like I could do with some of this potion!!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 9, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I always pushed it to the limit distance wise, I was able to have my 400w HPS with the heat spreader around 4/5 inch from the tops with little harm.


when the leds get too close my leaves start curling up like a canoe having 2 plants is a bit different but if my estimates are correct they should fill in the screen faster in spite of your ph. issues I'm quite envious of your bud development I trial fitted my screen & it's still a bit early these are growing about as wide as they are tall I'm feeling better about this grow now


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Aw man I was pulling your leg
> Yeah the being away part... we really should get back to those mobile growbox plans


Haha yeah I need to kit the van out definitely for mobile growing! 
But my main plan is trying to win the lottery so I never have to work again and can just become a full time gardener, but it just doesn't seem to be working, I don't know where I'm going wrong!!  lol pick me 7 numbers out please Calli between 1 and 59


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> when the leds get too close my leaves start curling up like a canoe having 2 plants is a bit different but if my estimates are correct they should fill in the screen faster in spite of your ph. issues I'm quite envious of your bud development I trial fitted my screen & it's still a bit early these are growing about as wide as they are tall I'm feeling better about this grow nowView attachment 3872130View attachment 3872131 View attachment 3872132


Your lasses are looking nice and healthy there Herk. Fingers crossed we both have a better second round with the new lights. My issues come down to neglect, needed more time spending on her and the fact its DWC, I reckon a RDWC would be more forgiving, better control, but all I can work with for now is just normal DWC.
One thing with this grow is the amount of broken off shitty roots floating sround in the bucket, that I can only imagine contributes to the drop in pH. There isn't much info on the net about this strain, but on a different forum someone has said that this strain has a shitty root structure, which mine has as well, its just a big scraggilly mess, compared to the normal Captain Birdseye bushy beard rootzone.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 9, 2017)

decaying roots can lead to all kinds of weird shit I reused some rock wool slabs that had roots in them I never could get things to program & they stayed puny as a result but I think you've pulled this one off


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 9, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> decaying roots can lead to all kinds of weird shit I reused some rock wool slabs that had roots in them I never could get things to program & they stayed puny as a result but I think you've pulled this one off


Its weird mate, it's as though she likes the low pH.


----------



## Moishe (Jan 9, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Your lasses are looking nice and healthy there Herk. Fingers crossed we both have a better second round with the new lights. My issues come down to neglect, needed more time spending on her and the fact its DWC, I reckon a RDWC would be more forgiving, better control, but all I can work with for now is just normal DWC.
> One thing with this grow is the amount of broken off shitty roots floating sround in the bucket, that I can only imagine contributes to the drop in pH. There isn't much info on the net about this strain, but on a different forum someone has said that this strain has a shitty root structure, which mine has as well, its just a big scraggilly mess, compared to the normal Captain Birdseye bushy beard rootzone.


I bet you have all the equipment that you need for RDWC aside from maybe a few fittings. I bet if you could tune in your water levels and reservoir temps on recirculating system, your yields would be fucking insane. Plus you can plumb up your res outside your grow space. That's always a bonus


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 10, 2017)

calliandra said:


> oh, I think when leaves start to lose their chlorophyll it can be due to lots of things (revolving around pH, Calcium and Magnesium mainly, but not sure, I've forgotten again sorry).
> But what helps the plant get back up to speed is chlorophyll water (=handful of young leaves chopped with water in mixer) haha


Should I up the Cal Mag??


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 10, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I've done plenty of defoliating mate and she's done a lot all by her self lol crispy dead leaves


Then you've done all you can. Anyway she's looking fine.


----------



## calliandra (Jan 10, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Should I up the Cal Mag??


no lol - I don't know how to feed nutrients like that and I have _no _idea what ails your plant specifically! I was just saying that chloroses can be caused by a multiude of different issues, pH, which you seem to have had on the menu yourself,being amongst them


----------



## calliandra (Jan 10, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha yeah I need to kit the van out definitely for mobile growing!
> But my main plan is trying to win the lottery so I never have to work again and can just become a full time gardener, but it just doesn't seem to be working, I don't know where I'm going wrong!!  lol pick me 7 numbers out please Calli between 1 and 59


3 17 32 56 8 24 38

toally random - I've never won anything in my whooooole entire life, so those numbers are sure *not *to come next week 
HTH! lol


----------



## calliandra (Jan 10, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Your lasses are looking nice and healthy there Herk. Fingers crossed we both have a better second round with the new lights. My issues come down to neglect, needed more time spending on her and the fact its DWC, I reckon a RDWC would be more forgiving, better control, but all I can work with for now is just normal DWC.
> One thing with this grow is the amount of broken off shitty roots floating sround in the bucket, that I can only imagine contributes to the drop in pH. There isn't much info on the net about this strain, but on a different forum someone has said that this strain has a shitty root structure, which mine has as well, its just a big scraggilly mess, compared to the normal Captain Birdseye bushy beard rootzone.


I'd like to see it, pretty please?!
Intriguing though. What strain is it again (sorry usually I go find the info myself in the thread but I'm so rushed these days...:/ )?
Another thing that may be happening with all this breeding for hi thc - other characteristics go shitty. Just read about dwarf fruit trees being like that too - they're small yes, but nevermind taste, aroma, pest resistance, etc etc


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 11, 2017)

calliandra said:


> no lol - I don't know how to feed nutrients like that and I have _no _idea what ails your plant specifically! I was just saying that chloroses can be caused by a multiude of different issues, pH, which you seem to have had on the menu yourself,being amongst them


I've upped the cal mag and re-calibrated my PH meter so we'll see if this helps. They are still flying growth wise so we'll stick with this jam. Stickman do you have any idea ????


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 12, 2017)

Moishe said:


> I bet you have all the equipment that you need for RDWC aside from maybe a few fittings. I bet if you could tune in your water levels and reservoir temps on recirculating system, your yields would be fucking insane. Plus you can plumb up your res outside your grow space. That's always a bonus


I think I will just end up building a one pot system, all with new parts. My res in the tent stays at around 20 degrees celcius, not sure what that is in fahrenheit but its pretty much bang on. And like you say I'd just plumb it into another bucket outside of the tank that I could control. That is one of the main issues with my DWC, having to wait until lights on at unsociable hours to check pH and EC/PPM. Being able to check all that at anytime without even unzipping the tent is a massive bonus. Probably plumb in a big header tank as well too and a make up valve in the main bucket. It's summat I've been thinking about doing for ages, I just haven't got the control I need with DWC, it used to work for me but I was at home a lot more.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 12, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> I've upped the cal mag and re-calibrated my PH meter so we'll see if this helps. They are still flying growth wise so we'll stick with this jam. Stickman do you have any idea ????


If you've been having pH issues mate, I just think its a deficiency of some sort, I had a look around and it sounds a bit like iron deficiency? Just get your pH on track and it should sort itself out. Just let the pH swing, are the pH ranges in coco same as hydro?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 12, 2017)

calliandra said:


> I'd like to see it, pretty please?!
> Intriguing though. What strain is it again (sorry usually I go find the info myself in the thread but I'm so rushed these days...:/ )?
> Another thing that may be happening with all this breeding for hi thc - other characteristics go shitty. Just read about dwarf fruit trees being like that too - they're small yes, but nevermind taste, aroma, pest resistance, etc etc


She's a Critical 2.0 which is Dinafems Critical + crossed with another phenotype of Critical + that is really mold and disease resistant blah blah blah lol


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2017)

they're finally starting to give me growth almost time for the screen


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> they're finally starting to give me growth almost time for the screen View attachment 3874733View attachment 3874734


Looking good there mate, nice and healthy and have put some good growth on! How long you thinking veg wise?


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2017)

hey stickman do people over there make their own whiskey? I'm running into it more all the time it seems to be making a comeback over here


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking good there mate, nice and healthy and have put some good growth on! How long you thinking veg wise?


I'm gonna veg the hell out of them at least 4 more weeks


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman do people over there make their own whiskey? I'm running into it more all the time it seems to be making a comeback over here


I think it happens a lot over here mate although I don't know anyone who does, I've always fancied having a go myself. I think it's illegal over here though and I wouldn't ever dream of producing anything illegal lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm gonna veg the hell out of them at least 4 more weeks


Should be beasts, 2 of them in 4 weeks


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I think it happens a lot over here mate although I don't know anyone who does, I've always fancied having a go myself. I think it's illegal over here though and I wouldn't ever dream of producing anything illegal lol


yeah me too


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Should be beasts, 2 of them in 4 weeks


that's what I'm hoping


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 12, 2017)

May not be the healthiest bud in the world, but I adore those colours!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 12, 2017)

calliandra said:


> 3 17 32 56 8 24 38
> 
> toally random - I've never won anything in my whooooole entire life, so those numbers are sure *not *to come next week
> HTH! lol


I'm going to use them, and if they do i'll give you a tenner! 

Haha as if!! if they do, you'll be rich Calli!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 12, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> They look mint, ready for switch surely?


Forgot to mention, switched on 12/28

Fuckin beast plants, my favorite grow so far I'd say. Largest bush I've ever had. Thing is overflowing in the tent. Just has a lil down side in the back corner where the runt is. Pretty funny, I left the runt go so i wouldn't have to deal with root entanglement and now she's flowing too! She's a shriveled up lil yellow deathly looking thing but still preparing to make buds. Gunna have lil mutant runt buds!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 12, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> WEEK 4View attachment 3871345 View attachment 3871346 View attachment 3871347 View attachment 3871348 View attachment 3871349 Please excuse the burnt yellow leaves!


Danm stick, thats week 4! Its always so far between my week 4's to remember but that looks huge for week 4!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> they're finally starting to give me growth almost time for the screen View attachment 3874733View attachment 3874734


Good work herk, what strains are they again? Sativa/indica?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 12, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3874855


Danm thats fine


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Good work herk, what strains are they again? Sativa/indica?


they're bluedream-x-stardawg it's called doubledream it's a hybrid & I believe it's sativa dominant 75%blue dream 25% stardawg


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 12, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> If you've been having pH issues mate, I just think its a deficiency of some sort, I had a look around and it sounds a bit like iron deficiency? Just get your pH on track and it should sort itself out. Just let the pH swing, are the pH ranges in coco same as hydro?


Yes mate. It is hydro. It's defo PH issues. Had a meltdown yesterday when I tested the nite solution I made up, it was at 4.1. I recalabreated my PH meter again as it was incorrect. Fuckn nightmare. Hopefully will start to come good now. Cheers dude.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 13, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Forgot to mention, switched on 12/28
> 
> Fuckin beast plants, my favorite grow so far I'd say. Largest bush I've ever had. Thing is overflowing in the tent. Just has a lil down side in the back corner where the runt is. Pretty funny, I left the runt go so i wouldn't have to deal with root entanglement and now she's flowing too! She's a shriveled up lil yellow deathly looking thing but still preparing to make buds. Gunna have lil mutant runt buds!


That is one hell of a bush mate! Looks sweet as. Really looking forward to how this turns out!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> they're bluedream-x-stardawg it's called doubledream it's a hybrid & I believe it's sativa dominant 75%blue dream 25% stardawg


Very nice!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 13, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> That is one hell of a bush mate! Looks sweet as. Really looking forward to how this turns out!


Thanks man, me too! Def have over a pounder on this one. Have quite the jungle underneath that I should really take care of though. Keep putting it off again and again. Leaves are kinda just dying on their own under there cuz there's no light


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 13, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Thanks man, me too! Def have over a pounder on this one. Have quite the jungle underneath that I should really take care of though. Keep putting it off again and again. Leaves are kinda just dying on their own under there cuz there's no light


How long did you veg her? I'm thinking my veg times have been too short & the wild card is how much stretch you get after the flip ??? that's why I'm wanting to run clones off something I've grown & have a written log on & have harvested I've overvegged & had plants hit the ceiling before finishing (barneys pineapple chunk& r/p skywalker ) just to name 2 then others just don't stretch much & you have to veg them longer I just have a hunch this might not be a real stretcher the fly in the ointment is the led light & the clearance it requires above the canopy fortunately I made my room a full 8 ft. High


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 13, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I think it happens a lot over here mate although I don't know anyone who does, I've always fancied having a go myself. I think it's illegal over here though and I wouldn't ever dream of producing anything illegal lol


hey stick you know that old saying about one mans junk being another mans treasure? been on a scavenger hunt today!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 3875537
> hey stick you know that old saying about one mans junk being another mans treasure? been on a scavenger hunt today!


Ah sweet, so you are making your own whisky still? Nice work with the copper!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 13, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Ah sweet, so you are making your own whisky still? Nice work with the copper!


all work & no play makes herk a dull boy yeah just for medicinal purposes lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 13, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Thanks man, me too! Def have over a pounder on this one. Have quite the jungle underneath that I should really take care of though. Keep putting it off again and again. Leaves are kinda just dying on their own under there cuz there's no light


Yeah, easy mate, probably get 1GPW and more with them bad asses! Just do a good bit of defoliation about 3 weeks into flower, it'll give you a better idea of what can go and what is better left.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> all work & no play makes herk a dull boy yeah just for medicinal purposes lol


Haha what you gonna make? Just whiskey or some other stuff? You can make pretty much anything in them. Have you got a hydrometer?


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 13, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha what you gonna make? Just whiskey or some other stuff? You can make pretty much anything in them. Have you got a hydrometer?


I've got a few ideas simple at first then I'll get up to speed you tube gave me a lot of ideas but I have dried cherries & corn meal so I'm leaning that direction I got my screen in place today so the training begins also finished my condenser & the connectors had a good day


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 13, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha what you gonna make? Just whiskey or some other stuff? You can make pretty much anything in them. Have you got a hydrometer?


no hydrometer yet I'm working on it


----------



## calliandra (Jan 14, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm going to use them, and if they do i'll give you a tenner!
> 
> Haha as if!! if they do, you'll be rich Calli!


lmao isn't it sad, that my first thought on reading that is "ah then I can get someone else to fix up those fucking lights in the kitchen - just say, "20W 3500K full spectrum led over the sink, thank you very much" 
But dam, the things one could do!! haha
fingers crossed though I know better! LOL


----------



## calliandra (Jan 14, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Forgot to mention, switched on 12/28
> 
> Fuckin beast plants, my favorite grow so far I'd say. Largest bush I've ever had. Thing is overflowing in the tent. Just has a lil down side in the back corner where the runt is. Pretty funny, I left the runt go so i wouldn't have to deal with root entanglement and now she's flowing too! She's a shriveled up lil yellow deathly looking thing but still preparing to make buds. Gunna have lil mutant runt buds!


Anon, dafuq is 12/28????
Whatever, they sure seem to like it!!! 
And runt buds (goodness and what a runt she is,can't evensee her amongst her fat sisters lol), sometimes they turn out to be terpene treasures!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 14, 2017)

calliandra said:


> fingers crossed though I know better! LOL


haha I just stumbled over this while youtubing old favorites of mine
Chris Squire's "Lucky Seven"!




A lucky Sunday to you all!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 15, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha what you gonna make? Just whiskey or some other stuff? You can make pretty much anything in them. Have you got a hydrometer?


rice,pears,applesauce & grape jelly & of course sugar I guess you would classify this as some other stuff lol we're gonna find out in about a week


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 16, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3875232 View attachment 3875233 View attachment 3875234


Nice bunch of flowers dude


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Ok so after a fucking nightmare of a week with faulty PH. Meters and being a complete Wank stain cutting corners I hope I'm finally in the clear with my PH issues. My girls are still looking, well not the best but I can finally see the troubles going away. Totally my fault just taking for granted that all my kit was working properly. Here's hoping all is now on the correct path


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 16, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Ok so after a fucking nightmare of a week with faulty PH. Meters and being a complete Wank stain cutting corners I hope I'm finally in the clear with my PH issues. My girls are still looking, well not the best but I can finally see the troubles going away. Totally my fault just taking for granted that all my kit was working properly. Here's hoping all is now on the correct path


I don't think people appreciate all the work & effort it takes to keep a grow going in a positive direction anybody can grow when things are going good it is when things screw up the real stress begins first of all you've got to figure out what went wrong then you've got to figure out how to fix it ,sounds simple until it happens to you a few grows back my ph. meter went south & I attempted dwc without a tds meter I really had things screwed up glad you got things sorted out


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 16, 2017)

keeping things warm( as well as my yeast active) this could end up being a fun hobby


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 16, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> How long did you veg her? I'm thinking my veg times have been too short & the wild card is how much stretch you get after the flip ??? that's why I'm wanting to run clones off something I've grown & have a written log on & have harvested I've overvegged & had plants hit the ceiling before finishing (barneys pineapple chunk& r/p skywalker ) just to name 2 then others just don't stretch much & you have to veg them longer I just have a hunch this might not be a real stretcher the fly in the ointment is the led light & the clearance it requires above the canopy fortunately I made my room a full 8 ft. High


This was the longest I've ever done, 2 solid months this time. You're probably right, I had the same feeling, I always did only a month but I'm a lot happier with this 2 month. Even though I had some slow growth, she still caught up very well. She's stretching a lot that's for sure, but it's perfect for what I wanted, I wasn't happy with only having like 4-8" above the net, I wanted to get a good foot over the net so I could go for cola's like I had on original amnesia. 

Yeah the stretch game takes some learning and of course it really comes down to genetics. Growing strains you've done before are your best bet, then you can really fine tune to your exact needs. Nice, I'm only working with 7' in my tent and my cool hood is HUGE so I gotta be careful with my height. I managed to plan this grow perfectly for height and width, all the stars just aligned on this one!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 16, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Anon, dafuq is 12/28????
> Whatever, they sure seem to like it!!!
> And runt buds (goodness and what a runt she is,can't evensee her amongst her fat sisters lol), sometimes they turn out to be terpene treasures!


haha i thought that might sound confusing when I said it but I rolled with it! 12(December)/28(day of the month).

lol she's just cowering in the corner all shrivelly and yellow. This is the first one I'll ever to have grown out so it sure will be interesting to see what it's like. It goes to show it'd be pretty hard to kill a pot plant. That little thing looks like it's 3 weeks old still and it's been getting pumped with a dose of 2 EC for awhile now. You're probably right though, it'll end up being some insanely potent delicious golden nuggets!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 16, 2017)

Cleaned a couple pounds off my girls. Holy fuck was that a chore, I was just sticking my hand in there pulling handfulls of leaves and sprouts out.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 16, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I don't think people appreciate all the work & effort it takes to keep a grow going in a positive direction anybody can grow when things are going good it is when things screw up the real stress begins first of all you've got to figure out what went wrong then you've got to figure out how to fix it ,sounds simple until it happens to you a few grows back my ph. meter went south & I attempted dwc without a tds meter I really had things screwed up glad you got things sorted out


Mate nice one. Your so right. Cheers mate for the post.


----------



## calliandra (Jan 17, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> haha i thought that might sound confusing when I said it but I rolled with it! 12(December)/28(day of the month).
> 
> lol she's just cowering in the corner all shrivelly and yellow. This is the first one I'll ever to have grown out so it sure will be interesting to see what it's like. It goes to show it'd be pretty hard to kill a pot plant. That little thing looks like it's 3 weeks old still and it's been getting pumped with a dose of 2 EC for awhile now. You're probably right though, it'll end up being some insanely potent delicious golden nuggets!


LMAO and me thinking it was some crazy light schedule! 



Anon Emaus said:


> Cleaned a couple pounds off my girls. Holy fuck was that a chore, I was just sticking my hand in there pulling handfulls of leaves and sprouts out.


Wow!! Amazingly sturdylooking those stems - the roots must be massive!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 17, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> This was the longest I've ever done, 2 solid months this time. You're probably right, I had the same feeling, I always did only a month but I'm a lot happier with this 2 month. Even though I had some slow growth, she still caught up very well. She's stretching a lot that's for sure, but it's perfect for what I wanted, I wasn't happy with only having like 4-8" above the net, I wanted to get a good foot over the net so I could go for cola's like I had on original amnesia.
> 
> Yeah the stretch game takes some learning and of course it really comes down to genetics. Growing strains you've done before are your best bet, then you can really fine tune to your exact needs. Nice, I'm only working with 7' in my tent and my cool hood is HUGE so I gotta be careful with my height. I managed to plan this grow perfectly for height and width, all the stars just aligned on this one!


yeah I think we're on the same page about veg times today is 29 days & like you I'm gonna do 2 month veg time as well as some pruning of non productive bottom stuff & what better way to know what they will do next run than to clone off the very thing I'm running now


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 17, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> yeah I think we're on the same page about veg times today is 29 days & like you I'm gonna do 2 month veg time as well as some pruning of non productive bottom stuff & what better way to know what they will do next run than to clone off the very thing I'm running now View attachment 3878488


I'm vegging the same I'm away mid April for a couple of day so will tie in with that being the last couple of weeks of mygrow. Looking good mate


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Cleaned a couple pounds off my girls. Holy fuck was that a chore, I was just sticking my hand in there pulling handfulls of leaves and sprouts out.


Mental shit down there mate


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 17, 2017)

I really fucking did it this time. I somehow managed the sever the fucking whole root system off my one plant.... what the fuck do i even do?

Roots are all entangled in the other roots now so i have a giant mass of dying roots in the water now. Fuuucckkkk

Must have done it with the cord thats in there when moving the tote around to trim.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 17, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> I really fucking did it this time. I somehow managed the sever the fucking whole root system off my one plant.... what the fuck do i even do?
> 
> Roots are all entangled in the other roots now so i have a giant mass of dying roots in the water now. Fuuucckkkk
> 
> Must have done it with the cord thats in there when moving the tote around to trim.


that's messed up probably the de-composing roots are gonna make ph. Hard to control but I don't think it's the end of the world just a chance you'll have a wild ride & you'll probably have to weigh the lesser of 2 evils either the ph will climb & want to stay high or possibly low & constantly adjusting might have issues too


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 17, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> that's messed up probably the de-composing roots are gonna make ph. Hard to control but I don't think it's the end of the world just a chance you'll have a wild ride & you'll probably have to weigh the lesser of 2 evils either the ph will climb & want to stay high or possibly low & constantly adjusting might have issues too


Yeah i talked to a buddy who's been growing for over 20 years and he said just let it go as normal. Should just ride out, the effected plant will be sad lookin for a bit but should come around. Root mass shouldn't rot and cause root rot issues at least he said.


----------



## calliandra (Jan 17, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> I really fucking did it this time. I somehow managed the sever the fucking whole root system off my one plant.... what the fuck do i even do?
> 
> Roots are all entangled in the other roots now so i have a giant mass of dying roots in the water now. Fuuucckkkk
> 
> Must have done it with the cord thats in there when moving the tote around to trim.


Oh shit what a scare! 
I hope it turns out as herk and that friend of yours said and the others will be ok!!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 18, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Ok so after a fucking nightmare of a week with faulty PH. Meters and being a complete Wank stain cutting corners I hope I'm finally in the clear with my PH issues. My girls are still looking, well not the best but I can finally see the troubles going away. Totally my fault just taking for granted that all my kit was working properly. Here's hoping all is now on the correct path


Glad you got it sorted mate. Keep us updated with pics and that.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 18, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> I really fucking did it this time. I somehow managed the sever the fucking whole root system off my one plant.... what the fuck do i even do?
> 
> Roots are all entangled in the other roots now so i have a giant mass of dying roots in the water now. Fuuucckkkk
> 
> Must have done it with the cord thats in there when moving the tote around to trim.


Oh bollocks! Gutted mate, hope it gets better, I can't see why not, it will probably just stunt growth while she focuses on making new roots. Fingers crossed. And make sure ya fish all of the dead roots out, that has been my problem with pH this time, been having trouble with roots breaking off and it causes the pH to lower quite dramatically.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 18, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Glad you got it sorted mate. Keep us updated with pics and that.


Will do Stick. They are going fucking mental as a spastic on acid now. Colour still coming back to the leaves. Pics soon champ


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 18, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Yeah i talked to a buddy who's been growing for over 20 years and he said just let it go as normal. Should just ride out, the effected plant will be sad lookin for a bit but should come around. Root mass shouldn't rot and cause root rot issues at least he said.


Hopefully it is not as serious as it sounds


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 19, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Oh bollocks! Gutted mate, hope it gets better, I can't see why not, it will probably just stunt growth while she focuses on making new roots. Fingers crossed. And make sure ya fish all of the dead roots out, that has been my problem with pH this time, been having trouble with roots breaking off and it causes the pH to lower quite dramatically.


Yeah I'm being lazy so I havn't yet but I'm gunna get in there and chop what I can out. Unfortunately 80% of it is completely entangled with all the other roots. This has been my most PH stable grow ever, I have no idea what is causing it to be so stable but it's been a lovely time so far. Of course this will happen right at flower time when PH will be prone to drop anyway. Hopefully the fight ahead isn't too brutal.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Yeah I'm being lazy so I havn't yet but I'm gunna get in there and chop what I can out. Unfortunately 80% of it is completely entangled with all the other roots. This has been my most PH stable grow ever, I have no idea what is causing it to be so stable but it's been a lovely time so far. Of course this will happen right at flower time when PH will be prone to drop anyway. Hopefully the fight ahead isn't too brutal.


Mate I feel ur pain. I hope it all works out for you. I have really fucked up PH issues in the last few weeks but are now in the clear. Fingers crossed mate.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 19, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate I feel ur pain. I hope it all works out for you. I have really fucked up PH issues in the last few weeks but are now in the clear. Fingers crossed mate.


At least you have caught it early mate, I'd rather have issues early on in veg than in flower!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 19, 2017)

hey stickman I'm halfway there I have no hygrometer so I do it the old fashioned way I drunk 1/2 liter & thought it was pretty good but judgment might be clowded so I gave my wife some & low&behold her face looked like a raccoon mask & she wanted more so I had to make a beer run to save my mash which incidentally taste like pruno we used to make in prison so I'm ready to distill I'm having a blast I highly suggest this sport the mash resembles raw sewage on top but after a couple cups gives me the warm fuzzies this is gonna be interesting to say the least


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 19, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> At least you have caught it early mate, I'd rather have issues early on in veg than in flower!


True Stick true. I'd rather not have it at all though. Still slows your grow when your on a time frame


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 20, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 3880265 hey stickman I'm halfway there I have no hygrometer so I do it the old fashioned way I drunk 1/2 liter & thought it was pretty good but judgment might be clowded so I gave my wife some & low&behold her face looked like a raccoon mask & she wanted more so I had to make a beer run to save my mash which incidentally taste like pruno we used to make in prison so I'm ready to distill I'm having a blast I highly suggest this sport the mash resembles raw sewage on top but after a couple cups gives me the warm fuzzies this is gonna be interesting to say the least


Pmsl sounds like good tackle Herk!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 20, 2017)

And..... its Gone!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 20, 2017)

I gave up after around 5/6 hours of trimming, and just put everything on the drying net. Going to continue tomorrow when I can be arsed! 
I've probably got about a quarter of it left to trim. 
Estimate on yield is 8-10 ounce so nowhere near what I was hoping. But its the first time I've used this light and have been working away for most of this grow, had all the pH problems and all that shite as well. Plus she could have gone another week, but once again I have things coming up, so now was the perfect time to cut her down for me. The big tops are finished however, cloudy trichs and a few amber here and there.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 20, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Pmsl sounds like good tackle Herk!


gonna fire up & run it this weekend was gonna do it today but my head is pounding like hell oh yeah!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 20, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I gave up after around 5/6 hours of trimming, and just put everything on the drying net. Going to continue tomorrow when I can be arsed!
> I've probably got about a quarter of it left to trim.
> Estimate on yield is 8-10 ounce so nowhere near what I was hoping. But its the first time I've used this light and have been working away for most of this grow, had all the pH problems and all that shite as well. Plus she could have gone another week, but once again I have things coming up, so now was the perfect time to cut her down for me. The big tops are finished however, cloudy trichs and a few amber here and there.


at least you have a harvest I would do flips for a 10 zip harvest & it was better than the last one trial fitted things together tonight it looks like it's gonna work


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 21, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> And..... its Gone!
> View attachment 3880823


Mate is that a harvest ???


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 21, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I gave up after around 5/6 hours of trimming, and just put everything on the drying net. Going to continue tomorrow when I can be arsed!
> I've probably got about a quarter of it left to trim.
> Estimate on yield is 8-10 ounce so nowhere near what I was hoping. But its the first time I've used this light and have been working away for most of this grow, had all the pH problems and all that shite as well. Plus she could have gone another week, but once again I have things coming up, so now was the perfect time to cut her down for me. The big tops are finished however, cloudy trichs and a few amber here and there.


Mate great stuff. You kept that on the Q T


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 22, 2017)

meanwhile.............


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 23, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate is that a harvest ???


 Sure is mate, well some of it! I never got round to trimming the rest, its still on stalks with leaves attached. I'm gonna regret not trimming it, its a bastard to trim when its like that.


mattyblade1 said:


> Mate great stuff. You kept that on the Q T


 I'm a sneaky devil mate, are the girls looking nice and perky now?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> meanwhile.............View attachment 3882450View attachment 3882451


Good looking set up mate! How long does it take to get the final product?


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 23, 2017)

takes 5-7 days to ferment & a few hrs. To run it


----------



## calliandra (Jan 23, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> And..... its Gone!
> View attachment 3880823


Those buds do look great, without taking the whole drama behind this grow into consideration!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 23, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Sure is mate, well some of it! I never got round to trimming the rest, its still on stalks with leaves attached. I'm gonna regret not trimming it, its a bastard to trim when its like that.
> I'm a sneaky devil mate, are the girls looking nice and perky now?


Mate your a sneaky wee cunt. And I love it. She looks very nice I must say. So Stick what's next on the grow list then ? Yes mine are nice and in bloom, still in veg. I think there are a few minor issues still. Having issues with low temps but PH sorted. Going into flower in a week or 2. Pics to follow shortly


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> takes 5-7 days to ferment & a few hrs. To run it


Fuck all really then, and how much hooch do you get from that?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 23, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Those buds do look great, without taking the whole drama behind this grow into consideration!


Yeah they don't look too bad, i got home today and started to prune the rest, chucked it straight back on the net, did my head in, I'll just leave it until I HAVE to do it lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 23, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate your a sneaky wee cunt. And I love it. She looks very nice I must say. So Stick what's next on the grow list then ? Yes mine are nice and in bloom, still in veg. I think there are a few minor issues still. Having issues with low temps but PH sorted. Going into flower in a week or 2. Pics to follow shortly


I've got a Blue Dream seedling popped sat in my new heated propagator sat under this new 26w Secret Jardin LED light I bought. It's like a T5. Will sort my T5 out as well and switch that on in the seedling box, not had time to sort it, hoping to get it into the DWC, this weekend. Just got loads to do and not much time.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 23, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I've got a Blue Dream seedling popped sat in my new heated propagator sat under this new 26w Secret Jardin LED light I bought. It's like a T5. Will sort my T5 out as well and switch that on in the seedling box, not had time to sort it, hoping to get it into the DWC, this weekend. Just got loads to do and not much time.


Blue Dream!!! Your living the dream with that strain. I hear it's the tits mate. Where did you get the seeds?


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 23, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Fuck all really then, and how much hooch do you get from that?


1kilo rice 1 kilo sugar 4 liter water 1 kilo fruit grated of your choice you'll get about 1-1/2 liter high test alcohol we have a damage/ freight salvage store nearby $2.00 for 4 lb. sugar (almost 2 kg.) rice 5 kg for $4.00 3 cans of mango for $1.00 I made the still out of a used pressure cooker from a thrift store but the more you scrounge around the sweeter it gets definatly a hobby for a man on a shoe string budget around here cattle food with molasses & corn either together or separately is cheap you need rum making yeast for the molasses & amalyse for the enzyme for grain like corn,rice & the like you tube has multiple tuitorials on it I was afraid of failing at first but once I set my mind it went good ,got my next batch fermenting possibly Friday using common baking yeast on this one this is an American tradition which in all reality originated with you guys & no doubt came over on the mayflower so the roots go way deeper than America like much of our heritage originates with you guys across the pond we ain't all that different well enough of my philosophy stickman if you like growing you just might like this as well it's a kick in the ass


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Taken today. 7 weeks from germination. So doing well after shite PH issues. Turning to 12/12 next weekend.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 25, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Blue Dream!!! Your living the dream with that strain. I hear it's the tits mate. Where did you get the seeds?


Breeder is Humboldt County, ordered them off the Dinafem website. Looking forward to it and hope I yield more this time around! 


mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3883821 View attachment 3883822 View attachment 3883823 View attachment 3883824 Taken today. 7 weeks from germination. So doing well after shite PH issues. Turning to 12/12 next weekend.


Looking lovely those mate, have you done any training or just left em to it?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 25, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Breeder is Humboldt County, ordered them off the Dinafem website. Looking forward to it and hope I yield more this time around!
> 
> Looking lovely those mate, have you done any training or just left em to it?


Yes mate have cut them back a bit. Also cut a fair bit of leave away. They're flying now.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 25, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate I feel ur pain. I hope it all works out for you. I have really fucked up PH issues in the last few weeks but are now in the clear. Fingers crossed mate.


Thanks man and good to hear you got that sorted out finally!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 25, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Breeder is Humboldt County, ordered them off the Dinafem website. Looking forward to it and hope I yield more this time around!
> 
> Looking lovely those mate, have you done any training or just left em to it?


sierra nevadica has went a few rounds with hso blue dream & is doing pretty good with it


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 26, 2017)

Kind of losing hope for starbud unfortuantley. I'm not really noticing any root growth and as you can see she is looking incredibly sickly. Just gunna keep hanging in until she falls over I guess lol. I got a decent chunk of roots out, was way smoother than i expected, used my trimming snippers and it was real easy. 

On the bright side Pineapple Fields is a beauty and she is just chugging along like a champ! With how big she is it really takes away from the blow of my dying starbud.

Not sure yet what pheno I'm dealing with, Dynasty seeds gives a good listing of what I might get. http://www.dynastyseeds.com/strains/pineapple-fields/

Kinda hoping for the 10-11 week bloomer so she has a lot of time to really pack on a lot of weight


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 26, 2017)

The numbers are in, sort of! Ive got just over 8 ounce of solid buds, and around 2-3 ounce of buds that I just couldn't be arsed to trim, so I've just slung em on the hash pile. So a 10/11 ounce yield. 
So not really happy with the yield.
Until....... Cleaned all the tent up today and started cutting away all the old shit and started chopping the roots, i gave them a squeeze and all brown water poured out. Root rot.
Dirty bastard. 
The roots did look shit, but had no slime or bad smell to them so I never thought that was the problem. 
So in a way, I'm relieved. I was startiing to believe that the light wasn't up to the job, and that I'd be better off with my 400w HPS. 
So I'm now wondering how she ended up with it in the first place, she was a pain in the arse with roots from the onset and set me back a few weeks. My Res temperatures are normally 19/20 degrees C. 
Anyways, fuck it, she's done with. Hoping for a better run with the Blue Dream


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 26, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> The numbers are in, sort of! Ive got just over 8 ounce of solid buds, and around 2-3 ounce of buds that I just couldn't be arsed to trim, so I've just slung em on the hash pile. So a 10/11 ounce yield.
> So not really happy with the yield.
> Until....... Cleaned all the tent up today and started cutting away all the old shit and started chopping the roots, i gave them a squeeze and all brown water poured out. Root rot.
> Dirty bastard.
> ...


probably why your ph. was so hard to control my grow is moving right along & I'll be flipping soon & my hooch came out good & ive placed an order for some distillers turbo yeast instead of using household yeast I have a batch of mash I just fermented from rice ,corn syrup & dried cherries but it don't seem as potent as my first run next run is gonna be the good stuff rice,cane sugar & mangos the strain I'm growing now is 75% blue dream


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Ok I've gone 12/12 as from this morning. The Berry bomb already has pistols all over. Didn't notice it this morning. All healthy. I'm happy. Did I just describe having a kid?? Fuck.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 26, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> probably why your ph. was so hard to control my grow is moving right along & I'll be flipping soon & my hooch came out good & ive placed an order for some distillers turbo yeast instead of using household yeast I have a batch of mash I just fermented from rice ,corn syrup & dried cherries but it don't seem as potent as my first run next run is gonna be the good stuff rice,cane sugar & mangos the strain I'm growing now is 75% blue dream View attachment 3885686View attachment 3885687View attachment 3885689


Looking good mate


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 29, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> The numbers are in, sort of! Ive got just over 8 ounce of solid buds, and around 2-3 ounce of buds that I just couldn't be arsed to trim, so I've just slung em on the hash pile. So a 10/11 ounce yield.
> So not really happy with the yield.
> Until....... Cleaned all the tent up today and started cutting away all the old shit and started chopping the roots, i gave them a squeeze and all brown water poured out. Root rot.
> Dirty bastard.
> ...


Not bad for sick plant mate.


----------



## calliandra (Jan 29, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Kind of losing hope for starbud unfortuantley. I'm not really noticing any root growth and as you can see she is looking incredibly sickly. Just gunna keep hanging in until she falls over I guess lol. I got a decent chunk of roots out, was way smoother than i expected, used my trimming snippers and it was real easy.
> 
> On the bright side Pineapple Fields is a beauty and she is just chugging along like a champ! With how big she is it really takes away from the blow of my dying starbud.
> 
> ...


Aw poor thing! But the way the whole root ball came off, there wasn't much hope was there.
Acrually the wound you showed us made me think of disease - the stem looked like a bone joint, the surface was all slick, not torn as it would be if indeed it came off solely by mechanical means... I've come across something like that in my reading, but for the life of me can't remember any details, sorry, which is why I didn't say anything at the time. 
Yeah awesome the way the Pineapple Fields is going though!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 29, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> The numbers are in, sort of! Ive got just over 8 ounce of solid buds, and around 2-3 ounce of buds that I just couldn't be arsed to trim, so I've just slung em on the hash pile. So a 10/11 ounce yield.
> So not really happy with the yield.
> Until....... Cleaned all the tent up today and started cutting away all the old shit and started chopping the roots, i gave them a squeeze and all brown water poured out. Root rot.
> Dirty bastard.
> ...


hm..well one thing you had different was the nutes too, right?
The way those roots sound I think you can be happy she gave you anything at all! 

In any case, wishing you muuuuch better luck with the Blue Dream!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jan 29, 2017)

calliandra said:


> hm..well one thing you had different was the nutes too, right?
> The way those roots sound I think you can be happy she gave you anything at all!
> 
> In any case, wishing you muuuuch better luck with the Blue Dream!


Kind words Cali


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 30, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> The numbers are in, sort of! Ive got just over 8 ounce of solid buds, and around 2-3 ounce of buds that I just couldn't be arsed to trim, so I've just slung em on the hash pile. So a 10/11 ounce yield.
> So not really happy with the yield.
> Until....... Cleaned all the tent up today and started cutting away all the old shit and started chopping the roots, i gave them a squeeze and all brown water poured out. Root rot.
> Dirty bastard.
> ...


Not bad at all, better than most folks get from 1 plant! Especially considering those issues. Hell you were able to work outta town most the grow and still pull that much so thats great. The fuckin devil root rot though, I always worry about that too with having such a huge root nest in there it's not the easiest to see. 
Good grow though man, beautiful buds! Not meeting your goal just gives you something to work for on the next one!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 30, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Aw poor thing! But the way the whole root ball came off, there wasn't much hope was there.
> Acrually the wound you showed us made me think of disease - the stem looked like a bone joint, the surface was all slick, not torn as it would be if indeed it came off solely by mechanical means... I've come across something like that in my reading, but for the life of me can't remember any details, sorry, which is why I didn't say anything at the time.
> Yeah awesome the way the Pineapple Fields is going though!


Yeah poor things starting to smell like a rotten plant haha time to get her outta there! Hmm yeah it was all slick and clean chopped, might just have been that. 

Very happy with Pineapple, going to get that dead one out and allow her to spread her wings some more!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 31, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> probably why your ph. was so hard to control my grow is moving right along & I'll be flipping soon & my hooch came out good & ive placed an order for some distillers turbo yeast instead of using household yeast I have a batch of mash I just fermented from rice ,corn syrup & dried cherries but it don't seem as potent as my first run next run is gonna be the good stuff rice,cane sugar & mangos the strain I'm growing now is 75% blue dream View attachment 3885686View attachment 3885687View attachment 3885689


Looking Lush Herk! Hows the mash doing?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 31, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Ok I've gone 12/12 as from this morning. The Berry bomb already has pistols all over. Didn't notice it this morning. All healthy. I'm happy. Did I just describe having a kid?? Fuck.


Bang on mate, are any of the others starting yet?
And I prefer plants mate, not as noisy!! Haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 31, 2017)

calliandra said:


> hm..well one thing you had different was the nutes too, right?
> The way those roots sound I think you can be happy she gave you anything at all!
> 
> In any case, wishing you muuuuch better luck with the Blue Dream!


Thanking you! I can't get me head round it, but I was reading the other day that its best to avoid reservoir changes in the first few weeks, its best just to keep topping up? 
I need to make some changes and make a RDWC system.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 31, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Not bad at all, better than most folks get from 1 plant! Especially considering those issues. Hell you were able to work outta town most the grow and still pull that much so thats great. The fuckin devil root rot though, I always worry about that too with having such a huge root nest in there it's not the easiest to see.
> Good grow though man, beautiful buds! Not meeting your goal just gives you something to work for on the next one!


Cheers mate. Yeah its a pain in the nob, I've never been too worried about it because the temperature in the res is always bang on, it seems I need to start worrying more and maybe look into prevention.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 31, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking Lush Herk! Hows the mash doing?


I'm on my 3rd. run & ive been steadfast improving gonna build a setup capable of running more than 3 liters of mash as the returns are small but I let a few samples out as well as sampled some myself I'm having fun , got a real barn burner brewing with some high powered yeast capable of taking my mash to 18% alc. used canned mango , apple cider , rice & cooked rice & added amylase enzyme to start breaking the rice down the night before anyhow things are really percolating my grow is going well & programming 5 days since the flip & they're feeding my ppm. is down to 520 gonna feed tomorrow bluedream is gonna make you happy my friend a few towns over has been running it & loves it he has 2 phenos & one is beautiful purple he just learned dwc his name is sierranevadica he has a thread here here is my girls today


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 31, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking Lush Herk! Hows the mash doing?


hey the new mash is strait out of Frankensteins laboratory it's trying to mushroom strait out of the bucket that new turbo yeast is getting it on......it's alive!!!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 1, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Bang on mate, are any of the others starting yet?
> And I prefer plants mate, not as noisy!! Haha


Yes mate they are slowly starting to move into flower mode. Normally takes a week or so, but all healthy and happy


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 3, 2017)

Say hello to the young un.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 3, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Say hello to the young un.View attachment 3892625


Hello young - un I've been working on my grow a wee bit & the hooch is gonna move but next on the horizon is I'm gonna eventually brew some beer & I'm gonna clone smiths nut brown ale don't know if you're familiar with that but it comes from you're neck of the woods & I love it as well as their chocolate ale glad to see you back in the saddle I know shit don't always don't go right but we do our best & get right back at it yee-haw the words are kilted but I'm midway through a 12- pack


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 4, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Say hello to the young un.View attachment 3892625


Cool mate a little Blue Dream. Can't wait to see this one bloom.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Hello young - un I've been working on my grow a wee bit & the hooch is gonna move but next on the horizon is I'm gonna eventually brew some beer & I'm gonna clone smiths nut brown ale don't know if you're familiar with that but it comes from you're neck of the woods & I love it as well as their chocolate ale glad to see you back in the saddle I know shit don't always don't go right but we do our best & get right back at it yee-haw the words are kilted but I'm midway through a 12- pack


Hahaha amazing! It is my neck of the woods, the Samuel Smiths Brewery in Tadcaster, North Yorkshire! I have actually worked on that brewery in the past! I've drank plenty of their stuff! I haven't drank that ale before though but will definitely look out for it and get some. I had a gorgeous chocolate ale the other week, really tasty, can't remember what brewery it was from though. Small world eh?!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 4, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Cool mate a little Blue Dream. Can't wait to see this one bloom.


Me an all pal, can't wait to see how it turns out and fingers crossed I don't run into any trouble this time!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 4, 2017)

She's 2 weeks old from germination, been on 24/0 since, under a LED and 200 and something watt setting on the CMH. Gonna set the timer to 18/6. Roots are just starting to poke out of the bottom of the net pot. 
I've changed the net pot as well, the one that came with the exodus system was strange, so gone back to a normal 12" net pot from an Alien system.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 4, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Hahaha amazing! It is my neck of the woods, the Samuel Smiths Brewery in Tadcaster, North Yorkshire! I have actually worked on that brewery in the past! I've drank plenty of their stuff! I haven't drank that ale before though but will definitely look out for it and get some. I had a gorgeous chocolate ale the other week, really tasty, can't remember what brewery it was from though. Small world eh?!!


have you ever drank watneys? the smiths is a rare treat for me to be savored for sure you guys have some of the finest beer around & by this summer I want to start making some www.hamebrewsupply.com has all kinds of neat stuff my screen is filling in I flipped last Saturday the doubledream I'm growing is 75% blue dream & 25% stardawg


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 5, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Me an all pal, can't wait to see how it turns out and fingers crossed I don't run into any trouble this time!


Mate you'll be golden. Have you shifted your last lot? Or still curing?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 5, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> have you ever drank watneys? the smiths is a rare treat for me to be savored for sure you guys have some of the finest beer around & by this summer I want to start making some www.hamebrewsupply.com has all kinds of neat stuff my screen is filling in I flipped last Saturday the doubledream I'm growing is 75% blue dream & 25% stardawg View attachment 3893650


Nice Herk. Look similar to mine


----------



## Fevs (Feb 5, 2017)

Decent results! I'd be happy with that.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 5, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nice Herk. Look similar to mine


what strain are you running ? I thought blue dream


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 5, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> have you ever drank watneys? the smiths is a rare treat for me to be savored for sure you guys have some of the finest beer around & by this summer I want to start making some www.hamebrewsupply.com has all kinds of neat stuff my screen is filling in I flipped last Saturday the doubledream I'm growing is 75% blue dream & 25% stardawg View attachment 3893650


I don't think I have mate, I'll look into it. Try Brewdog's Punk if you can get it and Blue Moon. Great drinks. 
It sounds like an awesome strain that mate and they look beautiful.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 5, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate you'll be golden. Have you shifted your last lot? Or still curing?


I've sold a couple of ounce and had great feedback, the buds look great and smell really nice as well, I was with my mate whilst he was smoking a spliff of it, he said it tasted great and had to put it out half way through, he looked smashed haha so yeah, a nice successful grow other than the root rot and poor ish yield! 
And yes mate its still curing, been in the jars for about a week, so things can only get better!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 5, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I've sold a couple of ounce and had great feedback, the buds look great and smell really nice as well, I was with my mate whilst he was smoking a spliff of it, he said it tasted great and had to put it out half way through, he looked smashed haha so yeah, a nice successful grow other than the root rot and poor ish yield!
> And yes mate its still curing, been in the jars for about a week, so things can only get better!


Nice one bro.fuck it's quite on here at times. Where's Cali and Grape?


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 5, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Decent results! I'd be happy with that.


Cheers Fevs, I'm dissapointed with the yield, root rot fucked it up it seems. I know I can get so much more with this light, possibly even close to doubling this grows yield!
How are you doing and what you got on the go now?


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 5, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nice one bro.fuck it's quite on here at times. Where's Cali and Grape?


I'm sure @calliandra will pop up anytime soon!
I miss @grapefruitmarmalade he hasn't swung by for ages! I think he was doing a Purple strain last time he was here, surely cropped by now.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 5, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I don't think I have mate, I'll look into it. Try Brewdog's Punk if you can get it and Blue Moon. Great drinks.
> It sounds like an awesome strain that mate and they look beautiful.


watneys was many years ago my first taste of your beers & another called trumans those company's might be gone I've yet to have an ale or beer from your neck of the woods that wasn't top notch they're just not readily available here the smiths nut brown ale is like you combined Guinness stout & Newcastle brown ale except it's better than either of them things you see every day over there just aren't available here blue moon is common here but Belgian & British beer aren't the same the English ale has a quality in it that seems to differ slightly from the others it's funny I'm not fond of a lot of the IPA stuff San Miguel from the phillipines is really good all this beer talk...now I gotta go to the store


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 5, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> watneys was many years ago my first taste of your beers & another called trumans those company's might be gone I've yet to have an ale or beer from your neck of the woods that wasn't top notch they're just not readily available here the smiths nut brown ale is like you combined Guinness stout & Newcastle brown ale except it's better than either of them things you see every day over there just aren't available here blue moon is common here but Belgian & British beer aren't the same the English ale has a quality in it that seems to differ slightly from the others it's funny I'm not fond of a lot of the IPA stuff San Miguel from the phillipines is really good all this beer talk...now I gotta go to the store


I'm supping Guinness as we speak, and Newcastle Brown is one of my favourites. Do the bottles over your way have the description on the back in the Geordie accent? Did ya knarr?
Guinness have some lovely bottled ales as well. Porter West Indies is one of my favourites and Dublin is nice as well. 
Have a look out for Farmers Blonde by Bradfield Brewery. 
The Samuel Smiths brewery is great, they still use beautiful massive horses to deliver kegs of ale to the local pubs, it is a fantastic thing to see.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 5, 2017)

Gorgeous sticky smelly hash. Smells incredible.


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 5, 2017)

Just going to do an accurate smell report on the hash, unfortunatelyI can't do a taste test.

It fuckin stinks, it proper fuckin reeks. It just fuckin stinks of what you hope it will smell like and then it drop kicks ya in teeth wiith some dirty sweet smell!
It is all i have smelled in the past couple of days, its fuckin good, well happy!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 5, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm supping Guinness as we speak, and Newcastle Brown is one of my favourites. Do the bottles over your way have the description on the back in the Geordie accent? Did ya knarr?
> Guinness have some lovely bottled ales as well. Porter West Indies is one of my favourites and Dublin is nice as well.
> Have a look out for Farmers Blonde by Bradfield Brewery.
> The Samuel Smiths brewery is great, they still use beautiful massive horses to deliver kegs of ale to the local pubs, it is a fantastic thing to see.


that sounds beautiful ,just the whole scene ,here in the states I think we forget where we came from & anything we think feel & experience ,well you guys have been there & done that so when you talk I listen


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 5, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Gorgeous sticky smelly hash. Smells incredible.View attachment 3894327


I need 2 learn


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 6, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Gorgeous sticky smelly hash. Smells incredible.View attachment 3894327


Cool man. Looks the business


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 6, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Just going to do an accurate smell report on the hash, unfortunatelyI can't do a taste test.
> 
> It fuckin stinks, it proper fuckin reeks. It just fuckin stinks of what you hope it will smell like and then it drop kicks ya in teeth wiith some dirty sweet smell!
> It is all i have smelled in the past couple of days, its fuckin good, well happy!





TheStickMan said:


> Just going to do an accurate smell report on the hash, unfortunatelyI can't do a taste test.
> 
> It fuckin stinks, it proper fuckin reeks. It just fuckin stinks of what you hope it will smell like and then it drop kicks ya in teeth wiith some dirty sweet smell!
> It is all i have smelled in the past couple of days, its fuckin good, well happy!


Is all that hash from your last grow?


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 6, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Is all that hash from your last grow?


No mate, well yeah used all that trim but used all of my old buds as well. About 10 ounce of buds I think.


----------



## calliandra (Feb 6, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I'm sure @calliandra will pop up anytime soon!
> I miss @grapefruitmarmalade he hasn't swung by for ages! I think he was doing a Purple strain last time he was here, surely cropped by now.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 10, 2017)

This site has been down for ages. How's everyone doing ?


----------



## THCBrain (Feb 10, 2017)

Got myself a little 315 cmh yesterday looking forward to seeing some better results how's your plant doing?


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 12, 2017)

hey stickman just popped in to see how things are going


----------



## calliandra (Feb 12, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> This site has been down for ages. How's everyone doing ?


heya Matty!
Yeah I think it was all week long? sheez lol
Still working myself through to building a grow room here haha
What about you? You've got some girlys in flower haven't you? 
Cheers!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 13, 2017)

calliandra said:


> heya Matty!
> Yeah I think it was all week long? sheez lol
> Still working myself through to building a grow room here haha
> What about you? You've got some girlys in flower haven't you?
> Cheers!


still no pics hope your new room is coming along good


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 13, 2017)

calliandra said:


> heya Matty!
> Yeah I think it was all week long? sheez lol
> Still working myself through to building a grow room here haha
> What about you? You've got some girlys in flower haven't you?
> Cheers!


Hey Cali. Yes into flower now. Have had a few issues with low temps wth the cold. Still they're moving along nicely all be it a little slow.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm thinking maybe because the site problems I can't see your new pics of the little one @TheStickMan 

Hope everyones doing well, I'm onto a project similar to you @calliandra . Getting a new tent set up in my grow room. Going to get vegging on Blue Dream any day now! Things changed and moving won't be as planned so I'm going to just up my grow setup at my current place. 

I would prefer to do some cloning now that I have two tents but the thought of getting into growing in soil to keep a mother going just overwhelms me. The more I think about it though I really should go that route. To clone you really just cut a branch off, put some clone gel on it and I could stick it into a Rapid Rooter(rooter dirt like plug) and put it into my DWC system that keeps the plugs moist right? Looks like cloners are literally exactly what I use normally for my dwc vegging, looks like I should buy some sort of clear plastic dome to put over them though.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 13, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> I'm thinking maybe because the site problems I can't see your new pics of the little one @TheStickMan
> 
> Hope everyones doing well, I'm onto a project similar to you @calliandra . Getting a new tent set up in my grow room. Going to get vegging on Blue Dream any day now! Things changed and moving won't be as planned so I'm going to just up my grow setup at my current place.
> 
> I would prefer to do some cloning now that I have two tents but the thought of getting into growing in soil to keep a mother going just overwhelms me. The more I think about it though I really should go that route. To clone you really just cut a branch off, put some clone gel on it and I could stick it into a Rapid Rooter(rooter dirt like plug) and put it into my DWC system that keeps the plugs moist right? Looks like cloners are literally exactly what I use normally for my dwc vegging, looks like I should buy some sort of clear plastic dome to put over them though.


I've gotten back into cloning lately I have my next round cloned I don't keep mother plants I clone off whatever I'm growing right when I flip get them rooted & veg in rockwool blocks while the stuff in my room finishes & repeat I use a dome & a heat mat & rockwool cubes it's pretty simple it sucks not being able to post pics


----------



## THCBrain (Feb 14, 2017)

Cut branch - cut 45 degree angle - dip in clonex or other rooting hormone - insert into plug or cube - into a propagator - 7-14 days later they'll have roots, that's how I do it hope it helps.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Tumble weeds


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hey guys is anyone posting on here anymore? I miss you all


----------



## 420Barista (Feb 26, 2017)

pics are back and working


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 26, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Hey guys is anyone posting on here anymore? I miss you all


I fucking gave up on it mate, its been offline for ages!! I was thinking about jumping ship to one of the other forums, but glad this is back up and running! 
How are you mate?


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 26, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Got myself a little 315 cmh yesterday looking forward to seeing some better results how's your plant doing?


Nice one, which light did you get? 
She did alright, not great, pulled 10/11 ounce off her, turns out she had root rot, expected a lot more off her, fingers crossed for this run! What you got in the garden now?


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 26, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman just popped in to see how things are going


Hey up Herk, just come back and it seems things are back to normal, pics are working. How ya doing and hows the girls?!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 26, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> I'm thinking maybe because the site problems I can't see your new pics of the little one @TheStickMan
> 
> Hope everyones doing well, I'm onto a project similar to you @calliandra . Getting a new tent set up in my grow room. Going to get vegging on Blue Dream any day now! Things changed and moving won't be as planned so I'm going to just up my grow setup at my current place.
> 
> I would prefer to do some cloning now that I have two tents but the thought of getting into growing in soil to keep a mother going just overwhelms me. The more I think about it though I really should go that route. To clone you really just cut a branch off, put some clone gel on it and I could stick it into a Rapid Rooter(rooter dirt like plug) and put it into my DWC system that keeps the plugs moist right? Looks like cloners are literally exactly what I use normally for my dwc vegging, looks like I should buy some sort of clear plastic dome to put over them though.


Hello mate, how are you? Looks like pics are back up and running mate, I don't have any recents but they should all be on the last couple of pages, not much to see really. 
So you've popped the Blue Dream?!! How far along is she? You got the mutant blueberry leaves yet?!!! 
And hows the rest of the team doing? You must be in like week 5 now or summat?


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 26, 2017)

Looks like we are back up and running then! 
Hope everybody is well and hope your plants are too


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 26, 2017)

420Barista said:


> pics are back and working


What you growing these days?


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 26, 2017)

@Fevs what you growing now?


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 26, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Hey up Herk, just come back and it seems things are back to normal, pics are working. How ya doing and hows the girls?!


hey stickman good to hear from you as for my girls they're doing good I made a mistake in flipping too soon but I'll do much better this grow


----------



## Fevs (Feb 26, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> @Fevs what you growing now?


Just finishing up a grow. All got to be chopped by about 10th march. Some auto's, some photo's, regs, fems. Nice variety.

1st 2 pics are my cmh grow. daylight and agro lamp + blurple leds. 4ft area. These are flying. These photo's are old, like 10 days old. These are seriously fat now and still have about 10 days. I've unplugged a load of lights today. Drop the temps so I don't get bud rot. I'm going cob real soon. Just moving home too in April, so I'll have a gap in my growing. I'm taking some time out to train my whippet puppy. She rocks! 4 months and 3 weeks old, so she is very playful lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 27, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I fucking gave up on it mate, its been offline for ages!! I was thinking about jumping ship to one of the other forums, but glad this is back up and running!
> How are you mate?


Mate I'm well. And you ? Yep it's been off-line for weeks. Fuckn shite. I would check every day for posts and couldn't get on. Anyway how's the Dream doing ? I'm well into flower now and they're doing well.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 27, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman good to hear from you as for my girls they're doing good I made a mistake in flipping too soon but I'll do much better this growView attachment 3895129View attachment 3895130


Sweet Herk


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 27, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Just finishing up a grow. All got to be chopped by about 10th march. Some auto's, some photo's, regs, fems. Nice variety.
> 
> 1st 2 pics are my cmh grow. daylight and agro lamp + blurple leds. 4ft area. These are flying. These photo's are old, like 10 days old. These are seriously fat now and still have about 10 days. I've unplugged a load of lights today. Drop the temps so I don't get bud rot. I'm going cob real soon. Just moving home too in April, so I'll have a gap in my growing. I'm taking some time out to train my whippet puppy. She rocks! 4 months and 3 weeks old, so she is very playful lol
> 
> View attachment 3895154 View attachment 3895155 View attachment 3895157 View attachment 3895158


Nice one


----------



## THCBrain (Feb 27, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice one, which light did you get?
> She did alright, not great, pulled 10/11 ounce off her, turns out she had root rot, expected a lot more off her, fingers crossed for this run! What you got in the garden now?


I got the one that does both spectrums can never remember the name/number of it, I have a mystery strain running in one tent and special kush in another under a 600 just got myself 2 10w led floodlights without the pir for my clone tent they keep it warm enough and provide enough light for babies!!


----------



## Fevs (Feb 27, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nice one


Check out this new strain dog!! 

Definitely worth a break in growing to train her!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 27, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Check out this new strain dog!!
> 
> Definitely worth a break in growing to train her!
> 
> View attachment 3895787 View attachment 3895788


those dogs are so fast on their feet good luck with the training!!!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 27, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Hello mate, how are you? Looks like pics are back up and running mate, I don't have any recents but they should all be on the last couple of pages, not much to see really.
> So you've popped the Blue Dream?!! How far along is she? You got the mutant blueberry leaves yet?!!!
> And hows the rest of the team doing? You must be in like week 5 now or summat?


Wooooo finally back, holy shit man!

Doing good though, hope the same for you! Blue Dream will be peaking her lil head out of the plug today(so only a couple days since I planted)! Likewise with Blue Mystic. I decided to go ahead and drop the original cloning idea and just go with cloning off my vegged plants right before I slip them into flower, that way I can keep genetics in play if they turn out good. 

Pineapple Fields is doing good, the plant towards the front of my tent looks like a totally different plant than the one in the back so I'm starting to wonder if I lost track of where which strains were and maybe one of them is Starbud still? Who knows! The one in the back is very wimpy looking, not creating the standard cone shaped cola's, rather just nuggets here and there. Won't yeild much off her, gunna have to rely on the one in the front of the tent. I'll throw pics up after this post, they're on my phone and i'm on comp. Oh and she's almost 7 weeks now, really just waiting for the lower buds to finish up because the tops are pretty solid and cloudy trichs.

Also ordered some beans from attitude! They just got my cash in the mail today so order will be shipping soon. Unfortunately with Rollitup being down the whole month I wasn't able to research strains as much as I'd like so I just kinda picked some ones I had written down from my last research. Ended up going with a lot of Bomb Seeds, figured they have some quality genetics after seeings your hash bomb and they have great marketing lol Figured instead of picking a cheese strain or a bubblegum strain elsewhere i'd just try em all off Bombs genetics.

Here's the order:
G13 - Pineapple Express
G13 - Skunk #1
G13 - C99 
Bomb - Big Bomb
Bomb - Atomic Bomb
Bomb - Bubble Bomb
Bomb - Kush Bomb
Bomb - Hash Bomb
Bomb - Cherry Bomb
Bomb - Cheese Bomb
Dinafem - Critical + 2.0
DNA - Golden Lemons 

Freebie -
Dinafem - Blue Cheese
Deliscious Seeds - Cotton Candy
Dutch Passion - Auto Glueberry OG
Reserva Privada - OG Kush #18


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 27, 2017)

First up, Blue dream just stuck her head out. Blue mystic will probably stick out tomorrow.

Then Pineapple Fields. As you can see, one plant is making cone shaped cola's and the other is just doing nug patches...
And I'm working on the heat issue you can see in the leaves, shouldn't have let her stretch so high.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Wooooo finally back, holy shit man!
> 
> Doing good though, hope the same for you! Blue Dream will be peaking her lil head out of the plug today(so only a couple days since I planted)! Likewise with Blue Mystic. I decided to go ahead and drop the original cloning idea and just go with cloning off my vegged plants right before I slip them into flower, that way I can keep genetics in play if they turn out good.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate. I have a cherry bomb in flower now. It's really on the Sativa side of the house. Really long thin leaves. Not a big yielder at all. To be fair though there is frost all over it, more than all the other plants. I'll try and get some pics for ya.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> First up, Blue dream just stuck her head out. Blue mystic will probably stick out tomorrow.
> 
> Then Pineapple Fields. As you can see, one plant is making cone shaped cola's and the other is just doing nug patches...
> And I'm working on the heat issue you can see in the leaves, shouldn't have let her stretch so high.


Do you have heat issues at all in your tent??


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 28, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nice one mate. I have a cherry bomb in flower now. It's really on the Sativa side of the house. Really long thin leaves. Not a big yielder at all. To be fair though there is frost all over it, more than all the other plants. I'll try and get some pics for ya.


Oh nice, have you done any other bomb strains?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 28, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Do you have heat issues at all in your tent??


Yeah, the 600w is really toasty so it's a tough balance. It's funny because I have a heater in my res warming the water because it gets too cold but at the same time I'm trying to cool the canopy off. If the canopy wasn't so tall I would be better off, unfortunately with how I grew this one it stretched more than I should have allowed. I even have U bolts holding the light fixture to the top bar of the tent just to gain an extra couple inches over the typical yo-yo's because its just too tall this time around.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Oh nice, have you done any other bomb strains?


Yes mate I have. I've done a Berry Bomb before. I love Bomb seeds, although I'm a little disappointed with the yield on this one. I did read that this one could go either way on the strain side of things. You my have a better experience with her. Nonetheless I have a guy who wants her when she's done, so not so bad.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Yeah, the 600w is really toasty so it's a tough balance. It's funny because I have a heater in my res warming the water because it gets too cold but at the same time I'm trying to cool the canopy off. If the canopy wasn't so tall I would be better off, unfortunately with how I grew this one it stretched more than I should have allowed. I even have U bolts holding the light fixture to the top bar of the tent just to gain an extra couple inches over the typical yo-yo's because its just too tall this time around.


Mate it's a juggling act isn't it?? I have the opposite with my grows. I have really cold temperatures and need a heater when it's lights out. So I require 2 heaters just to keep my temps right. This then puts my RH into a very low position. Can't fucking win


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 1, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Yes mate I have. I've done a Berry Bomb before. I love Bomb seeds, although I'm a little disappointed with the yield on this one. I did read that this one could go either way on the strain side of things. You my have a better experience with her. Nonetheless I have a guy who wants her when she's done, so not so bad.


Gotcha, yeah I'll prolly run that one with another one that yeild some more to help out on the final yeild.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 1, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate it's a juggling act isn't it?? I have the opposite with my grows. I have really cold temperatures and need a heater when it's lights out. So I require 2 heaters just to keep my temps right. This then puts my RH into a very low position. Can't fucking win


Such a pain in the ass man, I've dealt with every single heat and cold issue. Last spring I had a heater running in the basement too, but now with my second tent running the 250w, that basically acts as my heater. So now I have to juggle that too, it's going to be a real hot time down there when summer rolls around! Honestly the hardest part of growing is figuring out how to keep the environment where it should be, especially with such differences in outdoor weather changes.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Such a pain in the ass man, I've dealt with every single heat and cold issue. Last spring I had a heater running in the basement too, but now with my second tent running the 250w, that basically acts as my heater. So now I have to juggle that too, it's going to be a real hot time down there when summer rolls around! Honestly the hardest part of growing is figuring out how to keep the environment where it should be, especially with such differences in outdoor weather changes.


Mate your so right. I just turned my lights on and it was 18c fuck. A little low, but now lights are on it should get up to 24c or so. Sorry not sure what that is in F


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Gotcha, yeah I'll prolly run that one with another one that yeild some more to help out on the final yeild.


Mate it's a nice looking strain ok, but buds are spread apart. They are putting on the weight now and look to be finishing quicker than the indicas. Happy days


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman good to hear from you as for my girls they're doing good I made a mistake in flipping too soon but I'll do much better this growView attachment 3895129View attachment 3895130


Jesus, time has flown! Nice bush there mate!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 1, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Just finishing up a grow. All got to be chopped by about 10th march. Some auto's, some photo's, regs, fems. Nice variety.
> 
> 1st 2 pics are my cmh grow. daylight and agro lamp + blurple leds. 4ft area. These are flying. These photo's are old, like 10 days old. These are seriously fat now and still have about 10 days. I've unplugged a load of lights today. Drop the temps so I don't get bud rot. I'm going cob real soon. Just moving home too in April, so I'll have a gap in my growing. I'm taking some time out to train my whippet puppy. She rocks! 4 months and 3 weeks old, so she is very playful lol
> 
> View attachment 3895154 View attachment 3895155 View attachment 3895157 View attachment 3895158


Some lovely looking plants there mate, what do you yield on average per grow?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 1, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate I'm well. And you ? Yep it's been off-line for weeks. Fuckn shite. I would check every day for posts and couldn't get on. Anyway how's the Dream doing ? I'm well into flower now and they're doing well.


Yeah mate I'm sound thanks, busy as owt at minute, hardly ever home. She was looking good last weekend, snapped one of the main tops though for fuck sake! Haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 1, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> I got the one that does both spectrums can never remember the name/number of it, I have a mystery strain running in one tent and special kush in another under a 600 just got myself 2 10w led floodlights without the pir for my clone tent they keep it warm enough and provide enough light for babies!!


Sounds good mate, get some pictures up!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 1, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Check out this new strain dog!!
> 
> Definitely worth a break in growing to train her!
> 
> View attachment 3895787 View attachment 3895788


 Oh wow! Look at that little beauty! She's gorgeous! Lovely dogs whippets! You are gonna have your hands full for a while, definitely worth it! Keep us updated with pics of her please mate, be great to see her grow up!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow you've got some great seeds there mate and nice one with the Golden Lwmons haha


Anon Emaus said:


> Wooooo finally back, holy shit man!
> 
> Doing good though, hope the same for you! Blue Dream will be peaking her lil head out of the plug today(so only a couple days since I planted)! Likewise with Blue Mystic. I decided to go ahead and drop the original cloning idea and just go with cloning off my vegged plants right before I slip them into flower, that way I can keep genetics in play if they turn out good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fevs (Mar 1, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Some lovely looking plants there mate, what do you yield on average per grow?


I never weigh up. Weird, but I just cannot be fucked. I always harvest a few here and a few there, so it never really ends to do a weigh in.

Pretty good yields by eye. I've kept a medium size village going for the past few months on my last batch. I'm downsizing things though, so things are changing for me and for the village lol


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 1, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Jesus, time has flown! Nice bush there mate!


this is what they look like from the top I'm going back with this strain next grow my clones I took had some issues but I saved them


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 2, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah mate I'm sound thanks, busy as owt at minute, hardly ever home. She was looking good last weekend, snapped one of the main tops though for fuck sake! Haha


Is she still kick'n?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 2, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate your so right. I just turned my lights on and it was 18c fuck. A little low, but now lights are on it should get up to 24c or so. Sorry not sure what that is in F


My low before the 250w was down at like 13c, that's where my water will sit without the heater too. My canopy is sitting at a 30c and was even higher before I upped the fan speed. It's really only my one plant getting the most burn, the ones leaves are all curled up but the other plant leaves are fine. Always one with a problem!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 2, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> this is what they look like from the top I'm going back with this strain next grow my clones I took had some issues but I saved themView attachment 3897452


Very nice! What do you run your clones in?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 2, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Wow you've got some great seeds there mate and nice one with the Golden Lwmons haha


So many to choose from it's crazy, lol hell yeah, hoping to cash in on that one!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 2, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate it's a nice looking strain ok, but buds are spread apart. They are putting on the weight now and look to be finishing quicker than the indicas. Happy days


Throw some pics up, yeah i hate those patchy buds, dealing with the same thing on my one plant now, gunna hurt my yield tremendously


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 2, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Very nice! What do you run your clones in?


I clone in rock wool cubes for the most part but I've even cloned in those peat jiffy pucks those root riot plugs work good too but I like the rock wool best


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 2, 2017)

Pictures as requested, my mystery plants.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 2, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Pictures as requested, my mystery plants.View attachment 3898243 View attachment 3898244 View attachment 3898245 View attachment 3898246


Nice bush


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 3, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Nice bush


Bushes, but yeah thanks Matt


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 3, 2017)

Fevs said:


> I never weigh up. Weird, but I just cannot be fucked. I always harvest a few here and a few there, so it never really ends to do a weigh in.
> 
> Pretty good yields by eye. I've kept a medium size village going for the past few months on my last batch. I'm downsizing things though, so things are changing for me and for the village lol


Yeah I've noticed you always have a lot on the go! How many rooms or tents do you have and how many lights? 
Poor village lol they'll just see you walking your whippet now with your flat cap on wondering where all the bud is! haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> this is what they look like from the top I'm going back with this strain next grow my clones I took had some issues but I saved themView attachment 3897452


Fantastic looking canopy that Herk, well done!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 3, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Is she still kick'n?


She is indeed mate, just got back and yeah she has grown a bit in the past week, think shes had 3 week veg now. Will get a photo up later or int mornin.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 3, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Pictures as requested, my mystery plants.View attachment 3898243 View attachment 3898244 View attachment 3898245 View attachment 3898246


Beauties them mate! What are they, clones from a local?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 3, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate your so right. I just turned my lights on and it was 18c fuck. A little low, but now lights are on it should get up to 24c or so. Sorry not sure what that is in F


They sound like good temperatures them mate. I bought a little humidifier for veg, it worked wonders, kept it between 50 and 70%, can adjust it as well. Gonna see how she does without it now shes bigger.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 3, 2017)

Here she is, the bushy sod. 3 weeks into veg and crying out for some LST.
As is tradition, I accidently snapped off one of the two main tops lol they are just so thick and hard, they can't withstand me drunkenly pissing about with them! 
Been topped everywhere twice and think I will top again once more. 
Need to thread in the net again for fuck sake, absolute bastard of a job, really pisses me off, I accidently cut it last time I chopped. Dick head.


----------



## Fevs (Mar 3, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah I've noticed you always have a lot on the go! How many rooms or tents do you have and how many lights?
> Poor village lol they'll just see you walking your whippet now with your flat cap on wondering where all the bud is! haha


5ft tent with 1000w hps, two 4ft tents, one with 630 cmh and had leds in. One high cbd grow with 600w hps + leds. a 3ft tent with cmh, 2.5ft tent with elite Cinderella mother.

Just checked my electric, £840 for the last 2 months. Wtf man lol

Yeah that village has had it easy, I've been giving them organic stinking dank frosty weed for ages. They used to have this weed that they called mud bud, before I came along. I even have high cbd strains for those who suffer with their mental health. They've never had it so good!

Life's too short to work too hard though. Time is without doubt far more valuable than money.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 4, 2017)

Fevs said:


> 5ft tent with 1000w hps, two 4ft tents, one with 630 cmh and had leds in. One high cbd grow with 600w hps + leds. a 3ft tent with cmh, 2.5ft tent with elite Cinderella mother.
> 
> Just checked my electric, £840 for the last 2 months. Wtf man lol
> 
> ...


Thats insane mate! And £420 a month is quite fitting! 4 20 and all that shite! Haha
Mud bud?! Where abouts in the UK was this? And I love what you do mate, growing the CBD strains for people that need it.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 4, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Do I fuckin smell or summat?! Had fuck loads of notifications on here, as soon as I write summat theres fuck all!!


hey stickman it's good to see you I know you've been busy I have a new rule as far as training plants & that's not to train after the 4th or 5th beer depending on how good the beer is your plant looks good I'm really getting happy with my double dream which is 75%blue dream & 25% stardawg they're starting to smell like blueberry muffins &2plants


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman it's good to see you I know you've been busy I have a new rule as far as training plants & that's not to train after the 4th or 5th beer depending on how good the beer is your plant looks good I'm really getting happy with my double dream which is 75%blue dream & 25% stardawg they're starting to smell like blueberry muffins &2plantsView attachment 3899616View attachment 3899617View attachment 3899618View attachment 3899619


They look immense mate, proper off the hook! You using the same LED?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 4, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> They look immense mate, proper off the hook! You using the same LED?


yeah I'm using the same led as last grow but I took a piece of white paper & moved it around under the light until I seen it get dimmer & built the Scrog to fit the footprint of the light as it has 2 rows of 3 lights each I had to make the Scrog wider than it was deep roughly 1 meter wide-x- 2/3 meter deep 2 plants side-by-side fills it pretty good veg time was 42 days my led draws 340w. this will be my first grow begging to end with it but so far it looks like it's going to do good & I have the setup I'm gonna run with


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 4, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Here she is, the bushy sod. 3 weeks into veg and crying out for some LST.
> As is tradition, I accidently snapped off one of the two main tops lol they are just so thick and hard, they can't withstand me drunkenly pissing about with them!
> Been topped everywhere twice and think I will top again once more.
> Need to thread in the net again for fuck sake, absolute bastard of a job, really pisses me off, I accidently cut it last time I chopped. Dick head. View attachment 3899003 View attachment 3899004 View attachment 3899005


Lookin good, i should be there in a couple weeks!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman it's good to see you I know you've been busy I have a new rule as far as training plants & that's not to train after the 4th or 5th beer depending on how good the beer is your plant looks good I'm really getting happy with my double dream which is 75%blue dream & 25% stardawg they're starting to smell like blueberry muffins &2plantsView attachment 3899616View attachment 3899617View attachment 3899618View attachment 3899619


Thats awesome herk! What was your last yeild with this size scrog?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 4, 2017)

Scheduling harvest on pineapple fields next weekend, have a feelin its gunna be a quality smoke


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 4, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Thats awesome herk! What was your last yeild with this size scrog?


this is the first grow with the larger Scrog as well as the first grow using the led from start to Finnish last grow was the single headband that didn't yield only got 7-1/4 oz I'm looking to do considerably better this round Scrog is 42 x 30 due to its width & the footprint of the light I'm running 2 plants side by side & have both buckets hooked to a recirculating res. I'm growing doubledream clone only from purple city genetics they're about 75% blue dream 25% stardawg today is 2 weeks of flower 5 weeks since the flip


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> this is the first grow with the larger Scrog as well as the first grow using the led from start to Finnish last grow was the single headband that didn't yield only got 7-1/4 oz I'm looking to do considerably better this round Scrog is 42 x 30 due to its width & the footprint of the light I'm running 2 plants side by side & have both buckets hooked to a recirculating res. I'm growing doubledream clone only from purple city genetics they're about 75% blue dream 25% stardawg today is 2 weeks of flower 5 weeks since the flipView attachment 3899850


Sweet man, thats gunna be an awesome yeild and great genetics. What light are you running now?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 4, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Sweet man, thats gunna be an awesome yeild and great genetics. What light are you running now?


Johnson cx-6 it's a 6 cob light @ 340w.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Johnson cx-6 it's a 6 cob light @ 340w.


Interesting, i havnt really seen any cob grows yet


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 4, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Interesting, i havnt really seen any cob grows yet


it's supposed to replace a 600w hps while only drawing 340w at the wall timber growlights has some really nice lights for a better price


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> it's supposed to replace a 600w hps while only drawing 340w at the wall timber growlights has some really nice lights for a better price


Danm thats nice. Less heat would be my favorite


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 5, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> They sound like good temperatures them mate. I bought a little humidifier for veg, it worked wonders, kept it between 50 and 70%, can adjust it as well. Gonna see how she does without it now shes bigger.


Yes not bad temps. I read recently the 18 is the lowest nite temp you should at. It was 23 just now when the lights went out. So all good. Yes I have a humidifier also for seedlings and early veg. They are a good help.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 5, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Here she is, the bushy sod. 3 weeks into veg and crying out for some LST.
> As is tradition, I accidently snapped off one of the two main tops lol they are just so thick and hard, they can't withstand me drunkenly pissing about with them!
> Been topped everywhere twice and think I will top again once more.
> Need to thread in the net again for fuck sake, absolute bastard of a job, really pisses me off, I accidently cut it last time I chopped. Dick head. View attachment 3899003 View attachment 3899004 View attachment 3899005


Nice one mate. The bushy little fucker that she is


----------



## Fevs (Mar 5, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Thats insane mate! And £420 a month is quite fitting! 4 20 and all that shite! Haha
> Mud bud?! Where abouts in the UK was this? And I love what you do mate, growing the CBD strains for people that need it.


lol at 420 comment. Very fitting. I'm in the south west of the UK. Yeah I have some more high cbd plants that I just chopped. I've been up all night harvesting. It's 9am now. Check these fat ladies + some slender ladies lol My back is killing me lol I trimmed all this bud tonight with no help... Took me 7 hours + I have a spin pro.

       

Still got these 4 crème mandarin auto's and 2 others to do tonight...


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 5, 2017)

Fevs said:


> lol at 420 comment. Very fitting. I'm in the south west of the UK. Yeah I have some more high cbd plants that I just chopped. I've been up all night harvesting. It's 9am now. Check these fat ladies + some slender ladies lol My back is killing me lol I trimmed all this bud tonight with no help... Took me 7 hours + I have a spin pro.
> 
> View attachment 3899981 View attachment 3899982 View attachment 3899983 View attachment 3899984 View attachment 3899985View attachment 3899986 View attachment 3899987 View attachment 3899988 View attachment 3899989
> 
> ...


Danm nice Fevs!! 
Hahaha i'm the exact same way, always harvest alone and it takes 6-7 hour and my back kills me by the end! We need some kind of custom built trimming chair lol

Is that Grimm's C99 or G13's? I just bought a pack of G13's C99, i think brothers grimm was either sold out or only regulars(i only get fems).


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 5, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Danm thats nice. Less heat would be my favorite


the timber framed series 400w. 4-cob vero 29v-7 is rated to run a 1 meter square area gets my vote mine is rated to flower a 3x4 so far I like the cob led I run a Home Depot 8" fan in the summer to exhaust heat as I have no ac & no plans to install one


----------



## Fevs (Mar 5, 2017)

Brothers Grimm C'99. It's very nice. Got some jarred for over 2 months, so it's lovely.

I'm doing Blimburn seeds Cindy next, which is what I consider the 'Holy Grail' of cannabis. Pineapple x Grapefruit 

I don't want to pay anybody to help at harvest, I quite enjoy it. For me it ain't a social occasion! The more it hurts, the more buds I got lol


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the timber framed series 400w. 4-cob vero 29v-7 is rated to run a 1 meter square area gets my vote mine is rated to flower a 3x4 so far I like the cob led I run a Home Depot 8" fan in the summer to exhaust heat as I have no ac & no plans to install one


Gotcha, very interesting


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 6, 2017)

Fevs said:


> Brothers Grimm C'99. It's very nice. Got some jarred for over 2 months, so it's lovely.
> 
> I'm doing Blimburn seeds Cindy next, which is what I consider the 'Holy Grail' of cannabis. Pineapple x Grapefruit
> 
> I don't want to pay anybody to help at harvest, I quite enjoy it. For me it ain't a social occasion! The more it hurts, the more buds I got lol


Nice, whenever I research for strains I always end up coming across C99 one way or another.

Nice, sounds fuckin tastey!

haha Very true! Nothing better than seeing those beautiful manicured buds!


----------



## Fevs (Mar 7, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Nice, whenever I research for strains I always end up coming across C99 one way or another.
> 
> Nice, sounds fuckin tastey!
> 
> haha Very true! Nothing better than seeing those beautiful manicured buds!


With Blimburn Cindy, things are just a bit different. I have ptsd and all strains effect me in a good way or a bad way. No strain I have ever had has come close to Blimburn Cindy. I feel when I have that, I don't even have mental health problems. I'm the best I'll ever be, right there and then, when I'm wasted on Cindy.

Motivation and energy flow through my veins! My hearing and sight is sharpened! I get shit done that I normally can't be fucked to do! That particular version is what we all strive for! Just because it fem and cheap people don't think it will be the best weed they have had!

Other strains just taste nice, or smell nice. Blimburn Cindy is imo the cure for depression and other mental illnesses!

I have grown Brothers Grimm, Blimburn and Female Seeds. They are all very different!

Blimburn seeds Cindy is in it's own class!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 7, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Scheduling harvest on pineapple fields next weekend, have a feelin its gunna be a quality smoke


She looks gorgeous, got some great colours on her!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 7, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> this is the first grow with the larger Scrog as well as the first grow using the led from start to Finnish last grow was the single headband that didn't yield only got 7-1/4 oz I'm looking to do considerably better this round Scrog is 42 x 30 due to its width & the footprint of the light I'm running 2 plants side by side & have both buckets hooked to a recirculating res. I'm growing doubledream clone only from purple city genetics they're about 75% blue dream 25% stardawg today is 2 weeks of flower 5 weeks since the flipView attachment 3899850


They look wicked mate, how many times did you top em? I'm going for 3 times this time around, an't remember what I normally do, I think it was teice last time.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 7, 2017)

Fevs said:


> lol at 420 comment. Very fitting. I'm in the south west of the UK. Yeah I have some more high cbd plants that I just chopped. I've been up all night harvesting. It's 9am now. Check these fat ladies + some slender ladies lol My back is killing me lol I trimmed all this bud tonight with no help... Took me 7 hours + I have a spin pro.
> 
> View attachment 3899981 View attachment 3899982 View attachment 3899983 View attachment 3899984 View attachment 3899985View attachment 3899986 View attachment 3899987 View attachment 3899988 View attachment 3899989
> 
> ...


Now thats a harvest! Some great looking bud as well! 
What do you think to the spin pro? I'm thinking of getting one after changing my drying technique, I now trim wet and dry on the net. That rhymed haha 
Do they damage the bud much and do they leave nice looking buds when they are dry?


----------



## Fevs (Mar 7, 2017)

The spin pro is just about the best purchase I have ever made in growing! Normally I cannot walk for 2 days after a harvest. Literally my back was fucked, staying up for 3-4 nights nearly in tears lmao It would affect my family life as I wasn't sleeping for days.

Now I just cut off a branch, trim off the fan laves, then trim the bud so the is no stem at all showing. Then they get a perfect cut. I decarboxylate the trim I catch in the spin pro and add it to the weed I make the rso with. So it doesn't go to waste. Occasionally I grow a plant where I must hand trim. Like my recent trainwreck, just stunning, so took the exra time to hand trim. It's a nice choice, but 19/20 plants I'll do in the spin pro.

It's without doubt worth the money!

Yeah it cost more than the other manual trimmers... But it's worth every penny!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 7, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> They look wicked mate, how many times did you top em? I'm going for 3 times this time around, an't remember what I normally do, I think it was teice last time.


I topped 4 times which I thought was enough considering it's bluedream dominant (75%) strain they actually smell like blueberry with a hint of vanilla so far I think that could change later perhaps


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 7, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Danm thats nice. Less heat would be my favorite


I'll have an honest evaluation at the end of this grow if the led is all that or just hype so far I'm happy but it ain't over till the final product is weighed & evaluated


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 7, 2017)

Fevs said:


> The spin pro is just about the best purchase I have ever made in growing! Normally I cannot walk for 2 days after a harvest. Literally my back was fucked, staying up for 3-4 nights nearly in tears lmao It would affect my family life as I wasn't sleeping for days.
> 
> Now I just cut off a branch, trim off the fan laves, then trim the bud so the is no stem at all showing. Then they get a perfect cut. I decarboxylate the trim I catch in the spin pro and add it to the weed I make the rso with. So it doesn't go to waste. Occasionally I grow a plant where I must hand trim. Like my recent trainwreck, just stunning, so took the exra time to hand trim. It's a nice choice, but 19/20 plants I'll do in the spin pro.
> 
> ...


I want one deffoes! But £250 seems a bit steep, but then again when have I ever scrimped on price?!! I always buy the top quality stuff: buy cheap ya buy twice! Fuck it, I'm getting one. 
I absolutely love the pain of chopping but it always comes to a point where you run out of beers and need to go to shop and you smell like a Vietnese gook factory.
I apologise to any gooks reading this.
Soz.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 7, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I topped 4 times which I thought was enough considering it's bluedream dominant (75%) strain they actually smell like blueberry with a hint of vanilla so far I think that could change later perhaps


Whats the transition period like Herk, do they stretch much?


----------



## Fevs (Mar 7, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I want one deffoes! But £250 seems a bit steep, but then again when have I ever scrimped on price?!! I always buy the top quality stuff: buy cheap ya buy twice! Fuck it, I'm getting one.
> I absolutely love the pain of chopping but it always comes to a point where you run out of beers and need to go to shop and you smell like a Vietnese gook factory.
> I apologise to any gooks reading this.
> Soz.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 7, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Whats the transition period like Herk, do they stretch much?


Mine took 3 weeks from the flip to show flowers I didn't get a great amount of stretch I was expecting more my Scrog handled it good sierranevadica has the same blue dream you have & he doesn't Scrog his or mainline either some of his turns a beautiful purple color I've got a rarer version of this that stays shorter it's from purple city genetics & it is crossed bluedream-x-stardawg & then backcrossed to bluedream again my cut stays a bit shorter


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 7, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Mine took 3 weeks from the flip to show flowers I didn't get a great amount of stretch I was expecting more my Scrog handled it good sierranevadica has the same blue dream you have & he doesn't Scrog his or mainline either some of his turns a beautiful purple color


Good to know Herk, she's getting plentyof veg then, i wanna grow a big dirty ass plant!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 7, 2017)

hey stickman I think this is gonna be the strain that turns my luck around & as soon as this hits good I'm firing up a second grow pretty much identical with another led as it's cheap to operate for what I spent to run my 600hps I can run 2 leds I could sure use some extra bartering material I hit & it's gone then it's a long haul to next harvest I'm wanting to split that dry time up I cloned this so I'm going back with it again


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 7, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Good to know Herk, she's getting plentyof veg then, i wanna grow a big dirty ass plant!


me too !!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 8, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman I think this is gonna be the strain that turns my luck around & as soon as this hits good I'm firing up a second grow pretty much identical with another led as it's cheap to operate for what I spent to run my 600hps I can run 2 leds I could sure use some extra bartering material I hit & it's gone then it's a long haul to next harvest I'm wanting to split that dry time up I cloned this so I'm going back with it again


I wish you all the best mate, you've definitely got a csnopy for great potential


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 8, 2017)

Finally had chance to do a bit of LST today, was going to lace the screen up as well, but long story short I got the face on with it and fucked it off lol so not sure if I'm going to scrog this time or just let her do what she wants. I'm back at the weekend so will have a bit more time and patience, I need to unzip all sides of the tent to be able to get to the back and thread tbe string through.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Fevs said:


> lol at 420 comment. Very fitting. I'm in the south west of the UK. Yeah I have some more high cbd plants that I just chopped. I've been up all night harvesting. It's 9am now. Check these fat ladies + some slender ladies lol My back is killing me lol I trimmed all this bud tonight with no help... Took me 7 hours + I have a spin pro.
> 
> View attachment 3899981 View attachment 3899982 View attachment 3899983 View attachment 3899984 View attachment 3899985View attachment 3899986 View attachment 3899987 View attachment 3899988 View attachment 3899989
> 
> ...


That's fuckn awesome mate I like it


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 8, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Finally had chance to do a bit of LST today, was going to lace the screen up as well, but long story short I got the face on with it and fucked it off lol so not sure if I'm going to scrog this time or just let her do what she wants. I'm back at the weekend so will have a bit more time and patience, I need to unzip all sides of the tent to be able to get to the back and thread tbe string through.View attachment 3902190 View attachment 3902191


You certainly tore her a new twat Stick my old mate


----------



## calliandra (Mar 8, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Finally had chance to do a bit of LST today, was going to lace the screen up as well, but long story short I got the face on with it and fucked it off lol so not sure if I'm going to scrog this time or just let her do what she wants. I'm back at the weekend so will have a bit more time and patience, I need to unzip all sides of the tent to be able to get to the back and thread tbe string through.View attachment 3902190 View attachment 3902191


ah don't bother, you can train her outwards wihout all that threading too 
She's looking better, more relaxed haha
Cheers!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 9, 2017)

A few happy snaps of week 6 of flower


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 9, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> You certainly tore her a new twat Stick my old mate


Pmsl yeah looks pretty brutal mate, I'll stick on a photo of her recovery tomorrow


----------



## Fevs (Mar 9, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3902537 View attachment 3902538 View attachment 3902539 View attachment 3902540 View attachment 3902541 A few happy snaps of week 6 of flower


Lovely looking plants


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 9, 2017)

calliandra said:


> ah don't bother, you can train her outwards wihout all that threading too
> She's looking better, more relaxed haha
> Cheers!


Thank you, she is definitely looking the part! And I've just thought on, I can't open the tent up cos the main zip is fucked at the bottom, if I do I can't zip it up again! So balls to that and balls to Bud Box Tents if you're reading this, fuckers!!
Could just buy one of those stretchy nets and pin it in place. We'll see.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 9, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3902537 View attachment 3902538 View attachment 3902539 View attachment 3902540 View attachment 3902541 A few happy snaps of week 6 of flower


They are beauties those mate, what are the tall lasses at the back? And how long till chop? I imagine they will all be different?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 9, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> They are beauties those mate, what are the tall lasses at the back? And how long till chop? I imagine they will all be different?


The back 2 are purple bud back left and cherry bomb back right. The Sativa, back right has finished now.... FFS. The others are still wanking into their socks... madness. They are slow bitches I must say


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 9, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Pmsl yeah looks pretty brutal mate, I'll stick on a photo of her recovery tomorrow


Do it mate. Would love to see her


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 10, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Do it mate. Would love to see her


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 10, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3903223


that snapped back fast she grows like a tumbleweed mine were growing like that I was wondering if I would ever get enough stretch to fill my screen but it all worked out in the end


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 10, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> that snapped back fast she grows like a tumbleweed mine were growing like that I was wondering if I would ever get enough stretch to fill my screen but it all worked out in the end


The beauty of LST mate, always bounce back a few hours later, I topped yesterdat and will LST all again tomorrow.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 10, 2017)

that is starting to look healthy you might be in for a ride!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 11, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3903223


Nice Stick. Healthy looking chick


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 15, 2017)

Special queen #1 week 7 from flip


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 15, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Special queen #1 week 7 from flipView attachment 3906291 View attachment 3906294 View attachment 3906305


Very nice man! Love those fat round colas like in the last pic


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 16, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Very nice man! Love those fat round colas like in the last pic


I didn't even want to grow this strain in the beginning that's why they look a bit rough had no love for them till they had buds, I wish I have took a couple cuttings now, I found 3 different pheno's out of 5 I think the last pic is the best one, got 00 seeds chocolate kush just popping their heads above ground looking forward to finding something good with them


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 16, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> I didn't even want to grow this strain in the beginning that's why they look a bit rough had no love for them till they had buds, I wish I have took a couple cuttings now, I found 3 different pheno's out of 5 I think the last pic is the best one, got 00 seeds chocolate kush just popping their heads above ground looking forward to finding something good with them


Yeah lovely them mate, nice light colour! Whats the genetics, not heard of the strain before?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 16, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Very nice man! Love those fat round colas like in the last pic


How are yours doing mate?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 16, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> How are yours doing mate?


Hey stickman top of the morning (at least it is here) I saved my clones & built a mini dwc for them until I can harvest got a new batch of hooch fermentation going on sweet potato & apples this time I built this little gizmo called a thumper I'm gonna try out this run as well as a new condenser that uses 2 liter frozen water bottles to cool the condenser I should harvest mid - april


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 16, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Hey stickman top of the morning (at least it is here) I saved my clones & built a mini dwc for them until I can harvest got a new batch of hooch fermentation going on sweet potato & apples this time I built this little gizmo called a thumper I'm gonna try out this run as well as a new condenser that uses 2 liter frozen water bottles to cool the condenser I should harvest mid - aprilView attachment 3907166View attachment 3907168 View attachment 3907170


Hey up Herk! Jesus your plants look amazing! That canopy is mint, how far on are they?
That hooch sounds mad as fuck with the sweet potatoes! Does it contribute to your 5 a day?! haha
Tell me all about this condenser and how it works please, very interested!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 16, 2017)

Hows everyone else doing? Get some photo's up. I wish I could get on here more but I'm flat out at the minute, staying in hotels with shit WIFI, and only home at the weekends. I'll get some photos up of my girl probably Saturday or Sunday. 
Shouldn't be long now till I flip the lights.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 16, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Hows everyone else doing? Get some photo's up. I wish I could get on here more but I'm flat out at the minute, staying in hotels with shit WIFI, and only home at the weekends. I'll get some photos up of my girl probably Saturday or Sunday.
> Shouldn't be long now till I flip the lights.


that would be cool st.patrick day crept up on me so in good Irish tradition I'm rolling


----------



## fridayfishfry (Mar 16, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> First up, Blue dream just stuck her head out. Blue mystic will probably stick out tomorrow.
> 
> Then Pineapple Fields. As you can see, one plant is making cone shaped cola's and the other is just doing nug patches...
> And I'm working on the heat issue you can see in the leaves, shouldn't have let her stretch so high.


Wow dude good job. Your canopy looks like such a uniform pattern.. psychedelic


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 16, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Hey up Herk! Jesus your plants look amazing! That canopy is mint, how far on are they?
> That hooch sounds mad as fuck with the sweet potatoes! Does it contribute to your 5 a day?! haha
> Tell me all about this condenser and how it works please, very interested!


the new condenser is a bucket with a copper coil that I made large enough to accommodate a 2+ liter bottle of frozen water then between the pot & hotplate is the thumper you fill it 1/2 way with low grade alcohol ( I used the tail end of my last run) the thumper separates any water & other impurities that follow the alcohol vapors out the top of the pot & traps them in the jar because alcohol turns to gas @ 190 degrees f. & water turns to gas @ 212degrees f. That's why I have the thermometer in the pot you just get a more pure product with the thumper this is my first run with one as well as the larger condenser my pot can only run 3 liters of mash but I built this out of thrift store stuff & ive learned a lot this is the first time I've ever generated product that burns the prettiest blue I put some in a bottle cap & lit it off my plants have been flowering about a month I've about a month to go


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## THCBrain (Mar 18, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3908505


About ready to flip I'd say


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 18, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3908505


she looks good I'm looking at humbolt seed organization black dog she is supposed to finish in 48 days my grow is doing good but my buds aren't as dense as I would like we will see soon enough I guess


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 18, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> About ready to flip I'd say


Yeah mate flipping tomorrow, hoping for a bit of stretch but not too much


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 18, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> she looks good I'm looking at humbolt seed organization black dog she is supposed to finish in 48 days my grow is doing good but my buds aren't as dense as I would like we will see soon enough I guess


Thats a nice quick flower! I'll have a look at that un. How long left Herk?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 18, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Thats a nice quick flower! I'll have a look at that un. How long left Herk?


I'm not sure as they're still throwing a lot of white hairs I was hoping early- mid April but more & more every thing is pointing to late April I have no information on this strain here is a closer pic of my buds they still have a ways to go


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 18, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm not sure as they're still throwing a lot of white hairs I was hoping early- mid April but more & more every thing is pointing to late April I have no information on this strain here is a closer pic of my buds they still have a ways to go View attachment 3908596


hey stickman I'm a bit slow today me an paddy hit the hooch a tad hard last night so to answer your questions I had to check my books today is exactly 1 month since I saw the first bud nubbins & 7 weeks since I flipped the light so I've at least another month or longer to go I built 2 mini dwc buckets out of coffee containers & it looks like it's gonna work my light is working & it looks like I've got a workable combination I've been doing the math & im gearing up to get another 300w. light & do another grow identical to this one for about what it cost to run my old 600w. hps I used to run in a single grow I'm still holding off on my final opinion on the led light but it looks like at least some of the hype might be true I think I'm definitely gonna come out ahead on this grow I made a lot of changes after I moved & for awhile bit off more than I could chew but I'm learning vaping cannabis oil is catching on over here & im gonna learn how to make it it's not expensive or hard I'm just trying to broaden my horizons living on a fixed income kind of makes you get out & beat the bush it's been a long time but it feels good


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 18, 2017)

fridayfishfry said:


> Wow dude good job. Your canopy looks like such a uniform pattern.. psychedelic


Thanks man!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 18, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> How are yours doing mate?


Pineapple fields is dryin on out, chopped last Sunday. And Blue Dream n Blue Mystic are slowly gettin along. Blue Dream is the bigger one, excelling quite a bit! Just gave BD her first top


----------



## Anon Emaus (Mar 18, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman I'm a bit slow today me an paddy hit the hooch a tad hard last night so to answer your questions I had to check my books today is exactly 1 month since I saw the first bud nubbins & 7 weeks since I flipped the light so I've at least another month or longer to go I built 2 mini dwc buckets out of coffee containers & it looks like it's gonna work my light is working & it looks like I've got a workable combination I've been doing the math & im gearing up to get another 300w. light & do another grow identical to this one for about what it cost to run my old 600w. hps I used to run in a single grow I'm still holding off on my final opinion on the led light but it looks like at least some of the hype might be true I think I'm definitely gonna come out ahead on this grow I made a lot of changes after I moved & for awhile bit off more than I could chew but I'm learning vaping cannabis oil is catching on over here & im gonna learn how to make it it's not expensive or hard I'm just trying to broaden my horizons living on a fixed income kind of makes you get out & beat the bush it's been a long time but it feels goodView attachment 3908658View attachment 3908660


Folgers is stepping up their game! I'll take a cup of that joe


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 19, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Hows everyone else doing? Get some photo's up. I wish I could get on here more but I'm flat out at the minute, staying in hotels with shit WIFI, and only home at the weekends. I'll get some photos up of my girl probably Saturday or Sunday.
> Shouldn't be long now till I flip the lights.


Hey mate all well with me. Been in Dublin for a week so haven't been on here much. My girls have slowed a little which is a bit of a worry. Anyway I'll get there. How's the Dream going ?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 19, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the new condenser is a bucket with a copper coil that I made large enough to accommodate a 2+ liter bottle of frozen water then between the pot & hotplate is the thumper you fill it 1/2 way with low grade alcohol ( I used the tail end of my last run) the thumper separates any water & other impurities that follow the alcohol vapors out the top of the pot & traps them in the jar because alcohol turns to gas @ 190 degrees f. & water turns to gas @ 212degrees f. That's why I have the thermometer in the pot you just get a more pure product with the thumper this is my first run with one as well as the larger condenser my pot can only run 3 liters of mash but I built this out of thrift store stuff & ive learned a lot this is the first time I've ever generated product that burns the prettiest blue I put some in a bottle cap & lit it off my plants have been flowering about a month I've about a month to goView attachment 3907500View attachment 3907501 View attachment 3907502


That's some mad shit


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 19, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm not sure as they're still throwing a lot of white hairs I was hoping early- mid April but more & more every thing is pointing to late April I have no information on this strain here is a closer pic of my buds they still have a ways to go View attachment 3908596


Where did you get the seed Herk?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 19, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Where did you get the seed Herk?


I got these as clones in Sacramento it's from purple city genetics it's called doubledream 25% stardawg & 75% blue dream


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 20, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I got these as clones in Sacramento it's from purple city genetics it's called doubledream 25% stardawg & 75% blue dream


Fuckn nice strain mate


----------



## calliandra (Mar 21, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Hows everyone else doing? Get some photo's up. I wish I could get on here more but I'm flat out at the minute, staying in hotels with shit WIFI, and only home at the weekends. I'll get some photos up of my girl probably Saturday or Sunday.
> Shouldn't be long now till I flip the lights.


room's still not built - going to drive myself completely crazy before I'm done.

Currently looking into wall buildup & soundproofing, been through a few solutions that then get dumped for being either waaay too expensive or making walls as thick as castle walls lol
Thinking of using some sort of hemp insulation (depending on price and availability in such small quantities), and GreenGlue compound sandwiched between plasterboards at the mo 
aaand I think I just found a genius flexible solution for the building's air intake ... subject to a gazillion changes of course
cheerios everyone!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 21, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Fuckn nice strain mate


I cloned them they possibly might be the stickiest strain I've grown & they are sugar coated really heavy my I- pad don't have a flash so the pics don't show it the smell is blueberry with a hint of vanilla so far it hasn't faded I'm hoping it holds all the way through


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 22, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I cloned them they possibly might be the stickiest strain I've grown & they are sugar coated really heavy my I- pad don't have a flash so the pics don't show it the smell is blueberry with a hint of vanilla so far it hasn't faded I'm hoping it holds all the way through View attachment 3910412View attachment 3910414View attachment 3910415


Mate I can tell they look class


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 22, 2017)

Harvested my Berry Bomb this morning. Very happy with the results from this very early finish Sativa strain. 4 more to go.


----------



## calliandra (Mar 22, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3911030 View attachment 3911031 Harvested my Berry Bomb this morning. Very happy with the results from this very early finish Sativa strain. 4 more to go.


Awesome, yours actually looks like a _plant_, as opposed to the one I grew (ok under shitty lights and all that, but still  )
What's she smell like, if I may ask such an indecorous question?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 22, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Awesome, yours actually looks like a _plant_, as opposed to the one I grew (ok under shitty lights and all that, but still  )
> What's she smell like, if I may ask such an indecorous question?


Cali you can ask anytime. Very piney smell with thick rock hard buds. Very similar to Haze to be fair. Even the lower small buds are hard as. Whole house sticks like fuck .


----------



## calliandra (Mar 22, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Cali you can ask anytime. Very piney smell with thick rock hard buds. Very similar to Haze to be fair. Even the lower small buds are hard as. Whole house sticks like fuck .


Aw thanks -- and ohwow! Hazy, eh  
Mine didn't have _anything _to do with berries, but then again, it wasn't even really a plant.
The bud consistency sounds great too! Very glad you had a better experience with the BB than I did!!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 23, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Aw thanks -- and ohwow! Hazy, eh
> Mine didn't have _anything _to do with berries, but then again, it wasn't even really a plant.
> The bud consistency sounds great too! Very glad you had a better experience with the BB than I did!!


Yes it was a nice strain to grow. I expect 2oz dry minimum of her. I love Bomb seeds would love to do another of their very best strains next time. What are you growing at the moment?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 23, 2017)

calliandra said:


> room's still not built - going to drive myself completely crazy before I'm done.
> 
> Currently looking into wall buildup & soundproofing, been through a few solutions that then get dumped for being either waaay too expensive or making walls as thick as castle walls lol
> Thinking of using some sort of hemp insulation (depending on price and availability in such small quantities), and GreenGlue compound sandwiched between plasterboards at the mo
> ...


Seen your message, will reply back as soon as! Could you send me a link to your new thread, just searched and couldn't find it?!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 23, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3911030 View attachment 3911031 Harvested my Berry Bomb this morning. Very happy with the results from this very early finish Sativa strain. 4 more to go.


Beautiful mate, well done!!! How long did she take? Must admit I loved the Hash Bomb, was a pleasure to grow.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm on a bit of a flyer, haven't got long to reply to everyone
@Anon Emaus i notice you have chopped as well! Haven't had chance to have a look yet but will do soon mate!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 23, 2017)

Anyways, here is my update!!
5 days after the switch. 
Enjoy


----------



## calliandra (Mar 23, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Seen your message, will reply back as soon as! Could you send me a link to your new thread, just searched and couldn't find it?!


yeah it's sunk into oblivion, I need to post an update there myself... 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/designing-my-new-gardens.936356/
thanks for taking a look - if you get round to it!



TheStickMan said:


> Anyways, here is my update!!
> 5 days after the switch.
> Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 3911980


Theeeere you go, looks like a Stickman plant to me! Cheers for the update!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 24, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Anyways, here is my update!!
> 5 days after the switch.
> Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 3911980


Wow


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 24, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Beautiful mate, well done!!! How long did she take? Must admit I loved the Hash Bomb, was a pleasure to grow.


Mate she took 7 weeks. The other 4 are still some way off.


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 24, 2017)

calliandra said:


> yeah it's sunk into oblivion, I need to post an update there myself...
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/designing-my-new-gardens.936356/
> thanks for taking a look - if you get round to it!
> 
> ...


Yeah, she is definitely my style!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 24, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Wow


My thoughts exactly mate when I unzipped the tent after not seeing her for a week! Just stood there staring like What The Fuck!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 24, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate she took 7 weeks. The other 4 are still some way off.


Nice early finish that mate, would you grow again?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 24, 2017)

hey stickman that really has nice shape & color she is gonna fill in really nice I've a homemade dwc bucket,my old hps light & the screen from my old Scrog & a bunch of stuff I've scrounged up I'm gonna start a second grow I could sure use some extra bartering material


----------



## sierranevadaca (Mar 25, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Anyways, here is my update!!
> 5 days after the switch.
> Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 3911980


Some beautiful training there. Looking forward to seeing her in flower action


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 25, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman that really has nice shape & color she is gonna fill in really nice I've a homemade dwc bucket,my old hps light & the screen from my old Scrog & a bunch of stuff I've scrounged up I'm gonna start a second grow I could sure use some extra bartering material


Nice one! What strains you going for this time mate?


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 25, 2017)

sierranevadaca said:


> Some beautiful training there. Looking forward to seeing her in flower action


Thank you! I am really pleased with her so far! Herk has mentioned that you've been growing Blue Dream, whats it like with nutes during flower? Mine seems to have loved loads of nutes in veg. And whats the stretch like? Have you got a link to a journal please? Cheers!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 25, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice one! What strains you going for this time mate?


I've got a place at the end of my road to buy clones so I'll buy something from them I have 2 clones of doubledream to go back under the led & for the new grow I'll be picking out a new strain I'm trying to veg under my t-5s to cut down on the veg time in my room they will in turn be larger when I put them under the big light my main goal is to keep production up & keep my operating cost under control


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Mar 25, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Anyways, here is my update!!
> 5 days after the switch.
> Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 3911980


What a beast of a plant man can't wait to see this flower out


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 26, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice early finish that mate, would you grow again?


I would mate yes but more of them


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Mar 26, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Anyways, here is my update!!
> 5 days after the switch.
> Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 3911980


Good gravy!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 26, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> What a beast of a plant man can't wait to see this flower out


Me too! And thank you, she is taking her time to start making flowers, a week in and no sign yet, but I'm not arsed, I'm really happy with her, she can take as long as she wants!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 26, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> I would mate yes but more of them


Might stick it on the list then, I loved the hash bomb!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 26, 2017)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Good gravy!


Wondered where you had gone!! How are you? And what you growing now? How did the purple bud turn out?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 26, 2017)

my doubledream which is 75% blue dream took 21 days from the time I flipped the light until I seen the first bud nubbins


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Mar 26, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Wondered where you had gone!! How are you? And what you growing now? How did the purple bud turn out?


Focusing on work a lot nowadays  I am growing Strawberry Cough in soil. I keep telling myself I'm going go go back to the beginning of the thread and catch up on everything but I keep putting it off
I got myself some seeds of a strain called CBD Jam. I can't wait to try it out this autumn 
And the Purple Bud is long gone, mate! last grow I did Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk and a couple of Northern Lights strain variations that died due to too hot soil (experimenting with soil because ease of use). I don't smoke nowadays because I use the butter most of the times, but I sitll have some grass that's been curing for almost a year now and it's pretty bomb. Lemme just say I'm not a smoker but it's smooth as fuck


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 27, 2017)

And Grape returns


----------



## mattyblade1 (Mar 27, 2017)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Good gravy!





TheStickMan said:


> Might stick it on the list then, I loved the hash bomb!


If you want a quick finisher she's the one


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 28, 2017)

sierranevadaca said:


> Some beautiful training there. Looking forward to seeing her in flower action


Cheers mate, that makes 2 of us! She's starting to get her pistils out! Shouldn't be long before we see those buds!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 28, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> my doubledream which is 75% blue dream took 21 days from the time I flipped the light until I seen the first bud nubbins


My first grow was Trainwreck and she took the same mate, not a single pistil till after 3 week! 
She's showing pistils now, so I reckon another week and she'll have some nice crowns on her!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 28, 2017)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Focusing on work a lot nowadays  I am growing Strawberry Cough in soil. I keep telling myself I'm going go go back to the beginning of the thread and catch up on everything but I keep putting it off
> I got myself some seeds of a strain called CBD Jam. I can't wait to try it out this autumn
> And the Purple Bud is long gone, mate! last grow I did Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk and a couple of Northern Lights strain variations that died due to too hot soil (experimenting with soil because ease of use). I don't smoke nowadays because I use the butter most of the times, but I sitll have some grass that's been curing for almost a year now and it's pretty bomb. Lemme just say I'm not a smoker but it's smooth as fuck


You still in Spain? You haven't missed a great deal mate, I grew the Critical 2, turned out it had root rot, yielded about 11 ounce. Good smoke though apparently! It flew out!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 29, 2017)

hey stickman I'm one step closer to perpetual I made these out of coffee containers so they can be vegging under the t-5 while the main grow finishes I'm getting a few kinks worked out but they're already topped & pretty much ready to go this should cut my veg time considerably as they will be larger when they go in my room I'm wanting to fire up the second light & harvest about every 45 days


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 30, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman I'm one step closer to perpetual I made these out of coffee containers so they can be vegging under the t-5 while the main grow finishes I'm getting a few kinks worked out but they're already topped & pretty much ready to go this should cut my veg time considerably as they will be larger when they go in my room I'm wanting to fire up the second light & harvest about every 45 daysView attachment 3915586View attachment 3915587 View attachment 3915588


Looking good mate! I've been wanting to do the same thing for ages, need to find the right size container as my veg cab isn't very tall. Would be great to knock 2 or 3 weeks off!


----------



## calliandra (Mar 30, 2017)

TOTALLY offtopic - but I just have to share this with you guys!

I had ordered my Pineapple Express seeds from Gorilla and they somehow should've arrived but didn't - to cut a long story short haha
So I asked back, and this was the answer I got:



> I have tracked your package and it looks like our lovely Royal Mail people have sent it to Australia instead of Austria!!! We will send it again so sorry for that I keep asking RM to hire people that can read lol.


roflmaooo
I love these guys
Cheerios!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 30, 2017)

they are already larger than the ones were that I used to start this grow by the time they're ready to go under the big light they'll be probably 2 weeks away from being flipped I've already topped them for the final time I like this strain it's already spoken for as soon as I can chop I can't keep up with the demand I'm really close to firing up a second room


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 30, 2017)

calliandra said:


> TOTALLY offtopic - but I just have to share this with you guys!
> 
> I had ordered my Pineapple Express seeds from Gorilla and they somehow should've arrived but didn't - to cut a long story short haha
> So I asked back, and this was the answer I got:
> ...


PMSL Brilliant!! 
I really hope that someone in Australia has recieved the seeds, and thought oooooo I've always wanted to grow a Pineapple!! Haha
Nice one to the good sports at Gorilla! I've ordered from Rhino before and you would think it's coming via Australia with how long it takes! lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 30, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> they are already larger than the ones were that I used to start this grow by the time they're ready to go under the big light they'll be probably 2 weeks away from being flipped I've already topped them for the final time I like this strain it's already spoken for as soon as I can chop I can't keep up with the demand I'm really close to firing up a second roomView attachment 3916316 View attachment 3916318 View attachment 3916315


Good stuff, looks ace! And go for it mate, might as well you have the space for it!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 30, 2017)

She's looking good! There used to be a fan in the top left! Its still there but shes grown well above it!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 30, 2017)

Some down below photos for the pervs out there!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 30, 2017)

Healthy and ready to flower.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 30, 2017)

hey stickman that looks beautiful,healthy & ready to kick some ass this looks like a happy ending coming up


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 30, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman that looks beautiful,healthy & ready to kick some ass this looks like a happy ending coming up


Cheers Herk! I'm hoping for good things off this girl. I've just clipped a few branches that were just resting by the side of the tent underneath the canopy, they were really shadowed. I'm going to give her another week and then defoliate where necessary! I think I might get an ounce or 2, maybe 3 off her hahaha!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 30, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers Herk! I'm hoping for good things off this girl. I've just clipped a few branches that were just resting by the side of the tent underneath the canopy, they were really shadowed. I'm going to give her another week and then defoliate where necessary! I think I might get an ounce or 2, maybe 3 off her hahaha!


it sure looks that way I'm putting together a 3x3 room & want it finished tomorrow I'm lagging in the funds to remodel my shop but have enough stuff laying around to fire up a makeshift grow before the remodeling takes place


----------



## calliandra (Mar 31, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Some down below photos for the pervs out there! View attachment 3916375 View attachment 3916376


Not ashamed to put myself as #1 on that list haha
What great branch structure she has! breathtaking!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 31, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Not ashamed to put myself as #1 on that list haha
> What great branch structure she has! breathtaking!


Haha thought you would like it!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Mar 31, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Healthy and ready to flower. View attachment 3916377 View attachment 3916378


You're outdoing yourself each and every time!
EDIT: Seriously, that thing is mocking me!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 31, 2017)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> You're outdoing yourself each and every time!
> EDIT: Seriously, that thing is mocking me!


Lmao cheers mate, I haven't had a great grow for a while now! The LA Confidential was pants, then my soil grow was also dog shit and the Critical 2 had root rot, causing pH problems throughout, and the buds never put on the weight! 
So my fingers are crossed for this grow, she looks beautiful now but I'm going to switch to flower nutes tomorrow. This is where it could all go horribly wrong!


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 31, 2017)

hey stickman is the new light growing on you yet ? I test fired the new room with my old hps. I've got to build my Scrog yet but I'm almost ready new plant should be in by Monday


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 31, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman is the new light growing on you yet ? I test fired the new room with my old hps. I've got to build my Scrog yet but I'm almost ready new plant should be in by Monday View attachment 3916944


I do love the light mate, but not too sure of its potential yet. I reckon this grow will be the decider, the plant is nice and ready to produce lots of heavy buds all over, and from what I hear Blue Dream is a heavy yielder, so fingers crossed!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Mar 31, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman is the new light growing on you yet ? I test fired the new room with my old hps. I've got to build my Scrog yet but I'm almost ready new plant should be in by Monday View attachment 3916944


Plant looks good man, but is that tin foil?


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 1, 2017)

Morning lads, quick update on my mystery plants under the 315 they were banging away at it under the lone 315, but when I swapped them to a bigger tent with a 600w added for warmth (uk loft) things have exploded in just 2 days, I love my 315 so much I'm buying another one in just under 2 weeks, 

I chopped the special queen which was done under the 600 with minimal love and tlc I think I've done quite well out of them in all fairness here's a snap from the other day while chopping, maybe you should move away from the single plant route and up the count to 2 or 4 and see how you do, it's harder work but more rewarding in the end, I would of had more end product but couldn't be arsed to chop the popcorn shit so I threw it to the trim pile for hash.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 1, 2017)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Plant looks good man, but is that tin foil?


that's not tinfoil it's a thermal barrier used over here in new home construction I got a leftover roll off a job site when I was working so I used it to cover my framework the whole thing is gonna be taken out this summer as I'm gonna re-do the shop proper


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 1, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Morning lads, quick update on my mystery plants under the 315 they were banging away at it under the lone 315, but when I swapped them to a bigger tent with a 600w added for warmth (uk loft) things have exploded in just 2 days, I love my 315 so much I'm buying another one in just under 2 weeks,
> 
> I chopped the special queen which was done under the 600 with minimal love and tlc I think I've done quite well out of them in all fairness here's a snap from the other day while chopping, maybe you should move away from the single plant route and up the count to 2 or 4 and see how you do, it's harder work but more rewarding in the end, I would of had more end product but couldn't be arsed to chop the popcorn shit so I threw it to the trim pile for hash.View attachment 3917130 View attachment 3917131


Looks sweet that mate, and looks like a big yield! 
One plant is perfect for me, with the space I have and my lifestyle. And I don't think there would be any benefits for me having more plants in my space other than maybe a quicker veg time. I think I'll still pull more off one trained like this than having 2 or more.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 1, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looks sweet that mate, and looks like a big yield!
> One plant is perfect for me, with the space I have and my lifestyle. And I don't think there would be any benefits for me having more plants in my space other than maybe a quicker veg time. I think I'll still pull more off one trained like this than having 2 or more.


In fact, I know I will! That is why I do what I do, i haven't spent years of viewing these forums and learning about cannabis for fuck all,I do what's best for me!
You saying, maybe you should move away from the single plant route, is like me saying you should get a bigger loft, better plants and a few more lights?!
I don't wish to fall out, but don't tell me what I should do, as I have given a fuck load of thought into what I AM doing.


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 2, 2017)

You wanna chill out I merely suggested something going all rambo like your the legend get fucked


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Apr 2, 2017)

Both your grows are great. But I think watt for watt @TheStickMan is way ahead


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 2, 2017)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Both your grows are great. But I think watt for watt @TheStickMan is way ahead


lmao don't stir things Grape! Haha
Cheers mate!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 2, 2017)

Hey stickman it's spring over here & im breaking out the air rifle I haven't shot since November & someone called the cops on me so I'll be taking a drive to the country


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 2, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Hey stickman it's spring over here & im breaking out the air rifle I haven't shot since November & someone called the cops on me so I'll be taking a drive to the country


Why did they call the cops on you?! You weren't shooting at them were you?!! Haha
I haven't been shooting for ages, need to get back into it. I only do target shooting, but would love to get back on a range. Is this your hunting season now?


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 2, 2017)

Right, let's get this thread back on track after the recent naughtiness.
He got his bum smacked and was sent to bed with no supper, the naughty boy. 
There doesn't appear to be any root rot or mites, thank god, and I don't smell like poo which I think would've been his next come back.       Anywho, she's starting to flower 2 weeks after the flip. I'll class this as Day 1 flower. So she should be ready in 9/10 weeks time.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 2, 2017)

What a monster of a healthy looking plant


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 2, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> What a monster of a healthy looking plant


Thank you very much, I'm so pleased with her! And happy to have you on board!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 2, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Thank you very much, I'm so pleased with her! And happy to have you on board!


Good to be here I am watching your grow and a few others closely as I venture back to dwc don't have the best issues I did back home here where I am now so it's working so far. Might be enough to get me away from soil we will see after the current run


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 2, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Good to be here I am watching your grow and a few others closely as I venture back to dwc don't have the best issues I did back home here where I am now so it's working so far. Might be enough to get me away from soil we will see after the current run


All of yours look sweet! I'd love to have such a diverse run!
I really want to have a successful grow with this light, and produce some numbers that people will think, fuckinghell I need that light!
I haven't come across a single 315w grow journal yet, so hopefully this will be good and will answer loads of questions for anyone thinking of buying one.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 2, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> All of yours look sweet! I'd love to have such a diverse run!
> I really want to have a successful grow with this light, and produce some numbers that people will think, fuckinghell I need that light!
> I haven't come across a single 315w grow journal yet, so hopefully this will be good and will answer loads of questions for anyone thinking of buying one.


The 315 is one of my favorite lights but I just think it's better suited to one big plant and right now trying to build my stash again after a move that just doesn't fit in. 

We will see what direction I take after this run testing the LED's and what happens with my 600w blue mh which has been my favorite light source to date. However the cobs are impressing me so far with the performance and such low heat and wattage ...............


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 2, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Why did they call the cops on you?! You weren't shooting at them were you?!! Haha
> I haven't been shooting for ages, need to get back into it. I only do target shooting, but would love to get back on a range. Is this your hunting season now?


I don't hunt but it's nice to find a remote place to shoot with no company


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 2, 2017)

hey stickman my plant arrived today & I think it's too large & untrained I'm seriously considering one of my smaller more trainable clones that is in better health or should I put it in my dwc & turn it around ?


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 4, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> The 315 is one of my favorite lights but I just think it's better suited to one big plant and right now trying to build my stash again after a move that just doesn't fit in.
> 
> We will see what direction I take after this run testing the LED's and what happens with my 600w blue mh which has been my favorite light source to date. However the cobs are impressing me so far with the performance and such low heat and wattage ...............


Yeah hopefully we will see what the 315 can do with this grow, I think my girl is primed for a good yield, but she could be better, the stems aren't as thick as i'd like. 
COB's are the way forward theres no doubt, but there isn't much on the UK market right now and it is way too expensive! 
The 315 is bang on for my style I think, but I think I will go down the COB route one day!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman my plant arrived today & I think it's too large & untrained I'm seriously considering one of my smaller more trainable clones that is in better health or should I put it in my dwc & turn it around ?View attachment 3918122View attachment 3918123


Wow, she does look unruly mate! I have no experience with clones, only ever grow from seed! Stick her outside in the garden mate if you can!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 4, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Wow, she does look unruly mate! I have no experience with clones, only ever grow from seed! Stick her outside in the garden mate if you can!


I picked up a sour diesel baby yesterday which is better suited to what I'm wanting to do


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 4, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I picked up a sour diesel baby yesterday which is better suited to what I'm wanting to do View attachment 3919095View attachment 3919096


Now you're talking!!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 4, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Wow, she does look unruly mate! I have no experience with clones, only ever grow from seed! Stick her outside in the garden mate if you can!


I've got a legitimate source of clones literally blocks from my house so lately things are pretty simple I used to order seeds but no larger than my grows I just pay the $20.00 & get a plant ready to go


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 4, 2017)

Mam what a dream to have a legit source of clones so close by I wish lol


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 5, 2017)

calliandra said:


> TOTALLY offtopic - but I just have to share this with you guys!
> 
> I had ordered my Pineapple Express seeds from Gorilla and they somehow should've arrived but didn't - to cut a long story short haha
> So I asked back, and this was the answer I got:
> ...


Dickheads


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 5, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Right, let's get this thread back on track after the recent naughtiness.
> He got his bum smacked and was sent to bed with no supper, the naughty boy.
> There doesn't appear to be any root rot or mites, thank god, and I don't smell like poo which I think would've been his next come back. View attachment 3917975 View attachment 3917976 View attachment 3917977 View attachment 3917978 View attachment 3917979 View attachment 3917980 Anywho, she's starting to flower 2 weeks after the flip. I'll class this as Day 1 flower. So she should be ready in 9/10 weeks time.


Holy cunt balls stick. She's huge and so healthy looking. Will this grow match the golden lemons???


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 5, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've got a legitimate source of clones literally blocks from my house so lately things are pretty simple I used to order seeds but no larger than my grows I just pay the $20.00 & get a plant ready to go


Sounds perfect, I hate the seedling stage! Pisses me right off. Clones are in abundance where I live as well, but if I get clones off someone they know I grow, and that is one too many people!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 5, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Holy cunt balls stick. She's huge and so healthy looking. Will this grow match the golden lemons???


I fuckin hope so mate, its a smaller light but apparently can do more. We shall see. The big goal is to get over 500 grams dry.
How are yours doing mate, get some pictures up!!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 5, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Sounds perfect, I hate the seedling stage! Pisses me right off. Clones are in abundance where I live as well, but if I get clones off someone they know I grow, and that is one too many people!


I try to keep (if I have something really good) my own clones going it worked when I ran more plants but I plan on keeping the smaller grows going & to be honest 2 plants is about as large as I'm gonna go & the new grow is gonna be a single plant if done right is all you need just much more simple


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 5, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Now you're talking!!


I'm wanting to train her from the ground up your current single plant grow has me all fired up my new ghetto room is just waiting to kick this off your new light looks like it's doing its job my led grow is getting close to harvest as well


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 5, 2017)

Monster!


----------



## 420Barista (Apr 5, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Sounds perfect, I hate the seedling stage! Pisses me right off. Clones are in abundance where I live as well, but if I get clones off someone they know I grow, and that is one too many people!


Try wearing a disguise like Jorge Cervantes did when he made his ganja grow videos.


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 6, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> maybe you should move away from the single plant route and up the count to 2 or 4 and see how you do,


This is what i said originally.... please point out where I TOLD you what you SHOULD be doing?? Not starting a war just simply asking a question?!?


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 6, 2017)

420Barista said:


> Try wearing a disguise like Jorge Cervantes did when he made his ganja grow videos.


Haha I reckon i'd look good with dreadlocks!


----------



## calliandra (Apr 6, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha I reckon i'd look good with dreadlocks!


no! you'd look absolutely scary!
That wig, it always reminded me of those hairy tarantulas lmao
imagine having a giant one on your head haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 6, 2017)

calliandra said:


> no! you'd look absolutely scary!
> That wig, it always reminded me of those hairy tarantulas lmao
> imagine having a giant one on your head haha


Haha so you can't imagine me with a hairy tarantula on my head, a big goatee and some massive sunglasses?


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 6, 2017)

Hey stickman what was the finished product of the golden lemons like? I took a sample nug today I'm real close to harvest


----------



## calliandra (Apr 7, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha so you can't imagine me with a hairy tarantula on my head, a big goatee and some massive sunglasses?


Imagine? yes!
Be around, no thanks! lmao


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 7, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Hey stickman what was the finished product of the golden lemons like? I took a sample nug today I'm real close to harvestView attachment 3920151


Looks sweet that mate, how was it? The Golden Lemons was a great smoke.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 7, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looks sweet that mate, how was it? The Golden Lemons was a great smoke.


Still drying right now I'm seeing more golden lemons pop up it seems to be gaining popularity over here


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 8, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Still drying right now I'm seeing more golden lemons pop up it seems to be gaining popularity over here


Its a massive yielder, I'd love to do it again under the CMH, it would look and smell even better.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 8, 2017)

Day 7.


----------



## Fevs (Apr 8, 2017)

calliandra said:


> TOTALLY offtopic - but I just have to share this with you guys!
> 
> I had ordered my Pineapple Express seeds from Gorilla and they somehow should've arrived but didn't - to cut a long story short haha
> So I asked back, and this was the answer I got:
> ...


They won't be the 1st to get them countries mixed up @calliandra


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 8, 2017)

Fevs said:


> They won't be the 1st to get them countries mixed up @calliandra


Not seen this for years!! I'm gonna watch it today!


----------



## calliandra (Apr 8, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Not seen this for years!! I'm gonna watch it today!


lmao me toooo!!!
cheers @Fevs!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 8, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm wanting to train her from the ground up your current single plant grow has me all fired up my new ghetto room is just waiting to kick this off your new light looks like it's doing its job my led grow is getting close to harvest as wellView attachment 3919641


Wooo nice herk!
I'm sure you've said it recently but I'm on phone so its a pain to look around but how many weeks into flower is she now?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 8, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 3919662 View attachment 3919663 View attachment 3919664 View attachment 3919666 View attachment 3919668


Back again! Was on vacation last week so caused my disappearance to be a bit extended.

Hell of a canopy! Gettin me excited for whats to come! My Blue Dreams still young, lights out was gunna get a pic but i'll have to come back with one later! She is def a vigorous plant, excelling through veg at a much faster rate than my Blue Mystic.
Can't wait too see how the CMH treats her!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 8, 2017)

Pineapple Fields, god damn beautiful nugs!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 8, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Wooo nice herk!
> I'm sure you've said it recently but I'm on phone so its a pain to look around but how many weeks into flower is she now?


since feb18th that's the day I saw first bud nubbins


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 8, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Day 7.View attachment 3920793 View attachment 3920794 View attachment 3920795 View attachment 3920796 View attachment 3920797 View attachment 3920798


she is really turning on you've got a nice match-up going on


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 9, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I fuckin hope so mate, its a smaller light but apparently can do more. We shall see. The big goal is to get over 500 grams dry.
> How are yours doing mate, get some pictures up!!


Doing ok. Harvested the Berry Bomb 4 more to go. I'm just leaving them to fatten out. I'm away for a few days next week so will start the harvest when I return


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 9, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Day 7.View attachment 3920793 View attachment 3920794 View attachment 3920795 View attachment 3920796 View attachment 3920797 View attachment 3920798


Looks tip top Stick


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Back again! Was on vacation last week so caused my disappearance to be a bit extended.
> 
> Hell of a canopy! Gettin me excited for whats to come! My Blue Dreams still young, lights out was gunna get a pic but i'll have to come back with one later! She is def a vigorous plant, excelling through veg at a much faster rate than my Blue Mystic.
> Can't wait too see how the CMH treats her!


What's the flower time on her mate ?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 9, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Day 7.View attachment 3920793 View attachment 3920794 View attachment 3920795 View attachment 3920796 View attachment 3920797 View attachment 3920798


Sweet looking mate


----------



## calliandra (Apr 9, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Pineapple Fields, god damn beautiful nugs!


yum, looks really nice!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 9, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> What's the flower time on her mate ?


Blue Dream? Calls for 9-10 weeks


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 10, 2017)

hey stickman I've a shindig to go to next Saturday gonna unveil the sweet potato / apple which is my best to date I've got a batch of corn/mango in the fermentation bucket it will be my first try at a traditional corn whiskey


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 11, 2017)

Subbed


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 14, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Pineapple Fields, god damn beautiful nugs!


My god they are beautiful!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 14, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Doing ok. Harvested the Berry Bomb 4 more to go. I'm just leaving them to fatten out. I'm away for a few days next week so will start the harvest when I return


You chopped yet mate?


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 14, 2017)

Been away a few days, opened the tent and she looks burnt as fuck. PH and EC are bang on. Its light burn, she is as high as she can go on the ratchet hangers, i've been meaning to sort it for a while, but kept putting it off as she looked healthy as. So i'm going to just clip the light to the very top of the tent, hopefully not too much damage has been caused. What a difference a few days makes!
I'll post some photo's later on. Shes 13 days in.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 14, 2017)

This was a few days ago, day 9 or 10 I think, the yellowing started and I put it down to nute burn so dropped the E/C, but it's a lot more clear now that its the areas directly underneath the light that are burnt.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 14, 2017)

@calliandra 
New album out June 16!


----------



## calliandra (Apr 14, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> @calliandra
> New album out June 16!


Wohoo! 
The vid is spacey too, I almost freaked when the peeps started sprouting from the ceiling haha
But sounds like he's getting into a musical rut a bit there? I hope not!!
Cheers


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 14, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Wohoo!
> The vid is spacey too, I almost freaked when the peeps started sprouting from the ceiling haha
> But sounds like he's getting into a musical rut a bit there? I hope not!!
> Cheers


The videos brill! 
And I suppose it is hard to top such a brilliant album, the first album was perfect for me, I love every song. 
I don't think they are in a rut though, this sounded completely different to me, but obviously it is the same style! lol it's like when people say Oasis just sound the same to me, of course they do, its their voice and style lol
I've pre-ordered the album, supposed to get early access tickets to their live shows by doing so! Yaaay! 
Have you popped any beans yet?!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 14, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> @calliandra
> New album out June 16!


there was a band in the 70's called UFO they really rocked they had an album & a song titled lights out


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey stickman I think you caught it in time as she still looks good a/f I'm thinking no real damage done


----------



## calliandra (Apr 14, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> The videos brill!
> And I suppose it is hard to top such a brilliant album, the first album was perfect for me, I love every song.
> I don't think they are in a rut though, this sounded completely different to me, but obviously it is the same style! lol it's like when people say Oasis just sound the same to me, of course they do, its their voice and style lol
> I've pre-ordered the album, supposed to get early access tickets to their live shows by doing so! Yaaay!
> Have you popped any beans yet?!


ooo early access tickets eh!! I'd be tempted, ya know! 
Beans`Que beans? 
Nope, but the fabric pots are on their way, and I'm mixing soils.
Still haven't a single piece of wood let alone drywall in the house haha
may just hang that black/white foil from a clothesline I can tack onto something? LMAO
Have a fine Easter!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 14, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Been away a few days, opened the tent and she looks burnt as fuck. PH and EC are bang on. Its light burn, she is as high as she can go on the ratchet hangers, i've been meaning to sort it for a while, but kept putting it off as she looked healthy as. So i'm going to just clip the light to the very top of the tent, hopefully not too much damage has been caused. What a difference a few days makes!
> I'll post some photo's later on. Shes 13 days in.


Danm, its funny you say that though because on my last grow i had the same problem and had to do the same thing. Used U bolts to go straight to the tent frame and gained a few inches over the yoyos


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 14, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> This was a few days ago, day 9 or 10 I think, the yellowing started and I put it down to nute burn so dropped the E/C, but it's a lot more clear now that its the areas directly underneath the light that are burnt.View attachment 3924782 View attachment 3924783 View attachment 3924784 View attachment 3924785 View attachment 3924786 View attachment 3924787


Not too bad on the burn, lookin good, what day are you on of flower?


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 15, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> there was a band in the 70's called UFO they really rocked they had an album & a song titled lights out





horribleherk said:


> there was a band in the 70's called UFO they really rocked they had an album & a song titled lights out


I'll check them out, cheers!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 15, 2017)

Since spring is here I got thinking about putting some plants outdoors on my back deck. I had two autoflower freebies so I figured thatd be perfect. Really just want to have a fun low maintenance outdoor grow.

I got Dinafems Sour Deisel Auto and White Widow Auto in 5 gal smart pots with FF Happy Frog. My first grow in anything other than water! Should be able to throw them outside by like May, just waiting for the lows to get above 45F as suggested by my local hydro shop.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 15, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> You chopped yet mate?


Mate just back from a week away in the west of Ireland. I have a couple ready I recon. Will check when lights go back on tonight mate.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 15, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> This was a few days ago, day 9 or 10 I think, the yellowing started and I put it down to nute burn so dropped the E/C, but it's a lot more clear now that its the areas directly underneath the light that are burnt.View attachment 3924782 View attachment 3924783 View attachment 3924784 View attachment 3924785 View attachment 3924786 View attachment 3924787


Not to bad to be fair Stick. Still looks tops as fuck mate


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 15, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Danm, its funny you say that though because on my last grow i had the same problem and had to do the same thing. Used U bolts to go straight to the tent frame and gained a few inches over the yoyos


Think it might be a bit too high now, ive just hooked it on with a couple of carabiners, gonna check it in a bit. I knew it was way too close, it doesn't kick much heat off but the light is proper intense. I see people saying that the cmh needs to be around 20 inch away, which seems a lot! I like to keep my friends close and my lights closer! lol i always kept my 400w hps around 5 inch from the tops! I'm gonna keep a close eye on it.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 15, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Not too bad on the burn, lookin good, what day are you on of flower?





horribleherk said:


> Hey stickman I think you caught it in time as she still looks good a/f I'm thinking no real damage done


Those photos were from day 9 she has got worse since! On day 14 now, but the light is much higher now, hopefully things improve!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 15, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Since spring is here I got thinking about putting some plants outdoors on my back deck. I had two autoflower freebies so I figured thatd be perfect. Really just want to have a fun low maintenance outdoor grow.
> 
> I got Dinafems Sour Deisel Auto and White Widow Auto in 5 gal smart pots with FF Happy Frog. My first grow in anything other than water! Should be able to throw them outside by like May, just waiting for the lows to get above 45F as suggested by my local hydro shop.


Sweet! Good luck mate!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 15, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate just back from a week away in the west of Ireland. I have a couple ready I recon. Will check when lights go back on tonight mate.


Lovely, you had a nice relaxing break mate?


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 15, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Not to bad to be fair Stick. Still looks tops as fuck mate


Took those photos before I went away for a few days, she got worse, didn't look so pretty when I got back. It's a lesson learnt. I'll stick some photos on later when she gets her arse out of bed.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 15, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Lovely, you had a nice relaxing break mate?


No I have children 


TheStickMan said:


> Took those photos before I went away for a few days, she got worse, didn't look so pretty when I got back. It's a lesson learnt. I'll stick some photos on later when she gets her arse out of bed.


mate I'm sure she'll be fine. Just checked my girls and the jock horrors are ready as feck. I will try and get some pics up also. Really impressive strain mate. The resin is absolutely everywhere. What a sticky couple of girls I have to trim.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 15, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> No I have children


Pmsl, well thats your own fault mate, should have kept it in your pants!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 15, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> No I have children
> 
> mate I'm sure she'll be fine. Just checked my girls and the jock horrors are ready as feck. I will try and get some pics up also. Really impressive strain mate. The resin is absolutely everywhere. What a sticky couple of girls I have to trim.


Have fun trimming her mate!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 15, 2017)

Day 14. Sorry for the shit photos!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 15, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Think it might be a bit too high now, ive just hooked it on with a couple of carabiners, gonna check it in a bit. I knew it was way too close, it doesn't kick much heat off but the light is proper intense. I see people saying that the cmh needs to be around 20 inch away, which seems a lot! I like to keep my friends close and my lights closer! lol i always kept my 400w hps around 5 inch from the tops! I'm gonna keep a close eye on it.


I hear ya, I'm bad with that too, my 600w is fuckin TOASTY and I always get her too close and it slowly burns and i just keep letting it go and then when its too late i'm like wtf. I'm being more careful this time starting high and slowly going lower. 

It doesn't look like you burnt her too bad though, the worse is when you burn the lil sugar leaves in the buds cuz then your final product shows and you'll be wanting to trim em out come trim time, like as if you needed more work!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 15, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Day 14. Sorry for the shit photos! View attachment 3925350 View attachment 3925351 View attachment 3925353 View attachment 3925357 View attachment 3925358 View attachment 3925359 View attachment 3925361 View attachment 3925362 View attachment 3925363


Sic shit


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 15, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Day 14. Sorry for the shit photos! View attachment 3925350 View attachment 3925351 View attachment 3925353 View attachment 3925357 View attachment 3925358 View attachment 3925359 View attachment 3925361 View attachment 3925362 View attachment 3925363


Beautiful man! Minor cosmetic I'd say! Buds are still lookin primo. Idk about you but I'm quite impressed by Blue Dream so far, I just noticed how fuckin huge my stem is, it's like twice the size of Blue Mystic. The roots are fantastic and huge and growth overall has just been fast. I'm starting to look at some other Humboldt strains, found an auto that I saw a few people raving about as their favorite auto so far so I'm gunna grab that to throw outside when my current autos are finishing up.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Jock horror. Stinky Sheila


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 15, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Pmsl, well thats your own fault mate, should have kept it in your pants!


I did they're adopted


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 15, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Jock horror. Stinky Sheila


Danm their nice!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 15, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> I hear ya, I'm bad with that too, my 600w is fuckin TOASTY and I always get her too close and it slowly burns and i just keep letting it go and then when its too late i'm like wtf. I'm being more careful this time starting high and slowly going lower.
> 
> It doesn't look like you burnt her too bad though, the worse is when you burn the lil sugar leaves in the buds cuz then your final product shows and you'll be wanting to trim em out come trim time, like as if you needed more work!


To be fair the first 2 photos were just normal and were shown in the horrible yellow light, the rest had flash on. She doesn't actually look that yellow! lol and the leaves effected were going to get clipped anyways.
And yeah it seems its only the fan leaves that have taken damage, thank fuck. 
Your finished buds look amazing, I hope mine look half as good as they do!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 15, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Beautiful man! Minor cosmetic I'd say! Buds are still lookin primo. Idk about you but I'm quite impressed by Blue Dream so far, I just noticed how fuckin huge my stem is, it's like twice the size of Blue Mystic. The roots are fantastic and huge and growth overall has just been fast. I'm starting to look at some other Humboldt strains, found an auto that I saw a few people raving about as their favorite auto so far so I'm gunna grab that to throw outside when my current autos are finishing up.


I love it mate, lovely plant, roots aren't that great but I think thats my fault. The stem is fucking massive, such a great base to grow a one plant monster. Veg was brilliant, she grew exactly how I wanted her to be, just a shame I haven't treat her how she should have been in early flower.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 15, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> I did they're adopted


Pmsl you always bring a smile to my face !


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 15, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Jock horror. Stinky Sheila


Beautiful girls those mate! Well done


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 16, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Beautiful girls those mate! Well done


Cheers mate. They are some heavy flowers. The weight in all remaining plants will be impressive once they cure out. This will be my last grow until the end of July due to me going away in 3 months.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 16, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Pmsl you always bring a smile to my face !


Ha ha


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 16, 2017)

Mystery plants chopped disappointed with the yeild but the quality is way better I guess this strain taught me how not to grow it lol, next run in with a chocolate kush under the cmh, may even run the kush under its own 315 in a 1.0m tent if it gets large enough, and a scrog net might make a reappearance in my room, options ate endless.


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 16, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> This was a few days ago, day 9 or 10 I think, the yellowing started and I put it down to nute burn so dropped the E/C, but it's a lot more clear now that its the areas directly underneath the light that are burnt.View attachment 3924782 View attachment 3924783 View attachment 3924784 View attachment 3924785 View attachment 3924786 View attachment 3924787


Stickman Hi,
I just got back from a crazy 2 day's in Vancouver BC. Went to the Snoop Dog concert. I'm still wasted but, I'm up with My wife in the morning acting all like I don't have a two day hangover. 
Anyways I saw that you got light burn from your CMH. I'll be firing up My room with My NEW CMH unit that I got soon so...
What's up exactly how far away was your light to do this to your most excellent girl and how far away have you been trying to keep the light from your tops.
Thanks in advance.

 peace


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 16, 2017)

Oh ya.
Them's some nice looking buds wish I was at harvest again.


----------



## calliandra (Apr 17, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Day 14. Sorry for the shit photos! View attachment 3925350 View attachment 3925351 View attachment 3925353 View attachment 3925357 View attachment 3925358 View attachment 3925359 View attachment 3925361 View attachment 3925362 View attachment 3925363


Hm interesting!
They don't look like they got _physically _burned by the light though (I had that with leaves growing into bulbs, so..)
Actually, the way they look, it reminds me of the way my sour stomper's leaves looked as it pushed my lights to max height and still grew on...
I have this vague concept of too much light causing problems with nutrient balance. I thought at the time it had to do with nutes & very quick growth, but that was possibly aggravated by an excess of light intensity?

Or is that what you meant all along, and I'm just slow to catch on? Cheers!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 18, 2017)

hey stickman I kicked off the sour diesel grow I'm liking the 3x3 room as well as being back to a single plant grow I'm using my old hps I've pretty much thrown it together from stuff I scrounged up


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 19, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Cheers mate. They are some heavy flowers. The weight in all remaining plants will be impressive once they cure out. This will be my last grow until the end of July due to me going away in 3 months.


Cant ya sling a couple of autos in, in that time?!!!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 19, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Mystery plants chopped disappointed with the yeild but the quality is way better I guess this strain taught me how not to grow it lol, next run in with a chocolate kush under the cmh, may even run the kush under its own 315 in a 1.0m tent if it gets large enough, and a scrog net might make a reappearance in my room, options ate endless.


Sounds good, wheres the chocolate kush from? Always wanted to do Chocolope


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 19, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Stickman Hi,
> I just got back from a crazy 2 day's in Vancouver BC. Went to the Snoop Dog concert. I'm still wasted but, I'm up with My wife in the morning acting all like I don't have a two day hangover.
> Anyways I saw that you got light burn from your CMH. I'll be firing up My room with My NEW CMH unit that I got soon so...
> What's up exactly how far away was your light to do this to your most excellent girl and how far away have you been trying to keep the light from your tops.
> ...


I'm absolutely jealous of your weekend, sounds wicked!! 
Erm I reckon it was probably around 10 inch away from the tops, its probably around 20 inch now if not more.
I wish you al the best with your grow!!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 19, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Hm interesting!
> They don't look like they got _physically _burned by the light though (I had that with leaves growing into bulbs, so..)
> Actually, the way they look, it reminds me of the way my sour stomper's leaves looked as it pushed my lights to max height and still grew on...
> I have this vague concept of too much light causing problems with nutrient balance. I thought at the time it had to do with nutes & very quick growth, but that was possibly aggravated by an excess of light intensity?
> ...


Yeah pretty much! lol 
Definitely no heat burn, its the intensity of the light that has done the damage, and I think it has made her extra thirsty, drinking more and forcing her to take in more nutrients than she needed! 
I've flushed her for a couple of days and she isn't looking too great if I'm honest. I remember yours was sort of defoliating herself?! Mine seems to be doing the same! At this rate there will be no fan leaves left!!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 19, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman I kicked off the sour diesel grow I'm liking the 3x3 room as well as being back to a single plant grow I'm using my old hps I've pretty much thrown it together from stuff I scrounged upView attachment 3927131View attachment 3927132


Looks the business mate!!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 19, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah pretty much! lol
> Definitely no heat burn, its the intensity of the light that has done the damage, and I think it has made her extra thirsty, drinking more and forcing her to take in more nutrients than she needed!
> I've flushed her for a couple of days and she isn't looking too great if I'm honest. I remember yours was sort of defoliating herself?! Mine seems to be doing the same! At this rate there will be no fan leaves left!!!


hopefully she will come back around & you can get back to finishing her out I'm baffled only time I've seen anything similar is once I put an electric heater too close & killed a lot of leaves off but only the closest to the heater my led don't give off too muck heat but if it gets too close my leaves start doing weird stuff


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 19, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah pretty much! lol
> Definitely no heat burn, its the intensity of the light that has done the damage, and I think it has made her extra thirsty, drinking more and forcing her to take in more nutrients than she needed!
> I've flushed her for a couple of days and she isn't looking too great if I'm honest. I remember yours was sort of defoliating herself?! Mine seems to be doing the same! At this rate there will be no fan leaves left!!!


Oh no, maybe hang the 400w up and let it calm down?
You're providing Silica aren't you? That's supposed to help with plant health in areas like that I believe.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 20, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Cant ya sling a couple of autos in, in that time?!!!!


Mate they can take longer I recon. I need to do some repairs to the grow area also. Bright side is I still have 4 plants to harvest. How's yours doing mate ?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 20, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah pretty much! lol
> Definitely no heat burn, its the intensity of the light that has done the damage, and I think it has made her extra thirsty, drinking more and forcing her to take in more nutrients than she needed!
> I've flushed her for a couple of days and she isn't looking too great if I'm honest. I remember yours was sort of defoliating herself?! Mine seems to be doing the same! At this rate there will be no fan leaves left!!!


Not good mate as she was doing so well. Any pics??


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 20, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Sounds good, wheres the chocolate kush from? Always wanted to do Chocolope


00 seeds


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Just harvested this chunky number


----------



## Haze the maze (Apr 21, 2017)

Looks like Herks journal is the bud porn dumping ground. Can't wait to dump some of My own.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 21, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Oh no, maybe hang the 400w up and let it calm down?
> You're providing Silica aren't you? That's supposed to help with plant health in areas like that I believe.


Yeah mate, always use silicon with every feed, always swore by it.


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 21, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> View attachment 3928561 View attachment 3928562 View attachment 3928563 View attachment 3928564 Just harvested this chunky number


She's a beauty, well done mate! Looks quality


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 21, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Looks like Herks journal is the bud porn dumping ground. Can't wait to dump some of My own.


Yeah Herks plants are always amazing! Always so healthy and nicely grown!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 21, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Not good mate as she was doing so well. Any pics??


I'll get some up tomorrow pal, it'll be 21 days. Not looking good though mate, I might have to fuck this grow off.........


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 21, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah Herks plants are always amazing! Always so healthy and nicely grown!


herk just had one go south as I'm trimming I'm getting nothing I'm going forward with the sour'diesel grow but going to replace the doubledream


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 21, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I'll get some up tomorrow pal, it'll be 21 days. Not looking good though mate, I might have to fuck this grow off.........


hey stickman if I remember right you did a few 250w. grows I've got the sour diesel under 250 w. for now when do you think I should kick it up to 400w.?


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 22, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> She's a beauty, well done mate! Looks quality


Cheers mate. She was a chunky lass.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 22, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I'll get some up tomorrow pal, it'll be 21 days. Not looking good though mate, I might have to fuck this grow off.........


No way mate really ?


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 22, 2017)

Cindy 99 experience anyone?


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 22, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Cindy 99 experience anyone?


Heard nothing but great things from that strain mate, go for it!


----------



## TheStickMan (Apr 22, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> No way mate really ?


Yeah mate, the way she is now, I dont think she will survive another 6/7 weeks till harvest. I'll wang some pics on if theres owt decent to look at, at the mo there isn't.


----------



## THCBrain (Apr 23, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Heard nothing but great things from that strain mate, go for it!


Got 2 cuts off a lad who owed me some money, we'll I say cuts more like baby snips lol they were tiny!


----------



## calliandra (Apr 23, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah mate, the way she is now, I dont think she will survive another 6/7 weeks till harvest. I'll wang some pics on if theres owt decent to look at, at the mo there isn't.


sheez 
Are you sure it's _that _bad or are you just disappointed?
Maybe you should move back to the setup you had before???? These last three (?), you've gotten totally dissatisfied with... or is it just that being away so much?
Hope you had a great weekend anyway 
Cheers!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Neglected White Skunk.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 27, 2017)

Just movin along


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 27, 2017)

The sour'd grow that I pieced together from spare stuff is doing better than my fancy led grow that I have 2 doubledream plants ready to go back under the led I realize I went wrong somewhere I've gotta make some adjustments & hit it again see if I can't better results


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 27, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 3932248 View attachment 3932249 The sour'd grow that I pieced together from spare stuff is doing better than my fancy led grow that I have 2 doubledream plants ready to go back under the led I realize I went wrong somewhere I've gotta make some adjustments & hit it again see if I can't better results


Lovin the coffee cans man, are you gunna keep em in there for their whole life? It'll be like a bonzia pot plant!


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 27, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Lovin the coffee cans man, are you gunna keep em in there for their whole life? It'll be like a bonzia pot plant!


I clone in rockwool & advance them to the coffee cans & let them veg while their moms finish flowering then they have a good head start & I don't have to keep a mom plant running 2 lights I'll not have to wait so long on harvests once I get things staggered


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2017)

Nice work, Stick. I read your 250w journal and your success with the upgrade to the 400w, I'm anxiously awaiting the yield on the 315w CMH. Your work is my determining factor in a 400w or 315w.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm using things I learned from stickman in his old 250w. journal today & his single plant idea I'm gonna make use of soon as I now have a single plant grow as well as a double plant grow & to be honest the single plant grow suits me much better


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Apr 28, 2017)

you guys ever get bud bleaching on your plants?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Apr 28, 2017)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> you guys ever get bud bleaching on your plants?


Yeah my last run i actually bleached the tips of a couple colas because I was lazy about raising my 600w up.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2017)

Low-wattage lights can be placed very close to the canopy, use the back of your hand to test the radiant heat. If you cannot keep your hand at the top of your canopy raise the lamp a bit at a time until you can keep your hand at the campy level without discomfort.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 30, 2017)

hey stickman I'm back in with both feet my last grow looked real good ended up being one of my worst to date after this next grow I'm going back to single plant grows like my new one the sour diesel is showing promise tomorrow is 14 days


----------



## mattyblade1 (May 4, 2017)

We'll Stick, how's the grow going mate?


----------



## TheStickMan (May 5, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> We'll Stick, how's the grow going mate?


Wank mate, abandoning this one unfortunately, gonna grow her out but shant bother posting any photos up.


----------



## TheStickMan (May 5, 2017)

calliandra said:


> sheez
> Are you sure it's _that _bad or are you just disappointed?
> Maybe you should move back to the setup you had before???? These last three (?), you've gotten totally dissatisfied with... or is it just that being away so much?
> Hope you had a great weekend anyway
> Cheers!


Yeah thats the plan, theres something about that bucket! lol ever since I switched to it my roots have been shite, my roots were always perfect in the old smaller dwc bucket. So yeah I'm either going to go back to that or build a RDWC which is what I'd prefer, we'll see when it comes closer to the time.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (May 5, 2017)

Sups guy. I don't come here as often as I used to and tbh I'd like to see more pics 
as for me I'm bummed that I got some bleaching on some of the tops and that my timer broke and I suspect that the light has been constantly on for about 24 hours... not too bad, I guess.
I've also decided to switch up my Vero 18s with some top-bin Nichias and turn down the current to 700mA. Gonna post pics when I'm done


----------



## horribleherk (May 5, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah thats the plan, theres something about that bucket! lol ever since I switched to it my roots have been shite, my roots were always perfect in the old smaller dwc bucket. So yeah I'm either going to go back to that or build a RDWC which is what I'd prefer, we'll see when it comes closer to the time.


Could there be something in the plastic of that bucket that's screwy it seems both grows went haywire at about the same point in the grow when I seen how good the bluedream was looking I was sure you had nailed a home run but I learned off my last grow looks can be deceiving I had to struggle to get 6 zips I actually went backwards


----------



## TheStickMan (May 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm using things I learned from stickman in his old 250w. journal today & his single plant idea I'm gonna make use of soon as I now have a single plant grow as well as a double plant grow & to be honest the single plant grow suits me much better View attachment 3932685


Hey up Herk, I used to veg with a 250 metal halide until I saw preflowers than stuck the 400w HPS in


----------



## TheStickMan (May 6, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Nice work, Stick. I read your 250w journal and your success with the upgrade to the 400w, I'm anxiously awaiting the yield on the 315w CMH. Your work is my determining factor in a 400w or 315w.


Thank you very much sir/madam. Get yourself a 400w hps, i will help you if you ask and so many other people will as well. You won't get much feedback from 315w CMH growers, including me!


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 6, 2017)

Got the third tent all set up and germinating. Got 4 different Mephisto Autoflower strains going, was gunna do soil but then figured I'd just stick with dwc. 

Sour d and white widow are growing fast right now. Blue dream and blue mystic are finishing off their stretch and looking awesome.


----------



## horribleherk (May 6, 2017)

I flipped the sour'd on may 4th & upped the light to 400w.


----------



## mattyblade1 (May 7, 2017)

N


TheStickMan said:


> Wank mate, abandoning this one unfortunately, gonna grow her out but shant bother posting any photos up.


ot good mate. Sometimes it's better the devil you know


----------



## THCBrain (May 7, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Thank you very much sir/madam. Get yourself a 400w hps, i will help you if you ask and so many other people will as well. You won't get much feedback from 315w CMH growers, including me!


Have you another plant lined up or you having a break?


----------



## TheStickMan (May 7, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Got the third tent all set up and germinating. Got 4 different Mephisto Autoflower strains going, was gunna do soil but then figured I'd just stick with dwc.
> 
> Sour d and white widow are growing fast right now. Blue dream and blue mystic are finishing off their stretch and looking awesome.


Everything looks tip top mate, i hope your Blue Dream does better than mine, not a single fucking leaf left on mine now!!!
What are the Mephisto strains? @calliandra's was a beauty and yielded fuck loads organic,


----------



## TheStickMan (May 7, 2017)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Sups guy. I don't come here as often as I used to and tbh I'd like to see more pics
> as for me I'm bummed that I got some bleaching on some of the tops and that my timer broke and I suspect that the light has been constantly on for about 24 hours... not too bad, I guess.
> I've also decided to switch up my Vero 18s with some top-bin Nichias and turn down the current to 700mA. Gonna post pics when I'm done


Would love to see the pics mate. I won't be posting any for a while but I encourage everyone else to sling some up.


----------



## TheStickMan (May 7, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Have you another plant lined up or you having a break?


I'll be having a short break mate, as soon as this is done the tents coming down, going to have a spring clean and do some decorating, and then get set up again. How are the cindys going?!!


----------



## horribleherk (May 7, 2017)

I've went right back with the doubledream in one room (hoping for better this time) & the sour'diesel in the single plant grow which I flipped a few days ago the sour'd grows very aggressive only vegged about 16 days


----------



## THCBrain (May 8, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I'll be having a short break mate, as soon as this is done the tents coming down, going to have a spring clean and do some decorating, and then get set up again. How are the cindys going?!!


Slow real slow my choco kush has rocketed past them in running 2 mystery plants again 2 choco kush a maybe 1 of the Cindy's wanting a few strains to smoke come harvest as I found I got bored of just the one this time.


----------



## THCBrain (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Anon Emaus (May 9, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Everything looks tip top mate, i hope your Blue Dream does better than mine, not a single fucking leaf left on mine now!!!
> What are the Mephisto strains? @calliandra's was a beauty and yielded fuck loads organic,


Thanks man! She's a beaut, so sorry to hear you lost yours, I still gawk at her huge ass stalk all the time haha She's staying extremely healthy so far, i actually hooked up my cool hood proper this time since summer is here soon

Mephisto Strains:
Toofless Alien, Skylar White, Ripleys OG & Sour Stomper.

No shit, i didn't know you grew some Mephisto @calliandra 
Got some pics? And what strain?


----------



## calliandra (May 9, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Thanks man! She's a beaut, so sorry to hear you lost yours, I still gawk at her huge ass stalk all the time haha She's staying extremely healthy so far, i actually hooked up my cool hood proper this time since summer is here soon
> 
> Mephisto Strains:
> Toofless Alien, Skylar White, Ripleys OG & Sour Stomper.
> ...


hey anon, yeah I grew a sour stomper, she was amazing, I think the final yield was 230g 
Lovely fruity play on aromas plus hazyness, upbeat smoke, though people not used to it got beamed away haha
this was her right before harvest

buds 3 days earlier - main bud

and some lower bud sparkliness


In fairness, she was about twice as big as they usually are, due to my feedings with green smoothies and such 
The strain has an interesting propensity to stretch not only its secondary but also tertiary branches, so you could use that in training if you're so inclined 

I still have a skylar white bean they sent along as a freebie, so I'm looking forward to seeing what _she_'s like in your grow too!

edit: oh btw, this Pineapple Express runt has been sprouting in my veg space this past week 
 it's a runt haha
but who knows might still come round


----------



## Enigma (May 9, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah thats the plan, theres something about that bucket! lol ever since I switched to it my roots have been shite, my roots were always perfect in the old smaller dwc bucket. So yeah I'm either going to go back to that or build a RDWC which is what I'd prefer, we'll see when it comes closer to the time.


IIRC, when you switched to the 400w you used the 25 litre bucket? Did you clean out all of the roots from the pump? Is the bucket food safe? I think a good cleaning and maybe an external air pump with a quality air stone would work better.

There is a thread around here that has a monsterous recirculating grow, a wealth of knowledge in there. I will find it and edit this post.



TheStickMan said:


> Thank you very much sir/madam. Get yourself a 400w hps, i will help you if you ask and so many other people will as well. You won't get much feedback from 315w CMH growers, including me!


I've used everything from 50w HIDs to 600w. I've been distracted with life for several years and I've missed some important advances in technology. The 400w comes with an adjustable ballast, so does the 315w except the CMH can be "overpowered" to 380w with the adjustable but "internal" ballast.

From what I've seen, the adjustable 400w would be the tried and true choice. It makes sense as well, a younger plant cannot use as much light as a mature plant can, wasted light equals wasted money which in-turn means wasted time and effort. Furthermore, the ability to place the ballast outside of the growing environment is a huge advantage as well as being able to duct the light separately from the growing environment. A sealed fixture will also contain any glass from a bulb that catastrophically fails.


----------



## Enigma (May 9, 2017)

http://rollitup.org/t/aeroponic-space-shuttle.38569/

Editing doesn't seem to be cooperative at the moment. This is the link to the recirculating system. I plan on imitating the design with a few changes to suit present dimensional constraints.


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 9, 2017)

calliandra said:


> hey anon, yeah I grew a sour stomper, she was amazing, I think the final yield was 230g
> Lovely fruity play on aromas plus hazyness, upbeat smoke, though people not used to it got beamed away haha
> this was her right before harvest
> View attachment 3939365
> ...


Amazing!!!!!! And I thought I was already excited about them! That stretch will be perfect, I'm thinking about building another scrog net to use for training on them.

Oh yes, Skylar has a wonderful sounding description, she is one of the top ones I'm looking forward too. Toofless Alien is supposed to be pretty amazing as well!

How weird! I had a Pineapple Express bean year ago that was such a runt I had to trash the whole grow at the seedling stage...I actually just bought another one in my last order to give it another try


----------



## calliandra (May 9, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Amazing!!!!!! And I thought I was already excited about them! That stretch will be perfect, I'm thinking about building another scrog net to use for training on them.
> 
> Oh yes, Skylar has a wonderful sounding description, she is one of the top ones I'm looking forward too. Toofless Alien is supposed to be pretty amazing as well!
> 
> How weird! I had a Pineapple Express bean year ago that was such a runt I had to trash the whole grow at the seedling stage...I actually just bought another one in my last order to give it another try


Ah yes, you can scrog this one! 
You have to be quick about it, but yeah, should work great!

Oh wow - actually I have issues with the FastBuds Pineapple Express _every _time - after the first order, I thought I had gotten old seeds and ordered from somewhere else this time - ok I admit I took the smallest seeds from the pack, as this is going to be a quick emergency grow in a small pot and a small cabinet - but one didn't even sprout at all!
To know that it's not just me is unsettling but also soothing, as plant nursery is a real weak spot in my gardening knowhow. So I don't suck _that _badly - or worse, mixed up a noxious soil haha

The only reason to even bother is, the 2nd grow I did of them was the best weed I've smoked, like, evvvaaaaaaa 
Once, I rolled a joint thinking I had a Sour Stomper bud, but it was the Pineapple Express, oops lol, so I ended the evening watching the figures in a painting dance to psychedelic chillout music haha
So she's getting her chance, nonetheless


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (May 11, 2017)

calliandra said:


> hey anon, yeah I grew a sour stomper, she was amazing, I think the final yield was 230g
> Lovely fruity play on aromas plus hazyness, upbeat smoke, though people not used to it got beamed away haha
> this was her right before harvest
> View attachment 3939365
> ...


Nice stuff
Please give out more detail on your lights, I haven't been keeping up with the forums lately
btw, i just got myself a 200 watt 350-700mA power supply for 6 cobs for the summer


----------



## calliandra (May 11, 2017)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Nice stuff
> Please give out more detail on your lights, I haven't been keeping up with the forums lately
> btw, i just got myself a 200 watt 350-700mA power supply for 6 cobs for the summer


heyhey grape, good to see ya around!
Your COB plan sounds lovely to me  What space is that going to be in?
I've had very good runs with my COBs - mine are 3590x Crees, 3500°K.
They get the job done, no questions asked 
Of course, one could get fancy with UV and far red, but those are extras.

On the sour stomper grow, I started with 1 COB at 50W and went adding COBs, though I got to 200W only the last few weeks. Hm and I think I was running them 18/6
They still do get hot - when I was running all 4 (passive cooled heatsinks) it did get a tad hot in a 0.5m² closet, bit shy of 1.9m height.
But yeah, with a lil fan struck to them, they're cool as a breeze!
Cheers!


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 14, 2017)

Anyone seen this before?! So Blue Dream and Blue Mystic are sharing the same tote just as my last grows have been for a year now. The roots are huge and all intertwined together. They're a few weeks into flower, flipped 12/12 on April 12th. Everything has been going fantastic.

Yesterday I noticed Blue Dream is all limp, the leaves are sagging all over like as if it's just dying and not getting any water. It looks exactly like when I knocked the roots off my one plant last grow. Meanwhile Blue Mystic whos roots are in the same res and intertwined with Blue Dreams roots is doing great as normal, nothing changed for it. Leaves are perked up and happy.

Water temps stay around 69-71F and I have two 100gph air pumps in the res as I always have with this res. The only thing I can say is that I did a res change yesterday cuz the water was at the lowest it goes, but still I always have let the water get that low and have never had an issue, I could have gone a couple more days and nothing would have happened.

I checked the roots all over, lifted the ball up and looked underneath and all, I'm not seeing any root rot or anything out of the ordinary, no weird smells nothing. Temp is extremely consistent because i have a water heater keeping it at the right temp.

The only thing that makes sense is lack of oxygen, so I'm lowering my temp and added another air pump. I really don't think that is even going to help though because Blue Mystic is fine so it just doesn't make sense.

I'll get some more pics when lights are on, but if you look at that pic and look at the leaves at the bottom you can see they're all just flopped over and when you feel the top leaves they're just limp and lifeless as well, although still holding themselves up enough.


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 14, 2017)

Welp i believe i just found the issue, right after posting i went and double checked that the heater didnt crack or anything and found this.

It looks like where the root mass comes out of the net pot it tore half way, so like half is still connected but the other half is a gap. So as before the plant isn't getting what it needs but is at least still getting something. I guess i just gotta hope it swings back around. This fucking sucks fucking dick, Blue Dream was looking like a real heavy yielder and was just one of the most impressive plants I've grown so far. 

Some plants roots grow with lots of roots coming out the bottom but some just do one big root like this and its apparently dangerous. Blue mystic is the opposite of dream in that it has a bunch of roots filling all out the bottom of the net pot.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (May 14, 2017)

calliandra said:


> heyhey grape, good to see ya around!
> Your COB plan sounds lovely to me  What space is that going to be in?
> I've had very good runs with my COBs - mine are 3590x Crees, 3500°K.
> They get the job done, no questions asked
> ...


Wow you've got some quality cobs and nice plans for the future  I have 4 old COBs: 2 x Cree CXA 3050 3000K and 2 x Vero 18 4000K and I'm adding in 2 x brand new Nichias (I need to check the series, but I know for a fact that they are top bin) that are 5000K and 2700K
all of them will be mounted on two large aluminium heatsinks (20cm by 30cm)
What current do you drive yours?


----------



## TheStickMan (May 14, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Welp i believe i just found the issue, right after posting i went and double checked that the heater didnt crack or anything and found this.
> 
> It looks like where the root mass comes out of the net pot it tore half way, so like half is still connected but the other half is a gap. So as before the plant isn't getting what it needs but is at least still getting something. I guess i just gotta hope it swings back around. This fucking sucks fucking dick, Blue Dream was looking like a real heavy yielder and was just one of the most impressive plants I've grown so far.
> 
> Some plants roots grow with lots of roots coming out the bottom but some just do one big root like this and its apparently dangerous. Blue mystic is the opposite of dream in that it has a bunch of roots filling all out the bottom of the net pot.


Shit man, I hope things get better. My Blue Dream was the best plant I ever grew, until flower. She's dead now 
And this is exactly what has happened with my last few grows. Long dirty ass roots. Not like the Captain Birdseye beard bushy roots.


----------



## Haze the maze (May 14, 2017)

Aw that sucks. I hope it comes back for you.


----------



## Haze the maze (May 14, 2017)

I would normally not suggest anything for your grow as you obviously know what you are doing but, here goes. I don't think your roots are going to be able to support the growth above them now. You might need to remove some of the beautiful growth up top early to protect your flowers from dying.

Best of luck


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 15, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Shit man, I hope things get better. My Blue Dream was the best plant I ever grew, until flower. She's dead now
> And this is exactly what has happened with my last few grows. Long dirty ass roots. Not like the Captain Birdseye beard bushy roots.


Thanks man, it sucks. Yeah dude blue dream is some amazing genetics, why did we both have shit happen to it!!! Def gunna grow her again one day though thats for sure.

Man I wonder what the hell it is thats causing that. What kind of water do you use? Maybe its something in the water idk? I use well water and it actually got better by now having a PH to it that by the time my nutes are mixed up it gets itself to an almost perfect PH. So mine got better maybe yours could have gotten worse?


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 15, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> I would normally not suggest anything for your grow as you obviously know what you are doing but, here goes. I don't think your roots are going to be able to support the growth above them now. You might need to remove some of the beautiful growth up top early to protect your flowers from dying.
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks! Always open to suggestions man! I was actually having the same thought yesterday. I was thinking about dropping those lower branches that are drooping the worse to lessen the load. Only thing that stopped me is I worry that could maybe stress the plant out to much and maybe make things worse. I totally hear ya, i feel like with half its root it can now only sustain about half of the plant above it. I'm gunna run it by a buddy of mine who has been growing for like 25 years now and see what he thinks. It's quite the sticky situation!


----------



## Haze the maze (May 15, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Thanks! Always open to suggestions man! I was actually having the same thought yesterday. I was thinking about dropping those lower branches that are drooping the worse to lessen the load. Only thing that stopped me is I worry that could maybe stress the plant out to much and maybe make things worse. I totally hear ya, i feel like with half its root it can now only sustain about half of the plant above it. I'm gunna run it by a buddy of mine who has been growing for like 25 years now and see what he thinks. It's quite the sticky situation!


Yes please do that. I feel for you.
This is why these growing journals are so important for us. The knowledge gained from the wins and the un-fortune will help all who read on.


----------



## calliandra (May 15, 2017)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Wow you've got some quality cobs and nice plans for the future  I have 4 old COBs: 2 x Cree CXA 3050 3000K and 2 x Vero 18 4000K and I'm adding in 2 x brand new Nichias (I need to check the series, but I know for a fact that they are top bin) that are 5000K and 2700K
> all of them will be mounted on two large aluminium heatsinks (20cm by 30cm)
> What current do you drive yours?


36v - I have cheap chinese 50W drivers one per COB, so I'm fully modular. It was a good decision in my case, I've used those COBs in all sorts of combos - right now, I've got 1 lighting seedlings in the veg cabinet 

What you're up to sounds good - I've seen lots of people mix 3000K and 4000K, and yours are good quality ones (unlike the cheap chinese 6500K + 2700K no-names I tried that with, which didn't give good results at all), so same for the 5000K/2700K combo


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (May 15, 2017)

calliandra said:


> 36v - I have cheap chinese 50W drivers one per COB, so I'm fully modular. It was a good decision in my case, I've used those COBs in all sorts of combos - right now, I've got 1 lighting seedlings in the veg cabinet
> 
> What you're up to sounds good - I've seen lots of people mix 3000K and 4000K, and yours are good quality ones (unlike the cheap chinese 6500K + 2700K no-names I tried that with, which didn't give good results at all), so same for the 5000K/2700K combo


I always tell every one: buy cheap = buy twice.
I tried the one driver per cob (applying the same principles as well) and it got too cluttered for a small space (2 by 2 feet, 60 by 60 cm) and the HEAT... it adds up. I'm doing one driver out side the tent and relatively low current from now on 
EDIT: just to be clear, I'm not saying one driver per COB is a bad way to go... but why purposely leave room for improvement when you can entirely eliminate the bad factors(heat and inefficiency) and just focus on growing?


----------



## calliandra (May 16, 2017)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I always tell every one: buy cheap = buy twice.


oh yeah, so true! the cheap COBs, they were hand-me-downs, just for getting a feel for LED 

And yes, I do agree, when you have a clearcut setup, definitely best to have just one quality driver (dimmable, haha there goes me looking for flexibility again  ), and outside of that space of yours too!
If I ever get my new room built, I may switch to larger dimmable drivers, as I would like to experiment with lighting times and light intensities more than I can with the current config...
Why I always tend towards DIY, even if it's overwhelming sometimes - you can tailor and tweak solutions exactly to the rooms & growers needs


----------



## Enigma (May 16, 2017)

calliandra said:


> oh yeah, so true! the cheap COBs, they were hand-me-downs, just for getting a feel for LED
> 
> And yes, I do agree, when you have a clearcut setup, definitely best to have just one quality driver (dimmable, haha there goes me looking for flexibility again  ), and outside of that space of yours too!
> If I ever get my new room built, I may switch to larger dimmable drivers, as I would like to experiment with lighting times and light intensities more than I can with the current config...
> Why I always tend towards DIY, even if it's overwhelming sometimes - you can tailor and tweak solutions exactly to the rooms & growers needs



There might be a thread around here about the LED lighting ratio and intensity. The ratio that was most prominently used was 3:2:1 (R:B:W), while driving each separately the LED's could be "tuned" to the plant. You'll know you've got it right when the plant looks black in colour.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (May 16, 2017)

Enigma said:


> There might be a thread around here about the LED lighting ratio and intensity. The ratio that was most prominently used was 3:2:1 (R:B:W), while driving each separately the LED's could be "tuned" to the plant. You'll know you've got it right when the plant looks black in colour.


R:B:W = Red:Blue:White?


----------



## calliandra (May 16, 2017)

Enigma said:


> There might be a thread around here about the LED lighting ratio and intensity. The ratio that was most prominently used was 3:2:1 (R:B:W), while driving each separately the LED's could be "tuned" to the plant. You'll know you've got it right when the plant looks black in colour.


ohlol
nah, I'm for full spectrum with a nice curve and that's enough detail for me in _that _respect 

Now intensity, there's this concept of the daily light integral, which is a unit calculated from the total photon count that hits a m² per day and is used in greenhouse management. (cf. a paper from Purdue University_, Commercial Greenhouse Production. Measuring Daily Light Integral in a Greenhouse_, https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/HO/HO-238-W.pdf).
If we knew what the DLI for cannabis is, it would be a cinch to calculate how much light for how many hours.....
I think I need to revisit that document, my little runt is starting to grow, will stay in a small space throughout flower, and just got fed a green smoothie


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (May 16, 2017)

calliandra said:


> ohlol
> nah, I'm for full spectrum with a nice curve and that's enough detail for me in _that _respect
> 
> Now intensity, there's this concept of the daily light integral, which is a unit calculated from the total photon count that hits a m² per day and is used in greenhouse management. (cf. a paper from Purdue University_, Commercial Greenhouse Production. Measuring Daily Light Integral in a Greenhouse_, https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/HO/HO-238-W.pdf).
> ...


I've always wanted to get an Arduino and program my light intensity as sun rises/sun sets


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 16, 2017)

You guys sound like you're building rocket ships!


----------



## horribleherk (May 16, 2017)

gg#4 in the house


----------



## Haze the maze (May 16, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> gg#4 in the houseView attachment 3943882


Oh Herk looks like We are going to the moon...5..4.3.2.1 lift off.


----------



## Enigma (May 18, 2017)

calliandra said:


> ohlol
> nah, I'm for full spectrum with a nice curve and that's enough detail for me in _that _respect
> 
> Now intensity, there's this concept of the daily light integral, which is a unit calculated from the total photon count that hits a m² per day and is used in greenhouse management. (cf. a paper from Purdue University_, Commercial Greenhouse Production. Measuring Daily Light Integral in a Greenhouse_, https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/HO/HO-238-W.pdf).
> ...


http://boards.cannabis.com/threads/building-led-lights-from-facts-no-theories.164607/

This is the first thread I've been able to find from knna. I don't know what happened to his previous work, but this is the beginning of the rabbit hole.

There are things that you'll realize when you further your understanding of how the plant operates. Which light spectrums are actually being used and which are being wasted on reflection, how much to feed, CO2 saturation, so on and so forth. 

At this point, given what I know about LED, I cannot suggest the use of them for anything more than vegetative growth, clone rooting, small stealth flowering or supplemental lighting. The initial cost, build time and efficiency of LED arrays cannot compete with HID. 

As far as those commercial units you find for sale, don't buy them.


----------



## Enigma (May 18, 2017)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> R:B:W = Red:Blue:White?


Correct. On average, green plants will use roughly a 3:2:1 ratio of light. There are peaks in the red and blue spectrum and a plateau in the white spectrum. Couple that with three individual adjustable drivers for each part of the spectrum and you will be able to "tune" your lights to your plants' needs.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (May 18, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Correct. On average, green plants will use roughly a 3:2:1 ratio of light. There are peaks in the red and blue spectrum and a plateau in the white spectrum. Couple that with three individual adjustable drivers for each part of the spectrum and you will be able to "tune" your lights to your plants' needs.


You're telling me I can have an LED array growlight depicting the American flag?
FUCK YEAH 'MURICA


----------



## calliandra (May 19, 2017)

maybe an omen for some better luck hereabouts? 

The pineapple express runt is coming along, today day 16, wingspan 20cm height 10cm.
Wouldn't have thought it


----------



## horribleherk (May 19, 2017)

My sour'diesel is still filling my room we're almost there & the gg#4 baby is getting roots


----------



## mattyblade1 (May 20, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Shit man, I hope things get better. My Blue Dream was the best plant I ever grew, until flower. She's dead now
> And this is exactly what has happened with my last few grows. Long dirty ass roots. Not like the Captain Birdseye beard bushy roots.


Did you get anything of her stick?


----------



## Haze the maze (May 20, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> My sour'diesel is still filling my room we're almost there & the gg#4 baby is getting roots View attachment 3945298View attachment 3945299


Hey herk,
What's going on with your plant it looks like it is over watered but, it is in your DWC?
I saw this photo the other day and could not figure it out. Then it came to Me this morning...
You need more oxygen in your water. Them leafs need to be standing up!

 

Peace


----------



## Haze the maze (May 20, 2017)

Sorry Stickman, I always think I'm in Herks thread but I'm in yours LOL.


----------



## horribleherk (May 20, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Sorry Stickman, I always think I'm in Herks thread but I'm in yours LOL.


I think that's the nature of this strain especially at the end of its light cycle my friend has 4 more of them we bought at the same time & they act the same just bought a new air pump they don't stay down long


----------



## Haze the maze (May 20, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I think that's the nature of this strain especially at the end of its light cycle my friend has 4 more of them we bought at the same time & they act the same just bought a new air pump View attachment 3946016


They look great


----------



## horribleherk (May 20, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> They look great


I haven't checked her this morning but my rate of growth on this girl is still holding some of that droop is midday heat I have no ac yet by fall I'm re- doing things for better climate


----------



## TheStickMan (May 20, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> You guys sound like you're building rocket ships!


Pmsl way over my head too mate!!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 20, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Did you get anything of her stick?


Looks around 6 ounce. But 6 ounce of bud that hasn't matured is of no use to anyone!!
How are you mate?


----------



## TheStickMan (May 20, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Sorry Stickman, I always think I'm in Herks thread but I'm in yours LOL.


Post what tha wants pal, we're all friends!
And please, get some photos up of your ladies for us to gawp at!


----------



## horribleherk (May 21, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Post what tha wants pal, we're all friends!
> And please, get some photos up of your ladies for us to gawp at!


hey stickman what's next on the horizon for you? I've got a 315 coming but for now using my led on one grow & my old hps on the other here is this mornings pic 35 days in the room the sour diesel is kicking ass over the 2 plant doubledream grow & ive got the gorilla glue #4 baby in my mini dwc as I'm doing away with the doubledream in the future


----------



## Haze the maze (May 21, 2017)

Oh boy that two for one is looking good.
I see what you are saying about the droop.
and...
This is for you Stickman...Enjoy!


----------



## mattyblade1 (May 24, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looks around 6 ounce. But 6 ounce of bud that hasn't matured is of no use to anyone!!
> How are you mate?


I'm ok mate been very busy with work. Harvested well though to be fair. I won't start another grow until mid summer due to heading easing in 8 weeks. What about you mate ?


----------



## mattyblade1 (May 24, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm ok mate been very busy with work. Harvested well though to be fair. I won't start another grow until mid summer due to heading easing in 8 weeks. What about you mate ?


Heading away I mean. Fucking spell check


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 16, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm ok mate been very busy with work. Harvested well though to be fair. I won't start another grow until mid summer due to heading easing in 8 weeks. What about you mate ?


Same here pal, proper busy with work. Too busy to start a grow, probably get one started at the end of Summer now.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 16, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Same here pal, proper busy with work. Too busy to start a grow, probably get one started at the end of Summer now.


hey stickman good to see ya even if you're not growing right now it's still good to hear from you


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 16, 2017)

sour'diesel


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 16, 2017)

doubledream


----------



## Enigma (Jun 17, 2017)

Can't wait to see you back in action.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 30, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman good to see ya even if you're not growing right now it's still good to hear from you


Hey up Herk, how are you? The plants are looking amazing, not been on here for ages, I need to catch up with your grows.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jun 30, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Can't wait to see you back in action.


Thanks man, can't wait to get back into, its been a while now! Hoping to get started in the next month.


----------



## Haze the maze (Jun 30, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Hey up Herk, how are you? The plants are looking amazing, not been on here for ages, I need to catch up with your grows.


Sorry to tell you but Herk's plants all died. His power went out on a 110 F day while he was out of town..
I'm about to loose one of My plants due to what I'm dubbing the "stickman disease" (Sorry)
My unsupported plant tipped over and I have lost the root. It is now on life support.
Cant wait to see what you grow next.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 30, 2017)

getting ready to remodel/insulate my room & run two 3x3 tents with a single cooler in the room we had 10 days of record breaking heat I've got 2 jackherer-x-blackberry going now I'm gonna split these up as I'm going back to single plant grows the led in one tent & a 315 cmh in the other


----------



## thccbdhealth (Jun 30, 2017)

horribleher 13631545 said:


> getting ready to remodel/insulate my room & run two 3x3 tents with a single cooler in the room we had 10 days of record breaking heat I've got 2 jackherer-x-blackberry going now I'm gonna split these up as I'm going back to single plant grows the led in one tent & a 315 cmh in the otherView attachment 3969756


What have you been yeilding off that 315cmh in your 3x3.
Have you found it better producing with one plant v.s. multiple?
i have a 315 in a 4x4, with 5girls right now.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 30, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> What have you been yeilding off that 315cmh in your 3x3.
> Have you found it better producing with one plant v.s. multiple?
> i have a 315 in a 4x4, with 5girls right now.


The cmh hasn't been used yet it's replacing my 400 hps which in coco gave me a little over 7 zips my interest lately is in smaller highly productive grows I haven't hit a good one yet but stickman did golden lemons & got something like 17 zips off a single plant anything the 400 hps can do the 315 cmh should be able to exceed


----------



## Haze the maze (Jun 30, 2017)

thccbdhealth said:


> What have you been yeilding off that 315cmh in your 3x3.
> Have you found it better producing with one plant v.s. multiple?
> i have a 315 in a 4x4, with 5girls right now.


I've got one under a 3x3 screen it should be done in 40 days.


----------



## THCBrain (Jun 30, 2017)

315 cmh 4x4 tent I'll let you know my yeild, 

Running 2 cindy 99 next run, scrog for sure with how viney my cut is, currently under a mixture of cfl n blurple led will be getting hit with 2 315's in around 3 weeks.


----------



## thccbdhealth (Jul 4, 2017)

315 CMH 3100k - 4x4 x 6'6"
First Trellis is now set for 14" from edge of pot, 24" from floor.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 4, 2017)

they're starting to wake up


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jul 6, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Sorry to tell you but Herk's plants all died. His power went out on a 110 F day while he was out of town..
> I'm about to loose one of My plants due to what I'm dubbing the "stickman disease" (Sorry)
> My unsupported plant tipped over and I have lost the root. It is now on life support.
> Cant wait to see what you grow next.


Don't even bother with the lost root plant, toss it away. I've just had that happen twice in the past year, first one came completely off and just died. Second one ripped half way, gave it a month to recover, slowly started to maybe do something after a month and i just harvested it immature and used it for edibles. Made great edibles tho!

I'm having a bitch of a time with all this heat too!


----------



## Haze the maze (Jul 6, 2017)

I jus


Anon Emaus said:


> Don't even bother with the lost root plant, toss it away. I've just had that happen twice in the past year, first one came completely off and just died. Second one ripped half way, gave it a month to recover, slowly started to maybe do something after a month and i just harvested it immature and used it for edibles. Made great edibles tho!
> 
> I'm having a bitch of a time with all this heat too!


I just threw it out it was full of salts (PPM 900). No way I'm even going to test it! What a shame.
I will from now on use a 1 Gal. bucket with tons of holes drilled into it to hold the medium (like the Water Farm). This will allow the roots to grow way deeper and won't cut off the man root like these stupid little net pots are doing. I hope that on the next grow this will completely remove any possibility of this happening again. 
As I am learning to grow there will be some mistakes to learn from.

Lesson Learned. 

Next...


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jul 6, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> I jus
> 
> I just threw it out it was full of salts (PPM 900). No way I'm even going to test it! What a shame.
> I will from now on use a 1 Gal. bucket with tons of holes drilled into it to hold the medium (like the Water Farm). This will allow the roots to grow way deeper and won't cut off the man root like these stupid little net pots are doing. I hope that on the next grow this will completely remove any possibility of this happening again.
> ...


Yeah it's weird how they grow outta those net pots. Sometimes i'll get just one main root and other times I'll get a ton of roots all coming out. I think it has to do with the first month of growth, I think if i left the water like right on the bottom of the netpot it would probably help grow a ton of roots rather than just the one. I've been trying to help that happen going forward.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Hey Stick you growing at the moment?


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 5, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Hey Stick you growing at the moment?


he hasn't surfaced yet probably has a lot of work going on he is due to pop up one of these days lol...


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 12, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Hey Stick you growing at the moment?


No mate, its been a while and I miss it, i've got a week off work soon so I'm hoping to start something then. You been on holiday yet?
And what about you, any plants on go?


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 12, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> he hasn't surfaced yet probably has a lot of work going on he is due to pop up one of these days lol...


I've had a lot of problems with extreme heat & dwc I'm doing drain to waste in coco right now as 2 of my plants recovering are finally coming around & got a single plant grow in the other tent I'm now in tents looking forward to your return things ain't the same around here without the stickman lol you're thread is kinda the local gathering place the 2 side by side plants are jackherer-x-blackberry kush on the left & on the right is doubledream the single plant grow is sour'diesel-x-lemon kush


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 19, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've had a lot of problems with extreme heat & dwc I'm doing drain to waste in coco right now as 2 of my plants recovering are finally coming around & got a single plant grow in the other tent I'm now in tents looking forward to your return things ain't the same around here without the stickman lol you're thread is kinda the local gathering place the 2 side by side plants are jackherer-x-blackberry kush on the left & on the right is doubledream the single plant grow is sour'diesel-x-lemon kushView attachment 3993914View attachment 3993915 View attachment 3993916


Hey up Herk, how are you?!! Hows things back home? Hows the family and how's the pooches?!\ 
Your plants are looking nice mate. Still fuck all going on here, but planning on planting something soon.


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 19, 2017)

Nah then everyone! @mattyblade1, @calliandra, @grapefruitmarmalade, @THCBrain @horribleherk @sierranevadaca and anyone else. Whats cracking?! Get some photos posted and let me know how you are all doing!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm hoping to get a seed started in the next couple of weeks, seen as last time was a fuck up I think I'll pop another Blue Dream


----------



## Enigma (Aug 19, 2017)

Hmmm Blue Dream.. so nice.

New rig in the new diggs, not sure which route I'll go this time.. crunching some performance numbers the past few weeks.


----------



## 420Barista (Aug 19, 2017)

Hey @TheStickMan its been awhile good to see your still around. hope it works out well for you
were just chillin and watching herks updates.

Peace


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 19, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Nah then everyone! @mattyblade1, @calliandra, @grapefruitmarmalade, @THCBrain @horribleherk @sierranevadaca and anyone else. Whats cracking?! Get some photos posted and let me know how you are all doing!!


Just starting in both tents it's too hot for dwc both tents are in coco


----------



## calliandra (Aug 20, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Nah then everyone! @mattyblade1, @calliandra, @grapefruitmarmalade, @THCBrain @horribleherk @sierranevadaca and anyone else. Whats cracking?! Get some photos posted and let me know how you are all doing!!





TheStickMan said:


> I'm hoping to get a seed started in the next couple of weeks, seen as last time was a fuck up I think I'll pop another Blue Dream


Stick!!! Now that's wonderful!!
Really looking forward to following a grow of yours again, my life hasn't been quite complete ever since you took a break 

Still haven't built my growroom LMAO
But have begun using the veg cabinet (approx. 50x100, 90cm height) for some small autos - got a Mephisto Skylar White and a Fastbuds Pineapple Express going at the mo.
Here they are this morning, day 40 - a tad tousled from the LST, especially the PE - on the right.
But I think I've got em tied down enough now so they won't run into trouble with distance to light.



Looks like the Skylar White is going to be faster than the PE (who habitually runs for 77days total growtime in my care) .

Whilst the PE is still sorting her branching, Skylar's really starting to push into bloom - here's what used to be her main cola.
Oh and on the lowest budsite's stem! you can see the bug I attribute all the munch-holes (especially on the PE) to 



Nothing like a Mephisto plant for making a person want to grow more, always beautiful! 
Cheers!


----------



## calliandra (Aug 20, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Just starting in both tents it's too hot for dwc both tents are in cocoView attachment 3997554View attachment 3997555


Haha Herk - had to rub my eyes when I saw those pots, unusual sight!
But makes sense - how are you liking the coco? @mattyblade1's #1 choice


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 20, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Haha Herk - had to rub my eyes when I saw those pots, unusual sight!
> But makes sense - how are you liking the coco? @mattyblade1's #1 choice


Did coco a few years back with good success it tolerated heat pretty good & is doing it good this time as well these 2 cuts were taken July 31st. so they are pretty young


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 21, 2017)

2 c99 cuts at the back. Front left dr kripplings bud bud bling tings. Front right 00 seeds chocolate kush. (Front from seed) 12/12 began 1/8/17.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 21, 2017)

My view of the solar eclipse kinda looks like flying saucers lol...


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 26, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Stick!!! Now that's wonderful!!
> Really looking forward to following a grow of yours again, my life hasn't been quite complete ever since you took a break
> 
> Still haven't built my growroom LMAO
> ...


My life hasn't been complete not growing and being on here! I've missed you and everyone else! 
I love the name Skylar White, great Breaking Bad reference! You NEED to watch that by the way! 
They look lovely, short and squat! 
I'm going to pop a seed tomorrow, not sure what yet as I don't know where I put the Blue Dream seeds lol they aren't with the collection?!! 
Also I'm going to start using a microbe tea called Ecothrive Biosys, hoping for good results!


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 26, 2017)

420Barista said:


> Hey @TheStickMan its been awhile good to see your still around. hope it works out well for you
> were just chillin and watching herks updates.
> 
> Peace


Cheers pal, all the best to you too, you got owt growing?


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 26, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Yeah it's weird how they grow outta those net pots. Sometimes i'll get just one main root and other times I'll get a ton of roots all coming out. I think it has to do with the first month of growth, I think if i left the water like right on the bottom of the netpot it would probably help grow a ton of roots rather than just the one. I've been trying to help that happen going forward.


This fucks me off pal, its been the problem the last few grows, end up with one massive root and all the rest are shitty little things. 
Anywho, how are you? And what you growing? How did the Blue Dream turn out?


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 26, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> 315 cmh 4x4 tent I'll let you know my yeild, View attachment 3970170
> 
> Running 2 cindy 99 next run, scrog for sure with how viney my cut is, currently under a mixture of cfl n blurple led will be getting hit with 2 315's in around 3 weeks.


Beast of a plant mate, nicely done!!! What were the numbers?


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 26, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Hmmm Blue Dream.. so nice.
> 
> New rig in the new diggs, not sure which route I'll go this time.. crunching some performance numbers the past few weeks.


You worked owt out?


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 26, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> 2 c99 cuts at the back. Front left dr kripplings bud bud bling tings. Front right 00 seeds chocolate kush. (Front from seed) 12/12 began 1/8/17. View attachment 3998017


Fuckin reyt canopy that pal


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 26, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> My view of the solar eclipse kinda looks like flying saucers lol...View attachment 3998165


Nice pic Herk, didn't see this eclipse but saw the last one. I was on a site in Wales and a welder came out with his mask on, had a look at it through his mask, amazing!!


----------



## THCBrain (Aug 26, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Beast of a plant mate, nicely done!!! What were the numbers?


Round the 15 mark. Nearly gone now, but in flower on day 26.


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 26, 2017)

@calliandra turn it up full blast!!


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 26, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> @calliandra turn it up full blast!!


is that new stuff??


----------



## chuckie86 (Aug 26, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Ok we're off on the new grow. Put 6 seeds down last night. 2x White Skunk, 2 x Jock Horror and 2 x Cherry Bomb. All have poked though bar a Cherry Bomb. Fingers crossed


Hey bro do u have a grow journal on the cherry bomb I got a 10 pack n like to check it out thanks


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 27, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> is that new stuff??


Old stuff, was a B side on one of the singles a few years back, one of me favourites, love the guitar half way through, sounds like its in pain lol


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 27, 2017)

it sounds good after listening to that I was compelled to pop a beer & head on over to you tube for some song surfing lol... I'm rebounding after back-to back losses but I've put one tent in coco which is more reliable than dwc the other tent is under a new led light & programming nicely you've been missed around here can't wait to pop a cold one & swap stories & pics


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 27, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> it sounds good after listening to that I was compelled to pop a beer & head on over to you tube for some song surfing lol... I'm rebounding after back-to back losses but I've put one tent in coco which is more reliable than dwc the other tent is under a new led light & programming nicely you've been missed around here can't wait to pop a cold one & swap stories & pics View attachment 4001025View attachment 4001026


What did you end up listening to mate? I'm having a few cold ones tonight! 
It did my head in last time losing the Blue Dream, it was such a beautiful plant, it knocked me back a bit, but I'm proper looking forward to growing again.
How are you finding the coco? I've always been tempted to do a coco hempy bucket grow like our good friend @mattyblade1 
Are you still homebrewing? And hows the family and the pooches?


----------



## TheStickMan (Aug 27, 2017)

unbelievable, love The Black Sabbath bassline towards the end!
I was fortunate enough to go to one of Black Sabbaths final gigs, it was in Manchester, and fuck me, Ozzy put on a show!


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 27, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> What did you end up listening to mate? I'm having a few cold ones tonight!
> It did my head in last time losing the Blue Dream, it was such a beautiful plant, it knocked me back a bit, but I'm proper looking forward to growing again.
> How are you finding the coco? I've always been tempted to do a coco hempy bucket grow like our good friend @mattyblade1
> Are you still homebrewing? And hows the family and the pooches?


I listened to some old bush , nirvana,Alice in chains & the like I've got a few years of growing in coco under my belt it's pretty much trouble free I've got the jack herer-x-blackberry kush in the coco & in dwc I've a single sour'd-x- lemon kush


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2017)

Two Vero7-SEs on the way.

I'm going to give LED an honest go.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 28, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> What did you end up listening to mate? I'm having a few cold ones tonight!
> It did my head in last time losing the Blue Dream, it was such a beautiful plant, it knocked me back a bit, but I'm proper looking forward to growing again.
> How are you finding the coco? I've always been tempted to do a coco hempy bucket grow like our good friend @mattyblade1
> Are you still homebrewing? And hows the family and the pooches?


hey stickman I'll run my setup by you I use 12 liters cloth pot with a drip pan under the trick is to get about 30 mm. runoff at the bottom which the coco/perlite 60%coco40%perlite wicks back up pretty much like hempy except the level of pooled nutrients is visable in the bottom & the cloth pots allow more air to the roots & root rot is out the window I'm running dwc in one tent using 3% hydrogen peroxide @12/ml gal. & im running the coco in the other tent the coco I've not a doubt will make it to harvest & hopefully so will the dwc


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 28, 2017)

the dwc tent with 200w. of led a single plant/dwc & a 24x24 in. Scrog using gh floranova bloom only & h202(applied daily to prevent root rot) were are having record breaking heat I pray I can pull this off coco is a lot more forgiving of extreme temps than dwc both grows are now in 3x3 tents


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 28, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Two Vero7-SEs on the way.
> 
> I'm going to give LED an honest go.


I'm still wanting the timber framed one @400w.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 28, 2017)

Are they actively cooled?

I looked at Timber and went with Tasty.

One 3000K and one 4000K @ ~70W, passively cooled, Meanwell and Wago, etc.

The QB's were my first choice, but what I wanted was out of stock.

Besides, Kevin from Tasty helped out a lot, was the first to respond on a Sunday, my order went through a few days later.

The Spyder frame setup looks interesting, not sure on the efficiency of those strip LEDs though. Maybe a mix of broad and full-spectrum?


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 28, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Are they actively cooled?
> 
> I looked at Timber and went with Tasty.
> 
> ...


tasty has a very solid rep. as does timber I'm just more familiar with dan & there is a member here already using the framed vero light


----------



## Enigma (Aug 28, 2017)

Tasty has a very well polished (4) emitter fixture, T-22, come a kit or complete. The driver only pushed them about 45W each, I think (2) two drivers and (2) two spectrums would put out better results at 70W each.

I believe the PPF is over 1k in a 2' x 2', driven harder it should have over 1k PPF in a 3' x 3'. My numbers aren't exact.

I was really just looking for the cheapest way to get in without getting crap equipment. I think the Vero7 is about middle of the road here, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 28, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Tasty has a very well polished (4) emitter fixture, T-22, come a kit or complete. The driver only pushed them about 45W each, I think (2) two drivers and (2) two spectrums would put out better results at 70W each.
> 
> I believe the PPF is over 1k in a 2' x 2', driven harder it should have over 1k PPF in a 3' x 3'. My numbers aren't exact.
> 
> I was really just lookusing for the cheapest way to get in without getting crap equipment. I think the Vero7 is about middle of the road here, correct me if I'm wrong.


sounds like you've done a bit more homework than I have the timber I want is vero 29 driven hard @100w.each but I've got my hands full with the 2 leds I've got nobody ever says anything negative about tasty you're gonna do fine I get on some of these led forums & get right back off the rudest & loudest is not always the rightest in my opinion you did good


----------



## Enigma (Aug 28, 2017)

Iggy button.

I only listen to reason, not douchebaggery.

One should be informed before making decisions.


----------



## calliandra (Aug 28, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I love the name Skylar White, great Breaking Bad reference! You NEED to watch that by the way!


haha yeah it was the reason I did - in the beginning (hm and in between too lol) Skylar was such a bitch I thought I'm never going to pop this seed LOL
Changed my mind though 
Especially after the Fastbuds LSD-25 I was actually wanting to grow died sprouting, and it wasn't a freebie either  I've got this feeling I'm going to be giving up on Fastbuds genetics alltogether, I've had so many seeds either not sprout at all or sprout badly or be runts... not sure what it's about either, I got the first ones from Zamnesia I think, the second from Gorilla Seeds - so either all Fastbuds stuff is old this side of the sea, or they don't like the way I treat them.



TheStickMan said:


> @calliandra turn it up full blast!!


haha always 



TheStickMan said:


> unbelievable, love The Black Sabbath bassline towards the end!
> I was fortunate enough to go to one of Black Sabbaths final gigs, it was in Manchester, and fuck me, Ozzy put on a show!


ah yes! LMAO love em, clobbering the drumset together there too 
That song has always reminded me of Billy Talent btw, the snotty attitude haha


----------



## calliandra (Aug 28, 2017)

Enigma said:


> The driver only pushed them about 45W each, I think (2) two drivers and (2) two spectrums would put out better results at 70W each.





horribleherk said:


> vero 29 driven hard @100w.each


hey wait wait, what?!
In my simplistgic understanding of the matter, I always thought COBs did better driven at really _low _wattages?!
What's the reasoning for pushing them like that?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 29, 2017)

Depending on the manufacturer, and the design, you can have COBs that run at low voltage and high amperage resulting in higher wattage. Other COBs can be run at a higher voltage and a lower amperage resulting in a lower wattage. The other thing to note, I've noticed the higher voltage COBs will be more efficient and more powerful than the lower voltage ones.

At lower currents the lumen per Watt, or efficacy, will generally be better and as well as the cooler the COB operates.

The more current driven through them the more light and the farther away they need to be. The more efficient the COB is the less electricity will be wasted to heat.

BridgeLux isn't the top brand, from what I know, but the Vero7-SE pack a punch at 70W passively cooled, 95W actively, on paper. For the price, ease of use, low power consumption and the ability to pump over 1k PPF into my space was more than appealing.

I'm just playing the waiting game now.


----------



## Haze the maze (Sep 1, 2017)

This is what I'm doing. Bubba and Early Vixen inside and Early Vixen outside they are about 5'6" and in flower They will finish under My new 1000w HPS as it will get cold and wet here soon.
Then I will move the light into this room downstairs and finish up the current ten plant grow with it and another that is rooting.
The bubble buckets hold 6 gal. of water and are now @500PPM
I'll get a pic with the light on. It's off in the day 12-4 as it has been nice and warm here in BC Canada as you can see from them outside plants.

         They just love the 315CMH and have been growing fast.


----------



## Haze the maze (Sep 1, 2017)

lights on.
These have been growing for 2 weeks from when they got roots as clones and are growing very fast with almost a 1/2 gal of water being taken up per day at this point
Some are showing monstercrop and I may only keep them and ditch the rest. they are VERY branchy.
Also there are two different phenoms of the Early Vixen and My money is on the bushy one that had a nice pre flower smell in it's mother outside and a tighter structure. There is sure to be a showdown in here soon...EeeeeHaw.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 1, 2017)

calliandra said:


> hey wait wait, what?!
> In my simplistgic understanding of the matter, I always thought COBs did better driven at really _low _wattages?!
> What's the reasoning for pushing them like that?


only the vero 29 the ppf & ppfd is pretty high too I think their site is www.timbergrowlights.com


----------



## calliandra (Sep 3, 2017)

Well it's a good thing I'm pretty happy with my lights at the mo, looks like I'll have to brush up my understanding before I add any more 

At the mo I'm more worried about odour control.
The Skylar White seems to be living out the skunkishness in her lineage and my place strinks like a cannaforest despite the cheapside DIY filtering I've been dabbling with..
My logic on air exchange seems to be off. I was looking to keep it to the necessary minimum as to not create negative pressure in the closet. My suspicion being that negative air pressure makes the plants stink more. While that may be, air exchange isn't going to win against genetics 

So after wasting 50 euro on a regular inline fan (w/ just 90m³/hr), activated carbon (which I had to remove again after a day, the airflow got reduced to just about zero), and a Carbon filter for extractor hoods (totally ineffective!), I'm sheepishly opting for a nice 160m³/hr S&P silent fan and a proper carbon filter to match 
I had the impulse to just put up my old closet and stick them in there for the 3 weeks they still have to go, but knowing myself, if I do _that _I'll never build the new room, and I really need that space for my planned return to photoperiods - and moving on to regulars too...

So here they are, at day 54, 14 days after the last update, with a good 3 weeks to go.
Both showing nute problems on their bottom leaves, the PE with calmag deficiency signs and starting to transfer nitrogen upwards.
I have to look at slow release nutes in my soil mixes more seriously I think!

The Pineapple Express


Note that tallest branch in the middle - it's actually the lowermost one of the plant, which seems decided to get into a growing race with the deadnettle in there (blooming in pink), way after the other parts of the plant were already focusing on flower.
It's really funny to see how that one branch is trying to catch up with the others now. May have to leave it standing, like a vigorous middle finger, for a few more days after the rest gets harvested  we'll see!

And Ms. Stinky, the Skylar White
Clearly pulling nitrogen out of her bottom leaves, may be partly genetic self-defoliation, but yeah.
She's only in 10L too, on purpose.
For full development she'd need twice that, but I was scared of that given the tiny space.


Looks like she could be a heavy yielder when grown out properly, love how she's developing her colas!
(oh and sorry for the crappy pic quality, my cellphone cam all of a sudden can't handle the light anymore it seems and always makes these stripey pix now  so no, I _don't_ have shades hanging across my lights lol)

(same main cola as the closeup in the last update)

Cheers!


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 3, 2017)

Chopped my outside plant just now grew way too big pulled root ball out.


----------



## Haze the maze (Sep 3, 2017)

Cheers! [/QUOTE]

Nice.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 3, 2017)

hey stickman got a little work done to the cob tent today it is now automated & feeds once daily the tub is one of those they use to mix mortar in it fits my 2 smart pots pretty good the smaller plant is starting to wake up I think I'm gonna stick with this setup as it's gonna work in a week or so I'm gonna set the timer to feed twice daily


----------



## Haze the maze (Sep 4, 2017)

Got a surprise this morning as We grew over 2 inches over night and burned a tip off a leaf. I will drop the screen before the end of the week.

  
Bubba Kush



Early Vixen


----------



## Haze the maze (Sep 5, 2017)

I have just not seen this kind of growth before. Having only grown with seeds . 2 more inches over night so I put the screen to it too spread out some of the rampant growth.
The monstercroped plants have branches that are taller than the center growth!
I think it may be because I have followed Tystick's advice and I'm adding 1 gram of Epsom salts per gal. it helps the plant build new growth. I think it works.  I'm adding it to the res. when topping up but, not with the initial res. fill so I can adjust the PPM correctly.
I'm at 3/4 of a gal to each bucket per day. I'm mixing full strength 500PPM plus adding Epsom salt to that to top up the res.


----------



## calliandra (Sep 6, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> I have just not seen this kind of growth before. Having only grown with seeds . 2 more inches over night so I put the screen to it too spread out some of the rampant growth.
> The monstercroped plants have branches that are taller than the center growth!
> I think it may be because I have followed Tystick's advice and I'm adding 1 gram of Epsom salts per gal. it helps the plant build new growth. I think it works.  I'm adding it to the res. when topping up but, not with the initial res. fill so I can adjust the PPM correctly.
> I'm at 3/4 of a gal to each bucket per day. I'm mixing full strength 500PPM plus adding Epsom salt to that to top up the res.


sounds intriguing! 
How much ppm does the gram of Epson end up adding to your res?


----------



## Haze the maze (Sep 6, 2017)

calliandra said:


> sounds intriguing!
> How much ppm does the gram of Epson end up adding to your res?


Well I'm using 1 table spoon per 2 gal and getting about 100 PPM so My add mix is 600 PPM This is a little high as it moved My res. up a little when added. 
It looks like it's just because I have never used clones before. They have full maturity and that's what I think is giving them the boost.
Learning is fun....

  


Water Me


----------



## Anon Emaus (Sep 6, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> This fucks me off pal, its been the problem the last few grows, end up with one massive root and all the rest are shitty little things.
> Anywho, how are you? And what you growing? How did the Blue Dream turn out?


Miss everyone here! Gunna try to get back on here more(i know i probably always say that and disappear constantly), got some great grows planned for the winter here!

I'm alright, grows have been a bitch with the summer heat. I'm up to 3 tents now though(i don't kno if i had them last I was on but don't think so) lol I couldn't stop, you should see how i have them crammed in the room! Blue dream turned shit with the broken root, let her run for long time but gave up in the end. Ended up with only minorly looking premature buds, good enough for making edibles and boy is it still some potent shit! 

I've been growing a bunch of Mephisto strains this summer and I'm thrilled with them!!! Did a couple dirt grows and will never do dirt again after getting spider mites yuck! 

So other than the small dirt grows which popped a couple zips here and there I did a big run in my DWC of 3 different Mephisto strains. Autoflowers so only 3 months and i yeilded 17.5oz!!!! Honestly my best grow ever. Other than that freak 15 week flowering Original Amnesia this is my biggest yeild yet and it was only 3 months. Prior with photos I've only ever done 15oz other than the OA. Ripley's OG was the heavy weight and took over the whole tent bringing in i think it was 10.7oz alone. Amazing smoke too, extremely potent, they say it consistently hits 23% thc and my buddies just want more and more so its proven itself. 

Here are some pics of that grow. I currently have a very similiar grow going with another Ripley's OG and Sour Orange Deisel Kush by Mephisto. 

Left to right buds:
Skylar White - Frostiest bud I've ever seen
Sour Stomper - Never knew weed could smell that fruity! Amazing terps and fat trichromes.
Ripley's OG - Insane yeilder, hard hitting potent bud and fat chunky nugs.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 6, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Miss everyone here! Gunna try to get back on here more(i know i probably always say that and disappear constantly), got some great grows planned for the winter here!
> 
> I'm alright, grows have been a bitch with the summer heat. I'm up to 3 tents now though(i don't kno if i had them last I was on but don't think so) lol I couldn't stop, you should see how i have them crammed in the room! Blue dream turned shit with the broken root, let her run for long time but gave up in the end. Ended up with only minorly looking premature buds, good enough for making edibles and boy is it still some potent shit!
> 
> ...


I have no experience with autos but when I'm snooping around mephisto is getting the highest praise I'm growing in e&f smart pots using tupur these clones were taken July 31st tupur is some sort of coco blend dwc & high temps have really been hard on me this feeds the same nutes but root problems are nonexistent


----------



## Haze the maze (Sep 7, 2017)

I want Ripley's in My garden.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Sep 7, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I have no experience with autos but when I'm snooping around mephisto is getting the highest praise I'm growing in e&f smart pots using tupur these clones were taken July 31st tupur is some sort of coco blend dwc & high temps have really been hard on me this feeds the same nutes but root problems are nonexistent View attachment 4006279


Totally worth checking them out! Very nice! Yeah the danm heat is a killer man


----------



## Anon Emaus (Sep 7, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> I want Ripley's in My garden.


Ohh yeah she's a cash cropper with tons of potency! Can't beat it! It's amazing how fast she fattens up, I will warn she is a beast so give lots of room otherwise she'll just push everything else out of her way!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Sep 7, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Well it's a good thing I'm pretty happy with my lights at the mo, looks like I'll have to brush up my understanding before I add any more
> 
> At the mo I'm more worried about odour control.
> The Skylar White seems to be living out the skunkishness in her lineage and my place strinks like a cannaforest despite the cheapside DIY filtering I've been dabbling with..
> ...


Ohh you're gunna be happy with Skylar!! If Ripley's wasn't pushing her away in my tent she def would have been a very good yeilder, she had very fat cola's. And just you wait until you see the frost she puts on, it's literally insane!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Sep 7, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> 2 c99 cuts at the back. Front left dr kripplings bud bud bling tings. Front right 00 seeds chocolate kush. (Front from seed) 12/12 began 1/8/17. View attachment 3998017


What size tent are you in?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Sep 7, 2017)

Some more auto's i grew this summer, all soil.
White Widow & Sour Deisel by I think it was Dinafem(first 6 pics)
Toofless Alien by Mephisto(next 2 pics)
Heisenberg Special by Mephisto(Last 2 pics)
Mostly just under my 250w lamp in 5 gal smart pots with happy frog


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 7, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> What size tent are you in?


4x4.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Sep 7, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> 4x4.


Nice, love that jungle you got there. I run 3x3's and thought yours seemed a bit bigger. What do you yeild on average from a full tent? 600w?


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 7, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Nice, love that jungle you got there. I run 3x3's and thought yours seemed a bit bigger. What do you yeild on average from a full tent? 600w?


Thanks. I average around 15 oz from 4 in that tent, last few runs have been mixed strains, but going to do 4 chocolate kush next run, just took the cuttings today as this run has 3 to 4 weeks left. I use a 315 cmh dual spectrum. I have a journal going ill tag you in it shows how i created my jungle.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 7, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Nice, love that jungle you got there. I run 3x3's and thought yours seemed a bit bigger. What do you yeild on average from a full tent? 600w?


I'm running 2 tents (3x3) and I'm going back to single plant grows this is jackherer-x-blackberry kush


----------



## Haze the maze (Sep 8, 2017)

Man Anon you grew those nice colas under 250HPS. That's crazy!!!

Those Autos really put out I got about 12 Quart jars of bud. With Auto's and 400W HPS on My first grow. They are really nice to grow.
My numbers are down right now as I learn how to grow photo period and had that disappointing die off last time around.But...
It's all good. I'll just keep trying. And now I have the Clones..

I would love to see what your doing THC if you don't mind. Are you in soil or buckets?


----------



## calliandra (Sep 9, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Ohh you're gunna be happy with Skylar!! If Ripley's wasn't pushing her away in my tent she def would have been a very good yeilder, she had very fat cola's. And just you wait until you see the frost she puts on, it's literally insane!


Ohyes, I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to grow her again under more dignified conditions!
She's frosting up nicely, and, wowee smells of bubblegum! 

I did get the impression though she has less tertiary branch growth than the sour stomper, but yes, she looks like she'd even grow fat colas for _me -_ what you've got going there, beercan thick, is just way sick


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 14, 2017)

both tents now have screen in place now to fill them up


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 21, 2017)

hey stickman just popped in to see if you've surfaced yet & to update on my grows I think I'm done with dwc this coco/tupur is just much more simple I've returned to single plant grows in both tents one tent is drain to waste ( just a drip pan with a 12 liter cloth pot sitting in it) I dump 1 liter of nutrient on it daily the other has the same pot but sits in a tub & has a reservoir it floods once a day it can go about 5 days without attention as the pump is on a timer I was kind of forced to go back to this method as high nutrient temperatures & root rot was costing me my grows


----------



## calliandra (Sep 21, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman just popped in to see if you've surfaced yet & to update on my grows I think I'm done with dwc this coco/tupur is just much more simple I've returned to single plant grows in both tents one tent is drain to waste ( just a drip pan with a 12 liter cloth pot sitting in it) I dump 1 liter of nutrient on it daily the other has the same pot but sits in a tub & has a reservoir it floods once a day it can go about 5 days without attention as the pump is on a timer I was kind of forced to go back to this method as high nutrient temperatures & root rot was costing me my grows View attachment 4014238View attachment 4014239


looking good man!!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Sep 22, 2017)

Some bud porn. Ripleys and SODK by Mephisto! May have posted some a couple times, thing got glitchy uploading that many at once...oops


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 22, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Some bud porn. Ripleys and SODK by Mephisto! May have posted some a couple times, thing got glitchy uploading that many at once...oops


I've a ways to go before I get a view like this lol...


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman just popped in to see if you've surfaced yet & to update on my grows I think I'm done with dwc this coco/tupur is just much more simple I've returned to single plant grows in both tents one tent is drain to waste ( just a drip pan with a 12 liter cloth pot sitting in it) I dump 1 liter of nutrient on it daily the other has the same pot but sits in a tub & has a reservoir it floods once a day it can go about 5 days without attention as the pump is on a timer I was kind of forced to go back to this method as high nutrient temperatures & root rot was costing me my grows View attachment 4014238View attachment 4014239


Looking sweet Herk, i've been thinking about doing a coco hempy for a while. I've just started a new seedling in DWC though. Watch this space lol


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 23, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking sweet Herk, i've been thinking about doing a coco hempy for a while. I've just started a new seedling in DWC though. Watch this space lol


Glad to see you back in the saddle I really miss your thread & my little window into how things work over in your part of the world over here summer is on its way out & things have cooled down a bit & im working on my shop preparing for winter I ordered a very small heater with a built in thermostat for each tent


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 23, 2017)

Saturday night pics been vegging for 37 days in both tents next grow I'm gonna stagger them so I harvest about every 45 days


----------



## calliandra (Sep 23, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking sweet Herk, i've been thinking about doing a coco hempy for a while. I've just started a new seedling in DWC though. Watch this space lol


yeeehaaa, awesome!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 24, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Some bud porn. Ripleys and SODK by Mephisto! May have posted some a couple times, thing got glitchy uploading that many at once...oops


Amazing! Some beautiful looking buds there mate! How longs left on those?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 24, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Saturday night pics been vegging for 37 days in both tents next grow I'm gonna stagger them so I harvest about every 45 days View attachment 4015619View attachment 4015620


Looking good!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 24, 2017)

calliandra said:


> yeeehaaa, awesome!


Fingers crossed she turns out well lol gonna really concentrate on the roots this time. Got a couple of products to help, got a nice microbe tea for her and some other stuff to prevent root rot. Which I'll use the tea one week then clean out the res and then use the other product the next week then the tea and so on! Oh and gone back to my very first smaller bucket


----------



## calliandra (Sep 24, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Fingers crossed she turns out well lol gonna really concentrate on the roots this time. Got a couple of products to help, got a nice microbe tea for her and some other stuff to prevent root rot. Which I'll use the tea one week then clean out the res and then use the other product the next week then the tea and so on! Oh and gone back to my very first smaller bucket


ooo what's the stuff vs. root rot got in it? If it has any sort of -icides in it, OR there are too many salts circulating (=the ppm stuff you guys use?) the microbial tea isn't going to help much, as the microbes will get killed.. just questioning to prevent any heartache on that account! 
Cool you switched buckets, the other one seemed to be jinxed!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 24, 2017)

I've put all my dwc stuff in storage for now as this stuff I'm using called tupur is amended with other things besides coco & so far is really giving me good results even in extreme heat I'll have a better idea of how it's going to perform after I flower them out I'm still getting used to the led lighting as I have 2 of them now 1 @ 340w. & the new one @200w. both are in 3x3 tents which is just shy of 1 m-x-1 m square


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 24, 2017)

calliandra said:


> ooo what's the stuff vs. root rot got in it? If it has any sort of -icides in it, OR there are too many salts circulating (=the ppm stuff you guys use?) the microbial tea isn't going to help much, as the microbes will get killed.. just questioning to prevent any heartache on that account!
> Cool you switched buckets, the other one seemed to be jinxed!!!


Yeah it'll kill the microbes straight off so will use that for one week clean the bucket out and fill with the tea and lower strength nutrients for a week. And just repeat that week by week, never mix them together. 
And yeah that bucket is evil!!


----------



## calliandra (Sep 24, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah it'll kill the microbes straight off so will use that for one week clean the bucket out and fill with the tea and lower strength nutrients for a week. And just repeat that week by week, never mix them together.
> And yeah that bucket is evil!!


I hadn't thought I'd ever say this but, leave the microbe tea away, it'll be disappointing LOL

But seriously, the thing with microbes is that we give the plant a maximum diversity, and then the plant cultures those she wants by putting out the appropriate root exudates that will grow the bacteria (quickly) and fungi (not soo quickly) who mine the right set of nutrients she needs. 
But you're not done there. 
You _have _to have at least protozoa and/or nematodes in there eating those bacteria and fungi and pooping out the excess nutrients (microbial predators need more carbon), thus releasing the nutrients from the miner's bodies in that desired plant-available form. Nevermind nematodes in water (also, they take 2 weeks from egg to egg), but even protozoa, who need 8 hours to reproduce, take their time to build a population that actually does the job well... 

What I'm saying is it'll take a few days to get the microbial nutrient cycling going, and just when it's getting nice, comes along Mr Stickman and washes them all out.  end of party lol
So I'd strongly advise against that sort of hybrid culture if youre going for a safe grow - or even microbial DWC in general, as everyone still seems to be trying stuff out in that particular approach too 
Cheers!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 24, 2017)

calliandra said:


> I hadn't thought I'd ever say this but, leave the microbe tea away, it'll be disappointing LOL
> 
> But seriously, the thing with microbes is that we give the plant a maximum diversity, and then the plant cultures those she wants by putting out the appropriate root exudates that will grow the bacteria (quickly) and fungi (not soo quickly) who mine the right set of nutrients she needs.
> But you're not done there.
> ...


Haha I like your description. Interesting, it does say in hydro it can be left itn the system 7-14 days before doing a res change, do you reckon it would be worth leaving it for 2 weeks instead or just sack it all together and just use full strength nutes? 
Heres link for it 
Thanks for the info! 
https://ecothrive.co.uk/biosys/


----------



## calliandra (Sep 25, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha I like your description. Interesting, it does say in hydro it can be left itn the system 7-14 days before doing a res change, do you reckon it would be worth leaving it for 2 weeks instead or just sack it all together and just use full strength nutes?
> Heres link for it
> Thanks for the info!
> https://ecothrive.co.uk/biosys/


Hm, I don't know where I get the positive bias for Ecothrive from, also, I notice I am very susceptible to salesspeak haha
They make it sound great! but most of the time are just repeating themselves in different ways.

Stepping back from all that lol
So the main protagonists in that mix are the mycorrhizal fungi.

Here again, they need time to establish, so it'd be best to innoculate the plug the seed is sprouted in directly at planting. From there, the plant puts out enzymes that cause the spores to germinate, and directs them to grow in direction of the root, which the purely mycorrhizal ones need to dock onto within about 72 hours, else they'll die. When that is successful and the relationship is established, that can last you throughout the grow unless you're killing them off (I think that's what their reference to those 1.5 EC is about - what does that mean? Can you be feeding your nutes within that limit?).
No predators are needed to maintain that relationship. What still IS needed though, is a community of bacterial helpers, about which we know very little beyond that they are incredibly diverse, with different microbes mining different minerals in ways that can be shared amongst them all. So if they just add a handful of known species, will that cover all the functions usually going on in the rhizosphere to get you a healthy and vigorous plant?
Still not sure.
No one is cycling the nutrients in those bacteria either.
And while the theory of the cycle of living matter holds that root cells can consume entire complex molecules and bacteria by engulfing them and pulling them into their bodies, thus creating impromptu vesicles, similarly to what has been observed in cells lining the gut - can they really nourish themselves that way, without the other nutrient cycling going on?
Or is it rather just the nutrient additions, those "biological catalysts" in the tea that get consumed by the plant directly?
So not sure I trust all that, but would be curious to experiment and observe the microbial buildup in the root system to find out what is really going on there 

You definitely can't be switching between hi nutes and this though.
The mycorrhial fungi will get killed every time you switch. And getting them reestablished will just take too long... I usually see my mycorrhized soil plants change aspect after 3 weeks, becoming greener, lusher, and eager to grow (which I attribute to the mycorrhizal cooperation having gotten established) So, really, don't do that haha.

I could see it working out though IF the mycorrhizal network gets well established and the foods getting added really do cover everything the fungi are required to provide to the plant. There's definitely root-rot protection in there, so your thinking is not off at all, it's just how is it practicable in DWC - what exactly does one have to feed, that will offer the broad spectrum of nutes biological nutrient cycling requires for a truly healthy system. I haven't got the faintest clue, really. Actually, I'm currently struggling with similar questions regarding my pot soils, which are soo much more independent (and thus forgiving) than a DWC system that relies 100% on user input!

So basically, in any case you have to decide what your system is going to be, organic *or *inorganic nutrient sourcing.
The organic road is surely the more exciting & scary experimental one, I just wish I knew someone, anyone, who is successfully doing microbially powered hydroponics _and _sharing their experiences in a non-cookbook way! 
Cheers!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 25, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Hm, I don't know where I get the positive bias for Ecothrive from, also, I notice I am very susceptible to salesspeak haha
> They make it sound great! but most of the time are just repeating themselves in different ways.
> 
> Stepping back from all that lol
> ...


A lot to take in there, it was way too much when I had just woken up this morning, lots of big words!! haha

So thats exactly how I started off, soaked the root riot cube in the tea. And I'm guessing thats why they say you need to use the tea within 24 hours? or the poor little buggers will snuff it? Yep, I get that. 
So now they are there, they're on the roots, they're loving it. They're having a whale of a time!! I haven't added anything different, nothing to kill them off, theyve just been sat in a homemade high-tec mini DWC system (A measuring jug wrapped in gaffer tape to stop light getting in and an airstone dropped in ), today however ive poured that away and put the plant into the normal bucket, with clean water and half strength nutrients and put a fresh batch of tea in. Will the micorrhizal still be there on the roots? 

At this point theres no chance of going beyond an EC of 1.5. EC is the electrical conductivity of the water and probably the best way of measuring nutrients. With PPM theres 3 different scales. Theres the EC x 500 and EC x 700 scales which are most common on meters. So on 500 scale an EC of 1.5 would be 750ppm, and on 700 scale the it would be 1050, if my maths is any good lol So a lot of people talk about what PPM they are using and it can be confusing because you don't know what scale they are using. So yeah, anyways, in Veg I certainly won't be be going above 1.5 but in flower its a possibility, depending what the strain likes. 
So I'm thinking is it worth just giving it a go, certainly through veg and just test the water so to speak during flower?! I might have a better answer on Saturday, as i'm away until then, see how shes liking the stuff lol i was a bit unsure with the brown water bubbling away! She was looking beautiful and healthy this morning, so fingers crossed!


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 25, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> A lot to take in there, it was way too much when I had just woken up this morning, lots of big words!! haha
> 
> So thats exactly how I started off, soaked the root riot cube in the tea. And I'm guessing thats why they say you need to use the tea within 24 hours? or the poor little buggers will snuff it? Yep, I get that.
> So now they are there, they're on the roots, they're loving it. They're having a whale of a time!! I haven't added anything different, nothing to kill them off, theyve just been sat in a homemade high-tec mini DWC system (A measuring jug wrapped in gaffer tape to stop light getting in and an airstone dropped in ), today however ive poured that away and put the plant into the normal bucket, with clean water and half strength nutrients and put a fresh batch of tea in. Will the micorrhizal still be there on the roots?
> ...


hey stickman I'm sure you'll be up to par in no time I just threw away the last bucket that gave me 2 sick plants I think once they get whatever causes that rot in them it keeps reoccurring in spite of washing it with bleach


----------



## Haze the maze (Sep 25, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha I like your description. Interesting, it does say in hydro it can be left itn the system 7-14 days before doing a res change, do you reckon it would be worth leaving it for 2 weeks instead or just sack it all together and just use full strength nutes?
> Heres link for it
> Thanks for the info!
> https://ecothrive.co.uk/biosys/


That's cool shit can;t wait to see what's what with it.
So can I toss My HydPer and use this instead?


----------



## calliandra (Sep 26, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> A lot to take in there, it was way too much when I had just woken up this morning, lots of big words!! haha
> 
> So thats exactly how I started off, soaked the root riot cube in the tea. And I'm guessing thats why they say you need to use the tea within 24 hours? or the poor little buggers will snuff it? Yep, I get that.
> So now they are there, they're on the roots, they're loving it. They're having a whale of a time!! I haven't added anything different, nothing to kill them off, theyve just been sat in a homemade high-tec mini DWC system (A measuring jug wrapped in gaffer tape to stop light getting in and an airstone dropped in ), today however ive poured that away and put the plant into the normal bucket, with clean water and half strength nutrients and put a fresh batch of tea in. Will the micorrhizal still be there on the roots?
> ...


Sorry bout the big words haha

Aw cool, so you've started! This is going to be really exciting and I'm all frustrated I don't live around the corner to get some samples off those roots to check on the mycos' progress... maybe we can do a sample in a week or so via mail, though I'd need to ponder how best to preserve the sample during transport... 

Thanks for explaining the EC! Assuming they meant the lower scale, 750ppm still sounds higher than I would have thought. The measure I have down as the maximum refers to soil and I have no idea how to transpose that to DWC - anything above 100 pounds per acre is going to start killing off the soil ecosystem (and the poor synthetic farmers are dumping thousands of pounds of stuff per reccommendation....)

I just remembered another thing: if the plant is too well-fed, she's not going to encourage mycorrhizal colonization, since everythings there anyway and mycorrhizal associations do cost the plant the effort of feeding the fungi too (they provide carbon in exchange for the water, nutes and protection the fungi provide).

So how long has your plant been exposed to the spores in the tea? That is, how old was your girl yesterday?
And how high was the ppm of the half-strength nutes? I suspect just the nutes included in the Ecothrive may have been enough for this week BUT chances are good associations were already begun whilst she was in the hitech mini DWC 
So yeah, fingers crossed they took and are growing a nice mycelial network that will keep those roots nicely protected in there this week!!


----------



## Enigma (Sep 26, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman I'm sure you'll be up to *par* in no time



I see what you did there..


----------



## calliandra (Sep 27, 2017)

Since they're nearing chop (actually, it was to ponder when I'd do it), my princesses had a daylight-photoshooting today, at day 78.
Just gotta share them pix! 

Pineapple Express Auto (Fastbuds) in 15L soil
 9 tips and a lawn
 size orientation 

  mainbud and the youngster who shot up and exploded into bloom long after the others lol
  getting those anthocyanin - trichs, never had them on the PE before

THis time, it took until today for her to start smelling of pineapple - she's been through all sorts of aromas this round. Getting the chop on Friday probably 

And the Mephisto Skylar White in 10L soil
 9 tips
 her curliness lol
 the mainbud
 and the 2nd tallest
She's just started fattening, so has a good week or so till her time.
Smelling amazingly of tuttifrutti bubblegum 

Cheers!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Sorry bout the big words haha
> 
> Aw cool, so you've started! This is going to be really exciting and I'm all frustrated I don't live around the corner to get some samples off those roots to check on the mycos' progress... maybe we can do a sample in a week or so via mail, though I'd need to ponder how best to preserve the sample during transport...
> 
> ...


Yeah that would be great, although wouldn't the water need to be airated or they'd just die? 
The EC was 0.3 when I fed her, so hardly anything at all (210ppm on the higher scale) and it was 3 weeks ago today that I planted the seed, and she took arund 2/3 days to surface. Can't wait to see how she's getting on!


----------



## Enigma (Sep 27, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah that would be great, although wouldn't the water need to be airated or they'd just die?
> The EC was 0.3 when I fed her, so hardly anything at all (210ppm on the higher scale) and it was 3 weeks ago today that I planted the seed, and she took arund 2/3 days to surface. Can't wait to see how she's getting on!



Oh the babies!

The excitement never dies when popping beans!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Since they're nearing chop (actually, it was to ponder when I'd do it), my princesses had a daylight-photoshooting today, at day 78.
> Just gotta share them pix!
> 
> Pineapple Express Auto (Fastbuds) in 15L soil
> ...


Oh wow!  Had to stick my sunglasses on with all the frostiness!! haha
The colours on the PE are amazing! And the coloured trichs as well! Is the strain known to go that colour? 
Love the training as well. And Skylar White living up to her name lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 27, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Oh the babies!
> 
> The excitement never dies when popping beans!


The anxiety lol i'm always nervous at this stage lol 
How are you getting along?


----------



## Enigma (Sep 27, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> The anxiety lol i'm always nervous at this stage lol
> How are you getting along?



Great!

I ordered COBs from TastyLED.com and I decided it wasn't enough for my specifications so I'm ordering more!

Bridgelux Vero 29 C, I'm driving them with Mean Wells at a max of 1050 mA which will provide ~70 W each, passively cooled, mixed spectrum and a maximum of 2100 PPF.

Obviously, that will kill anything under them so I have potentiometers to dial it down.

The cabinet is painted and awaiting sectioning, security and the COB fixture.

I'll be popping Herijuana beans soon with Cataract Kush and Sour Grape to follow. My goal is a conservative 224 grams, about 1.6 g/W since I can only push about 140 W without killing the girls.

If all goes well, I plan to get more COBs from TastyLED and build a test tent for 490 W, then 2 kW.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 27, 2017)

hey stickman I'm about to flip been vegging since aug.17


----------



## calliandra (Sep 27, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah that would be great, although wouldn't the water need to be airated or they'd just die?
> The EC was 0.3 when I fed her, so hardly anything at all (210ppm on the higher scale) and it was 3 weeks ago today that I planted the seed, and she took arund 2/3 days to surface. Can't wait to see how she's getting on!


Heyeah that sounds really good! Really excited for the weekend view too!
Except: whaddya mean, the water'd need to be aerated?? Don't you have a constant bubbler going on in your bucket anyway?! 



TheStickMan said:


> Oh wow!  Had to stick my sunglasses on with all the frostiness!! haha
> The colours on the PE are amazing! And the coloured trichs as well! Is the strain known to go that colour?
> Love the training as well. And Skylar White living up to her name lol


Aw I knew you'd enjoy those pix  
Actually, I think this is the 4th time I've grown this PE, and the first she goes pink on me - and to a way greater extent than the NL5xhaze did. So nooo idea what this one is going to smoke like 

I definitely need to grow Skylar White again in a big pot so she can express fully!! 
Cheers!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 28, 2017)

Sounds like you have some serious gear there! I don't know much about LED's but I think I'll also be going down that path in the future, if and when I'm able to have a bigger set up. And nice choice of strains! Make sure you get some pics up when up and running!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 28, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman I'm about to flip been vegging since aug.17 View attachment 4017833View attachment 4017834


Looking lush mate. Any ideas on how much she'll stretch?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 28, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> That's cool shit can;t wait to see what's what with it.
> So can I toss My HydPer and use this instead?


Don't go tossing anything yet, lets see how it does first, it might be a bag of shite lol 
Have a look for Hydrogarden Microbial as an alternative to H2O2. Not sure where its available though. Or theres a product I've seen in Hydro shops called Silver Bullet, which I think is basically H2O2 but has silver in and blah blah blah lol it's meant to be the dogs bollocks, but what isn't that the hydro guys trying to sell?! Lol


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 28, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking lush mate. Any ideas on how much she'll stretch?


I called the breeder yesterday & they actually returned my call it's 60% sativa & 40% indica supposed to double in size after the flip & finish in 8 weeks this is the exact hybrid I've been looking for I have another I'm excited about its sour'diesel-x-lemon kush it's 50/50% I've cloned her & finishing outdoors as she was one that got sick in the heatwave & I saved by transplanting in tupur she literally reeks of diesel fuel s


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 28, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Heyeah that sounds really good! Really excited for the weekend view too!
> Except: whaddya mean, the water'd need to be aerated?? Don't you have a constant bubbler going on in your bucket anyway?!
> 
> 
> ...


Haha I meant for sending you a sample of the water for you to do your thing with the microscope lol 
And I hope the PE tastes as nice as she looks! 
So whats next, will the new room be ready for photoperiods?!!


----------



## calliandra (Sep 28, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Haha I meant for sending you a sample of the water for you to do your thing with the microscope lol
> And I hope the PE tastes as nice as she looks!
> So whats next, will the new room be ready for photoperiods?!!


Ohhh, ahhh, I see haha

Yeah good thinking there - I hadn't even thought of sampling your _water_, because yeah, after a few hours the dissolved oxygen would need restocking... maybe if you sample right before adding more foods we have a chance of it getting to me in a state that resembles what you've got in your bucket.
Dam I wish I (or you  why is it always me who has to move? lmao) lived around the block!!!
Also, the really relevant player here are the mycos, plus I need to learn how to assess them, it's been on my list for quite some time (as if that were something distinctive in my little world LOL)
Just let me think a bit more on this, I'm sure we'll figure something out! 

Yes the room will be ready, some day - have I told you the OSB board company that supplies all of Innsbruck, their factory burned down?!
So no boards anywhere nearby (and bicycle-accessible!) - I may have to borrow a car and go far (may be better, I'm looking at 14 2m boards and per bike that would mean a few trips (prolly 3), as my hands are still weakass and heavy loads require some strength to keep the bike balanced!)

OMG it's Friday, meaning -- we get to see your girl soon yay! 
Ohwow, I just realized, actually, I dreamt of her last night lol
Cheerios!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 29, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ohhh, ahhh, I see haha
> 
> Yeah good thinking there - I hadn't even thought of sampling your _water_, because yeah, after a few hours the dissolved oxygen would need restocking... maybe if you sample right before adding more foods we have a chance of it getting to me in a state that resembles what you've got in your bucket.
> Dam I wish I (or you  why is it always me who has to move? lmao) lived around the block!!!
> ...


I would love to move and live around the corner from you, it's beautiful! Although I'm not sure I could do the daily commute back to England for work! lol I do enough miles as it is!  And you wouldn't like to live around here, it's a shit hole haha! 
Oh no! That's terrible! If not also a tad bit funny, no its just terrible! lol I hope nobody was hurt?!! 
And I think you should definitely borrow a car for the day, save those hands!
And yup, its Friday and i'm still away! But back home tomorrow, hopefully earlyish, and hopefully back to a healthy looking girl! 
And what was the dream about?! Was she big green and frosty?!!


----------



## calliandra (Sep 30, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I would love to move and live around the corner from you, it's beautiful! Although I'm not sure I could do the daily commute back to England for work! lol I do enough miles as it is!  And you wouldn't like to live around here, it's a shit hole haha!
> Oh no! That's terrible! If not also a tad bit funny, no its just terrible! lol I hope nobody was hurt?!!
> And I think you should definitely borrow a car for the day, save those hands!
> And yup, its Friday and i'm still away! But back home tomorrow, hopefully earlyish, and hopefully back to a healthy looking girl!
> And what was the dream about?! Was she big green and frosty?!!


Yes I understand the problem with the commute LOL
I wanted to move to California when the kids were still small, and they were all in, just they wanted to see their dad on the weekends haha So I'm still here, trying to deal with the cold and dark half of the year... but I swear, this won't go on forever! 

Not sure what happened at the factory - it wasn't in the news anywhere and the employees at the shop were just set on getting the product again (like how can they expect fresh deliveries after a week?! Even if no one was harmed, there will be fire damage to repair first? )
Yes possibly it will be best to use a car anyway. as it may be less obtrusive than bringing them home in small portions over days, I have a very observant neighbor and the closet I said I had to build when she saw me carrying in all the wood for the frame must be pretty dam large to need all that boarding over days and days.. actually been pondering what to say if she sees me with them lol
For now, I have a bunch of details - wall paint, electricity, air intake and exhaustways - to get in place, AND I have finally found the set of screws that went with my former grow closet that has now been refunctioned back into a wardrobe - so there is building to keep me busy all around 

Oh and your girl, she was a proper little princess, with 3 tiers of elegantly spread out leaves, gorgeously luscious and budding secondaries at each node! 
Cheers!


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 30, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Yes I understand the problem with the commute LOL
> I wanted to move to California when the kids were still small, and they were all in, just they wanted to see their dad on the weekends haha So I'm still here, trying to deal with the cold and dark half of the year... but I swear, this won't go on forever!
> 
> Not sure what happened at the factory - it wasn't in the news anywhere and the employees at the shop were just set on getting the product again (like how can they expect fresh deliveries after a week?! Even if no one was harmed, there will be fire damage to repair first? )
> ...


Better than my dream where I had forgot to put her in the DWC, returned home and she'd dried out and died lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 30, 2017)

Week one veg.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 30, 2017)

True stickman form here this is what I've been waiting for!


----------



## calliandra (Sep 30, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Week one veg. View attachment 4019203


Dam, she's very much like in my dream!!! 
A beauty indeed! 
And the roots? How they coming along?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 30, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> True stickman form here this is what I've been waiting for!


Cheers mate, hopefully she stays nice and healthy! Gonna stick to the low end of nutes and concentrate on the roots


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 30, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Dam, she's very much like in my dream!!!
> A beauty indeed!
> And the roots? How they coming along?


We both say thank you! lol
She's tripled in size over the past 5 days, so thats brilliant. A lot more root growth as well, she had one major root growing from one side and was branching off from that which is annoying like me and @Anon Emaus were talking about, but now has more growth at the other side of the net pot, sort of equal growth each side. 
Slight staining on the roots from the tea, but I expected that as the reservoir was brown! pH was high when I came back, 7.2, it was 5.8 when I left and I don't like it creeping above 6.5. But saying that, she looks really healthy so I can't complain too much. 
I'll take a picture of the roots tomorrow, I reckon another week and they will probably fill the bucket.


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 30, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers mate, hopefully she stays nice and healthy! Gonna stick to the low end of nutes and concentrate on the roots


I kinda believe there was bad juju on that other bucket because as long as you've been at this it's kind of funny you lost 2 in a row as for me I flipped the larger plant yesterday & soon to follow will be the other which is under 200w. of led the deal on the 315 fell through & I caught a sale on the led I'm hoping I didn't flip too soon here is today's pics of both grows


----------



## calliandra (Oct 1, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> We both say thank you! lol
> She's tripled in size over the past 5 days, so thats brilliant. A lot more root growth as well, she had one major root growing from one side and was branching off from that which is annoying like me and @Anon Emaus were talking about, but now has more growth at the other side of the net pot, sort of equal growth each side.
> Slight staining on the roots from the tea, but I expected that as the reservoir was brown! pH was high when I came back, 7.2, it was 5.8 when I left and I don't like it creeping above 6.5. But saying that, she looks really healthy so I can't complain too much.
> I'll take a picture of the roots tomorrow, I reckon another week and they will probably fill the bucket.


oh! Regarding the pH, do you have a way to measure the dissolved oxygen in the water? I'd be interested to know if it was low 
From the microbial perspective, I think it may not even be a bad thing to let her swing a bit, fungi do lean towards the acidic..
Cheers!


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 1, 2017)

Just want to say, "it is a good to bring your outdoor plants in to finish under lights".
Bud porn...


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 3, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Amazing! Some beautiful looking buds there mate! How longs left on those?


Been harvesting her since Saturday haha Ripley's OG is all harvested as of last night and tonight I'll be starting on SODK. Unfortunately I don't have any helping hands this harvest and she's a good pounder if not more!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 3, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Been harvesting her since Saturday haha Ripley's OG is all harvested as of last night and tonight I'll be starting on SODK. Unfortunately I don't have any helping hands this harvest and she's a good pounder if not more!


haha give me your problems, I just harvested 44 -albeit extremely resiny- 
 
grams off my pineapple express, I was done so fast I felt something was missing haha


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 3, 2017)

calliandra said:


> haha give me your problems, I just harvested 44 -albeit extremely resiny-
> View attachment 4021031
> grams off my pineapple express, I was done so fast I felt something was missing haha


haha it's always hard to complain when you end up with so much weed but boy do i dispise trimming!!!

Beautiful nuggets you go there!!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 6, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> haha it's always hard to complain when you end up with so much weed but boy do i dispise trimming!!!
> 
> Beautiful nuggets you go there!!


yeah and they're potent too

oh anon, btw!! Do you have pix of your skylar white posted somewhere? I'd be interested to see how my 10L grow compares  she's prolly getting the chop today, looking at 30g so another quick and totally painless one haha


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 6, 2017)

My screen is filling today is one week since the flip & the next grow has rooted


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 6, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Been harvesting her since Saturday haha Ripley's OG is all harvested as of last night and tonight I'll be starting on SODK. Unfortunately I don't have any helping hands this harvest and she's a good pounder if not more!


Well done mate!! Get some photos up!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 6, 2017)

calliandra said:


> haha give me your problems, I just harvested 44 -albeit extremely resiny-
> View attachment 4021031
> grams off my pineapple express, I was done so fast I felt something was missing haha


Well done, those trichs look amazing! Can we have some full bud pics please, can't wait to see the colours!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 6, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> My screen is filling today is one week since the flip & the next grow has rootedView attachment 4022412 View attachment 4022411


Nice one mate, what strains the little un? And that screen is filling out nicely!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 6, 2017)

Week 2, Veg.  Back after a week. Time to start training by the looks of her!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 6, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Week 2, Veg. View attachment 4022461 Back after a week. Time to start training by the looks of her!


wow stickman that is looking lush I see good times ahead I'm growing blackjack & the baby clone is sour'diesel-x-lemon kush glad to see you get some time at home


----------



## calliandra (Oct 7, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Well done, those trichs look amazing! Can we have some full bud pics please, can't wait to see the colours!


it's gonna be a long wait Stick, i.e., not happening, my photographic skills are zilch and going downhill from there... it doesn't help to have cams that are supposed to do it all for me but can't seem to focus on the bud right THERE splat in the middle of their focus field, focussing instead on some leaf in the background LMAO
My poor best:
 
same bud with and without flash 
  



TheStickMan said:


> Week 2, Veg. View attachment 4022461 Back after a week. Time to start training by the looks of her!


gosh she's fixing to become a total monster!! awesome and a bit scary too  haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 7, 2017)

calliandra said:


> it's gonna be a long wait Stick, i.e., not happening, my photographic skills are zilch and going downhill from there... it doesn't help to have cams that are supposed to do it all for me but can't seem to focus on the bud right THERE splat in the middle of their focus field, focussing instead on some leaf in the background LMAO
> My poor best:
> View attachment 4022793
> same bud with and without flash
> ...


Jesus Christ! Thats got to be the frostiest best looking bud I've ever seen!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 7, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice one mate, what strains the little un? And that screen is filling out nicely!


The little one is from the sour'd x lemon kush I have finishing outside


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 8, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> wow stickman that is looking lush I see good times ahead I'm growing blackjack & the baby clone is sour'diesel-x-lemon kush glad to see you get some time at home


Cheers Herk, the weekends go too quick though!
Whats the weather like over there now, and you got some pics of the outdoor SDxLK?


----------



## calliandra (Oct 8, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Jesus Christ! Thats got to be the frostiest best looking bud I've ever seen!


lol now you're just trying to butter me up 
But they're nice, and a (too) nice smoke too haha
Cheers and have agood week!


----------



## McStrats (Oct 8, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 8, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers Herk, the weekends go too quick though!
> Whats the weather like over there now, and you got some pics of the outdoor SDxLK?


here she is she originally was in dwc & got sick that's when I switched to the coco based medium I had healthy plants to go back in so I moved her outdoors & she recovered I'm really wanting to grow this in one of my tents & as now I'm growing the same strain in each tent & they're gonna harvest about the same time so the plan is to get a separate strain in each tent & stagger the harvests to about 45 days apart both tents combined only take 540w. to power up I found the smallest electric heaters with built in thermostats I've ever seen so I'm ready for winter also insulated & built a wall to seal off one end of my shop if all goes well there is the possibility of a 3rd tent it's early fall here & still "t" shirt weather without the heat I'm still licking my wounds over loosing those grows but I've recovered just having a long dry spell & hoping my customers haven't strayed too far lol


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 9, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> here she is she originally was in dwc & got sick that's when I switched to the coco based medium I had healthy plants to go back in so I moved her outdoors & she recovered I'm really wanting to grow this in one of my tents & as now I'm growing the same strain in each tent & they're gonna harvest about the same time so the plan is to get a separate strain in each tent & stagger the harvests to about 45 days apart both tents combined only take 540w. to power up I found the smallest electric heaters with built in thermostats I've ever seen so I'm ready for winter also insulated & built a wall to seal off one end of my shop if all goes well there is the possibility of a 3rd tent it's early fall here & still "t" shirt weather without the heat I'm still licking my wounds over loosing those grows but I've recovered just having a long dry spell & hoping my customers haven't strayed too far lolView attachment 4023473View attachment 4023474 View attachment 4023477


You just can't beat the outdoors. Looks healthy


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 9, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> You just can't beat the outdoors. Looks healthy


both indoor grows are now up to speed


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 9, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers Herk, the weekends go too quick though!
> Whats the weather like over there now, and you got some pics of the outdoor SDxLK?


hey stickman it's early fall & what the old timers around here call Indian summer my favorite time of year plants love it as well , cool nights , warm days


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 9, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> both indoor grows are now up to speedView attachment 4024125View attachment 4024126


Looks great!!!


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## horribleherk (Oct 11, 2017)

hey stickman I'm so happy to have things go right for a change I don't know what to do with myself lol... the cob tent is pretty full & still stretching & the blurple is a week behind it


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman it's early fall & what the old timers around here call Indian summer my favorite time of year plants love it as well , cool nights , warm days View attachment 4024128View attachment 4024129


Looks lovely mate. So when do plants finish outside over your way? Over here outdoors they finish September/early October at the latest.
The weathers turning shite here now, cold nights cold days lol sunrise is around 7.30 and sunset is around 18.30.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> View attachment 4024301 View attachment 4024304


Very nice!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 11, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman I'm so happy to have things go right for a change I don't know what to do with myself lol... the cob tent is pretty full & still stretching & the blurple is a week behind itView attachment 4025207View attachment 4025208


Brilliant mate, glad to hear it! I think a few cold cans are in order lol 
That screen is looking nice and full, looks like you definitely switched at the right time!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 11, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looks lovely mate. So when do plants finish outside over your way? Over here outdoors they finish September/early October at the latest.
> The weathers turning shite here now, cold nights cold days lol sunrise is around 7.30 and sunset is around 18.30.


if we're brave we can grow into November but most outdoors are trying to wrap it up now & definitely in the next few weeks I put this one outdoors because I didn't have the heart to kill it off & it's gonna be a close finish lol...


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 13, 2017)

Week 3.  No training done yet, other than the first topping a couple of weeks ago. Gonna start the bondage session tomorrow and tie everything down.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 13, 2017)

that rate of growth is phenomenal everything looks spot on at this accelerating rate of growth you'll be ready to flip soon nice color too my stuff is doing well & after my losses over the summer almost gave up on things but instead changed up a bit & it's working now the race is on to finish my sour'diesel/lemon kush before the weather turns frosty


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> that rate of growth is phenomenal everything looks spot on at this accelerating rate of growth you'll be ready to flip soon nice color too my stuff is doing well & after my losses over the summer almost gave up on things but instead changed up a bit & it's working now the race is on to finish my sour'diesel/lemon kush before the weather turns frosty View attachment 4026261View attachment 4026262View attachment 4026263


I reckon she’d be a lot bigger if I was around everyday to make sure the environment was bang on and LST’d her earlier. But she’s doing good, the root zone looks healthy as, not as big as I’d like but theres still time. She’s probably gonna look a lot smaller but a lot wider tomorrow when she gets tied and bent all over the place lol Going to pinch every top tomorrow as well.
So probably 2 more weeks of veg and then switch. Not sure whether to string the SCROG up or not, might have left it too late for that. We’ll see.
Yours is looking mint, any sign of pistils yet? She’s rocking plenty of bud sites. And what do you think to the blurple LED? Are you just vegging with that, or flowering too?
Also, with your SD/LK outdoor lass, what you gonna do if she isn’t ready and the weather goes tits up, can you bring her indoors to finish off?
Sorry for all the questions pal


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 13, 2017)

the daytime weather will be growable till Christmas I might have to bring her in at night the blurple light is powered by osram chips from Germany like fevs was using they're capable of flowering as well as veg the cob light grow is starting to show pistils & that's why I did so much bending & training yesterday as soon it will be too late I know people hate on the blurple light but honestly at only drawing 200w. of power it is almost matching my 340w.cob in growth rate both lights combined draw 540w. of electric power


----------



## calliandra (Oct 13, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> the root zone looks healthy as, not as big as I’d like but theres still time


If the root balls smaller, it could be because the mycorrhizae took - there is less need for more roots when you have all these efficient entensions hanging out to suck in the nutes 
So happy for you that she's so vital!!
Cheers


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 14, 2017)

calliandra said:


> If the root balls smaller, it could be because the mycorrhizae took - there is less need for more roots when you have all these efficient entensions hanging out to suck in the nutes
> So happy for you that she's so vital!!
> Cheers


Yeah could be, although I am afraid I have killed them off now! I’m evil I know! lol
The EC was getting too high anyway and she’s loving the nutrients at the mo so I’m going to be upping them a bit with tomorrows reservoir change.
Is your sparkly stuff all dry now?
And have you popped any more seeds?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 14, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the daytime weather will be growable till Christmas I might have to bring her in at night the blurple light is powered by osram chips from Germany like fevs was using they're capable of flowering as well as veg the cob light grow is starting to show pistils & that's why I did so much bending & training yesterday as soon it will be too late I know people hate on the blurple light but honestly at only drawing 200w. of power it is almost matching my 340w.cob in growth rate both lights combined draw 540w. of electric power


Well you can’t argue with those results mate from the blurple! I’ve got one myself somewhere, a 200w unit, I used it a few years ago on some autoflowers.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 14, 2017)

Has this happened to anyone else before? 
Topped her 2 weeks ago and shes just got 2 massive leaves instead of 2 new tops lol


----------



## calliandra (Oct 14, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah could be, although I am afraid I have killed them off now! I’m evil I know! lol
> The EC was getting too high anyway and she’s loving the nutrients at the mo so I’m going to be upping them a bit with tomorrows reservoir change.
> Is your sparkly stuff all dry now?
> And have you popped any more seeds?


Yes and yes lol

In fact, I just jarred the Skylar White

who yielded 40g - so almost as much as the PE, in a smaller pot than the PE. The smoke from the scissor-gunk was mainly strong and calming, heightening sensory perception, beyond the time continuum lol, and a hint of psychedelia -- smells and aromas otoh not likely to become her major asset though, she lost lots of the bubblegum in the past days...
Definitely looking forward to growing her again!

And the next generation is currently at day 5



and - especially in the light of the uncertainty as to when I can finish the closet build - has been determined to be a Berry Bomb Auto (in the PE pot on the left, topdressed with fresh materials), which will get grown all the way in the cabinet I think,


and a Northern Lights#5 x Haze (in 1L fresh mix, will get uppotted a few times), because I know the strain and thus am more confident I can manage her growth so it harmonizes with whatever progress I make on the build 


Sorry for posting boring baby pix, but I'm a bit proud of these because a) it's the first time I sprouted the seeds directly in soil (just soaking in water+mycomix for a day before planting) and it was a scary few days until they broke ground lol
- and b) because my camera actually managed to focus on the plants this time - could be a one-off, so I thought I'd better share lmao
Cheers!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 14, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Has this happened to anyone else before?
> Topped her 2 weeks ago and shes just got 2 massive leaves instead of 2 new tops lolView attachment 4026539 View attachment 4026540 View attachment 4026541


hey stickman I think you've got enough branches you'll be good without the 2 limbs where the leaves are I've never had a plant do that those leaves are huge I've got my heaters for my tents that have built in fans & thermostat not much larger than a standard timer & smaller than a 1 liter bottle my cob tent is starting to bud


----------



## calliandra (Oct 14, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Has this happened to anyone else before?
> Topped her 2 weeks ago and shes just got 2 massive leaves instead of 2 new tops lolView attachment 4026539 View attachment 4026540 View attachment 4026541


haha nice one 
My hunch is the topping lopped off the budsites for the secondaries there? But she does have a nice ring of branches as-is too!


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 14, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Has this happened to anyone else before?
> Topped her 2 weeks ago and shes just got 2 massive leaves instead of 2 new tops lolView attachment 4026539 View attachment 4026540 View attachment 4026541


Oo Wow that's some weird shit. Unless you were trying to grow perfect leafs....


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 14, 2017)

Look at this...
There are a lot of bong tokes in there...


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2017)

Growth over 2 days.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Yes and yes lol
> 
> In fact, I just jarred the Skylar White
> View attachment 4026544
> ...


Brilliant! And back to a photoperiod strain as well! I wish you good luck, although you don’t need it with your green fingers!  I’ve been toying with the thought of doing an Auto next grow, maybe some of Mephistos stuff. Need to research it a bit more


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman I think you've got enough branches you'll be good without the 2 limbs where the leaves are I've never had a plant do that those leaves are huge I've got my heaters for my tents that have built in fans & thermostat not much larger than a standard timer & smaller than a 1 liter bottleView attachment 4026663View attachment 4026665View attachment 4026669View attachment 4026672 my cob tent is starting to bud View attachment 4026673


That heater looks bang on, never seen one as small as that! And now the even more fun time starts! Hoping they grow big and fat!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2017)

calliandra said:


> haha nice one
> My hunch is the topping lopped off the budsites for the secondaries there? But she does have a nice ring of branches as-is too!


Yeah more than likely, there was hardly owt to pinch when I did it, but had to do it as I was going away. Shoulda probably topped her at the node below. Oh well, I think its kinda cool lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 15, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Look at this...
> There are a lot of bong tokes in there...
> 
> View attachment 4026735


Oh yes, some good times will be had from that big bastard!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 15, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Growth over 2 days. View attachment 4027118 View attachment 4027116


it looks like that 315 is in its groove that's gonna be a beast the stickman is back!!!!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 15, 2017)

the blurple is one week behind the other light & at first I thought I might of got my ass burned when I bought it but fevs knew what he was talking about here is this mornings blurple pic my only complaint about the light is the color makes it hard to read your plant I have to unplug the light & use a reading lamp to inspect the plant but so far everything is spot on


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 15, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the blurple is one week behind the other light & at first I thought I might of got my ass burned when I bought it but fevs knew what he was talking about here is this mornings blurple pic my only complaint about the light is the color makes it hard to read your plant I have to unplug the light & use a reading lamp to inspect the plant but so far everything is spot on View attachment 4027215View attachment 4027217


That looks great! 
We all got some nice plants now!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> That looks great!
> We all got some nice plants now!


Yaaay! *jumping around like a happy dog haha
whew - I'm awake now lol


----------



## calliandra (Oct 15, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Growth over 2 days. View attachment 4027118 View attachment 4027116


Ah lovely!!! 

And yes, I can totally use the luck (if only in saving me from myself haha), so thank you!!

I bet you could make a giant bush out of any of the Mephisto strains - they've just released new ones too, tbh I get confused when I have too much choice. But from what I've seen, any strain that catches your fancy will do well. 
@Anon Emaus? Did you document your Mephisto grows? 
I really would like to see Skylar White DWCed haha


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 16, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ah lovely!!!
> 
> And yes, I can totally use the luck (if only in saving me from myself haha), so thank you!!
> 
> ...


I'm looking at their sour stomper I've never grown an auto before but maybe at some point in the future that could change


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 18, 2017)

the holiday season is right around the corner got 2 different batches of corn likker fermenting & cleaning things up for another run the weather is holding & my outdoor plant is doing good


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 18, 2017)

H


horribleherk said:


> the holiday season is right around the corner got 2 different batches of corn likker fermenting & cleaning things up for another run the weather is holding & my outdoor plant is doing goodView attachment 4028693View attachment 4028694View attachment 4028695


Hey, you got the blue man group in them 5er's


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 18, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> H
> 
> Hey, you got the blue man group in them 5er's


yeah I'm waiting for them to stop waiving lol...


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 19, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the blurple is one week behind the other light & at first I thought I might of got my ass burned when I bought it but fevs knew what he was talking about here is this mornings blurple pic my only complaint about the light is the color makes it hard to read your plant I have to unplug the light & use a reading lamp to inspect the plant but so far everything is spot on View attachment 4027215View attachment 4027217


Fevs knows his onions, he’s a fantastic grower, is he still knocking about?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 19, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ah lovely!!!
> 
> And yes, I can totally use the luck (if only in saving me from myself haha), so thank you!!
> 
> ...


I’ll take a look, i’ve got loads of Auto seeds in my collection, but none quite as impressive as the Mephisto stuff!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 19, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the holiday season is right around the corner got 2 different batches of corn likker fermenting & cleaning things up for another run the weather is holding & my outdoor plant is doing goodView attachment 4028693View attachment 4028694View attachment 4028695


I’m waving back!!! Haha
Do the gloves let gasses out just like an air lock? I’ve got some home brew IPA ready to bottle at the mo!
And the outdoor girl is looking lovely!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 19, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Fevs knows his onions, he’s a fantastic grower, is he still knocking about?


Just searched for @Fevs, no sign of him! Also @mattyblade1 has disappeared, sent him a PM other day, nowt back yet, and @grapefruitmarmalade too! Where you at guys? Also @Anon Emaus but he always buggers off and makes a comeback! lol


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 19, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Just searched for @Fevs, no sign of him! Also @mattyblade1 has disappeared, sent him a PM other day, nowt back yet, and @grapefruitmarmalade too! Where you at guys? Also @Anon Emaus but he always buggers off and makes a comeback! lol


fevs dropped off the face of the earth with no warning the glove is just a cheap airlock I'm really wanting to brew some beer


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 19, 2017)

you've some beautiful growth there & she is coming on fast too


----------



## calliandra (Oct 19, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I’ll take a look, i’ve got loads of Auto seeds in my collection, but none quite as impressive as the Mephisto stuff!


oh I did mean any _Mephisto _strain will probably do well 

How old is your girl again now?! 3 weeks can't be right can it? 
She's looking amazing!

Not sure about everyone else, but Fevs I think stopped posting online because he was worrying about internet security, weird stuff was happening on his computer with logins or something of that nature. Haven't seen him since.

Cheers!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 20, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> fevs dropped off the face of the earth with no warning the glove is just a cheap airlock I'm really wanting to brew some beer





calliandra said:


> Not sure about everyone else, but Fevs I think stopped posting online because he was worrying about internet security, weird stuff was happening on his computer with logins or something of that nature. Haven't seen him since.
> 
> Cheers!


Its a shame, hope he gets it all sorted and comes back.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 20, 2017)

calliandra said:


> oh I did mean any _Mephisto _strain will probably do well
> 
> How old is your girl again now?! 3 weeks can't be right can it?
> She's looking amazing!
> ...


Yeah all my autos are old stuff, strains from like over 3 or 4 years back, none of the fancy autos of nowadays lol 
She’ll be starting week 4 of Veg tomorrow. (6weeks ish from seed) 
And thanks, gonna give her another week I think and then switch to 12/12. Let her get a bit of height. 
Hows the little ones?


----------



## calliandra (Oct 20, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah all my autos are old stuff, strains from like over 3 or 4 years back, none of the fancy autos of nowadays lol
> She’ll be starting week 4 of Veg tomorrow. (6weeks ish from seed)
> And thanks, gonna give her another week I think and then switch to 12/12. Let her get a bit of height.
> Hows the little ones?


Ooo mephisto is having a seed drop this weekend... there's a 10% discount code for the drop too  two of those new strains - the Creme de la Chem, as well as the Cosmic Queen - are _really _tempting for me, but I _REALLY _shouldn't be spending on seeds right now  LOL
let's see how I make it thru the weekend 

My little ones are growing their 2nd tier of leaves, but the NLHaze is having a fit - hers are lemon-yellow, wtf, how can she have nute probs that early... I'm going to check on her soil tonight, see if that can give me any clue as to what's going on, because she started out great and I was quite happy with how the soil mix was, spongey and holding moisture really well (maybe too well, I never had to water it after I dropped the seed in there, and only started doing so when she was almost a week old. Maybe that was too much? no idea. 
I think I need to get used to the idea of having problems for a while as I go through this rather extreme experimental phase... 

Cheers and have a fine weekend!!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 20, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Yeah all my autos are old stuff, strains from like over 3 or 4 years back, none of the fancy autos of nowadays lol
> She’ll be starting week 4 of Veg tomorrow. (6weeks ish from seed)
> And thanks, gonna give her another week I think and then switch to 12/12. Let her get a bit of height.
> Hows the little ones?


that's the beauty of dwc when it's hooked up the rate of growth is phenomenal in coco I'm sure it would take about 2 extra weeks to get that amount of growth that's why I still have my buckets & air pumps put away


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 20, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ooo mephisto is having a seed drop this weekend... there's a 10% discount code for the drop too  two of those new strains - the Creme de la Chem, as well as the Cosmic Queen - are _really _tempting for me, but I _REALLY _shouldn't be spending on seeds right now  LOL
> let's see how I make it thru the weekend
> 
> My little ones are growing their 2nd tier of leaves, but the NLHaze is having a fit - hers are lemon-yellow, wtf, how can she have nute probs that early... I'm going to check on her soil tonight, see if that can give me any clue as to what's going on, because she started out great and I was quite happy with how the soil mix was, spongey and holding moisture really well (maybe too well, I never had to water it after I dropped the seed in there, and only started doing so when she was almost a week old. Maybe that was too much? no idea.
> ...


Been eyeing their sour stomper lately I grew a la diva auto outdoors & it wasn't bad at all I've got relatives up by Shasta in burney that want to try autos outdoors next summer because of the altitude & short grow period


----------



## calliandra (Oct 20, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Been eyeing their sour stomper lately I grew a la diva auto outdoors & it wasn't bad at all I've got relatives up by Shasta in burney that want to try autos outdoors next summer because of the altitude & short grow period


 Sour Stomper in organic soil day 68 of 75 - 232g dry 
She had it pretty warm in the closet, and min & max temps stayed within a 10°C range, so pretty constant, which isn't necessarily the case outdoors in climates with short summers.
So not sure how she'd do outdoors - though her vigor does give reason to hope she's sturdy enough, and the time to harvest is definitely nice and short!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 20, 2017)

calliandra said:


> View attachment 4029671 Sour Stomper in organic soil day 68 of 75 - 232g dry
> She had it pretty warm in the closet, and min & max temps stayed within a 10°C range, so pretty constant, which isn't necessarily the case outdoors in climates with short summers.
> So not sure how she'd do outdoors - though her vigor does give reason to hope she's sturdy enough, and the time to harvest is definitely nice and short!


I have 1 plant outdoors but as a rule I stay indoors finally getting my room finished & both tents are producing


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 21, 2017)

Guess I didn't take too many from the harvest since I was just trying to power through lol Here are a couple I took of SODK, love how this bud looks and the high is wonderfulll!

Final Weights as listed in the pic too: Ripleys: 274.9g or 9.8oz SODK: 190g or 6.8oz


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 21, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ah lovely!!!
> 
> And yes, I can totally use the luck (if only in saving me from myself haha), so thank you!!
> 
> ...


Sorry calli, I took off on vacation to mexico after that last harvest so just seeing this now! Unfortunately I did not, I barely even took too many photos. So far I've grown: Ripleys OG, Skylar White, SODK, Toofless Alien, Heisenberg Special, Sour Stomper. So if you have any questions about them or want me to describe one and post any photos I have just let me know =)! 

Here are the photos I have of Skylar. She is a pretty good yeilder, I still got 4.6 oz out of her when she was crammed behind Ripleys OG that took over and layed her down. The frostiest buds I've ever seen or grown. The high is really smooth calm but potent. Nice earthy aroma to her. Bud structure was very nice, pretty dense. 


Photo of 3 nugs, she's on the left. The blurry above view photo, she was in the back right and basically ran along the back row however most of the nugs are layed over on their side from Ripleys pushing back.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 21, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ooo mephisto is having a seed drop this weekend... there's a 10% discount code for the drop too  two of those new strains - the Creme de la Chem, as well as the Cosmic Queen - are _really _tempting for me, but I _REALLY _shouldn't be spending on seeds right now  LOL
> let's see how I make it thru the weekend
> 
> My little ones are growing their 2nd tier of leaves, but the NLHaze is having a fit - hers are lemon-yellow, wtf, how can she have nute probs that early... I'm going to check on her soil tonight, see if that can give me any clue as to what's going on, because she started out great and I was quite happy with how the soil mix was, spongey and holding moisture really well (maybe too well, I never had to water it after I dropped the seed in there, and only started doing so when she was almost a week old. Maybe that was too much? no idea.
> ...


I bought all 4 so that I could get the 20% discount 

I'm popping Double Grape, Sour Livers, Toof Decay & Sour Stomper right now! Super stoked about running Sour Stomper again, it got screwed up the first run but still came out amazing, can't wait to do it right!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 21, 2017)

Some impressive buds there @Anon Emaus ! Especiallly the Skylar White, really tempted to grow that after seeing yours and Calli’s. How long from seed to chop? I was reading 80 days on website but can image it being longer. 
And well done on the pound!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 21, 2017)

Week 4.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 21, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> I bought all 4 so that I could get the 20% discount
> 
> I'm popping Double Grape, Sour Livers, Toof Decay & Sour Stomper right now! Super stoked about running Sour Stomper again, it got screwed up the first run but still came out amazing, can't wait to do it right!


That Sour Livers is gonna fucking stink mate lol Livers is a clone only strain originating in North England. Proper smelly stuff and a good smoke. Think it’s also referred to as blues.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 21, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Some impressive buds there @Anon Emaus ! Especiallly the Skylar White, really tempted to grow that after seeing yours and Calli’s. How long from seed to chop? I was reading 80 days on website but can image it being longer.
> And well done on the pound!!


Thanks man, loving these strains! She was all of 80 days for me(my last one was too, both approx. 12 weeks seed to harvest), interestingly enough I was just reading through their grow guide and apparently DWC will cause an extended grow time of possibly up to a couple weeks. I guess since it makes them so much bigger so it has to take some extra time over the time periods they provide based on their soil grows. Normally used to it being faster, but not the case with these, so I guess when looking at their numbers always pick the highest.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 21, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> That Sour Livers is gonna fucking stink mate lol Livers is a clone only strain originating in North England. Proper smelly stuff and a good smoke. Think it’s also referred to as blues.


haha nice!!! I need me a good stinky one! Yeah they say blues/livers is their all time favorite strain and they actually have a lot of "blue" crosses and making more. In the description they say Sour Livers is currently one of their top 5 favorites to grow and toke so I'm excited for her!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 21, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Week 4.View attachment 4030226


So green!! Very nice!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 21, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Thanks man, loving these strains! She was all of 80 days for me(my last one was too, both approx. 12 weeks seed to harvest), interestingly enough I was just reading through their grow guide and apparently DWC will cause an extended grow time of possibly up to a couple weeks. I guess since it makes them so much bigger so it has to take some extra time over the time periods they provide based on their soil grows. Normally used to it being faster, but not the case with these, so I guess when looking at their numbers always pick the highest.


Its good going 12week from seed, to think mines 6week from seed and got another 11 ish weeks till she’s done. Deffo want to experiment with the autos. See how the yields compare and whether its worth doing a one plant auto DWC.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 21, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> haha nice!!! I need me a good stinky one! Yeah they say blues/livers is their all time favorite strain and they actually have a lot of "blue" crosses and making more. In the description they say Sour Livers is currently one of their top 5 favorites to grow and toke so I'm excited for her!


It should be wicked mate! I’d love to give it a go but i’d just be proper para with the smell haha


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 21, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ooo mephisto is having a seed drop this weekend... there's a 10% discount code for the drop too  two of those new strains - the Creme de la Chem, as well as the Cosmic Queen - are _really _tempting for me, but I _REALLY _shouldn't be spending on seeds right now  LOL
> let's see how I make it thru the weekend
> 
> My little ones are growing their 2nd tier of leaves, but the NLHaze is having a fit - hers are lemon-yellow, wtf, how can she have nute probs that early... I'm going to check on her soil tonight, see if that can give me any clue as to what's going on, because she started out great and I was quite happy with how the soil mix was, spongey and holding moisture really well (maybe too well, I never had to water it after I dropped the seed in there, and only started doing so when she was almost a week old. Maybe that was too much? no idea.
> ...


Very tempting lol but no neither should I! I think i’ll finish this one, and then get the seed collection out. Maybe try and finally finish Blue Dream off or the Critical 2.0. That was nice bud, although had root rot and was chopped a couple of weeks early. Be good to see what it can do without problems. Can’t remember what that yielded, I think it was 11 ounce.
Then I think i’ll try the auto experiment!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 21, 2017)

calliandra said:


> View attachment 4029671 Sour Stomper in organic soil day 68 of 75 - 232g dry
> She had it pretty warm in the closet, and min & max temps stayed within a 10°C range, so pretty constant, which isn't necessarily the case outdoors in climates with short summers.
> So not sure how she'd do outdoors - though her vigor does give reason to hope she's sturdy enough, and the time to harvest is definitely nice and short!


I saw on the website the yield says 180g per plant, I was like Calli smashed that! lol


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 21, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Its good going 12week from seed, to think mines 6week from seed and got another 11 ish weeks till she’s done. Deffo want to experiment with the autos. See how the yields compare and whether its worth doing a one plant auto DWC.


Yeah for sure, especially considering the weight you can pull with some of the strains. 

With my experience so far I wouldn’t run less than 2 of their plants in the size space and under the size lights we use. I feel that 300g/10oz is right about the most you can push out of their big strains like Ripley’s OG in how we grow. I pulled 10oz consistently from Ripleys twice in a row and I had thought I’d get even more out of the second one because I gave it a lot of room and felt it went very well but it still only maxxed where Mephisto says at 300g’s. Maybe you could get another oz or two with it being the only plant in the space but i just don’t see it getting to the yeild you could with a pheno giving an extra 2 weeks of veg. You lack control when it comes to autos so you’re kinda tied down to how things are going to progress but once you learn whats going on you make it work how you want.

A good bit of their strains are smaller ones too, comes with faster seed to harvest as well. I’m actually popping 4 Mephisto beans right now to do a run of 4. I purposely chose the smallest strains I had so that they work well together.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 21, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Very tempting lol but no neither should I! I think i’ll finish this one, and then get the seed collection out. Maybe try and finally finish Blue Dream off or the Critical 2.0. That was nice bud, although had root rot and was chopped a couple of weeks early. Be good to see what it can do without problems. Can’t remember what that yielded, I think it was 11 ounce.
> Then I think i’ll try the auto experiment!


I was actually going to grow Critical 2.0 plus this run but yesterday when i pulled the seeds out I couldn’t help but change my mind to run mephisto strains instead lol


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 21, 2017)

calliandra said:


> View attachment 4029671 Sour Stomper in organic soil day 68 of 75 - 232g dry
> She had it pretty warm in the closet, and min & max temps stayed within a 10°C range, so pretty constant, which isn't necessarily the case outdoors in climates with short summers.
> So not sure how she'd do outdoors - though her vigor does give reason to hope she's sturdy enough, and the time to harvest is definitely nice and short!


Wooo, nice ass yeild! Let’s see some close ups(maybe u already posted some but i missed em)! Does yours reak like fruity grape?


----------



## calliandra (Oct 22, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Wooo, nice ass yeild! Let’s see some close ups(maybe u already posted some but i missed em)! Does yours reak like fruity grape?


Ah yes, she was a really grapey one - it was my last grow before my move end of last year and I'm shocked at how the memory is fading haha
I remember noting that it was not as complex as the NL#5xhaze pheno I got before that (too bad I didn't have the knowledge to clone that one back then, now THAT was a memorable smoke indeed!) and conundering about the limitations even of such a gorgeous automatic. (as in: you can't have it all!) But she still was an amazing smoke 

Haha sure, here's some bud porn https://www.rollitup.org/t/so-i-made-myself-some-calphos.921606/page-13#post-13161086
Actually I documented the whole grow in that thread, starts around page 8. She had an absolutely _amazing _structure!
I bet the Creme de la Chem, when given the space, would grow tertiary branches like the Sour Stomper did too.... dam... I really _shouldn't_... haha


Anon Emaus said:


> I bought all 4 so that I could get the 20% discount
> 
> I'm popping Double Grape, Sour Livers, Toof Decay & Sour Stomper right now! Super stoked about running Sour Stomper again, it got screwed up the first run but still came out amazing, can't wait to do it right!


Oh awesome!!
Of course I'm interested - to see them _alll _haha 



Anon Emaus said:


> Sorry calli, I took off on vacation to mexico after that last harvest so just seeing this now! Unfortunately I did not, I barely even took too many photos. So far I've grown: Ripleys OG, Skylar White, SODK, Toofless Alien, Heisenberg Special, Sour Stomper. So if you have any questions about them or want me to describe one and post any photos I have just let me know =)!
> 
> Here are the photos I have of Skylar. She is a pretty good yeilder, I still got 4.6 oz out of her when she was crammed behind Ripleys OG that took over and layed her down. The frostiest buds I've ever seen or grown. The high is really smooth calm but potent. Nice earthy aroma to her. Bud structure was very nice, pretty dense.
> 
> ...


Haha great to see her actually with some green on her!
I was beginning to wonder, mine was just _sooo blonde _in the later part of the grow I was beginnign to philosophize about "the real" Skylar White also being so blond haha
But even in a healthier state than mine was, her buds still have that same effect.

Actually I don't wonder all too much about her having done well in your setup despite getting pushed back like that.
I noticed that during her growth phase she is _very _adaptable - she would realign her branches within hours of LST in a bendy, swingy way, as if flowing aoround the newly established obstacles...
LOL no idea if that makes sense, hard to describe, maybe a pic helps:

Check out the side branch on the left, tied down with that brownish wire - that's what I mean haha

Cheers!


----------



## calliandra (Oct 22, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Week 4.View attachment 4030226


That's about as close to perfection as a plant will ever get!
Yeah, that green!
Are you going to let her go for another bit or flip soon? 



TheStickMan said:


> Its good going 12week from seed, to think mines 6week from seed and got another 11 ish weeks till she’s done. Deffo want to experiment with the autos. See how the yields compare and whether its worth doing a one plant auto DWC.


Yeah I'm looking to figure that out too, even with the Mephisto's I'm not sure their speed can make up for the masses routinely possible from photoperiods... I think actually they'd be best in a staggered 2 plant setup, another thought I've been toying with, and that has popped back to mind with our conversation here - especially since I just watched a video on breeding and how difficult and longwinded it can be if you're not just propagating a _very _stable strain 
LOL I do think I need to sort my basics more before I go down that road...

Oh! And finally, Innsbruck is stocked back up on OSB boards - and of course I ran to get mine straight away! So today I'm going to do some Sunday-compatible, quiet electric and venting detail work, and tomorrow start closing those walls 
For the time this has taken, I'll believe it when it's done haha 
Cheers!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 22, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ah yes, she was a really grapey one - it was my last grow before my move end of last year and I'm shocked at how the memory is fading haha
> I remember noting that it was not as complex as the NL#5xhaze pheno I got before that (too bad I didn't have the knowledge to clone that one back then, now THAT was a memorable smoke indeed!) and conundering about the limitations even of such a gorgeous automatic. (as in: you can't have it all!) But she still was an amazing smoke
> 
> Haha sure, here's some bud porn https://www.rollitup.org/t/so-i-made-myself-some-calphos.921606/page-13#post-13161086
> ...


Wow that was an amazing plant, awesome job! I loved the effects from sour stomper so that just makes it 100x better too haha

Yeah if i remember correctly my Skylar had those waxy green type leaves, on the darker side in color.
Totally agree, it wasn’t until like a few weeks before chop that i even realized she was laying horizontal back there and she looked great still. Lol very nice n bendy!

What mephisto strains have you grown so far?


----------



## calliandra (Oct 22, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Wow that was an amazing plant, awesome job! I loved the effects from sour stomper so that just makes it 100x better too haha
> 
> Yeah if i remember correctly my Skylar had those waxy green type leaves, on the darker side in color.
> Totally agree, it wasn’t until like a few weeks before chop that i even realized she was laying horizontal back there and she looked great still. Lol very nice n bendy!
> ...


Yeah she was a beauty indeed! Hope I can grow bushes like that again soon!

I've grown only the Sour Stomper and the Skylar White - but I just got myself the Creme de la Chem and the Cosmic Queen, I just couldn't resist! So those will be upcoming 

Speaking of seeds, how do you store yours? I used to keep mine in the cellar which was at a pretty constant 8-12°C, but my new cellar is always at 15°C, and I think I ruined all my veggie seeds because I forgot to take them downstairs one year and they had it too warm... wouldn't want that happening to my cannabis seeds!
so, fridge? Wouldn't it be too humid in there though?
Cheers!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 22, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Yeah she was a beauty indeed! Hope I can grow bushes like that again soon!
> 
> I've grown only the Sour Stomper and the Skylar White - but I just got myself the Creme de la Chem and the Cosmic Queen, I just couldn't resist! So those will be upcoming
> 
> ...


Haha I don’t blame ya, who could resist!! After reading that Cosmic Queen story I’m looking forward to that one the most!

I just keep them in a sealed glass jar in a safe where room temp is generally 20C. After reading Mephistos guide(attached) though I’ll be moving any long term seeds to a sealed glass jar(balls jar) and into my fridge. I know , I thought that about humidity too but i guess being in original bag or mephs plastic vile and then being in a jar i guess they’d be okay. I’ll do some searching, i could even vaccuum seal em before fridging too


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 22, 2017)

calliandra said:


> That's about as close to perfection as a plant will ever get!
> Yeah, that green!
> Are you going to let her go for another bit or flip soon?
> 
> ...


Thank you! And I was going to let her go another week, but been working things out timewise and I might have to flip tomorrow lol or leave another 2 weeks in veg, not sure what to do! I might be away for a couple of weeks in Jan and I don’t want it to overdry when I go away! Need to have a think! 
And great news on your grow room! Good luck boarding it up tomorrow, show us some pics when you’re done!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 22, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Thank you! And I was going to let her go another week, but been working things out timewise and I might have to flip tomorrow lol or leave another 2 weeks in veg, not sure what to do! I might be away for a couple of weeks in Jan and I don’t want it to overdry when I go away! Need to have a think!
> And great news on your grow room! Good luck boarding it up tomorrow, show us some pics when you’re done!


Had a think, just put the timer on 12/12! Yay lol
2 more weeks of veg plus then 2 weeks of stretch in transition, she’d be an absolute monster and probably too big for the tent. So her due date is 10 weeks from now, which will be new years day! I’m hoping it doesn’t impact on yield too much! But to be honest, I just want to be able to finish the grow with no root rot this time lol


----------



## calliandra (Oct 22, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> Haha I don’t blame ya, who could resist!! After reading that Cosmic Queen story I’m looking forward to that one the most!
> 
> I just keep them in a sealed glass jar in a safe where room temp is generally 20C. After reading Mephistos guide(attached) though I’ll be moving any long term seeds to a sealed glass jar(balls jar) and into my fridge. I know , I thought that about humidity too but i guess being in original bag or mephs plastic vile and then being in a jar i guess they’d be okay. I’ll do some searching, i could even vaccuum seal em before fridging too


ah cool - I really like your jar idea!
We could just stick a hygrometer in there too, to make sure all's well regarding the humidity. 

But if I do that with _all _my seeds, I'm going to need a second fridge hahaa
Nah, I think the more common ones like alfalfa, beans, pumpkins etc will have to make do with the 15° in the cellar.



TheStickMan said:


> And great news on your grow room! Good luck boarding it up tomorrow, show us some pics when you’re done!


yeah I better get going then, yesterday I ended up thinking about my soils and composts and plant nutrition all day instead haha

And hey, congrats on your decision to flip! The way she looks, with such a nicely spread base, I don't think you need to worry about yields at all!

Cheers and have a good week guys!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 23, 2017)

calliandra said:


> ah cool - I really like your jar idea!
> We could just stick a hygrometer in there too, to make sure all's well regarding the humidity.
> 
> But if I do that with _all _my seeds, I'm going to need a second fridge hahaa
> ...


You know its something i’ve never given a thought, how I store my seeds! I have always just kept them wrapped up in an envelope in the drawer! Majority of them are inside the little vials they come in, other than Dutch Passions shite thats just in a bag with some little polystyrene balls or whatever lol won’t be growing them again anyways! lol surely they aren’t kept in special conditions when they are in storage before you buy them? Certainly not from the shop, theyre just in a glass unit ready for sale?
And its been 12 hours since I flipped and can’t see any pistils or budsites! She’s taking ages! lol 
I hope you’ve been busy with that drill today! Haha
Hope you have a good un too!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 24, 2017)

hey stickman we're gonna have winter harvests I think my blurple light is gonna flower just fine I'm thinking this should be ready around Christmas time View attachment 4032100


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 24, 2017)

I’m due around christmas as well, closer to the new year actually. 
Girls just popped up


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 24, 2017)

this grow I vegged 42 days as the clones were small my estimate of total days is 100 I think by vegging the plants under the t-5s I can cut that down to about 80 as larger plants vegging under t-5 usually take off faster once put under the leds as they would already be topped such as this one in the pic which in another month will be a lot bigger & if you were to get a 48-55 day finisher like hso black dog you could speed that up I'm real close to being perpetual & cloning gives you the advantage of knowing exactly how the plant is going to perform after the flip


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 26, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman we're gonna have winter harvests I think my blurple light is gonna flower just fine I'm thinking this should be ready around Christmas time View attachment 4032097View attachment 4032098View attachment 4032099View attachment 4032100





Anon Emaus said:


> I’m due around christmas as well, closer to the new year actually.
> Girls just popped up


Merry Christmas to us!! lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 26, 2017)

Anon Emaus said:


> I’m due around christmas as well, closer to the new year actually.
> Girls just popped up


I’m liking the bucket mate, how many litres does that hold?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 26, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> this grow I vegged 42 days as the clones were small my estimate of total days is 100 I think by vegging the plants under the t-5s I can cut that down to about 80 as larger plants vegging under t-5 usually take off faster once put under the leds as they would already be topped such as this one in the pic which in another month will be a lot bigger & if you were to get a 48-55 day finisher like hso black dog you could speed that up I'm real close to being perpetual & cloning gives you the advantage of knowing exactly how the plant is going to perform after the flip View attachment 4032419


I’ve got a Black D.O.G seed, Its deffo on the must pop list!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 26, 2017)

3 days after flip to 12/12.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 26, 2017)

Growth in 4 days.  See you later fan, no one fuckin liked you anyways!!


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 26, 2017)

hey stickman it looks like you're well on the way to a happy harvest I've got both grows well in progress as well as the one outdoors my next project is a veg area as in the time it takes these to finish the replacement plant is gaining in size that will severely cut my veg time as this plant in the red container is gonna be pretty good size by the time the first tent is done slowly but surly I'm gonna figure this out & get my room producing like it should


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 26, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 4033250 View attachment 4033252 View attachment 4033253 View attachment 4033255 hey stickman it looks like you're well on the way to a happy harvest I've got both grows well in progress as well as the one outdoors my next project is a veg area as in the time it takes these to finish the replacement plant is gaining in size that will severely cut my veg time as this plant in the red container is gonna be pretty good size by the time the first tent is done slowly but surly I'm gonna figure this out & get my room producing like it should


Nice one mate, everything looking sound as a pound there! Love the leaf ratio on the first girl as well, plenty of allowance for light to penetrate further down! 
So when you go perpetual, how many tents and lights will you be using? That blurple LED looks like the prime candidate for veg


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 26, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice one mate, everything looking sound as a pound there! Love the leaf ratio on the first girl as well, plenty of allowance for light to penetrate further down!
> So when you go perpetual, how many tents and lights will you be using? That blurple LED looks like the prime candidate for veg


the purple light was flipped a week later & is more sativa dominant this might be my only run of this pheno its growth characteristics are way different than her sister in the other tent I'm gonna get 1 more tent to put my t-5 veg light in for a total of 3 tents & 640w. power consumption in lights trying to get the most & not have the power bill get out of hand at the same time as well as a payout every 45 days


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 26, 2017)

I've forgotten about the ipa you was brewing is it done? if so how did it come out? I'm wanting to make some beer that's where my true passion lays


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've forgotten about the ipa you was brewing is it done? if so how did it come out? I'm wanting to make some beer that's where my true passion lays


Not yet mate, i’ve bottled it, gonna leave it a few weeks and then fridge it for a couple and then crack one open!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 27, 2017)

@Haze the maze 
I highly recommend Hydro Gardens Microbial if you can get hold of it, it’s kept my roots nice and healthy and since switching to 12/12 shes started growing lovely new roots as well. Brilliant replacement for H2O2


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 27, 2017)

hey stickman these pics are from the blurple tent today is 3 weeks since I flipped her & im getting a lot of bud sites I think I'm gonna pull this off as she is filling in I'll know if I'm correct in the upcoming 2 weeks but so far the prospect is looking good


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 27, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Not yet mate, i’ve bottled it, gonna leave it a few weeks and then fridge it for a couple and then crack one open!


I bottled some once where you put sugar in the bottom of the bottle then filled with fermented wort & let sit for 2 weeks then refrigerator for 2 more weeks


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 27, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> @Haze the maze
> I highly recommend Hydro Gardens Microbial if you can get hold of it, it’s kept my roots nice and healthy and since switching to 12/12 shes started growing lovely new roots as well. Brilliant replacement for H2O2


I'm stoned on My first grow. From I don't know how long, 2 years? I found a couple of hidden jars LOL. Fully cured and then stored on the basement floor.
My friends and I just got strait into it. The strain was Train Wreck Auto
Thanks, so much for this info. I am super curious about your microbial success with this product. Your getting new stuff that is the key! 
That's all I need to know. it sounds like cool stuff.
I will get a hold of some A.S.A.P.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I bottled some once where you put sugar in the bottom of the bottle then filled with fermented wort & let sit for 2 weeks then refrigerator for 2 more weeks


Pretty much what I did mate, but I added the priming sugar to the barrel first and gave it a mix, and then bottled. You can get carbonation drops as well, instead of using sugar you just drop one in each bottle.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> I'm stoned on My first grow. From I don't know how long, 2 years? I found a couple of hidden jars LOL. Fully cured and then stored on the basement floor.
> My friends and I just got strait into it. The strain was Train Wreck Auto
> Thanks, so much for this info. I am super curious about your microbial success with this product. Your getting new stuff that is the key!
> That's all I need to know. it sounds like cool stuff.
> I will get a hold of some A.S.A.P.


Hows the smell on the trainwreck? It was a proper weird smell when I cured it, ive still got a jar, I was going to use it in my last hash run, but it fucking stinks of ammonia! Keep meaning to flush it down the bog lol


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 28, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Pretty much what I did mate, but I added the priming sugar to the barrel first and gave it a mix, and then bottled. You can get carbonation drops as well, instead of using sugar you just drop one in each bottle.


I could see where your method would accomplish the same result by spring I want to turn out some beer


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I could see where your method would accomplish the same result by spring I want to turn out some beer


Theres plenty of kits that are so simple to make and homebrew has improved so massively. Its not just mingin smelly beer anymore, if done right it will be better than shop bought beer. Have a look for Festival home brew kits.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2017)

@calliandra you’ve been quiet all week! Have you been busy with the new grow room? Are we ready for the grand unveiling?!!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 28, 2017)

I’m bored, heres some veg porn lol


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 28, 2017)

she is healthy! you're in your groove nice display on a Saturday afternoon I had company today & I gave a friend 4 clones to get his grow going my grows are going well especially the cob tent the other tent is more sativa dominant with more stretch & was flipped a week behind the other one


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 28, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Theres plenty of kits that are so simple to make and homebrew has improved so massively. Its not just mingin smelly beer anymore, if done right it will be better than shop bought beer. Have a look for Festival home brew kits.


I've been getting my distillers turbo yeast from www.homebrewsupply.com & im gonna invest in a sensible setup after harvest fermentation & distilling is fun but brewing requires more skill & in my opinion is a lot more rewarding & best of all beer & ale is my favorite I'm wanting to make something like smiths nut brown ale hard to get over here so it's a rare treat when I get it or their chocolate one


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 28, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Hows the smell on the trainwreck? It was a proper weird smell when I cured it, ive still got a jar, I was going to use it in my last hash run, but it fucking stinks of ammonia! Keep meaning to flush it down the bog lol


Funny mine came out smelling of motor oil. It had a sweet smell but, with sort of a Cuban cigar (not burning of course) back drop.Once the cure had finished. Like I said, My friends were all over it. My humidor's finest.
I think the motor oil smell is from getting the poor bastards to hot in flower. Not super hot but sustained high 80's
Fun stuff.


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 28, 2017)

Ok this sucks. No photo's from today so..

Old Train Wreck Auto harvest.


----------



## calliandra (Oct 28, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> @calliandra you’ve been quiet all week! Have you been busy with the new grow room? Are we ready for the grand unveiling?!!!


Ah yes I have, and was *sooo *looking forward to making that "Tadaaa-post" lol
But not quite yet, I've been getting slowed down a bit between a broken head, weakass hands and goody-two-shoedness (=letting my son sleep his fill, respecting quiet times in the house (why?! no one else does! lol) 

The walls are up!
I mainly need to figure out the door, which I hope to plan today, cut and assemble tomorrow.
But otherwise it's just lots of detail work now - woodwork trimmings here and there, giving the inner walls a 2nd layer of paint, finding sound absorbant foam for the venting boxes, connecting the electricity, mounting some shelves and stuff, for stealth, aesthetics, and practicality on the exterior.

My favorite detail so far:

posh little row of sockets, conveniently built into the wall where we need 'em 



TheStickMan said:


> I’m bored, heres some veg porn lol


We're gonna have to rename you to The JungleMan


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 29, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ah yes I have, and was *sooo *looking forward to making that "Tadaaa-post" lol
> But not quite yet, I've been getting slowed down a bit between a broken head, weakass hands and goody-two-shoedness (=letting my son sleep his fill, respecting quiet times in the house (why?! no one else does! lol)
> 
> The walls are up!
> ...


good job calli I'm finally enjoying the work I put into insulation & building the walls over the summer nights are chilly & it's staying warm inside the tents which in turn leaves me time to devote to getting my grows perpetual


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 29, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Ok this sucks. No photo's from today so..
> 
> Old Train Wreck Auto harvest.
> 
> View attachment 4034602


Mine looked exactly the same! All foxtaily and she was a bit airy as well, but it was done under a 250w HPS. Was a great smoke though!


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 29, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ah yes I have, and was *sooo *looking forward to making that "Tadaaa-post" lol
> But not quite yet, I've been getting slowed down a bit between a broken head, weakass hands and goody-two-shoedness (=letting my son sleep his fill, respecting quiet times in the house (why?! no one else does! lol)
> 
> The walls are up!
> ...


Some great progress then! And loving the sockets! Mines always a pain in the ass to get to!
Hows the girls looking?


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 29, 2017)

One week after the flip.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 29, 2017)

looks like by next Sunday you'll have bud nubbins for sure she looks like she is gonna stack up good


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 29, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> good job calli I'm finally enjoying the work I put into insulation & building the walls over the summer nights are chilly & it's staying warm inside the tents which in turn leaves me time to devote to getting my grows perpetual View attachment 4034787View attachment 4034788


Hey, What ya doing there? You got more? LOL. They are addictive you know. Once you grow and have your own. That's it. You need more and more.


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 29, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ah yes I have, and was *sooo *looking forward to making that "Tadaaa-post" lol
> But not quite yet, I've been getting slowed down a bit between a broken head, weakass hands and goody-two-shoedness (=letting my son sleep his fill, respecting quiet times in the house (why?! no one else does! lol)
> 
> The walls are up!
> ...


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 31, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> One week after the flip.View attachment 4035011 View attachment 4035013


Any flowers yet?


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 31, 2017)

happy Halloween stickman


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 31, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Hey, What ya doing there? You got more? LOL. They are addictive you know. Once you grow and have your own. That's it. You need more and more.


I'm trying...lol!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 2, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> happy Halloween stickman


Sorry a bit late! Happy Halloween to you to mate!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 2, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Any flowers yet?


Not yet but pistils are showing now thank god! Haha


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 2, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Not yet but pistils are showing now thank god! Haha


you'll get there soon enough lol....


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 2, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> you'll get there soon enough lol....


I think like you say mate, probably Sunday. Think I’m gonna give her her first bloom nutes tomorrow. And once again she’s grown lol I hope she doesn’t grow anymore, the lights can’t go any higher haha


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 2, 2017)

I've got one tent that stretched a good bit & the other stayed pretty close to the screen finally got the stretcher under control but she's a wild child


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 2, 2017)

hey stickman I forgot to ask how the 315 is working? maybe this grow you can get a good idea on how it's gonna perform I've noticed since last summer here in the states the price is coming down some if the market holds I still might get one


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 2, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 4037017 View attachment 4037019 View attachment 4037020 I've got one tent that stretched a good bit & the other stayed pretty close to the screen finally got the stretcher under control but she's a wild child


Your getting a nice bud collection there now.Looks like Santa's coming to town. Nice work.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 2, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Your getting a nice bud collection there now.Looks like Santa's coming to town. Nice work.


yeah & im fixin to make him something to go with his egg nog


----------



## calliandra (Nov 2, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> yeah & im fixin to make him something to go with his egg nog View attachment 4037124


haha! now THAT looks like fun!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 4037017 View attachment 4037019 View attachment 4037020 I've got one tent that stretched a good bit & the other stayed pretty close to the screen finally got the stretcher under control but she's a wild child


Looking great pal!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman I forgot to ask how the 315 is working? maybe this grow you can get a good idea on how it's gonna perform I've noticed since last summer here in the states the price is coming down some if the market holds I still might get one


Love it mate, its a great light. Hoping for at least 1GPW from it


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## horribleherk (Nov 3, 2017)

I didn't realize just how large that plant was youre in for a wild assed ride lol...this is gonna be good


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 3, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 4037233 View attachment 4037234


Unfortunately headroom is the main concern with the 315


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 3, 2017)

Hey Herk,
We got snow at sea level yesterday. Very unusual for Nov. Look out it's on it's way down to you!


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> yeah & im fixin to make him something to go with his egg nog View attachment 4037124


That would be nice right now.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 3, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I didn't realize just how large that plant was youre in for a wild assed ride lol...this is gonna be good


The growth has been phenomenal mate, I could have knocked a week off veg I think and scrogged if I had the time, definitely the biggest plant I’ve grown. And its 90/10 Indica supposedly, I was expecting short and squat lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 3, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Unfortunately headroom is the main concern with the 315


How far do you keep yours away from the canopy?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 3, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> That would be nice right now.
> 
> View attachment 4037317


Beautiful.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 3, 2017)

I’ve just done a fuck load of defoliation, stripped everything about a foot or two up, I’m gonna get some some ties in there and sort of open her up so theres plenty of light getting through. At the moment everything is growing into the centre towards the light, and the main branches are just shading all the lower budsites.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 3, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Hey Herk,
> We got snow at sea level yesterday. Very unusual for Nov. Look out it's on it's way down to you!


it has arrived no snow but rain I'm @ 1000ft. above sea level but quite a bit south of you


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 4, 2017)

13 days since switch. Little crowns starting to show, so changed the reservoir and added bloom base nutrients and some good old phosphorus and potassium.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 4, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> 13 days since switch. Little crowns starting to show, so changed the reservoir and added bloom base nutrients and some good old phosphorus and potassium. View attachment 4037818


Nice looking plant you got there, that's gonna yield well, good job!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 4, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Nice looking plant you got there, that's gonna yield well, good job!


Cheers pal, I hope so!! What are you growing now?!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 4, 2017)

@calliandra 
Hows the grow room coming along, and how are those little ladies?!!


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 4, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> How far do you keep yours away from the canopy?


I have been keeping it at 20" that seems to be what everyone is doing and I'm just really happy with the results.


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 4, 2017)

This is My 400HPS room. These plants are just showing after 6 days. Sweet!
It is stuffed in here.


----------



## calliandra (Nov 5, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> @calliandra
> Hows the grow room coming along, and how are those little ladies?!!


Amazingly, it's coming along!
Though my lil ones are pissing me off big time at the mo, the way they're looking, I don't even need a growroom lol
I'm hoping to have everything in place tonight - will post pix!


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 5, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers pal, I hope so!! What are you growing now?!


Been trying out some rare dankness genetics grape ox, seems like a pretty plant so far nice purple hue to her and stout indica structure.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> This is My 400HPS room. These plants are just showing after 6 days. Sweet!
> It is stuffed in here.
> 
> View attachment 4038097 View attachment 4038098 View attachment 4038099


Awesome! What strain is that?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Amazingly, it's coming along!
> Though my lil ones are pissing me off big time at the mo, the way they're looking, I don't even need a growroom lol
> I'm hoping to have everything in place tonight - will post pix!


Yay!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Been trying out some rare dankness genetics grape ox, seems like a pretty plant so far nice purple hue to her and stout indica structure.


Sweet. Yeah it looks like a nice strain that one, you got any pics?


----------



## calliandra (Nov 5, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Yay!


Remember remember, the 5th of November!
The girls have moved in, the space is brightly lit where needed, and the vent is purring softly 


the NL5xhaze on the left, citrussy glory but just in color lmao
Everythings whack with that girl, but she keeps growing - so maybe she'll still outgrow whatever is ailing her. I can give her time, being a photoperiod that she is 

the Berry Bomb auto right, I've pinned her down like that for just a day or so to get those middle secondaries growing more - yes I _will _loosen her bondage when that happens. 
But if she doesn't start going waaay faster overall (day 27 today, ok she goes for like 80 I think), this is going to be more of a 20g plant - again! 

I've posted more pix & details of the closet in the thread I had started for the build:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/designing-my-new-gardens.936356/page-2#post-13884371

Cheers!


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 5, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Awesome! What strain is that?


*




Indica Dominant Hybrid - 60% Indica / 40% Sativa*
*THC: 15% - 20% *
Early Vixen is a slightly indica dominant hybrid (60% indica/40% sativa) strain created through a powerful three-way cross of the classic Haze X Northern Lights #5 X Skunk strains. This celebrity child brings the best of all of its parents, offering a tasty flavor and even more delicious effects. The flavor of this lovely lady is very fruity and pungent with a spicy skunky aftertaste that has a touch of haze. The aroma is super spicy and pungent with a hazy overtone and a sweet herbal skunk that’s released as the nugs are broken apart and smoked. Early Vixen buds have dense round dark olive green nugs with purple undertones, lots of orange hairs, and a thick coating of tiny crystal trichomes that appear almost purple in the sunlight.
This is the same strain as what I'm finishing in My garage. 
Cropking Early Vixen. Unfortunately it has been discontinued.
Please do have a look at My current grow.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 5, 2017)

hey stickman I now have both tents under control the blurple tent is somewhat of a wild child but I've got her reeled in


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 6, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 4038414 View attachment 4038415


Boom your in business.
Love the flowers.


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 6, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Boom your in business.
> Love the flowers.


It looks like we are going to harvest on the same day.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 8, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> It looks like we are going to harvest on the same day.


How cool would that be! Mines round about new years day I think!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 8, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman I now have both tents under control the blurple tent is somewhat of a wild child but I've got her reeled in View attachment 4038294View attachment 4038296


Love that canopy Herk, looks like shes gonna yield big!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 8, 2017)

Both of my tents are filling in not overwhelming bud size but I think they're gonna add up in the end


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 10, 2017)

Just a heads up for all of us.
Within 2 day's I got a touch of powdery mildew and the Borg (spider mites) moved into My grow in My garage.
Lucky for Me My friend who is a long time grower came into My space and pointed it out to Me.
Both plants are now harvested as He said that, "I have NO time left in the ground." 
So far My basement grow has no signs of the Borg. I will be treating that area ASAP.


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 10, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 4040038 View attachment 4040039 View attachment 4040040 View attachment 4040042 Both of my tents are filling in not overwhelming bud size but I think they're gonna add up in the end


They look great.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 10, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 4040038 View attachment 4040039 View attachment 4040040 View attachment 4040042 Both of my tents are filling in not overwhelming bud size but I think they're gonna add up in the end


They’re looking sweet mate and theres plenty of time for them to swell even more!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 10, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Just a heads up for all of us.
> Within 2 day's I got a touch of powdery mildew and the Borg (spider mites) moved into My grow in My garage.
> Lucky for Me My friend who is a long time grower came into My space and pointed it out to Me.
> Both plants are now harvested as He said that, "I have NO time left in the ground."
> So far My basement grow has no signs of the Borg. I will be treating that area ASAP.


Shit man! Sorry to hear that. What medium were those girls in?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 10, 2017)

another weekend is upon us I fed today & all seems well


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 10, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 4041090 View attachment 4041091 another weekend is upon us I fed today & all seems well


How far along now Herk? And thats got to be a pound by the time shes done easy?!!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 10, 2017)

I’ve come home today and i’m pretty pleased with how my girl looks! Plenty of flowers, and still looking green and pretty much bang on. I’m just concerned because the tops are like probably less than 10 inch away from the light, everything looks sweet now but i’m worried they are gonna bleach or burn, but theyve been like that for over 2 weeks and still look, dare I say, perfect? 
Has anyone pushed the 315w CMH to its limits and kept it real close to the tops? I used to keep my 400w HPS about 6 inch away. @Haze the maze I know you said about 18inch the other day, have you ever burnt or bleached a plant?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 10, 2017)

I’ll post photos tomorrow by the way, she’s having a kip.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 10, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> How far along now Herk? And thats got to be a pound by the time shes done easy?!!!


I flipped oct.29 I'm expecting to harvest early dec. this is looking to be my best yet I've got a clone of her to go right back with


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 10, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I flipped oct.29 I'm expecting to harvest early dec. this is looking to be my best yet I've got a clone of her to go right back with


Looking fuckin beastly to say they are only a couple of weeks into flower! Fucking yes mate!! Gonna be a good yield that pal, well deserved


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 10, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking fuckin beastly to say they are only a couple of weeks into flower! Fucking yes mate!! Gonna be a good yield that pal, well deserved


both tents are doing good & the blurple is a bit different but it's doing its job as fevs said it would I'm hoping fevs can one day return I kinda miss him


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 10, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> both tents are doing good & the blurple is a bit different but it's doing its job as fevs said it would I'm hoping fevs can one day return I kinda miss him


Theres loads of amazing growers on here, but FEVS stood out, fantastic grower and was all out to help people. Legend.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 10, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking fuckin beastly to say they are only a couple of weeks into flower! Fucking yes mate!! Gonna be a good yield that pal, well deserved


yeah after back to back losses over the summer it's nice to see some nice growth I almost quit but I had invested in lights & tents I had no choice but to get back in the saddle


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 10, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I’ve come home today and i’m pretty pleased with how my girl looks! Plenty of flowers, and still looking green and pretty much bang on. I’m just concerned because the tops are like probably less than 10 inch away from the light, everything looks sweet now but i’m worried they are gonna bleach or burn, but theyve been like that for over 2 weeks and still look, dare I say, perfect?
> Has anyone pushed the 315w CMH to its limits and kept it real close to the tops? I used to keep my 400w HPS about 6 inch away. @Haze the maze I know you said about 18inch the other day, have you ever burnt or bleached a plant?


You will burn the tops right off. So...
You will need to supercrop them before they are much older. 
Just sweez the stem and bend the tops that are under the light down to the screen. 
I like to do about 8-10 inches down from the top. 
They will pop back up in no time but 3-4 inches shorter.
I did the whole canopy in My HPS room as the lights were not off for 12 hours (My bad). and they grew for 5 extra days.
I use this technique often in My little rooms. In Veg. and up to 2 weeks in flower.
I think the plants like it but, I'm not a plant LOL.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> You will burn the tops right off. So...
> You will need to supercrop them before they are much older.
> Just sweez the stem and bend the tops that are under the light down to the screen.
> I like to do about 8-10 inches down from the top.
> ...


Thanks for the info, great advise! Although I daren’t do that, I’m a clumsy sod and will end up snapping em lol i’ve got some wire in and tied them back towards the corners


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 11, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 4041382 View attachment 4041383 View attachment 4041385 View attachment 4041386


Nice little buds. They look days older than My girls.
Look at the tryk's on them. That's the CMH advantage!  That is from the UV the plant is protecting it's self from.
After seeing this I'm starting to think I will get another CMH for My 3rd room.
Nice job.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 11, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 4041382 View attachment 4041383 View attachment 4041385 View attachment 4041386


that's beautiful stickman there is not a doubt when it's dialed in dwc is the kick ass method I kept my buckets knowing one day I'm gonna saddle up again did your IPA finish yet? as soon as I get my harvest straightened out I'm gonna invest in some brewing equipment my little still has been kicking out good got 5 liters this last run corn/ apple & corn / raisin both came out good


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 11, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Nice little buds. They look days older than My girls.
> Look at the tryk's on them. That's the CMH advantage!  That is from the UV the plant is protecting it's self from.
> After seeing this I'm starting to think I will get another CMH for My 3rd room.
> Nice job.


Cheers mate, so whats the plan now you’ve harvested the others? 
And what did I say earlier about me being a clumsy sod?!! I’ve accidentally super cropped my favourite branch lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 11, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> that's beautiful stickman there is not a doubt when it's dialed in dwc is the kick ass method I kept my buckets knowing one day I'm gonna saddle up again did your IPA finish yet? as soon as I get my harvest straightened out I'm gonna invest in some brewing equipment my little still has been kicking out good got 5 liters this last run corn/ apple & corn / raisin both came out good


Thanks mate! I did fall out of love with it after the last few runs, but in love again! Hopefully everything carries on going well. Again i’d recommend the product i’ve been using for root health and prevention of disease.
Oh yeah the IPA, glad you reminded me! Cheers lol can’t remember when I bottled it, maybe 2 or 3 week ago? Either way, its going to be ready for the fridge stage. I’ll leave it in there for a couple of weeks and try one! I’ll stick em in fridge tomorrow, got around 40 bottles. Whats the liquor taste like?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 11, 2017)

the corn liquor has a genuine whiskey flavor to it but burns like fire this is the best yet my cob tent is starting to ripen up a bit early dec. harvest seems like a reality now I've got to get my customers back they seem to have strayed off since I've had nothing for awhile I've got to get my harvest times staggering so hopefully I can hit every 50 days


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 11, 2017)

Just got home had to work today early. I'll post some of My doings...


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 11, 2017)

One bud cut up. Lots to go.
The one that I cut up was the Sativa dom. top
And the single with the lighter is from the indica dom. It is super sticky. I'm keeping them separate and that top is Mine, Mine, Mine...


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 11, 2017)

In the old AOL slogan.

"You've Got Bud"


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 12, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> One bud cut up. Lots to go.
> The one that I cut up was the Sativa dom. top
> And the single with the lighter is from the indica dom. It is super sticky. I'm keeping them separate and that top is Mine, Mine, Mine...
> 
> View attachment 4041708 View attachment 4041709 View attachment 4041710 View attachment 4041711 View attachment 4041712 View attachment 4041713


Lovely stuff! Congratulations on your harvest! 
Bet it was a pain in the ass trimming that lot lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 12, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Lovely stuff! Congratulations on your harvest!
> Bet it was a pain in the ass trimming that lot lol


That was just one off after work.
I will trim the rest today, all day . There is a lot.


TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 4041870 View attachment 4041871 View attachment 4041872 View attachment 4041873 View attachment 4041874


Oh man, those things are filling in so fast


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 12, 2017)

this is My room that is close to yours in age.
and a flash into My room that has 3 weeks to go.

  
Mmmm bud city


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 12, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 4041870 View attachment 4041871 View attachment 4041872 View attachment 4041873 View attachment 4041874


She is definitely doing well these are good times everybody has harvests coming up


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 12, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> this is My room that is close to yours in age.
> and a flash into My room that has 3 weeks to go.
> 
> View attachment 4041927 View attachment 4041928 View attachment 4041929
> Mmmm bud city


that stacked up really well


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 13, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> this is My room that is close to yours in age.
> and a flash into My room that has 3 weeks to go.
> 
> View attachment 4041927 View attachment 4041928 View attachment 4041929
> Mmmm bud city


Scrumptious


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 13, 2017)

Just come across these whilst looking on the hydro stores website. 
Anyone got one yet? Not sure if theyre available yet in UK, most places say out of stock or taking preorders for them coming at the end of November. 

 



The perfectpH is a revolutionary pH stabilizer that automatically balances the pH of your
hydroponics system, keeping it in the ideal range for optimal nutrient absorption. 
Using next generation ionization technology, the perfectpH eliminates excess pH swing
that inhibits plant growth and weakens the plants’ immune system. Eliminate chemical
buffers, frequent reservoir changes, pests, wasted water and nutrients, and
dramatically increase yields with the same technology used by NASA. Simply drop into
your reservoir and watch your plants thrive.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 13, 2017)

That sure will make life a bit easier


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> That sure will make life a bit easier


I’ll get one for the next grow, see what its like. 100quid so I don’t think its all too expensive if it does what it says it does. It’ll really come in handy for people like me who have to sometimes leave for a few days.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 13, 2017)

I took a chance when I bought this little light it's made here in the states , uses osram diodes & has a 5 year warranty people don't much use them around here so I went into this blind kinda thought I might of got my ass burned but things are starting to look legit for only consuming 200w of power I think she is putting out I'm really wanting to get back into dwc at least with one tent you've made an astonishing come back !!!


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 14, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Just searched for @Fevs, no sign of him! Also @mattyblade1 has disappeared, sent him a PM other day, nowt back yet, and @grapefruitmarmalade too! Where you at guys? Also @Anon Emaus but he always buggers off and makes a comeback! lol


I'm here now and then. But I've moved in with the lady recently and I've been busy, and also trying to keep a low profile on the "weed" websites  Missed ya and the guys @TheStickMan

To add: Starwberry Cough was an immense success. But I am not a big sativa fan. I would like to try a high CBD mixture very soon


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 14, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 4042546 View attachment 4042547 View attachment 4042549 View attachment 4042550 I took a chance when I bought this little light it's made here in the states , uses osram diodes & has a 5 year warranty people don't much use them around here so I went into this blind kinda thought I might of got my ass burned but things are starting to look legit for only consuming 200w of power I think she is putting out I'm really wanting to get back into dwc at least with one tent you've made an astonishing come back !!!


Nice


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm still trimming in the garage. I have 1/2 Lb so far. I'm finding it hard to concentrate on the trimming as the bud is just incredible, big ,sticky and fun to look at.
I'm also smoking lots as I go.
I'll get to a Lb today

Then only one more Lb to go.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 14, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> I'm still trimming in the garage. I have 1/2 Lb so far. I'm finding it hard to concentrate on the trimming as the bud is just incredible, big ,sticky and fun to look at.
> I'm also smoking lots as I go.
> I'll get to a Lb today
> 
> Then only one more Lb to go.


i feel your pain


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 14, 2017)

Ha,
The power bill came today.
Man, has it ever been a cold fall so far...
LOL I only heat My house with wood.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 15, 2017)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I'm here now and then. But I've moved in with the lady recently and I've been busy, and also trying to keep a low profile on the "weed" websites  Missed ya and the guys @TheStickMan
> 
> To add: Starwberry Cough was an immense success. But I am not a big sativa fan. I would like to try a high CBD mixture very soon


Its good to hear from you, and congratulations on the strawberry cough? Any pics?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 15, 2017)

hey stickman it's looking like about December 1st.


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 17, 2017)

Thought you might like to see My first Lb. in one grow.
Look at it!!!


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 17, 2017)

I got 1 1/2 Lb of pretty decent bud. 1/4 Lb of fluffy stuff and 1/4 Lb. of trim stuff for *Cookies.*
The last 6-10 inches of bud tops were about 14-16 grams not to bad but, I get better, denser stuff out of My grow boxes.
The smoke is terrific. Kind of uppity and happy so great for daytime thinking. Edibles will be lots of fun..
Next year I will train My plant outside so that I can put it under My light and get a full canopy closer to the light.
The big spears did not help the canopy at all but, were tons of fun to look at.
All in all good times.


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 17, 2017)

Has any of you tried a Flyte dab pen?
I may just take My next grow and just mash it up and make dab.
Seriously why am I so concerned about bud when there is a dab pen just sitting here ready to use anywhere.
Mine is loaded with Green Crack it is FN amazing. Snoop was not joking it's addictive!
I'm getting so high...
and I want more.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 17, 2017)

1-2 weeks left she is getting close


----------



## calliandra (Nov 18, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 4041870 View attachment 4041871 View attachment 4041872 View attachment 4041873 View attachment 4041874


my gosh she's just perfect!! 

And so are you other guys' lovelies!! Congrats on your megaharvest Maze! 
Cheers!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 18, 2017)

calliandra said:


> my gosh she's just perfect!!
> 
> And so are you other guys' lovelies!! Congrats on your megaharvest Maze!
> Cheers!


Thanks Calli! 
Just about to post this weeks photos. 
How are your girls?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 18, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 4043505 View attachment 4043506 View attachment 4043507 hey stickman it's looking like about December 1st.


God damn beautiful those mate!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 18, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Thought you might like to see My first Lb. in one grow.
> Look at it!!!
> 
> View attachment 4044463 View attachment 4044464 View attachment 4044466 View attachment 4044467


A great harvest, well done!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 18, 2017)

2 weeks of flower.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 18, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> 2 weeks of flower. View attachment 4044968 View attachment 4044969 View attachment 4044970 View attachment 4044971 View attachment 4044972


This is gonna be good I think you've got your system dialed in everything looks perfect you've got good color & good plant development you're gonna hit this one out of the park! Is the IPA ready yet?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 18, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> This is gonna be good I think you've got your system dialed in everything looks perfect you've got good color & good plant development you're gonna hit this one out of the park! Is the IPA ready yet?


I hope so mate! Hopefully things carry on smoothly, res change tomorrow, just gonna stick with the same ratio, she is a heavy drinker, loves the nutes, but I don’t want to overdo things and end up with her nute burnt. Especially when those leaves look so good and are getting covered in trichomes. I’ve never had a plant that has leaves so visibly covered like that, week 2 as well! Maybe the doing of the 315w like @Haze the maze said before


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 18, 2017)

my cob tent is finishing faster than I thought it would I'm thinking another week to ten days she turns more by the day


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 19, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> 2 weeks of flower. View attachment 4044968 View attachment 4044969 View attachment 4044970 View attachment 4044971 View attachment 4044972


I just love how they show there strain. Just beautiful.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 19, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> I just love how they show there strain. Just beautiful.


I’m hoping she’s going to show her strain in a few weeks and you’ll be able to guess the strain lol


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 19, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I hope so mate! Hopefully things carry on smoothly, res change tomorrow, just gonna stick with the same ratio, she is a heavy drinker, loves the nutes, but I don’t want to overdo things and end up with her nute burnt. Especially when those leaves look so good and are getting covered in trichomes. I’ve never had a plant that has leaves so visibly covered like that, week 2 as well! Maybe the doing of the 315w like @Haze the maze said before


What the what it is the "The Haze the maze 315w affect" ? You ask.
Well, It's so noticeable that I have a brand new 315w fixture ready to go in today.
There are just more tri k's
The plant is protecting itself from the uv light.
And the light covers a 3 1/2 x 3 1/2 grow area.
And only pulls 315 watts.
That's it simple.


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 19, 2017)

Couldn't help myself.


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 19, 2017)

So...
I'm using a defo technique on My plants that is recommended on the groweedeasy site. Since I am pretty flush right now with the herb.
I'm concerned about Powdery mildew ever landing and living on My plants again So...
I have remover almost all of My sun leafs at 2 weeks in flower and left most of the smaller leafs associated with the buds.
These plants have been growing fast in 700PPM and I will touch into 850ppm in the next res change(Bla bla bla I know that PPM's don't mean shit ) 
Anyways
I hope you like


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 19, 2017)

Breath My friends.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 19, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> What the what it is the "The Haze the maze 315w affect" ? You ask.
> Well, It's so noticeable that I have a brand new 315w fixture ready to go in today.
> There are just more tri k's
> The plant is protecting itself from the uv light.
> ...


Like you just said mate, you said it before that the plant is protecting itself from UV so it is making more trichomes, thats what I was on about.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 19, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> So...
> I'm using a defo technique on My plants that is recommended on the groweedeasy site. Since I am pretty flush right now with the herb.
> I'm concerned about Powdery mildew ever landing and living on My plants again So...
> I have remover almost all of My sun leafs at 2 weeks in flower and left most of the smaller leafs associated with the buds.
> ...


I do like, very nice!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 19, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Breath My friends.


Are you ok?! lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 19, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> So...
> I'm using a defo technique on My plants that is recommended on the groweedeasy site. Since I am pretty flush right now with the herb.
> I'm concerned about Powdery mildew ever landing and living on My plants again So...
> I have remover almost all of My sun leafs at 2 weeks in flower and left most of the smaller leafs associated with the buds.
> ...


This is first grow I haven’t plucked leaves, i’m leaving her to it but also tempted to pluck them. Look at my old thread, I haven’t got a link, think it was called 250w HPS Single Plant Grow or summat like that. Plenty of plucking was done there


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 19, 2017)

hey stickman top of the day to ya! no I have t popped a beer yet but I'm about to lol... steady vegging my next round while these grows are finishing I'm getting closes


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 20, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman top of the day to ya! no I have t popped a beer yet but I'm about to lol... steady vegging my next round while these grows are finishing I'm getting closeView attachment 4045580s


The weeks fly by mate! I’m having a few beers, cheers! They look lovely mate!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 21, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Thanks Calli!
> Just about to post this weeks photos.
> How are your girls?


My girls... I'd hoped you might forget about them haha
Here's a peek in the closet (it's all Noah's Ark on the left side at the mo, veggies salvaged from the frosts).

 
The Berry Bomb has decided to underwhelm even more than expected, and has become a companion plant to the borage that was originally the "side" plant. And whatever had happened to the NLH has been ongoing, until I stopped doing anything at all (including not watering for 8 days or so haha - the seedling mix I had made was great in those little tray thingies, but is way too dense for any pot larger than that. So the soil was soaking wet BUT the plant didn't show signs of waterlogging, because the compost was still all fluffy... something like that haha).

Her topmost leaves are starting to come out more green - so she may recover now. (I did like the yellow-green stripeyness somehow....lol)
I need to either get some soil mixed/recycled for the big pots, or chop the cocktail tomato and plant the NLH in there (the tomatoes ripened under the CFL taste gross anyway! Gosh! Plus, the tomato foliage isn't really helping much in terms of raising humidity either, so it's kind of a waste of space) 
In any case, I think she'll be around for quite another while, so I'm going to be starting a Mephisto Cosmic Queen as soon as I get the soil sorted.
Cheers!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 21, 2017)

hey stickman I'm getting amber trichs 52 days after the flip this is gonna finish fast due to 50% blackberry kush it's the same one humboldt seeds use in their black dog which is a notorious fast finisher she is ready


----------



## Lite (Nov 21, 2017)

52 days, im super jealous. 

Looks fantastic! how much longer u gonna let her ripen?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 22, 2017)

Lite said:


> 52 days, im super jealous.
> 
> Looks fantastic! how much longer u gonna let her ripen?


I'm wanting to chop this weekend


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 22, 2017)

the little blurple light is gonna be able to take my plants to full term start to finish fevs would be proud lol.....


----------



## Lite (Nov 22, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm wanting to chop this weekend


u sure? or are u out of bud and gonna harvest early? looks like at least a week left, maybe 2. ur gonna lose a TON of weight if u pull it early, and those buds will shrink like a well milked cows utter.


----------



## calliandra (Nov 22, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm wanting to chop this weekend


oh maan you shocked me there haha
it's been a joy to watch them flourish! 
it's going to be a lovely harvest


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 22, 2017)

we're getting close a little amber creeping into the trichs


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 22, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 4046692 View attachment 4046693 View attachment 4046694 the little blurple light is gonna be able to take my plants to full term start to finish fevs would be proud lol.....


About 3 weeks for the blurple tent


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 26, 2017)

calliandra said:


> My girls... I'd hoped you might forget about them haha
> Here's a peek in the closet (it's all Noah's Ark on the left side at the mo, veggies salvaged from the frosts).
> 
> View attachment 4046302
> ...


Must admit the yellow and green stripey leaves do look pretty cool lol But at least shes started to grow out of it. Are you having trouble keeping the humidity up? If so, i’ve got a little humidifier that does a great job, payed around £20 for it, i’m sure you’d be able to get one off Amazon .
And can’tt wait to see another monster Mephisto girl!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 26, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 4046479 View attachment 4046480 View attachment 4046481 View attachment 4046482 View attachment 4046483 hey stickman I'm getting amber trichs 52 days after the flip this is gonna finish fast due to 50% blackberry kush it's the same one humboldt seeds use in their black dog which is a notorious fast finisher she is ready


Looks fantastic mate! I think i’m gonna do the Black Dog next, got 1 free with my last seeds


----------



## Lite (Nov 26, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looks fantastic mate! I think i’m gonna do the Black Dog next, got 1 free with my last seeds


my baby clone i got starting is a black DOG. it will be interesting to compare results.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 26, 2017)

I've got company for the weekend but early in the week I'm gonna chop & ive a new strain to go in the blurple tent it's called candyland I'm also gonna run the megacrop nutrients in the blurple tent ive gotta see what the fuss is all about that black dog should do well under your 315 ive seen a couple of people growing it , looks very promising


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 26, 2017)

Lite said:


> my baby clone i got starting is a black DOG. it will be interesting to compare results.


A long way away for me yet, that won’t be started while mid Jan/February!


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 26, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 4048626 View attachment 4048627 View attachment 4048629 View attachment 4048630 View attachment 4048631 I've got company for the weekend but early in the week I'm gonna chop & ive a new strain to go in the blurple tent it's called candyland I'm also gonna run the megacrop nutrients in the blurple tent ive gotta see what the fuss is all about that black dog should do well under your 315 ive seen a couple of people growing it , looks very promising


Hey Herk,
I'll be getting My plants out from under the CMH this week as well. They are in the full rinse mode now and should be ready by Friday.. Here are some tri K photo's from last Wednesday.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 26, 2017)

Day 21.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 26, 2017)

Burnt one of the tops today, like a nob, happened when lifting the plant so I could change the reservoir. Oh well, shit happens.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 26, 2017)

Hope everybody is fine and well!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 26, 2017)

looking like a jolly Christmas/new year lol everyone seems to be doing very well just makes me happier every day !


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 26, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Day 21. View attachment 4048710 View attachment 4048711 View attachment 4048712 View attachment 4048713 View attachment 4048714 View attachment 4048715


Oooo nice. Your nailing it!


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 26, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> looking like a jolly Christmas/new year lol everyone seems to be doing very well just makes me happier every day !


Glad you mentioned it...
I'm cooking this weekend...


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 26, 2017)

...


----------



## calliandra (Nov 26, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Day 21.


haha! that was like, day 21 of _what_?? - not of flower, total, surely! 
She's breathtaking! 



TheStickMan said:


> Must admit the yellow and green stripey leaves do look pretty cool lol But at least shes started to grow out of it. Are you having trouble keeping the humidity up? If so, i’ve got a little humidifier that does a great job, payed around £20 for it, i’m sure you’d be able to get one off Amazon .
> And can’t wait to see another monster Mephisto girl!


Yes humidity is impossible to get anywhere habitable with the intake blowing directly into the closet -- good thing I had plan B built in from the get go! So all it took was to shove the ducting up over the board the lights are hung from, plug it into the outtake box, and open the passive intake in the side wall. The air quality sure has improved, though humidity stays low.
But the concept of Vapour Pressure Deficit having been introduced to me, I realized I won't be growing _anything _bush in such a dry environment.
So yes! I've ordered a humidifier which should arrive on Wednesday. Hoping to change things up with that!
Also, I've topped the NLH, transplanted her into the tomato soil, and trimmed her into a form I can just let go now - so she has a month or so to recover and show me her true colors 
And my old soil got re-amended and is currently cooking in its new fabric pot - watering that one is something I need to learn too (fingers crossed I don't mess it up again!!). But as soon as that soil cools back down, a seed will go in, and it will be a Mephisto for sure, though at the mo I'm on the fence as to which one.

Here's the setup for now
 

And the NLH 2 days post transplant, still pissed off, but she'll come around 
  
Cheers!


----------



## lostNug (Nov 26, 2017)

Awesome super clean mini set up man! Keep em coming man!

Reminds me of my first CMH closet set up. Stoked to see so many more people running CMH now. When I first started with them 6 years ago no even heard about it the technology yet.

Check out my CMH grows in my bio if you are interested.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 26, 2017)

lostNug said:


> Awesome super clean mini set up man! Keep em coming man!
> 
> Reminds me of my first CMH closet set up. Stoked to see so many more people running CMH now. When I first started with them 6 years ago no even heard about it the technology yet.
> 
> Check out my CMH grows in my bio if you are interested.


You say mini set up, it’s big to me lol but I suppose it’s tiny compared to you big growers! lol 
Post a link pal, there’s nowt on your signature to click on, would love to take a look, feel free to post on here as wel if you want


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 26, 2017)

calliandra said:


> haha! that was like, day 21 of _what_?? - not of flower, total, surely!
> She's breathtaking!
> 
> 
> ...


She’s 35 days since I flipped to 12/12, but those first 2 weeks Of transition I don’t count as flower time, its 21 days since she started to show flowers, I may be wrong on this, and others might start from the day they flipped to 12/12. But i’ve had plants that didn't even show a single pistil 3 weeks after I switched, and i’ve had plants that have shown preflowers 7 days after flip. So for me you start the countdown when you have a nice little crown showing


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 26, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> You say mini set up, it’s big to me lol but I suppose it’s tiny compared to you big growers! lol
> Post a link pal, there’s nowt on your signature to click on, would love to take a look, feel free to post on here as wel if you want


Ignore the last comment, just seen your sigs, will take a look when ‘m free! Cheers!


----------



## calliandra (Nov 27, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> She’s 35 days since I flipped to 12/12, but those first 2 weeks Of transition I don’t count as flower time, its 21 days since she started to show flowers, I may be wrong on this, and others might start from the day they flipped to 12/12. But i’ve had plants that didn't even show a single pistil 3 weeks after I switched, and i’ve had plants that have shown preflowers 7 days after flip. So for me you start the countdown when you have a nice little crown showing


Ah interesting <yes! I have the feeling I knew this once before? 
But actually that's not what I meant, I was just exclaiming in amazement!  Even if you had said "day 35", I would've still been impressed by the way she has already developed those buds, not even mentioning the frostiness which is downright pornographic. sheez! And to think she's going to be putting on more of this for another month or so!
Such an awesome run!
Cheers!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 27, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ah interesting <yes! I have the feeling I knew this once before?
> But actually that's not what I meant, I was just exclaiming in amazement!  Even if you had said "day 35", I would've still been impressed by the way she has already developed those buds, not even mentioning the frostiness which is downright pornographic. sheez! And to think she's going to be putting on more of this for another month or so!
> Such an awesome run!
> Cheers!


I agree any way you add it up stickman is having a good run this time !


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 27, 2017)

300 and 60 X
They look done. Just need to starve them for a couple of more days.







TheStickMan said:


> She’s 35 days since I flipped to 12/12, but those first 2 weeks Of transition I don’t count as flower time, its 21 days since she started to show flowers, I may be wrong on this, and others might start from the day they flipped to 12/12. But i’ve had plants that didn't even show a single pistil 3 weeks after I switched, and i’ve had plants that have shown preflowers 7 days after flip. So for me you start the countdown when you have a nice little crown showing


That's pretty much the way.
My clones are already mature and go in 1 week. If you are growing from seed and they are only 1-2 months old and have not matured. They will take a longer to show as they must also learn how to make flowers. I think that is why people have problems with harvesting to early or saying that a strain took longer than the specs. say.
You are always looking for this to start the clock...


Peace


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 27, 2017)

hey stickman today is 45 days since I seen my first pistils 59 days since the flip this is one of my stickiest harvests ever she was definitely done the black dog should give similar results my fan leaves were all starting to die off


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 27, 2017)

she is hanging now


----------



## stawawager (Nov 27, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> She’s 35 days since I flipped to 12/12, but those first 2 weeks Of transition I don’t count as flower time, its 21 days since she started to show flowers, I may be wrong on this, and others might start from the day they flipped to 12/12. But i’ve had plants that didn't even show a single pistil 3 weeks after I switched, and i’ve had plants that have shown preflowers 7 days after flip. So for me you start the countdown when you have a nice little crown showing


How long do you veg? Do you start the clock the day it's planted?


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 28, 2017)

stawawager said:


> How long do you veg? Do you start the clock the day it's planted?


Once again, people will have different opinions. I start the clock roughly 2 weeks after the seed has popped the surface of the medium. When the cotyledons have fallen off and the 3rd leaf set is there. Thats when I start adding nutrients. 
So 2 weeks of shitty boring slow seedling stage, then around 4 weeks veg is about normal for one plant to fill the tent in DWC.
Hope this helps.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 28, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 4049417 View attachment 4049418 View attachment 4049420hey stickman today is 45 days since I seen my first pistils 59 days since the flip this is one of my stickiest harvests ever she was definitely done the black dog should give similar results my fan leaves were all starting to die off





horribleherk said:


> she is hanging nowView attachment 4049656


Bravo! 
Thats been a great run Herk! Can’t wait to see the final product! That canopy was amazing, I need to aim for that next time round! 
Well done mate!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 28, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> 300 and 60 X
> They look done. Just need to starve them for a couple of more days.
> 
> View attachment 4049298
> ...


Well said!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 28, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ah interesting <yes! I have the feeling I knew this once before?
> But actually that's not what I meant, I was just exclaiming in amazement!  Even if you had said "day 35", I would've still been impressed by the way she has already developed those buds, not even mentioning the frostiness which is downright pornographic. sheez! And to think she's going to be putting on more of this for another month or so!
> Such an awesome run!
> Cheers!


Ahh, why thank you! 
She’s an unruly beast! Not sure why she stretched so much, the light was pretty close, maybe I need to buy the other bulb for veg. They are like £100 each though! 
I decided to turn her around today in the bucket, and with her lankiness and the weight of the tops shes sort of fell over to one side of the tent lol so need to get some support in. I’ve got a few yo-yos in there holding some of them up and a few ties in place, but need to get in there properly, maybe get a net in place. 
Has the dehumidifier turned up yet, and how has the NLH taken to her new home? 

Oh and heres some more porn.....


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 4049852 View attachment 4049853 View attachment 4049854 View attachment 4049855 View attachment 4049856 View attachment 4049857 View attachment 4049859


Hey stickman this just keeps getting better my second tent is starting to finish & the canopy never was as nice as the other but the buds look nicer it's the same strain just the blurple light seems to generate a nicer product I'm gonna clean out the tent I harvested I've got a healthy clone to go back in


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 28, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Hey stickman this just keeps getting better my second tent is starting to finish & the canopy never was as nice as the other but the buds look nicer it's the same strain just the blurple light seems to generate a nicer product I'm gonna clean out the tent I harvested I've got a healthy clone to go back inView attachment 4049873


Nice!!! Whats the strain thats going in?
And how far have you trimmed so far, back to finished product or left some leafs on?
I’ll be drying on a net just like yours when it comes to harvest time, and might just pull an all-nighter and trim everything, sugar leaves, the lot, back to the bud so its all done out of the way and ready to jar as soon as its dry enough. In future I’m gonna get a spinner to trim it all but right now can’t be spending that sort of money


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 28, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Nice!!! Whats the strain thats going in?
> And how far have you trimmed so far, back to finished product or left some leafs on?
> I’ll be drying on a net just like yours when it comes to harvest time, and might just pull an all-nighter and trim everything, sugar leaves, the lot, back to the bud so its all done out of the way and ready to jar as soon as its dry enough. In future I’m gonna get a spinner to trim it all but right now can’t be spending that sort of money


I'm gonna trim it dry & it's gonna be blackjack again in this tent she is vegging now I put her in today


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 29, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I'm gonna trim it dry & it's gonna be blackjack again in this tent she is vegging now I put her in todayView attachment 4050091


lovely healthy gal! any guesses on yield yet?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 29, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> lovely healthy gal! any guesses on yield yet?


this is my first run of it but just from what I can see it looks like about 10 zips not a monster harvest but the best I've had since moving here & setting up & this tent is right on its heels I'll chop in about a week for 200 w. of power the blurple is working here is pics


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 29, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> this is my first run of it but just from what I can see it looks like about 10 zips not a monster harvest but the best I've had since moving here & setting up & this tent is right on its heels I'll chop in about a week for 200 w. of power the blurple is working here is picsView attachment 4050313View attachment 4050314View attachment 4050316View attachment 4050317View attachment 4050318


Fuckin quality mate. I reckon my runs gonna be about 11 ounce which is around the 1gpw mark, hopefully I get more, i’ll be disappointed if its less. Theres loads of time left though for her to bulk up. In a properly done scrog like yours with an even canopy, theres loads of potential for the 315. Saw a journal the other week with a 600w HPS, single plant scrog, it looked amazing, but still didn’t pull a pound! The 315 would have pissed that under the circumstances! I fucking love this light so far


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 29, 2017)

Staying in a Premier Inn, theres a painting of some Grand Daddy Purps. I’m all for defoliation but thats taking the piss! 
Lenny Henrys fucking wank at growing!


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 29, 2017)

Bing ... "You've got bud".





horribleherk said:


> she is hanging nowView attachment 4049656[/Q


----------



## Haze the maze (Nov 29, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 4049852 View attachment 4049853 View attachment 4049854 View attachment 4049855 View attachment 4049856 View attachment 4049857 View attachment 4049859


Ooo sexxy.
Look amazing!


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 29, 2017)

Should have probably posted that in the Uk Growers Thread, sorry if my overseas friends don’t get that last post! lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 29, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Ooo sexxy.
> Look amazing!


She’s an absolute beast! How are you doing mate?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 29, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Staying in a Premier Inn, theres a painting of some Grand Daddy Purps. I’m all for defoliation but thats taking the piss!
> Lenny Henrys fucking wank at growing! View attachment 4050406


Lenny Henry must be pretty well known over there but considered laughing stock in the real inner circle


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 30, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Lenny Henry must be pretty well known over there but considered laughing stock in the real inner circle


I’m proper surprised you’ve heard of him Herk, how the hell has his name left the UK, he’s like the worst comedian ever! lol 
And he was the face of Premier Inn for some reason, on all the adverts lol


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 30, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I’m proper surprised you’ve heard of him Herk, how the hell has his name left the UK, he’s like the worst comedian ever! lol
> And he was the face of Premier Inn for some reason, on all the adverts lol


I have never heard of him ,just made an assumption based on your input of him we have bad comedians over here as well & I often wonder how in the hell do they make that bullshit pay & where did I go wrong as some of those bastards are really shitty yet they're on tv & getting paid ,where did I go wrong??? Now BENNY HILL there was a real-deal comedian you're like my window into the U.K. that lets me see how real people really are , not much different than me lol...


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 30, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I have never heard of him ,just made an assumption based on your input of him we have bad comedians over here as well & I often wonder how in the hell do they make that bullshit pay & where did I go wrong as some of those bastards are really shitty yet they're on tv & getting paid ,where did I go wrong??? Now BENNY HILL there was a real-deal comedian you're like my window into the U.K. that lets me see how real people really are , not much different than me lol...


I get ya! Some great comedians in the UK. Search for Frankie Boyle and Jimmy Carr, very controversial but very funny. Frank Skinner was brilliant as well, Kevin Bridges, fantastic Scotttish comedian, one of my favourites. Micky Flannigan. And of course Peter Kay, but I’m not sure how his humour would translate to you! Any US recommendations mate?


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 30, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I get ya! Some great comedians in the UK. Search for Frankie Boyle and Jimmy Carr, very controversial but very funny. Frank Skinner was brilliant as well, Kevin Bridges, fantastic Scotttish comedian, one of my favourites. Micky Flannigan. And of course Peter Kay, but I’m not sure how his humour would translate to you! Any US recommendations mate?


we've got Larry the cable guy & Ron white & a host of others but I draw a blank same with music I'm getting old (61 tomorrow) & lately been listening to music at night on you tube right now I trim a bit pop a beer put on some music & then get back to it lol just listened to a very gifted blues player named joe bonasamma @ royal Albert hall the song is called sloe gin his guitar work rivals Eric Clapton I've already got new plants on both tents I'll be back with updates


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> we've got Larry the cable guy & Ron white & a host of others but I draw a blank same with music I'm getting old (61 tomorrow) & lately been listening to music at night on you tube right now I trim a bit pop a beer put on some music & then get back to it lol just listened to a very gifted blues player named joe bonasamma @ royal Albert hall the song is called sloe gin his guitar work rivals Eric Clapton I've already got new plants on both tents I'll be back with updates


I will check him out, cheers!
And age is just a number! 
Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## Cannadab1s (Dec 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> we've got Larry the cable guy & Ron white & a host of others but I draw a blank same with music I'm getting old (61 tomorrow) & lately been listening to music at night on you tube right now I trim a bit pop a beer put on some music & then get back to it lol just listened to a very gifted blues player named joe bonasamma @ royal Albert hall the song is called sloe gin his guitar work rivals Eric Clapton I've already got new plants on both tents I'll be back with updates


Happy bday!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 1, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I will check him out, cheers!
> And age is just a number!
> Happy Birthday mate!


hey stickman still trimming this is shaping up to be my best harvest since switching to led lighting I think it's mainly due to the fact I've got a good bit of experience growing in coco based media & the cloth smart pots


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman still trimming this is shaping up to be my best harvest since switching to led lighting I think it's mainly due to the fact I've got a good bit of experience growing in coco based media & the cloth smart pots


Twas a lovely plant mate, i’m hoping I have the time next run to do a SCROG like that. 
You having a few beers to celebrate your birthday? I’m having a pint of Guinness for you, Cheers!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 1, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Twas a lovely plant mate, i’m hoping I have the time next run to do a SCROG like that.
> You having a few beers to celebrate your birthday? I’m having a pint of Guinness for you, Cheers!


thanks stickman I'm gonna take a drive here in a bit & get me a good quality beer possibly a smiths nut brown ale my town is small only 2000 people & you have to drive a bit to get the fancy stuff hope you enjoy the Guinness that was the first dark beer I ever drank good quality stuff


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 1, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> thanks stickman I'm gonna take a drive here in a bit & get me a good quality beer possibly a smiths nut brown ale my town is small only 2000 people & you have to drive a bit to get the fancy stuff hope you enjoy the Guinness that was the first dark beer I ever drank good quality stuff


Its a great drink, I don’t have it often but always enjoy it when I do! Enjoy the Samuel Smiths, another great brewery!


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 1, 2017)

One more harvest to show you till Jan.
There was a lot of bud in here and it took Me hours just to cut them down. There was a wonderful cheesy smell in the air and a citrus dank smell as well. Also a nice cigar dank from the Bubba Kush. Overall a great run and more opportunity to learn how to grow more and better weed.
Enjoy...


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## calliandra (Dec 1, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Has the dehumidifier turned up yet, and how has the NLH taken to her new home?


Indeed, it's in place since yesterday. I have the feeling my hygrometers are all broke? lol
The NLH is still a bit pissy 
She's recovered from topping, pruning and transplant, but is going stripey a bit again. A friend is bringing some compost of his this weekend, if it turns out to be good that may help. 
Meanwhile, I've dropped (literally lol) a pair of Cosmic Queen seeds into my newly set up fabric pot. Between a dwarf Berry Bomb and a NLH who is clearly in it for the long ride (others would have culled her by now, I'm sure lol), I really could use a nice vigorous grow for a change!

And just ---_wow---- _@ the porn!!


----------



## calliandra (Dec 2, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Should have probably posted that in the Uk Growers Thread, sorry if my overseas friends don’t get that last post! lol


Nah - I mean yes, I didn't get that at all - but that doesn#t matter at all, seeing the nice convo with herk that ensued


----------



## calliandra (Dec 2, 2017)

And hey yeah - happy birthday Herk!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 2, 2017)

calliandra said:


> And hey yeah - happy birthday Herk!


thanks calliandra had a fun time doing just whatever we felt like ended up eating Chinese food & Chinese beer (tsing-Tao) a good Day indeed


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 2, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> we've got Larry the cable guy & Ron white & a host of others but I draw a blank same with music I'm getting old (61 tomorrow) & lately been listening to music at night on you tube right now I trim a bit pop a beer put on some music & then get back to it lol just listened to a very gifted blues player named joe bonasamma @ royal Albert hall the song is called sloe gin his guitar work rivals Eric Clapton I've already got new plants on both tents I'll be back with updates


the blues singer is named joe bonamassa lol after a few beers my spelling can get really screwy


----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2017)

Two factors control stretching.
Weak light and day-night temperature swings. The larger the swing down the more they stretch. Stretch can be manipulated by elevated night temperatures, or simply reducing the swing.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 10, 2017)

ANC said:


> Two factors control stretching.
> Weak light and day-night temperature swings. The larger the swing down the more they stretch. Stretch can be manipulated by elevated night temperatures, or simply reducing the swing.


It’s definitely not the light! Lol 
And yes, i’ve been away for most of the grow, the lights are on during the day and off at night. So the intake is still pulling in the same amount of cold air that it does when the lights are on. No way of controlling it at the mo, but i’ve seen an automatic fan speed controller that will slow the fans down and keep the tent at the right temperature, gonna crop this and buy one with the winnings.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 10, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Indeed, it's in place since yesterday. I have the feeling my hygrometers are all broke? lol
> The NLH is still a bit pissy
> She's recovered from topping, pruning and transplant, but is going stripey a bit again. A friend is bringing some compost of his this weekend, if it turns out to be good that may help.
> Meanwhile, I've dropped (literally lol) a pair of Cosmic Queen seeds into my newly set up fabric pot. Between a dwarf Berry Bomb and a NLH who is clearly in it for the long ride (others would have culled her by now, I'm sure lol), I really could use a nice vigorous grow for a change!
> ...


Nice!!! So are the Cosmic Queens autos? Will you do them in the grow room on 12/12 with the rest?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 10, 2017)

Day 35. 
A Touch of Frost.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 10, 2017)

Had to install the net, the buds were flopping all over the place. Bit of a shite canopy, and the photos don’t really do it justice.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 10, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Had to install the net, the buds were flopping all over the place. Bit of a shite canopy, and the photos don’t really do it justice.


lookin beefy tho, good job


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 10, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> lookin beefy tho, good job


Cheers mate, she’s packing the weight on, and another 30/40 days to go!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 10, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers mate, she’s packing the weight on, and another 30/40 days to go!


the cmh might make her finish a tad faster she's right proper looking I've kicked off new stuff in both tents the larger plant is a clone I took & vegged under the t-5 while my tent finished the other I bought both were put in the tents at the same time the one I vegged is gonna fill the screen in about half the time the other is gonna take you've done very good on this one I'm slowly getting this dialed in building a veg area is my next project


----------



## calliandra (Dec 10, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Day 35.
> A Touch of Frost.


Or rather, a surreptitious snow storm 
No wonder they're flopping, those buds look really heavy!



TheStickMan said:


> Nice!!! So are the Cosmic Queens autos? Will you do them in the grow room on 12/12 with the rest?


Yes the Cosmic Queen is a Mephisto, they only do autos - to now 
The plan actually was the other way round, to let the NLH veg alongside the largest part of the Cosmic Queen grow, with the option to switch a few weeks before harvest in case the NLH starts pushing to go into flower.
Thing is, when I looked at her today I got that impression already  She's still not quite healthy though, so I'm trying not to feel pressured by the staggered leaves she's starting to grow.

Can I keep her vegging for another 3 months like this, do you think?!

I do have the option to partition off the closet into 2 spaces, I'm just a wee bit short on lights, and I'd have to decide who gets the HPS.. omg I'm probably going to have to add it in in any case  So not bored here (whilst still working on my soil too!)

Cheers and have a good week


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 13, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the cmh might make her finish a tad faster she's right proper looking I've kicked off new stuff in both tents the larger plant is a clone I took & vegged under the t-5 while my tent finished the other I bought both were put in the tents at the same time the one I vegged is gonna fill the screen in about half the time the other is gonna take you've done very good on this one I'm slowly getting this dialed in building a veg area is my next projectView attachment 4056182View attachment 4056183


Wish I had something new to show you Herk.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 14, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> the cmh might make her finish a tad faster she's right proper looking I've kicked off new stuff in both tents the larger plant is a clone I took & vegged under the t-5 while my tent finished the other I bought both were put in the tents at the same time the one I vegged is gonna fill the screen in about half the time the other is gonna take you've done very good on this one I'm slowly getting this dialed in building a veg area is my next projectView attachment 4056182View attachment 4056183


Wish you all the best mate, looking good so far! How long do you think veg will be?
Not sure if the CMH making her finish faster is a good thing or not at the mo, I’m due to go away for 10 days right on her estimated chop date, which leaves me in a bit of a dilemma, do I let her go another 10 days and risk her being over ripe, or chop and dry for 10 days with the risk of over dry?! Hmmm, I suppose I will know closer to the time. Have you got a final yield yet on your harvest?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 14, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Or rather, a surreptitious snow storm
> No wonder they're flopping, those buds look really heavy!
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve been toying with that same idea, of having autos going whilst i’m vegging a photo on 18/6! Would need to start them a few weeks earlier I suppose for them to finish properly and not get overgrown by the photo. 
She is looking great and has grown massively since the last time we saw her! And i’m not sure, after 3 months veg wouldn’t she be a monster? lol but then I suppose if your Autos are finished at that point, you could then use all of your lights on her and flower her to get the most out of her! 
And speaking of snowstorms, hows the weather over your way?! It’s been a cold week here lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 14, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> One more harvest to show you till Jan.
> There was a lot of bud in here and it took Me hours just to cut them down. There was a wonderful cheesy smell in the air and a citrus dank smell as well. Also a nice cigar dank from the Bubba Kush. Overall a great run and more opportunity to learn how to grow more and better weed.
> Enjoy...
> View attachment 4051686 View attachment 4051688 View attachment 4051690 View attachment 4051693 View attachment 4051694 View attachment 4051695


Looks fucking gorgeous that. And the first pic looks proper festive! haha 


Haze the maze said:


> Wish I had something new to show you Herk.


You got nothing on at the mo?


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 14, 2017)

hey stickman my larger plant ran into a hiccup when I put a bucket of whiskey mash in the tent to ferment as it's warm but the plant just started drooping from the gas (I think) any how I pulled the bucket out & I'll see if things improve


----------



## calliandra (Dec 14, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman my larger plant ran into a hiccup when I put a bucket of whiskey mash in the tent to ferment as it's warm but the plant just started drooping from the gas (I think) any how I pulled the bucket out & I'll see if things improve View attachment 4058190


ohmaaaan, the things that can happen! Learned something there, I wouldn't have thought of the fumes getting to the plant like that 
Hope she bounces back nicely!


----------



## calliandra (Dec 15, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I’ve been toying with that same idea, of having autos going whilst i’m vegging a photo on 18/6! Would need to start them a few weeks earlier I suppose for them to finish properly and not get overgrown by the photo.
> She is looking great and has grown massively since the last time we saw her! And i’m not sure, after 3 months veg wouldn’t she be a monster? lol but then I suppose if your Autos are finished at that point, you could then use all of your lights on her and flower her to get the most out of her!
> And speaking of snowstorms, hows the weather over your way?! It’s been a cold week here lol


Haha yeah, she's been vegging - or rather, struggling to stay alive in spite of me - for a good 2 months already now, so leaving her in veg till the _next _autos are done would mean having a *five*-month old plant getting sent into flower lol

Long veg seems to be something that is practical if you can finish the plant outdoors, or are taking clones a lot, as the trimming keeps the plant at bay. They do say potency gets higher the longer the veg, so there's that too.

Meanwhile, she's been getting trained to the motto of "no branch left behind", accidentally creating a freestyle scrog effect on a plant I was meaning to "let grow freely" 
 
Only topped once, her canopy occupies an area of 50x60cm right now... the closet is 75x150, so yeah I could just fill the whole closet with the one plant and give her all the 350W of (passable quality, not counting the 200W CFLs) light I have. Problem being, I'd need to clear out everyone else to be able to  But just letting her go upwards would give me a bush I just don't have the light penetration for.
So whichever way I look at it, it's just a badly managed affair, and I need to find some sort of curtain as partitioning...

Just like the Cosmic Queens, oh why did I do a "best of two" seeding?! Of course both babies are gorgeous, so I couldn't kill the one that got culled and now have a third plant I need to split my lights up between haha

Missy Twoshoes (who got to stay in the 56L pot)

and Mz.Woozy, extracted to a 1L pot for now, both yesterday eve, day 9 from sprout.


The autos, I am going to give a longer light cycle to make more of the LED wattage I have. But still, it's all a bit suboptimal for the size plants these grows are heading towards...  lmao

As for your harvest conundrum, not an easy call to make for sure! And yes, probably best to decide a week or two before you leave - basically either they're done then and can be dried before you leave, or they'll have to wait it out haha
The way she's been progressing, my bets are more towards the earlier side?
Exciting times!
Cheers!


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 17, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Haha yeah, she's been vegging - or rather, struggling to stay alive in spite of me - for a good 2 months already now, so leaving her in veg till the _next _autos are done would mean having a *five*-month old plant getting sent into flower lol
> 
> Long veg seems to be something that is practical if you can finish the plant outdoors, or are taking clones a lot, as the trimming keeps the plant at bay. They do say potency gets higher the longer the veg, so there's that too.
> 
> ...


I would like to say that you could just clone her once she is getting too big then just keep the clones and toss the old girl. Easy Cheasey...
I finished out one of My Auto grows 24/0 lights and started My veg in the same room works great! 

Peace


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 17, 2017)

hey stickman just a little Christmas cheer from across the pond this is the slowest part of the grow for me


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 18, 2017)

Cheers...


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 21, 2017)

This is My Christmas gift.


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 22, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Haha yeah, she's been vegging - or rather, struggling to stay alive in spite of me - for a good 2 months already now, so leaving her in veg till the _next _autos are done would mean having a *five*-month old plant getting sent into flower lol
> 
> Long veg seems to be something that is practical if you can finish the plant outdoors, or are taking clones a lot, as the trimming keeps the plant at bay. They do say potency gets higher the longer the veg, so there's that too.
> 
> ...


Mad looking Cali


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 22, 2017)

I've finally got the heat dialed in & the plants are starting to respond


----------



## calliandra (Dec 23, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mad looking Cali


yeah mad as a hatter, as always 
What's going on in your growroom at the mo?

Here's an update of mine
The NLH
has gotten uppotted to 56L fabric pot - which had to be supplemented with pretty shitty soil she reacted to with an overnight show of calmag spots on her leaves (stopped spreading after I fed her as far as I could see though).

Then the lights fell on her, breaking off two of her strongest branches, one of which didn't recover.
So here she is on the winter solstice (day 73 of her life, sheez I'd be harvesting in a few if it were an auto LOL)
 
just letting her stabilize a bit more before I send her into flower, may defoliate a bit beforehand too.


And the Mephisto Cosmic Queen on day 18 today. 
If I don't fuck her up, this one's looking to become an amazing bush
 

And it would seem that @TheStickMan has gotten grown into his plant lol
He really needs to get on here to do an update! 

Cheers and happy holidays y'all!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 23, 2017)

this is candyland 23 days in the tent using the 1-part dry nutrient @1 gram per gallon I've been steady backing off the calmag this is gonna be 1 of my keeper strains I like the color & hoping the purpling carries over into the finished product


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 23, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> This is My Christmas gift.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061290 View attachment 4061291 View attachment 4061292 View attachment 4061293 View attachment 4061294


Damn theres some weight on that lass! What strain is she, and what lights she under?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 23, 2017)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mad looking Cali


A very welcome return!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 23, 2017)

calliandra said:


> yeah mad as a hatter, as always
> What's going on in your growroom at the mo?
> 
> Here's an update of mine
> ...


I’m back, will post an update in a bit!
She’s looking good despite you bashing her about with the light lol 
And you say THE Cosmic Queen? There was two?!! Don’t say you’ve killed one off? Not Ms Whoozy!!!! lol 
It seems the conundrum may be solved, only had a quick look but the couple of tops I looked at were pretty much fully cloudy, and even spotted 1 or 2 amber tricomes across the masses. So I might chop the top buds next week and lower the light and leave the lower bud sites a bit longer. See what happens


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 4062219 View attachment 4062221 View attachment 4062223 View attachment 4062224 View attachment 4062225 this is candyland 23 days in the tent using the 1-part dry nutrient @1 gram per gallon I've been steady backing off the calmag this is gonna be 1 of my keeper strains I like the color & hoping the purpling carries over into the finished product


She’s looking well mate, glad she’s recovered after getting wasted on the whisky fumes! Whats the genetics of the Candyland? And are those new nutes you are using?


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 23, 2017)

It was the blackjack that was giving me problems this is a picture of her & this is the nutrient I'm using on the candyland it's kind of an experiment & so far it's working out good the genetics of candyland is Girl Scout platinum cookies crossed with granddaddy purple


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 23, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> It was the blackjack that was giving me problems this is a picture of her & this is the nutrient I'm using on the candyland it's kind of an experiment & so far it's working out good the genetics of candyland is Girl Scout platinum cookies crossed with granddaddy purple View attachment 4062279View attachment 4062280


She seems to have bounced back mate but still looking a little sad. And I’ve heard good stuff about the Mega Crop. 
And sounds like some nice genetics!
Speaking of Grand Daddy Purple....


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 23, 2017)

Grand Daddy Purple, 63 days 12/12. Around 49 days since she started flowering. Purping up in places.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 23, 2017)

She did have a lot of yellow fan leaves which I removed, not sure whether it was down to old age or a deficiency. Everything looked normal enough.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 23, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> She did have a lot of yellow fan leaves which I removed, not sure whether it was down to old age or a deficiency. Everything looked normal enough.


I got quite a bit of yellow leaves in the cob tent last round but all came out well your grandaddy purp looks top notch my blackjack does not like the cold & is a bit fickle to grow but once dialed in is pretty well rounded


----------



## calliandra (Dec 23, 2017)

Ah Stick, thank you! I had imagined she'd fatten up, but of course I was nowhere near in my imagination 
Wowee! What fat buds! lol they look like they could be used to knock someone out - used as clubs haha
You know that knubbly look the buds get when they're fattened up and ready to go? I see that there 
Staggered harvest sounds good too - there seems to be a sea of budness underneath!
great grow! Congrats!!

And no, I didn't kill MzWoozy, I couldn't, as always 
In fact, she just got planted into a 15L pot after deciding to resume growing. But she's tiny (her wingspan's about 15cm while the undisturbed plant's is at over 30) and seeing both plants showed pistils yesterday, that isn't going to change any more einther. So she's just growing on the side as a curiosity now 

Cheers!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 24, 2017)

calliandra said:


> yeah mad as a hatter, as always
> What's going on in your growroom at the mo?
> 
> Here's an update of mine
> ...


Looks good Cali. Happy Xmas to you as well how have you been ?


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 24, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 4062219 View attachment 4062221 View attachment 4062223 View attachment 4062224 View attachment 4062225 this is candyland 23 days in the tent using the 1-part dry nutrient @1 gram per gallon I've been steady backing off the calmag this is gonna be 1 of my keeper strains I like the color & hoping the purpling carries over into the finished product


Mmmm...

Purpling


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 24, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Damn theres some weight on that lass! What strain is she, and what lights she under?


Smiles all around on this grow.
They are all still the Early Vixen from Cropking seeds.
I knew this question would come up as I have been growing with the CMH as well there was a 400W HPS in here before.
I have managed to install My 1000W light into this grow box LOL
I have it set to 600W.
Temp is staying below 82F up top by the lights 68F by the res.. The boxes draw air from down by the ground and pulled through a 115 CFM fan to exhaust into the main room that has two boxes one has a CMH on for 12 hours and keeps the night temps. at about 65F. No plants right now in there. The area the two boxes are in is exhausted by a 115-300 CFM fan (currently on 115) that pushes into a large carbon filter then out into our house. We have a fireplace and it makes it really dry in here so, the gal. of humidity a day helps. Fresh air comes in from outside (it is in the low 30's now) and the whole room is back pressured into the grow area so no smell in our house and they are smelly like a sawmill.

Chears


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 24, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!


   A very merry Christmas to you & yours stickman this is turning into a good holiday not in a material sense just all the little stuff that makes the big picture peace on earth goodwill towards mankind & I'll have another beer thank you ....


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 24, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Merry Christmas all.


Merry Christmas!


----------



## mattyblade1 (Dec 26, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Grand Daddy Purple, 63 days 12/12. Around 49 days since she started flowering. Purping up in places. View attachment 4062288 View attachment 4062289 View attachment 4062290 View attachment 4062291 View attachment 4062292 View attachment 4062293 View attachment 4062294 View attachment 4062295 View attachment 4062296


Ohhh. I’m wet.. She looks a treat my man. What’s your expectation on weight?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 26, 2017)

yeah merry Christmas everybody! 



mattyblade1 said:


> Ohhh. I’m wet.. She looks a treat my man. What’s your expectation on weight?


uh, 'bout a ton?!?! LOL


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 26, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 4062955 View attachment 4062956 View attachment 4062957 A very merry Christmas to you & yours stickman this is turning into a good holiday not in a material sense just all the little stuff that makes the big picture peace on earth goodwill towards mankind & I'll have another beer thank you ....


Great photos Herk! Glad you had a good day!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 26, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Smiles all around on this grow.
> They are all still the Early Vixen from Cropking seeds.
> I knew this question would come up as I have been growing with the CMH as well there was a 400W HPS in here before.
> I have managed to install My 1000W light into this grow box LOL
> ...


Sounds good to me! Certainly much better penetration with the HPS. I’ve found that the sweet spot for the CMH is a lot smaller, the lower budsites just don’t seem to get enough. But she is a tall lanky plant. So a SCROG would be perfect for the CMH, plenty of colas with nothing below the net. Thats my plan for next time!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 26, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Ah Stick, thank you! I had imagined she'd fatten up, but of course I was nowhere near in my imagination
> Wowee! What fat buds! lol they look like they could be used to knock someone out - used as clubs haha
> You know that knubbly look the buds get when they're fattened up and ready to go? I see that there
> Staggered harvest sounds good too - there seems to be a sea of budness underneath!
> ...


Thanking you! And yeah there are certain people I would love to whack round the head with them lol
So glad you didn’t kill her off!! She might surprise you yet!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 26, 2017)

calliandra said:


> yeah merry Christmas everybody!
> 
> 
> uh, 'bout a ton?!?! LOL


Hahaha I wish!!!!



mattyblade1 said:


> Ohhh. I’m wet.. She looks a treat my man. What’s your expectation on weight?


Cheers pal! I reckon at least 12oz, max probably 14oz which I will happily take!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 26, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Hahaha I wish!!!!
> 
> 
> Cheers pal! I reckon at least 12oz, max probably 14oz which I will happily take!


what's next on the horizon?


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 27, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> what's next on the horizon?


Not sure yet mate, i’ve plenty of seeds to choose from, might try the Blue Dream again seen as I made a bollock of it last time lol 
Off top of my head i’ve got
Arjans Haze #3
Blue Dream
Black D.O.G
Bubba Kush
Blue Cheese
Critical 2.0
Durban Poison
Frisian Dew
Golden Lemons
Hollands Hope 
Hash Bomb 
LA Confidential 
OG Kush
Strawberry Amnesia 
The Widow 
White Widow 

And loads of different Auto seeds as well


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 27, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Not sure yet mate, i’ve plenty of seeds to choose from, might try the Blue Dream again seen as I made a bollock of it last time lol
> Off top of my head i’ve got
> Arjans Haze #3
> Blue Dream
> ...


Wow, you have My Christmas wish list I was looking for that.


----------



## newguy123 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey @TheStickMan 

What is your average yield with your 315 cmh?

I am considering buying one


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 27, 2017)

newguy123 said:


> Hey @TheStickMan
> 
> What is your average yield with your 315 cmh?
> 
> I am considering buying one


This will be my first complete grow! Done 2 before with it and lost them both to root rot. First one was Critical 2.0, chopped early around week 6, that was 11 ounce.
Second was Blue Dream, can’t even remember how far that got, I just pulled the plug and binned it. I’m sure @THCBrain said he was averaging around 15 ounce. 
What light are you using now? It’s a fantastic replacement for a 400w HPS.
The difference in quality is outstanding as well. 
I’d definitely recommend one.


----------



## newguy123 (Dec 27, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> This will be my first complete grow! Done 2 before with it and lost them both to root rot. First one was Critical 2.0, chopped early around week 6, that was 11 ounce.
> Second was Blue Dream, can’t even remember how far that got, I just pulled the plug and binned it. I’m sure @THCBrain said he was averaging around 15 ounce.
> What light are you using now? It’s a fantastic replacement for a 400w HPS.
> The difference in quality is outstanding as well.
> I’d definitely recommend one.


I am using 600 HID and looking for some good efficiency lights. 

If you have problems with root rot, I would recommend using 'great white'. I used it while having temps around 29C and didn't change res in dwc. No root rot was seen.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 27, 2017)

newguy123 said:


> I am using 600 HID and looking for some good efficiency lights.
> 
> If you have problems with root rot, I would recommend using 'great white'. I used it while having temps around 29C and didn't change res in dwc. No root rot was seen.


Yeah I’m using a similar product called Microbial. Fantastic so far. My reservoir temps have always been low. And it sounds weird but it always happened in the same bucket I used, even after blitzing it with bleach, may just be a complete coincidence. Oh well. 
With a 600 i’d be expecting probably 20 to 24oz. I don’t think a 315w can yield that much, I reckon a pound is easily achievable with the right method, conditions and strain. My goal is to get half a kilo with the 315w, but I need to get everything dialled in.
So seen as you are running a 600 anyways, i’d get two 315s for just 30w extra power consumption, you could easily get over 30oz


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 27, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Wow, you have My Christmas wish list I was looking for that.


Which ones take your fancy the most pal? 
It’s either Blue Dream, Black D.O.G or Strawberry Amnesia for me


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 27, 2017)

crazy as it sounds I've always wanted to try Durban poison


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 28, 2017)

average around 15, not everytime strain dependent of course i currently have 1 chocolate kush and a lsd cut in flower with the 315w cmh been debating going and grabbing another one, maybe that will cure the low temps this winter...? but for £220-£250 per light whats that 2 oz n its paid 3 oz and its paid plus electric, its a no brainer for me. sad to hear you got root rot stick man, i got my shit half inched 3 days before chop.


----------



## Smellbud-King (Dec 28, 2017)

Am new to rollitup, and trying to get more things useful on growing mmj


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 28, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> average around 15, not everytime strain dependent of course i currently have 1 chocolate kush and a lsd cut in flower with the 315w cmh been debating going and grabbing another one, maybe that will cure the low temps this winter...? but for £220-£250 per light whats that 2 oz n its paid 3 oz and its paid plus electric, its a no brainer for me. sad to hear you got root rot stick man, i got my shit half inched 3 days before chop.


Hows the LSD doing, your Chocolate Kush looked wicked, makes me wanna grow it. And yeah they seem a bit expensive but like you say they pay for themselves straight away. 
The root rot was ages ago, I havent grown for ages, this is first one for about a year I think, alls going well on this grow thank fuck! 
And 3 days before chop? Sounds dodgy to me! Same happened to me mate a couple of years ago, he was growing with someone, was pretty obvious who took it. The fucking rat.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 28, 2017)

Smellbud-King said:


> Am new to rollitup, and trying to get more things useful on growing mmj


Good luck!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 28, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> crazy as it sounds I've always wanted to try Durban poison


I didn’t like it mate, but then again I did it in soil which I am absolutely useless at lol and it was full of seeds


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 28, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> I didn’t like it mate, but then again I did it in soil which I am absolutely useless at lol and it was full of seeds


I've never seen , smoked or smelled it lol just kinda liked the name well that leaves strawberry amnesia lol...


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 28, 2017)

Herk it's a high Sativa stain so...
Long flower time.
Might be right up your alley.


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 29, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Hows the LSD doing, your Chocolate Kush looked wicked, makes me wanna grow it. And yeah they seem a bit expensive but like you say they pay for themselves straight away.
> The root rot was ages ago, I havent grown for ages, this is first one for about a year I think, alls going well on this grow thank fuck!
> And 3 days before chop? Sounds dodgy to me! Same happened to me mate a couple of years ago, he was growing with someone, was pretty obvious who took it. The fucking rat.


i got a vigorous lsd cut, likes heavy feed, and the 315. ill try get a picture today to show you, im just letting mine flower, not going over board with it id be happy with an oz of trippy buds. the choco kush is around 5x larger than the lsd i planned a 1 plant run but got over crowded in the veg tent, so threw the lsd in to make room


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 29, 2017)

Looking good @TheStickMan I'll be tagging along again been very busy recently


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 29, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> And 3 days before chop? Sounds dodgy to me! Same happened to me mate a couple of years ago, he was growing with someone, was pretty obvious who took it. The fucking rat.


i know who had away with it, their just way to spineless to admit it. i know plenty ways to skin cats, he cant grow anyway glad i didnt teach him just went in and did it for him. shall not make that mistake again.


----------



## Smellbud-King (Dec 29, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Good luck!


Thanks mate


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 29, 2017)

think ive been overwatering a little bit. i fimmed it not long before i flipped it. heres a comparison to the chocolate kush.


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 29, 2017)

RQS Special Kush. been rehomed this morning to fellow grower, dont have to put anything in but ill get a 50% return when done.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 29, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> I've never seen , smoked or smelled it lol just kinda liked the name well that leaves strawberry amnesia lol...


I remember being 17, just finished work and passed a Head Shop, so called in to get some Rizla and just general look around at all the bongs and that lol 
And was talking to the guy behind the counter about growing and stuff and he gave me some leaflets. So I was looking through em on the bus home, one was a Seedsman seeds leaflet and I was drawn straight to the Durban Poison, was fascinated by it lol so I always wanted to grow it


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 29, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> i know who had away with it, their just way to spineless to admit it. i know plenty ways to skin cats, he cant grow anyway glad i didnt teach him just went in and did it for him. shall not make that mistake again.


Bang same scenario as me mate, he was growing at that lads place, he did all the work, the lad didn’t have a clue how to grow, just smoked the stuff. Couldn’t prove it was him, so he went in after and just took all his lights and equipment out


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 29, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> View attachment 4064851
> think ive been overwatering a little bit. i fimmed it not long before i flipped it. heres a comparison to the chocolate kush.
> View attachment 4064852


Nice bushes!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 29, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> RQS Special Kush.View attachment 4064853 been rehomed this morning to fellow grower, dont have to put anything in but ill get a 50% return when done.


How the hell did you move that beast lol imagine walking down road with that. Haha
And seems like a fair deal!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Looking good @TheStickMan I'll be tagging along again been very busy recently


Thank you! How’s your grows doing? I’ll have to pop over and a have a look. It’s not often I get chance to leave this thread and go lurking through the forums lol


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 29, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> How the hell did you move that beast lol imagine walking down road with that. Haha
> And seems like a fair deal!


2 bin bags top n bottom n walk out to a van. looked like a helium ballon in a black bag with a hard bottom lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 29, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Thank you! How’s your grows doing? I’ll have to pop over and a have a look. It’s not often I get chance to leave this thread and go lurking through the forums lol


I hear you on that one I'm hanging in there just finished re doing my light setup and what not things are starting to rock and roll


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 29, 2017)

Still fighting cold temps as I fill my screen in one tent & the candyland is gonna trail about a month behind I'm fixing to dig my waterfarms out for at least one tent


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 29, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Still fighting cold temps as I fill my screen in one tent & the candyland is gonna trail about a month behind I'm fixing to dig my waterfarms out for at least one tentView attachment 4064960View attachment 4064961


could you fit a oil filled radiator with thermostat? or those clip on tube greenhouse heater bars? just a suggestion? i cant run in my usual spot until our temps get into double figures for more than 8 hours a day.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 29, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> 2 bin bags top n bottom n walk out to a van. looked like a helium ballon in a black bag with a hard bottom lol


Hahahaha! Fucking quality


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 29, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> Still fighting cold temps as I fill my screen in one tent & the candyland is gonna trail about a month behind I'm fixing to dig my waterfarms out for at least one tentView attachment 4064960View attachment 4064961


Looking good Herk! Have you still got a journal on here? I took a step over into OG today and found you, everything seems to be going great! Not made an account yet, and not sure if I will yet. I like it here and don’t have the time to post here at times, let alone another site!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 29, 2017)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I hear you on that one I'm hanging in there just finished re doing my light setup and what not things are starting to rock and roll


What are you using now?!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 29, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> What are you using now?!


I went with all COB's the single engine units from Cobshop.Net you should come over to the thread and have a look. I also am NOT doing no till for the first time in a LONG time. Just back to the nutes I do like from what I have used before and trying straight pro-mix with rice hulls for extra aeration and so far so good. Loving the lights and cut my power use for lights by like 50% it's a big deal lol.......


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 29, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> Looking good Herk! Have you still got a journal on here? I took a step over into OG today and found you, everything seems to be going great! Not made an account yet, and not sure if I will yet. I like it here and don’t have the time to post here at times, let alone another site!


I have a journal called " I try greenleaf nutrients " & another called BLACKJACK one light one plant I have trouble linking them into my signature I post on og but have a hard time navigating around most of my stuff is here but have made a few friends there


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 29, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> could you fit a oil filled radiator with thermostat? or those clip on tube greenhouse heater bars? just a suggestion? i cant run in my usual spot until our temps get into double figures for more than 8 hours a day.


I have heaters in each tent with thermostat controls it's just been cold lol...


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 30, 2017)

all of the main tops were ready/ish. Should have probably let them go another week, but due to time issues I couldn’t. So I’ve chopped and trimmed them all.
I’ve left all of the lower budisites that clearly aren’t ready, and will lower the light in the morning, I might leave them and let them go another couple of weeks. And chop the lot when I get back. She was a lanky girl and theres plenty underneath that hasn’t seen much light, so hopefully they will beef up a bit, if not off to the hash pile they go!
There looks like a fair weight from the tops alone, so i’m pretty happy with this one!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 30, 2017)

If i’d have SCROG’ed her then the whole lot would be ready now, but she stretched like mad in transition. So the top 10 inches are perfect, but anything below is way behind, I don’t think that would have been a problem with a HPS. The CMH is absolutely fantastic but the sweet spot is a lot tighter than a HPS (or just could be the canopy was blocking the light)
I accidentally supercropped my favouite top 2 weeks after switch, and that branch is just beautiful so I will definitely be using that technique in future. 
Once again I’ve learnt massively from this grow, so many things that I will take into the next grow. 
I fucking love this hobby, and love sharing it with you all. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 30, 2017)

TheStickMan said:


> View attachment 4065418


WOW. So beautiful!
Sounds like it was a good thing you went for a staggered harvest for more than one reason!
So are you saying the CMH light penetration is shallower than HPS?! Or is this one just such a monster 
In any case, sounds like it won't be a problem to leave the lower bush to ripen while you're gone 
Cheers on the last day of the year!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 31, 2017)

calliandra said:


> WOW. So beautiful!
> Sounds like it was a good thing you went for a staggered harvest for more than one reason!
> So are you saying the CMH light penetration is shallower than HPS?! Or is this one just such a monster
> In any case, sounds like it won't be a problem to leave the lower bush to ripen while you're gone
> Cheers on the last day of the year!


Cheers! Yeah I think i’ve probably made the best decision under the circumstances, it allows me to dry and keep an eye on the chopped tops over the next 10 days, and let the rest catch up while I’m away, and if they over ripen, so what lol 
Yeah it just doesn’t seem to penetrate as far down as a HPS. But then again it just could be that she was so lanky with big spaces between the nodes. Those tops have definitely soaked up most of that energy lol just out of curiosity I weighed all of the tops yesterday (stems included, i’m hang drying them) and it weighed 1.5KG 
Honestly can’t wait for the next grow and get that net stringed up! 
How are the girls doing?


----------



## calliandra (Dec 31, 2017)

OhLOL @1.5kg! Yeah that in itself will be a full harvest's worth, the understory will just be a big bonus on top of all that 
This grow really does make up for all the woes of the last few!

As for my girls, they're A) alive and B) actually doing pretty well 
An over.view from 2 days ago


and yes the Cosmic Queen has grown since, day 26 from sprout, 28cm tall today:
  

I'm getting ready to partition off half the closet and send the NLH into flower tomorrow, day 84, at 12 full weeks of veg since sprout. She's smelling up the closet with sweet aromas and her tips look like that's what she wants to do too 
This morning:
  
her canopy is pretty much occupying the 75x75cm she'll have already.

Thing is, when I thought of curtain-like partitioning, I forgot about air circulation 
Or maybe I was just assuming air input on the left side of the closet from the house intake? 
Fact is, for all my overthinking, I didn't think that through enough 
So I'll be cutting flaps into the black-white foil I got as partitioning material, with the option of taping a computer fan into the resulting "window" to make sure air gets circulated into the partitioned off part...minimizing light leaking is going to be massively annoying! _Or_ I'll just pull the house intake ducting down and use that. Air humidity has been enormously on the rise with all that foliage and soil mass in there, and I've gone from adding 2L daily to the humidifier to not even knowing when I last had to fill it up. 
But I already know now that partitioning is not going to make me very happy and I'll try to minimize the need for it in the future!
Cheers!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 31, 2017)

happy new year stickman congratulations on a nice harvest & as always it's nice to take what you've learned into the next grow


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 31, 2017)

calliandra said:


> OhLOL @1.5kg! Yeah that in itself will be a full harvest's worth, the understory will just be a big bonus on top of all that
> This grow really does make up for all the woes of the last few!
> 
> As for my girls, they're A) alive and B) actually doing pretty well
> ...



Wow- those are looking big n happy! They're most definitely going to explode when ya flip! Defoliation, here we come! 

Also, for the venting, I've found that surface-mounting some of that round ducting over your fan on one side, and bending a 90° turn or two pretty much completely blocks all light from getting through the partition perforation (is that a thing?) without affecting flow rates very much... Happy New Year!!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 31, 2017)

calliandra said:


> OhLOL @1.5kg! Yeah that in itself will be a full harvest's worth, the understory will just be a big bonus on top of all that
> This grow really does make up for all the woes of the last few!
> 
> As for my girls, they're A) alive and B) actually doing pretty well
> ...


I’m too drunk to reply to that, its too much to take in at once lol i’ll reply in the morning when and if I’m sober!
Happy New Year to you and thank you for always being around!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 31, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> happy new year stickman congratulations on a nice harvest & as always it's nice to take what you've learned into the next grow


Happy New Year to you Herk mate, thank you for your input and for sticking around!


----------



## THCBrain (Dec 31, 2017)

happy new year all have a good one.


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year to everybody!
I wish you all the best!!! 
Stay happy, grow some lovely bud and just keep on keeping on!


----------



## TheStickMan (Dec 31, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> happy new year all have a good one.


Happy New Year pal!


----------



## calliandra (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year!!
Hope it's a good one for us all!!!



ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Wow- those are looking big n happy! They're most definitely going to explode when ya flip! Defoliation, here we come!
> 
> Also, for the venting, I've found that surface-mounting some of that round ducting over your fan on one side, and bending a 90° turn or two pretty much completely blocks all light from getting through the partition perforation (is that a thing?) without affecting flow rates very much... Happy New Year!!!


great idea! I'll definitely do that, I almost started constructing something like that from the foil lol

Also, I realized it's probably worst when lights are _on _-- but when lights are on, I don't _need _to have the "curtain" closed 



TheStickMan said:


> I’m too drunk to reply to that, its too much to take in at once lol i’ll reply in the morning when and if I’m sober!
> Happy New Year to you and thank you for always being around!


Ohlol good celebratings - and recovies - over there with you! 
and not to worry, I'll continue to be around in 2018! 

Cheers!


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year man, everything is looking good


----------



## Smellbud-King (Jan 2, 2018)

THCBrain said:


> RQS Special Kush.View attachment 4064853 been rehomed this morning to fellow grower, dont have to put anything in but ill get a 50% return when done.


that's great!


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 2, 2018)

2nd 315w purchased this morning will add it into the 1.0 metre tent which is currently on flower. need to wait while lights on to add it in. so that will be 630w should improve things a little more.


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 8, 2018)

3x3 x2 315w cmh getting a thermal image camera later this week so ill be able to see what heat each bulb kicks out.


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 8, 2018)

after these are done im going to try the 315 with a normal euro shade, i think the white panels on each end block alot of light, unless anyone else here has already tried it??


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 8, 2018)

Guaranteed those white ends absorb more photons than the high reflectivity Al sides...... Whether it's significant or not, there's only one (or two) ways to find out!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 10, 2018)

THCBrain said:


> View attachment 4069842 View attachment 4069843
> 3x3 x2 315w cmh getting a thermal image camera later this week so ill be able to see what heat each bulb kicks out.


I keep trying to focus on the lights, but the plants are so distracting 
looking nice in there!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 10, 2018)

hey stickman I think I've got everything sorted out after a rocky start


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 11, 2018)

calliandra said:


> I keep trying to focus on the lights, but the plants are so distracting
> looking nice in there!


got a zinc def going on with both plants have tried sorting the ph but nothing changes, my guess is a poor run ive had better. cant wait to get this one done so i can run the chocolate kush and northern lights from seed.


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 12, 2018)

any ideas?? i thought zinc. nute burn light burn??


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

Good side view of plants are required for diagnosing


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Good side view of plants are required for diagnosing


look above a few posts if theyre no good al get some more


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 12, 2018)

hey stickman I know you've been busy but I'm guessing by now things are about dry & you'll be surfacing soon I'm gonna flip this Monday & the smaller one about a month later


----------



## calliandra (Jan 12, 2018)

THCBrain said:


> got a zinc def going on with both plants have tried sorting the ph but nothing changes, my guess is a poor run ive had better. cant wait to get this one done so i can run the chocolate kush and northern lights from seed.





THCBrain said:


> View attachment 4071716 View attachment 4071717
> any ideas?? i thought zinc. nute burn light burn??


ah dang, now you mention it I see it on the first pix too  I was putting that down to the way the cam picked up the lighting.
They're quite chlorotic too aren't they -are they more whitish than yellow? Not that I would then know any answers for you, sorry, just holdin' ya hand haha

I recently got a plant doing this
 (day 27 - symptoms kind of similar to yours?) 
(and after growing out of that, continuing to show all sorts of other wonky symptoms)
to turn around and become this
 (day 89)
by bubbling a handful of hay in water for 2 days and watering that in for a protozoan infusion. 
But I'm building a living soil there and knew it was missing the flagellates to really get that nutrient cycling going 

I know, that doesn't help. But tis the sum of my wisdom on nutrient imbalances 
cheers!


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 17, 2018)

i just chopped them down today cant be arsed with them anymore. had them turned off completely for 2 days, ive put my 3 babies from seed in that tent with only 1 315 cmh over them for now, their still showing the same symptoms as the ones i just chopped. got to be the water nothing else has changed, gonna have to buy another ph pen and endure that endless task of checking the ph... cantbearsed.co.uk


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 17, 2018)

@THCBrain I'm no expert, but looks like a combo of ph, nute burn, and maybe low rh? I'm diggin' my chocolate mint og, so i think you'll enjoy growing your choc strain: here's a sneak peak at week 6.5:


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 17, 2018)

Single 315w lec, and 100w of t5s


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 17, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> @THCBrain I'm no expert, but looks like a combo of ph, nute burn, and maybe low rh? I'm diggin' my chocolate mint og, so i think you'll enjoy growing your choc strain: here's a sneak peak at week 6.5:
> 
> View attachment 4074495 View attachment 4074497 View attachment 4074499


i have grown it out before that was the last cut from that seed, i have another one going from seed with 2x northern lights also from seed, was a bit gutting throwing it all away.


----------



## calliandra (Jan 17, 2018)

THCBrain said:


> i have grown it out before that was the last cut from that seed, i have another one going from seed with 2x northern lights also from seed, was a bit gutting throwing it all away.


ohman that really sounds gutting!
May the tides turn for you soon!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 18, 2018)

THCBrain said:


> i just chopped them down today cant be arsed with them anymore. had them turned off completely for 2 days, ive put my 3 babies from seed in that tent with only 1 315 cmh over them for now, their still showing the same symptoms as the ones i just chopped. got to be the water nothing else has changed, gonna have to buy another ph pen and endure that endless task of checking the ph... cantbearsed.co.uk


Wait whaaaa!? You chopped those girls down during the (i think) stretch!? What was going on other than that nute burn/deficiency? It didn't look THAT bad in your jan 8th posted photo?? Sorry to hear the troubles...


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 19, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman I know you've been busy but I'm guessing by now things are about dry & you'll be surfacing soon I'm gonna flip this Monday & the smaller one about a month later View attachment 4071935View attachment 4071936


I’m back mate. Everything is looking great your end! 
The yields looking a little disappointing, maybe 9 or 10 ounce of solid buds that are already trimmed and dried, and then probably a couple of ounce left on the plant that I just switched the light off and left to die before I went away lol 
Theres still a few decent buds left on the plant so will harvest those and then just not bother with the rest just strip it and chuck it on the hash pile. 
I’ll get a proper weight tomorrow on the dried and trimmed stuff


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 19, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> I’m back mate. Everything is looking great your end!
> The yields looking a little disappointing, maybe 9 or 10 ounce of solid buds that are already trimmed and dried, and then probably a couple of ounce left on the plant that I just switched the light off and left to die before I went away lol
> Theres still a few decent buds left on the plant so will harvest those and then just not bother with the rest just strip it and chuck it on the hash pile.
> I’ll get a proper weight tomorrow on the dried and trimmed stuff


better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick lol.. but I know it's not what you're used to


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 19, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick lol.. but I know it's not what you're used to


Indeed mate, its not to be sniffed at! So curiosity got the better of me, and have just weighed it. 301grams, that extra gram has really annoyed me lol so thats closer to 11oz. And then whatevers left on the plant, so probably 12/13 ounce altogether. So yeah i’m pleased with it to say she was a lanky plant. 
Fingers crossed I have the time next grow to train her properly and have a nice even canopy . 
Gonna pop a seed tomorrow, either Blue Dream, Critical 2.0, Black D.O.G or Strawberry Amnesia


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 19, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> Indeed mate, its not to be sniffed at! So curiosity got the better of me, and have just weighed it. 301grams, that extra gram has really annoyed me lol so thats closer to 11oz. And then whatevers left on the plant, so probably 12/13 ounce altogether. So yeah i’m pleased with it to say she was a lanky plant.
> Fingers crossed I have the time next grow to train her properly and have a nice even canopy .
> Gonna pop a seed tomorrow, either Blue Dream, Critical 2.0, Black D.O.G or Strawberry Amnesia


I've got clones going for my next round I flipped the blackjack last Saturday


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 19, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> I've got clones going for my next round I flipped the blackjack last Saturday View attachment 4075684View attachment 4075685





horribleherk said:


> I've got clones going for my next round I flipped the blackjack last Saturday View attachment 4075684View attachment 4075685


She looks a belter mate, those new nutes working wonders?


----------



## calliandra (Jan 20, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> Indeed mate, its not to be sniffed at! So curiosity got the better of me, and have just weighed it. 301grams, that extra gram has really annoyed me lol so thats closer to 11oz. And then whatevers left on the plant, so probably 12/13 ounce altogether. So yeah i’m pleased with it to say she was a lanky plant.
> Fingers crossed I have the time next grow to train her properly and have a nice even canopy .
> Gonna pop a seed tomorrow, either Blue Dream, Critical 2.0, Black D.O.G or Strawberry Amnesia


Heya Stick! Welcome back!
Looking forward to what you decide on!!


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 20, 2018)

calliandra said:


> Heya Stick! Welcome back!
> Looking forward to what you decide on!!


Hey up! It’s good to be back! How’s things?


----------



## calliandra (Jan 20, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> Hey up! It’s good to be back! How’s things?


crazy as always! 
But all in all, all's well LOL
How was your trip?!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 20, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> She looks a belter mate, those new nutes working wonders?


So far the new nutes work good are both cheaper & easier to use & because I only have to mix the single ingredient nutrients & calmag there is less chance of screwing something up here is a pic of my candyland that is about a month away from flip I'm not sure if she is gonna be a keeper or not


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 20, 2018)

calliandra said:


> crazy as always!
> But all in all, all's well LOL
> How was your trip?!


Hows the girls doing? It was amazing thank you! I’ve sent you some pics! 
Haven’t got round to popping a bean today, been too busy, will do in the next few days


----------



## calliandra (Jan 21, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> Hows the girls doing? It was amazing thank you! I’ve sent you some pics!
> Haven’t got round to popping a bean today, been too busy, will do in the next few days


Ah the girls, are doing well in spite of me 
They all got a rather radical defoliation, which finally stopped them growing, hoping they put as much vital effort into making some flowers now!
 the cosmic queens, day 46
 main tip on the big plant (which I've begun calling Sissi)
 and MzWoozy seems to be a bit different pheno, I doubt just a different soil/pot would make such a big difference. Liking her aromas, which are sweet and grapey, more than Sissi's, who's smelling of subway station?  for the moment! I do hope she grows out of that lol

I imagine this is a strain that would be amazing in DWC too - definitely needs topping and a training! I just let her grow more or less au natural this round because I wanted to see what she does on her own, being a new strain! Possibly a great candidate for mainlining too -- her 2nd-node branches have become so fat that they're thicker than the main stem on the larger of the two!

The NLH still hasn't begun showing any significant amount of buds... I defoliated her too, to find how leggy she actually is and that I really did ruin her by forgetting about stretch... not expecting anything of her anymore, but will let her try and bloom under those dire conditions nonetheless.

Cheers!


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 21, 2018)

feel like a noob again need help i know i need a new ph pen n i need to ph my water more often as well. is this just ph fluctuations or is there more to it... top inch of coco is dry but pots still feel heavy,


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 21, 2018)

Burn? Are you using ph up or down? Tap water? Nutes?


----------



## calliandra (Jan 22, 2018)

THCBrain said:


> feel like a noob again need help i know i need a new ph pen n i need to ph my water more often as well. is this just ph fluctuations or is there more to it... top inch of coco is dry but pots still feel heavy, View attachment 4076605 View attachment 4076606


ok she looks like she's pulling nutes out of all the big fan leaves to grow rather lightish green new growth from inside.so it's bound to be _mobile_ nutes that are out of whack somehow... 
could there be waterlogging going on in the - was it straight coco?
good luck!!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 22, 2018)

Chop time on blue dream!  



Waiting till Saturday (day 63) for the chocolate mint:


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 23, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Burn? Are you using ph up or down? Tap water? Nutes?


i wasnt using anything, i ph'd my water yesterday it was above.7.4, i got it down to around 6.2 and gave them a light feed, tap water is shocking in my area through winter. nutes wise i habe changed back to vitalink hard water, its the only nutrient that i know helps. ive looked in this morning and they look better if you dont look at the fucked up leaves.


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 23, 2018)

calliandra said:


> could there be waterlogging going on in the - was it straight coco?
> good luck!!


 you could be right!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 23, 2018)

Yeah, let dry out a bit before next water


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 25, 2018)

Hey all- just canvassing a few threads that I've been in for a bit, to see what folks think this might be- deficiency? I picked up some dr repair micro nutes and mammoth p (iron), just in the advent it's a metals issue?? Select leaves only at this point. While i realize this clone is way overdue for transplanting (just taken care of that actually), i don't think that's the issue and not too worried, as i saw this on my last run on the same strain and wasn't a major issue.... it seems like some older growth has an almost iridescent dark blue color as a precursor...

More progressive /late stage:
 

More early/progressive stage:


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 25, 2018)

THCBrain said:


> feel like a noob again need help i know i need a new ph pen n i need to ph my water more often as well. is this just ph fluctuations or is there more to it... top inch of coco is dry but pots still feel heavy, View attachment 4076605 View attachment 4076606


what percentage of coco/perlite are you running ? you are running close to the same setup as I am except I'm running 12/L smart pots ( cloth) & doing only a single plant looks like your coco is staying too wet you can't see it in the pic but under that is a single hand watered (fed) pot & a drip catcher pan very similar to yours


----------



## calliandra (Jan 25, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Hey all- just canvassing a few threads that I've been in for a bit, to see what folks think this might be- deficiency? I picked up some dr repair micro nutes and mammoth p (iron), just in the advent it's a metals issue?? Select leaves only at this point. While i realize this clone is way overdue for transplanting (just taken care of that actually), i don't think that's the issue and not too worried, as i saw this on my last run on the same strain and wasn't a major issue.... it seems like some older growth has an almost iridescent dark blue color as a precursor...
> 
> More progressive /late stage:
> View attachment 4079252
> ...


That dark color ... reminds me of fungus or virus - and while I don't really know much about those yet, you mention previous grows of this strain having the same, and there _are _infections that get transferred between generations like that. I think that's why you have to renew potato "seed" every once in a while too.

So something more in that direction perhaps.
If it didn't impact the previous plant negatively I wouldn't try messing with it much..but it would be interesting to know what that actually is!
Cheers!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 25, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> what percentage of coco/perlite are you running ? you are running close to the same setup as I am except I'm running 12/L smart pots ( cloth) & doing only a single plant looks like your coco is staying too wet you can't see it in the pic but under that is a single hand watered (fed) pot & a drip catcher pan very similar to yoursView attachment 4079358


yer plant is looking great herk!!


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 26, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> what percentage of coco/perlite are you running ? you are running close to the same setup as I am except I'm running 12/L smart pots ( cloth) & doing only a single plant looks like your coco is staying too wet you can't see it in the pic but under that is a single hand watered (fed) pot & a drip catcher pan very similar to yoursView attachment 4079358


straight coco if i remember correctly though there maybe some perlite mixed in... for some reason all my plants end up in 25l pots these arent there yet lol, since feeding the hard water nutrients and ph-ing the water things have turned round for the better. ill get some pictures later.


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 28, 2018)

hey stickman things are looking up


----------



## THCBrain (Jan 29, 2018)

on the road to recovery!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 29, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> hey stickman things are looking up View attachment 4080761


That's one plant, herk?! What have you been feeding that thing? Wheaties? Canned spinach??


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 29, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> That's one plant, herk?! What have you been feeding that thing? Wheaties? Canned spinach??


that is one plant she is in 3 gal. smart pot , royal gold tupur & calmag/floranova bloom put her in the tent nov.29 I flipped Jan.13 she is jackherer x blackberry kush


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 29, 2018)

THCBrain said:


> on the road to recovery! View attachment 4081190 View attachment 4081191 View attachment 4081192


looking much improved


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 29, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> that is one plant she is in 3 gal. smart pot , royal gold tupur & calmag/floranova bloom put her in the tent nov.29 I flipped Jan.13 she is jackherer x blackberry kush


Excellent! So 6 week veg total, or just in that tent? I'll go back and check out the grow- i seem to recall the scrog you had started. Well done, looking forward to seeing this one flower!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 29, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> looking much improved


Okay, derp! Just clicked back a few pages and now recall your setup.. lol Sorry, been pretty busy, and just harvested so sampling along the way... 

That girl has come a long way in the last couple weeks!!


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 29, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Excellent! So 6 week veg total, or just in that tent? I'll go back and check out the grow- i seem to recall the scrog you had started. Well done, looking forward to seeing this one flower!


she had some time under a t-5 beforehand & that's gonna be my practice from now on


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 17, 2018)

Long time no speak everyone! Hope you are all well!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 17, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> Long time no speak everyone! Hope you are all well!


hi stickman everything is going well in both tents one is a month behind the other I have a clone of each vegging under the t-5s


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Feb 17, 2018)

@horribleherk Lookin good!!

I took your scrog idea, and ran with it- didn't have any 90° elbows to make it neat, but gorilla tape seems to be holding up for now also build a stable platform instead of random boards lol  have it height-adjustable, gonna flower 4 at a time over this bathtub... just about to flip!


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 17, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> @horribleherk Lookin good!!
> 
> I took your scrog idea, and ran with it- didn't have any 90° elbows to make it neat, but gorilla tape seems to be holding up for now also build a stable platform instead of random boards lol  have it height-adjustable, gonna flower 4 at a time over this bathtub... just about to flip! View attachment 4091285
> 
> ...


you're controlling your canopy & that's what it's all about the fancy Scrog doesn't do any better than the duct taped ones , I just have too much time on my hands lol....


----------



## THCBrain (Feb 18, 2018)

1st day of flower yesterday. looking loads better than before. havent trained as much as id like but im happy with them. chocolate kush (front) (rear) northern lights.


----------



## THCBrain (Feb 18, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> I just have too much time on my hands lol....


i wish i did! cant find enough hours in a week let alone a day lol


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 20, 2018)

THCBrain said:


> 1st day of flower yesterday. looking loads better than before. havent trained as much as id like but im happy with them. chocolate kush (front) (rear) northern lights.View attachment 4091692


Looks bang on pal


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 20, 2018)

THCBrain said:


> i wish i did! cant find enough hours in a week let alone a day lol


Tell me about it, i’ve still nothing in the tent!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 20, 2018)

@calliandra how are yours coming along now? Did you sort your conundrum out?!!!


----------



## THCBrain (Feb 21, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> Looks bang on pal


turned out the ph was out by a long shot,


----------



## calliandra (Feb 21, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> @calliandra how are yours coming along now? Did you sort your conundrum out?!!!


hey Stick! great to catch ya dropping by 
Looks like we should have _built _that mobile growspace for ya, not just talk about it 

I can't remember which conundrum I last was whining about... let's assume it's resolved? there's always refills haha
It's been such a crazy ride with too many plants in that closet, the more they grew, the higher the humidity went, slowing them down even more....
So yesterday (day 77 from sprout) I did a partial chop on the Cosmic Queen to the right


leaving the larf to ripen until my extra COBs (which I will need for flowering the NLH!) are finished building (middle of next week if the mail complies, just missing some thermal pads).
Then the Northern Lights #5 x Haze will get at least a bit more space.
And the 2nd CQ is getting another 2 weeks max., then chop no matter what. lol

Honestly, glad to see the last of them and FINALLY get out of this tight spot!
Current closet view.

Oh and the house intake duct has come back down too, so the closet actually is functioning as a bigass humidifier for the whole flat _as originally planned_ 

Hoping all's well with you beyond the time dilemma! 
Cheers!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Feb 26, 2018)

Buhbam!! Allllllmost ready to flip!


----------



## THCBrain (Feb 27, 2018)

have any of you guys grown more than 15 plants at one time? im feeling a little overwhelmed trying to keep them all around the same height, obviously genetics come into play more with so many, currently have them under 4 600's strain is purple bud. havent got any pictures of it yet cause it all looks a bit rushed (well it was)


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Feb 27, 2018)

@THCBrain This is my largest run with 6 ladies in 5&7gal smartpots... my guess is 15 is the same as 6, and that scrogging, LSTing, FIMing and deadheading/supercropping are all your best options for controlling height. My blue dreams would be 1m wide already if i hadn't FIMed/cropped and bent main shoots over and around (think spiral, not simply bending down/outward unless you have plenty of space and want to maximize canopy area).


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Feb 27, 2018)

calliandra said:


> hey Stick! great to catch ya dropping by
> Looks like we should have _built _that mobile growspace for ya, not just talk about it
> 
> I can't remember which conundrum I last was whining about... let's assume it's resolved? there's always refills haha
> ...


Looks like a Justin Timberlake concert in there


----------



## THCBrain (Feb 27, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> @THCBrain This is my largest run with 6 ladies in 5&7gal smartpots... my guess is 15 is the same as 6, and that scrogging, LSTing, FIMing and deadheading/supercropping are all your best options for controlling height. My blue dreams would be 1m wide already if i hadn't FIMed/cropped and bent main shoots over and around (think spiral, not simply bending down/outward unless you have plenty of space and want to maximize canopy area).


space is roughly 9ft wide 14ft long 7ft high there will be 19 in there come flip as one is being saved for the following run. i need to make sure theres enough room for the sitter to get around them, so scrog is not the way forward, been toying with getting some wire mesh and trying vertical with a couple of the lanky ones. i can add more lights if needed i originally planned 9 lights. my other question is rdwc i know @TheStickMan has good info on this. ive been looking into the alien 12 site rdwc and the iws 250L 12 site system, which is best alien or iws??


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 28, 2018)

calliandra said:


> hey Stick! great to catch ya dropping by
> Looks like we should have _built _that mobile growspace for ya, not just talk about it
> 
> I can't remember which conundrum I last was whining about... let's assume it's resolved? there's always refills haha
> ...


Jeesus its like a jungle in there! I’ve been away for so long! Lovely looking girls 
Ah the conundrum was light leaks when you divided the grow room! I see that you’ve sorted it!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 28, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Buhbam!! Allllllmost ready to flip!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097074


Nice work!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 28, 2018)

THCBrain said:


> space is roughly 9ft wide 14ft long 7ft high there will be 19 in there come flip as one is being saved for the following run. i need to make sure theres enough room for the sitter to get around them, so scrog is not the way forward, been toying with getting some wire mesh and trying vertical with a couple of the lanky ones. i can add more lights if needed i originally planned 9 lights. my other question is rdwc i know @TheStickMan has good info on this. ive been looking into the alien 12 site rdwc and the iws 250L 12 site system, which is best alien or iws??


Its not summat I know much about pal if i’m honest, but have lately been looking into a new ststem called The Green Man System, it looks the dogs bollocks 

https://www.greenairuk.com/green-man-system


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 28, 2018)

I've got one finishing up in a few weeks & the other getting started


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 1, 2018)

beginning of week 3 i know some count from flip, but im starting my count from today. 1 x northern lights (left) 1 x chocolate kush (right) 1 x 315cmh.


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 1, 2018)

my pooch 1st time in real snow! she went crackers!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 1, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> I've got one finishing up in a few weeks & the other getting started View attachment 4098223View attachment 4098224


Superb Herk


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 1, 2018)

THCBrain said:


> beginning of week 3 i know some count from flip, but im starting my count from today. 1 x northern lights (left) 1 x chocolate kush (right) 1 x 315cmh. View attachment 4098277


Great recovery on those lasses, they look mint!


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 1, 2018)

THCBrain said:


> my pooch 1st time in real snow! she went crackers!View attachment 4098282


Aww she’s lovely mate!
I’ve been off work cos of the snow so finally had some time to sort things out, so popped a Blue Dream seed


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 1, 2018)

I've been eyeing some blue dream crosses lately I think you've made a good choice, I have a keeper strain for 1 of my tents & im working on finding a second one


----------



## TheStickMan (Mar 1, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> I've been eyeing some blue dream crosses lately I think you've made a good choice, I have a keeper strain for 1 of my tents & im working on finding a second one


She definitely looks a keeper mate. 
The last time I tried Blue Dream she was quality, but then got root rot, fingers crossed this time! I’m definitely stringing the net up as well this tine, need to get the drill out and make bigger holes to thread through, I got pissed off the last time I made the net. Should make it easier


----------



## calliandra (Mar 1, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> Aww she’s lovely mate!
> I’ve been off work cos of the snow so finally had some time to sort things out, so popped a Blue Dream seed


wooohooo!!!!


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 2, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> Great recovery on those lasses, they look mint!


thanks mate,


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 5, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/686053/Cannabis-weed-attic-roof-snow-free-police-raid-Yorkshire/amp he should of been running 315's or LED. pure unlucky! but stupid as well.


----------



## THCBrain (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## calliandra (Mar 8, 2018)

THCBrain said:


> View attachment 4102159 View attachment 4102160


crazy beautiful!


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 16, 2018)

And I'm backkkkkkkk
Hope everyone has been good and grown amazing plants
My life turned upside down and I had to pack my whole grow away for awhile. It's about time I can start back up again here, I've been dieing to grow a plant for ages now!

Pretty set on wanting to run Critical + 2.0, just deciding on my second strain. I had been running Mephisto's Autos nonstop before I had stopped, loved them all but I miss that nuggety solid fatness of a good indica leaning photoperiod, so I really wanna get me some solid ass photo buds here. Then I'll be back to a Mephisto run =D

Here's what I got in stock, currently thinking of running Bubble Bomb as the 2nd strain. Critical is supposed to be a pretty big girl so I want something not as big since i'm only working in a 3footx3foot tent scrogged:
G13 Labs Seeds Pineapple Express
Bomb Seeds THC Bomb
Bomb Seeds Big Bomb
Bomb Seeds Atomic Bomb
Bomb Seeds Kush Bomb
Bomb Seeds Bubble Bomb
Bomb Seeds Hash Bomb
Bomb Seeds Edam Bomb AKA Cheese Bomb
Bomb Seeds Cherry Bomb
DNA Genetics Seeds Golden Lemons
G13 Labs Seeds Skunk #1
G13 Labs Seeds C99 - 5 seeds
Dutch Passion Seeds Glueberry O.G.


----------



## SunPlix CMH (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Anon Emaus (May 16, 2018)

SunPlix CMH said:


> View attachment 4136831


That's straight spamming man


----------



## SunPlix CMH (May 16, 2018)

Day 15 of flower.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2018)

Anon Emaus said:


> That's straight spamming man


He pays the site to advertise.
It's called promoting a product the right way.


----------



## SunPlix CMH (May 16, 2018)

Day 21 of flower


----------



## OldMedUser (May 16, 2018)

I don't like hood and ballast combos myself. Just extra weight for my light rail to have to move around and wear it out faster. My open reflector with a bulb in it likely weighs about 3 pounds.

Wouldn't mind getting some 400W GE CMH bulbs for my 3 magnetic ballasts tho once my Hortilux Super HPS bulbs need replacing.


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 16, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He pays the site to advertise.
> It's called promoting a product the right way.


My idea of the right way isn’t randomly posting an ad in the middle of a thread. I took that as spam, however you decide whats spam or not so i guess it’s not. All good


----------



## pinner420 (May 16, 2018)

Anon Emaus said:


> My idea of the right way isn’t randomly posting an ad in the middle of a thread. I took that as spam, however you decide whats spam or not so i guess it’s not. All good


No lube spamming... lol...


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 17, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> No lube spamming... lol...


Hahaha sliding in raw


----------



## calliandra (May 17, 2018)

Anon Emaus said:


> And I'm backkkkkkkk
> Hope everyone has been good and grown amazing plants
> My life turned upside down and I had to pack my whole grow away for awhile. It's about time I can start back up again here, I've been dieing to grow a plant for ages now!
> 
> ...


Hey Anon!!
good to see you around! (I'm not so myself haha, really busy - but good!- times taking me way offline, plus, yeah, RIU has gone to shit lol) 

you sound like me! 
I'm starting to _really _look forward to my photoperiod harvest (Sensi Northern Lights 5xHaze), those rock hard buds are just a whole different category, even despite the fact that the whole (7 month!! lmao) grow was experimental and frought with soil and environment struggles lol
It doesn't help that the last Mephistos I grew were Cosmic Queens, who seem to always make fluffy buds, and did so especially in my untweaked new setup with badly fluctuating humidity. But still a wonderfully uplifting smoke!!! As great as those are, photoperiods just have a much more solid base somehow, also regarding terpene complexity...which won't keep me from growing more Mephistos either though haha (Trident or Sour Stomper up soon here!)

What a nice list, I feel your pain! From the Critical+ 2's I've seen, 3x3 sounds pretty much just right though? 
Cheers!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 18, 2018)

Anon Emaus said:


> And I'm backkkkkkkk
> Hope everyone has been good and grown amazing plants
> My life turned upside down and I had to pack my whole grow away for awhile. It's about time I can start back up again here, I've been dieing to grow a plant for ages now!
> 
> ...


Glad to have you back man! How you been? And did life turn upside down for the better?
The Critical 2.0 I did was wicked until she got root rot, cut her a good few weeks early and still ended up with 11 ounce of quality bud. Need to complete a grow with that strain, I think the finished yield would be massive. You still using a 600?
Thats a great collection of seeds, i’d love to see you grow Golden Lemons!!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 18, 2018)

Anon Emaus said:


> My idea of the right way isn’t randomly posting an ad in the middle of a thread. I took that as spam, however you decide whats spam or not so i guess it’s not. All good


Looks like spam to me, classic case.


----------



## TheStickMan (May 18, 2018)

SunPlix CMH said:


> View attachment 4136831


Dimlux 315CMH is what I use.


----------



## TheStickMan (May 18, 2018)

OldMedUser said:


> I don't like hood and ballast combos myself. Just extra weight for my light rail to have to move around and wear it out faster. My open reflector with a bulb in it likely weighs about 3 pounds.
> 
> Wouldn't mind getting some 400W GE CMH bulbs for my 3 magnetic ballasts tho once my Hortilux Super HPS bulbs need replacing.


I do love this light but must admit it is really heavy and doesn’t half add some extra heat to the grow room with the attatched ballast!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 18, 2018)

OldMedUser said:


> I don't like hood and ballast combos myself. Just extra weight for my light rail to have to move around and wear it out faster. My open reflector with a bulb in it likely weighs about 3 pounds.
> 
> Wouldn't mind getting some 400W GE CMH bulbs for my 3 magnetic ballasts tho once my Hortilux Super HPS bulbs need replacing.


What light you got buddy?


----------



## OldMedUser (May 18, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> What light you got buddy?


Got a bunch. All magnetic ballasts. 1 - 400wMH, 3 - 400wHPS, 1 - 1000wMH and a 1000wMH/HPS. Various CFL and LED bulb DIY rigs for smaller plants.

In the flowering room right now I'm using a 940w Hortilux conversion bulb running off the MH/HPS ballast on it's MH setting. Near the end I'll switch that out for a 7200K MH bulb to give them some extra UV and hopefully maximize the THC and resin output. Should have grabbed a 10,000K bulb for finishing but didn't think of it at the time.

Just got that ballast used at a hydro store in Kelowna last summer for $70 and at another store in BC picked up a couple Light EnerG 1000w Super HPS bulbs cheap and used one for the stretch as they have lots of blue in them and that helps limit the stretch. Worked too as I only got about 4" extra height during the stretch and was running out of head space.

I mounted the ballast outside the grow room and took the back off it for better cooling. Those puppies get pretty warm so saves a bit of heat from being in the grow room.




I checked out the DimLux gear at their website. Pretty decent stuff. Even if I go ahead with the added 8x4 grow space I'm thinking of building as an addition to my flowering room I still have enough lights and other gear for everything. Wife is bitching about the electric bill now.  Power is expensive here at 23.5¢/kwh. Almost $90/mth to just run a 1000w 12 hours a day.


----------



## XirumBuds (May 19, 2018)

Using dis CHM


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 22, 2018)

calliandra said:


> Hey Anon!!
> good to see you around! (I'm not so myself haha, really busy - but good!- times taking me way offline, plus, yeah, RIU has gone to shit lol)
> 
> you sound like me!
> ...


Good to see you still hanging around calli!

Ahhhh I couldn't help myself and now I am going to run Mephisto's first lol I really wanted the pheno buds but the whole harvest in 70 days thing swayed me towards Mephisto again I'm gunna try and put my foot down and run phenos on my next run though.

Aw man, I didn't want to hear that about Cosmic Queen, that's one of the strains I got germinating
Hell yeah to Sour Stomper!!! I got one of those germinating too! I LOVE the smell of that strain and the smoke, my only other run of it turned into a runt too so I'm excited to grow a good one.

Here's what I decided on:
Cosmic Queen
Creme De La Chem
4 Assed Monkey
Sour Stomper


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 22, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> Glad to have you back man! How you been? And did life turn upside down for the better?
> The Critical 2.0 I did was wicked until she got root rot, cut her a good few weeks early and still ended up with 11 ounce of quality bud. Need to complete a grow with that strain, I think the finished yield would be massive. You still using a 600?
> Thats a great collection of seeds, i’d love to see you grow Golden Lemons!!


Thanks man, doing good now. Well it was a bad upside down, things were real shit 7 months ago, but going good again now. How have you been?

Yeah I remember that, that sucked, how did you like the bud? Bag appeal, potency? 

Yeah they do claim a pretty damn good yield out of her so I think I could push close if not more of a pound out. Yeah, still rocking the 600w, however I might need to dial down to (75%)450w here in the summer depending on temps. I did decide to go with Mephisto again though, I debated waiting 3+ months versus just 70 days and that quicker harvest stole my attention for now. 

I know!, I really want to do Golden Lemons, my thought is to run Golden with some smaller strains though because Critical and Golden would really compete for that space I feel. Your Golden was so big I could probably just run her alone in the tent


----------



## Haze the maze (May 22, 2018)

Anon Emaus said:


> And I'm backkkkkkkk
> Hope everyone has been good and grown amazing plants
> My life turned upside down and I had to pack my whole grow away for awhile. It's about time I can start back up again here, I've been dieing to grow a plant for ages now!
> 
> ...


That's awesome Anon. Glad your back!
I just have 2 Critical 2.0's as seedlings and two Dinachems as seedlings growing 2 weeks now.
The Critical' are jumping out of the ground.
They also have a very short flower time of 45-50 days!
Something to think about when choosing a neighboring plant.


----------



## Haze the maze (May 22, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> Glad to have you back man! How you been? And did life turn upside down for the better?
> The Critical 2.0 I did was wicked until she got root rot, cut her a good few weeks early and still ended up with 11 ounce of quality bud. Need to complete a grow with that strain, I think the finished yield would be massive. You still using a 600?
> Thats a great collection of seeds, i’d love to see you grow Golden Lemons!!


I remember that.


----------



## Haze the maze (May 22, 2018)

Did not know that 315CMH were dim-able I've got these cheep things.


https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/img_0826-jpg.3918161/


----------



## XirumBuds (May 22, 2018)

Haze the maze said:


> Did not know that 315CMH were dim-able I've got these cheep things.
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/img_0826-jpg.3918161/



They are but they loose the light spectrum by 10%,20%,40%. Something like that.


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 25, 2018)

Haze the maze said:


> That's awesome Anon. Glad your back!
> I just have 2 Critical 2.0's as seedlings and two Dinachems as seedlings growing 2 weeks now.
> The Critical' are jumping out of the ground.
> They also have a very short flower time of 45-50 days!
> Something to think about when choosing a neighboring plant.


Thanks man! 
Well how about that! Yeah that's right it does have a hell of a quick flowering time, I think that's why I was gunna go with her. Def gunna get that running next, should be around August I'll get those popping. If you've grown it before throw up some pics I'd love to see the buds!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 25, 2018)

XirumBuds said:


> Using dis CHM View attachment 4138549 View attachment 4138550


Good luck with your first grow!!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 25, 2018)

OldMedUser said:


> Got a bunch. All magnetic ballasts. 1 - 400wMH, 3 - 400wHPS, 1 - 1000wMH and a 1000wMH/HPS. Various CFL and LED bulb DIY rigs for smaller plants.
> 
> In the flowering room right now I'm using a 940w Hortilux conversion bulb running off the MH/HPS ballast on it's MH setting. Near the end I'll switch that out for a 7200K MH bulb to give them some extra UV and hopefully maximize the THC and resin output. Should have grabbed a 10,000K bulb for finishing but didn't think of it at the time.
> 
> ...


Man you’ve got a fucking arsenal of lights at your disposal, i’d wish you luck but you don’t need it!!


----------



## TheStickMan (May 25, 2018)

Anon Emaus said:


> Thanks man, doing good now. Well it was a bad upside down, things were real shit 7 months ago, but going good again now. How have you been?
> 
> Yeah I remember that, that sucked, how did you like the bud? Bag appeal, potency?
> 
> ...


Sound mate, thanks for asking! Its been a long time since I grew anything. I’ll dig those Critical 2.0 photos out, she was a beauty. And she sold like hot cakes.


----------



## Farmer.J (May 25, 2018)

calliandra said:


> lmao this thread is going to be 100 pages in no time knowing us


Took a couple years but I think it will happen soon.


----------



## Haze the maze (May 27, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> Sound mate, thanks for asking! Its been a long time since I grew anything. I’ll dig those Critical 2.0 photos out, she was a beauty. And she sold like hot cakes.


That's great to hear now I'm super excited


----------



## calliandra (May 30, 2018)

Anon Emaus said:


> Good to see you still hanging around calli!
> 
> Ahhhh I couldn't help myself and now I am going to run Mephisto's first lol I really wanted the pheno buds but the whole harvest in 70 days thing swayed me towards Mephisto again I'm gunna try and put my foot down and run phenos on my next run though.
> 
> ...


ooo very nice mix!
I have creme de la chem seeds too, really looking forward to the lovely coloring of her leaves!!!
But since things are bound to get very hot over the summer, I'm sticking to sativas for the next round. Giving starting a photoperiod on 12/12 some thought too, as it would be less light time=less extra heat.
But we'll see, time to chop the NLH first, and a few odd jobs on the setup need doing too before the next run. Gives me a bit of time to ponder it more  haha

Lots of good vibes over to your babes, may they make you very happy!!


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jun 5, 2018)

calliandra said:


> ooo very nice mix!
> I have creme de la chem seeds too, really looking forward to the lovely coloring of her leaves!!!
> But since things are bound to get very hot over the summer, I'm sticking to sativas for the next round. Giving starting a photoperiod on 12/12 some thought too, as it would be less light time=less extra heat.
> But we'll see, time to chop the NLH first, and a few odd jobs on the setup need doing too before the next run. Gives me a bit of time to ponder it more  haha
> ...


Oh yes Creme De La Chem is actually the most impressive girl so far! I'm only like 2 weeks in so she's only a little thing but boy is she vigorous, way ahead of the rest, roots are great and since the first showing of leaves she's been showing dark purplish colors! And Cosmic Queen who also has that Chemdogg gene in her is the next most vigorous one, it's pretty interesting. I've never grown a Chem strain before but clearly its a great gene.

Yeah that was my debate too with summer here, I was thinking 12/12 for less heat as well but with me only running 1 operational tent right now I don't think heat is too much of an issue. 

Oh they sure do, nothing better than coming home to see them each day


----------



## chuckie86 (Jun 5, 2018)

Anon Emaus said:


> And I'm backkkkkkkk
> Hope everyone has been good and grown amazing plants
> My life turned upside down and I had to pack my whole grow away for awhile. It's about time I can start back up again here, I've been dieing to grow a plant for ages now!
> 
> ...


I got a bunch of seeds I'll trade a few for a few golden lemons lmk


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jun 8, 2018)

chuckie86 said:


> I got a bunch of seeds I'll trade a few for a few golden lemons lmk


I only got a single, i usually just grab single fems when ordering new strains to try


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 5, 2018)

TheStickMan said:


> Sound mate, thanks for asking! Its been a long time since I grew anything. I’ll dig those Critical 2.0 photos out, she was a beauty. And she sold like hot cakes.


Hey stickman I'm still lurking around gonna have my shit together soon & get at least one tent fired back up by September


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 6, 2018)

would you mind to try LED?


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 6, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> would you mind to try LED?


both tents are led California light works ss-275 & Johnson cx-6 cob


----------



## TheStickMan (Jul 7, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> Hey stickman I'm still lurking around gonna have my shit together soon & get at least one tent fired back up by September


Good to hear from you Herk!! How are things?! So you don’t have anything growing at the moment?


----------



## TheStickMan (Jul 7, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> would you mind to try LED?


I wouldn’t mind, send us one for nowt, i’ll let you know what I think.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jul 7, 2018)

Stick. just incase interested to offer advices, my journal... 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/315w-lec-soil-mix-organics-nube.969102/


----------



## Keesje (Feb 4, 2020)

TheStickMan said:


> I’ll get one for the next grow, see what its like. 100quid so I don’t think its all too expensive if it does what it says it does. It’ll really come in handy for people like me who have to sometimes leave for a few days.


He man, did you ever purchase and use the PerfectPH ?


----------

